# The Big Bang Theory



## chrisp (Dec 20, 2007)

I won't be surprised if there already is a thread about this show, because it's just awsome. 

Would you love your kid if he didn't know if he/she should integrate or derivate to find the area under a curve? I wouldn't.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 20, 2007)

whats the show about?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

Never really got into it. The previews just made me facepalm too hard

*adds to theatre directory*


----------



## Freija (Dec 20, 2007)

it's awesome


----------



## chrisp (Dec 20, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> whats the show about?



You'll love it; I promise.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 21, 2007)

Are you referring to the series The Universe? Because they had a segment on the Big Bang. If you are it is awesome and if you're a mathematician, physicist, astro-physicist, astronomer you'd be drooling. But for just a guy interested in science it blows the mind and makes you feel pretty insignificant!


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 21, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> Are you referring to the series The Universe? Because they had a segment on the Big Bang. If you are it is awesome and if you're a mathematician, physicist, astro-physicist, astronomer you'd be drooling. But for just a guy interested in science it blows the mind and makes you feel pretty insignificant!



They're talking about the hilarious, geek/nerd centered sitcom.



Sheldon: You have about as much chance of going out with Penny as the Hubble Telescope has of finding that at the center of each black hole there's a little man with a flashlight trying to find the circuit breaker.
--------------------
Sheldon: Oh Gravity, thou art a heartless bitch
--------------------
Leonard: I just know that moving all day can be stressful and I just thought that good neighbors and some Indian food might be just what you need... plus, curry is a natural laxative and I don't need to tell you that a clean colon is one less thing to worry about.
--------------------
Sheldon: Oh, well, this would be one of those circumstances that people unfamiliar with the law of large numbers would call a coincidence.
--------------------
Leonard: [discussing Sheldon's work] At least I didn't have to invent 26 dimensions to get the math to work.
Sheldon: I didn't invent them. They're there.
Leonard: Yeah? In what universe?
Sheldon: In all of them, that's the point!
--------------------
Leonard: Why did you just flash freeze a banana?
Leslie: I'm having it with my cereal and I couldn't find a knife.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 21, 2007)

I love this one: 

Sheldon: Oh Gravity, thou art a heartless bitch. 

Hahaha..I'm cracking up!


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

What channel is it on?


----------



## chrisp (Dec 21, 2007)

CBS, but I just download it right from..oh..yeah..hehe


----------



## plate (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought you guys were talking about the actual theory. 

I've never heard of the show but it has the dude from Rozanne on it.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

seen a couple episodes. pretty funny


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 29, 2007)

plate said:


> I thought you guys were talking about the actual theory.
> 
> I've never heard of the show but it has the dude from Rozanne on it.



yea i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Lookin' forward to the next season!!!
I really want the Indian guy for more screentime xD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2008)

I enjoyed this series last season. Hopefully they can build on the characters some more. 

I wasn't really for the the season finale in a way. Penny and Leonard being just friends made the show funny with their awkward situations. I always sort of thought that was one of the story lines that would never change till the series would end.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

I hoped that too 
Apparently the American audience likes having its share of fluff


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

i like this show a lot, sheldon was annoyng at first but got better and funnier as time went on, and Kaley Cuoco is gorgeous.

i hope there is a second series and it begins soon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2008)

The second season begins on September 22.

Sheldon's lack of people skills is priceless.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

I watched a few eps  .    .    .


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Sheldon given how many of his qualities reflect mine as regards social skills xD


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> The second season begins on September 22.
> 
> Sheldon's lack of people skills is priceless.



is that definite?

Sheldon trying to speak Chinese was his best moment i think


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2008)

According to CBS, it will air on September 22 at 8 p.m. 

Source:


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> According to CBS, it will air on September 22 at 8 p.m.
> 
> Source:



same day as Heroes, thats awesome, thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

This vs Heroes?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> is that definite?
> 
> Sheldon trying to speak Chinese was his best moment i think


I thought his flirting with The Indian guy's fiance' was, but yeah the chinese thing was awesome too 

Though, I have to say, that Chinese speaking thing was a bit copied directly from Friends and Joey learning French from Phoebe 

Doesn't matter what day it is on for me since I watch it online anyways


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2008)

CX said:


> I thought his flirting with The Indian guy's fiance' was, but yeah the chinese thing was awesome too
> 
> Though, I have to say, that Chinese speaking thing was a bit copied directly from Friends and Joey learning French from Phoebe
> 
> Doesn't matter what day it is on for me since I watch it online anyways



i actually missed the second part of the episode where the indian guy gets a fiancee, i just couldnt stay after the LAME first half, maybe i should go and rewatch it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2008)

I actually missed an episode.  Where does everyone watch their episodes?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

First episode of new season today


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually its a week from today.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

=_=
Oh yeah, tonight is a recast >_>


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

I love the opening theme


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome song :3


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 16, 2008)

CX said:


> First episode of new season today



Dude, can you stop scaring me with your wrong dates. 
First HIMYM and now this. 
Your killing me


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

I messed up the dates ;~;

But next Monday should be awesome 

Rajesh Kuthrapalli must get more time


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 22, 2008)

Bumping thread to remind everyone that the new season starts tonight at 8. I predicted some classic Sheldon scenes.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Sheldon always amuses me.
You remember the episode where he unintentionally takes away Rajesh's fiancee?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 22, 2008)

Poor Rajesh. He can only talk to women when he is drunk.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Just like me basically 
Correction: I can only hit on women when I'm drunk. Which explains my large cache of Beer


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 22, 2008)

Sheldon


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 22, 2008)

Personally I believe this was one of the greatest episodes so far. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheldon was priceless with all his jokes, especially the Batman reference. I couldn't stop laughing all the while.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

No put it in spoiler 
I won't be watching till tomorrow when I can do it for free on the website ;_;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoops, sorry about that. Forgot some people don't watch it till later.  Edited my post.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks mate 
But I'm glad you loved it! Raises my hopes X3


----------



## Memos (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheldon: i'm Batman

 best line ever, and the second time was even better


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Episodes not fucking available on CBS website


----------



## Lance Vance (Sep 24, 2008)

the trailers made it look much better then it is, its still watchable though


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 24, 2008)

It was a pretty good episode, but it slowed down towards the end.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

I wanna download this so bad now ;__;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 29, 2008)

New episodes starts in a few minutes. Hopefully we get some more Leonard and Penny interaction especially with last weeks ending.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

It still hasn't fucking been put online yet 

Fuck CBS ;__;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think CBS post full videos, but rather clips from the episode. 

This episode was alright but could have been better. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe they just ended Leonard and Penny like that. Obviously they still have feelings towards each other but we never got to see any real interaction as a couple. Still Sheldon saved this episode once again. Great reference to the N64 emulator.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 30, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't think CBS post full videos, but rather clips from the episode.
> 
> This episode was alright but could have been better.
> 
> ...



I am glad that they are taking the route that they are. The Penny and Leonard relationship cannot be maintained and kept funny. She was always the outsider. Its funnier this way, with all the tension between the two. The hallway kissing scene was damn funny


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't think CBS post full videos, but rather clips from the episode.
> 
> This episode was alright but could have been better.
> 
> ...


They used to post the full eps last season, still do for HIMYM. That is how I've watched it till now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 6, 2008)

New episode tonight. Titled "The Barbarian Sublimination" 

From what I have read this episode will revolve around Penny. My guess we will see some Sheldon/Penny screen time.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Personally I believe this was one of the greatest episodes so far.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Now I have to watch this show.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Now I have to watch this show.



You haven't?  

Everything Sheldon does makes sense and he's right he could be Batman.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen a couple of episodes, but I keep forgetting its on.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 6, 2008)

WTF HAPPENED IN THE LAST MINUTE FOR PENNY TO SAY " I have a problem"!!!!! I EFFING MISSED IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Penny got addicted to play Conan the MMORPG. At the end of the episode, Wolowitz was online and asked her if she wanted to join him on a quest and afterward join him for "fun".


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 13, 2008)

New episode tonight, titled "The Griffin Equivalency" 

*Spoiler*: _Small spoiler_ 



Rajesh is being honored by People Magazine.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 14, 2008)

Really good ep. Sheldon's smile was damn scarry- especially when he showed teeth. Really did remind me of joker.


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't seen any episodes from season 2 

I spent the whole first season hoping my guy would get with penny. He got close on occassions.

Sheldon is priceless as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 20, 2008)

Another weekly bump to keep viewers informed. 

New episode tonight: "The Euclid Alternative"

*Spoiler*: _Small spoiler_ 



Sheldon needs a new carpool buddy, but nobody wants in.


----------



## Dan (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm up-to-date now.

Damn, Penny is so sexy its unbelievable.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 21, 2008)

Funny ep. This show never dissapoints


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm too evolved to drive a car


----------



## chrisp (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn Penny is so hawt!


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone want links to all 4 of this seasons episodes PM me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 22, 2008)

I love this show. Penny is about 37 levels above hot.


----------



## olaf (Oct 26, 2008)

I love this show. can't wait for new dose of Sheldon (his joker smile made me laugh so hard that I cried)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 3, 2008)

After a week break, we have a new episode. 
"The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem" 


*Spoiler*: _Small summary_ 



Sheldon has a groupie named Ramona.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Raj and Sheldon are fuckwin this season. They both have some of the most awesome scenes in comedy. At par with barney Stenson's act from HIMYM I think.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

DOCTOR SHELDON COOPER FOR THE MOTHER FUCKING WIN 

zomg, Sheldon needs a million Emmys NOW!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2009)

The Winter episode break is over. Back to some classic Sheldon comedy. 
"The Killer Robot Instability"

*Spoiler*: _Small summary_ 



When Penny's comment about Wolowitz's love life sends him into a depressed stupor, his friends lose their most important team-mate in an upcoming fighting robot competition.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Good ep. Bout time we had another Wollowitz ep.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 13, 2009)

M.O.N.T.E. ruled. Wish I could build something like that


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2009)

When will Wolowitz learn not to mess with Penny. 

Another new episode about Sheldon. 
"The Friendship Algorithm"

*Spoiler*: __ 



Socially awkward Sheldon develops a scientific procedure for making friends.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 9, 2009)

Due to the Presidential Press Conference, The Big Bang Theory will be airing tonight at 9:30 instead of the usual 8:00 time slot. Great ready for a Leonard and Penny filled episode. 

"The Maternal Capacitance" 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Penny and Leonard turn to each other and tequila for comfort.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 10, 2009)

Really funny episode

The Raj and Wolowitz part made the ep for me


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Really funny episode
> 
> The Raj and Wolowitz part made the ep for me



Sheldon's comment after their argument was priceless. "You went to the comic book store without me?"


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 12, 2009)

I just realized something. Leonard never broke up with his gf, or atleast I dont remember them breaking up. That means he cheated on her.

Anyways, for thse of you who watch terminator, Summer Glau will be appearing as herself in an upcomming episode. This looks really good



> This has been a big week for The Big Bang Theory's nerd herd. First, they score their best ratings ever, and now they're getting to rub elbows with frakkin' Summer Glau!
> 
> The Sarah Connor Chronicles siren will play herself in the March 9 episode, the set-up of which already has me ROFWLing: A train trip to San Francisco takes a major detour when Leonard, Sheldon, Wolowitz, and Raj discover that their favorite sci-fi actress in all the land is on board. But the fanboy frenzy quickly gives way to a heated mass debate (tee-hee) when they realize one of them will have to approach her -- but who?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 12, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I just realized something. Leonard never broke up with his gf, or atleast I dont remember them breaking up. That means he cheated on her.
> 
> Anyways, for thse of you who watch terminator, Summer Glau will be appearing as herself in an upcomming episode. This looks really good



I believe they broke up unofficially at the end of "The Vartabedian Conundrum". It just ended with Leonard telling Stephanie they were going to fast and they ended up having sex. It was never mentioned later so I assumed they were done. 

Summer Glau. :ho Can't wait for the episode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2009)

Summer Glau is finally here.  

Title: "The Terminator Decoupling"

*Spoiler*: __ 



A train trip to San Francisco takes a major detour when Leonard, Sheldon, Wolowitz, and Raj discover that their favorite sci-fi actress in all the land (Summer Glau) is on board. But the fanboy frenzy quickly gives way to a heated mass debate when they realize one of them will have to approach her.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 10, 2009)

lol this was a good ep. 

Pasty and frail.....never fail 
and
Its hot in here, must be summer


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2009)

Can't wait to find someone whose name is Summer to use that pick up line.  

Monday is here with another new episode. Be prepared for Sheldon and Penny humor. 
Title: "The Work Song Nanocluster"

*Spoiler*: __ 



Penny's home hair products business becomes a complete nightmare when a caffeine-addled Sheldon takes over.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2009)

Leonard is a pimp


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

"_Everything_ is better with Bluetooth"

made me lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> "_Everything_ is better with Bluetooth"
> 
> made me lol



Its funny because its true. 

Sheldon on coffee was hilarious though. The return of Flash.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2009)

After a week break, new episode tonight. Another Penny oriented episode tonight. Get ready for a little female confrontation. 

Title: "The Dead Hooker Juxtaposition"

*Spoiler*: __ 



Penny develops a rivalry with a sexy female neighbor (Valerie Azlynn) who threatens to become "The New Penny" in the building.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 1, 2009)

lol this was a good ep. 

Sheldon's  ITS A TRAP!!!! was priceless and Penny using startrek to explain things was even funnier


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2009)

The physicist joke was also lolworthy in context.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2009)

Lower your shields and prepare yourself for a new episode. 

Title: The Hofstadter Isotope

*Spoiler*: __ 



While Stuart (Kevin Sussman), a fellow comic book-loving pal of the guys romances Penny, Leonard and Wolowitz venture out into the world of "Ladies' Night" at a local bar.




Leonard and Wolowitz team up time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Leonard and Wolowitz team up time.



Shit just got real.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2009)

"You can't tell a falcon to fly" 
"Yes you can. They even made a sport about it. Falconry." 

Yes the combination of Leonard and Wolowitz was amazing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2009)

Nearing the end of the season. Three more episodes to go. 
Title: *The Vegas Renormalization*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leonard and Koothrappali take a heartbroken Wolowitz to Las Vegas, leaving Sheldon locked out of his apartment and forced to bunk with Penny. 



Another Wolowitz episode with a side of Sheldon insanity. Can't wait.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2009)

Its an alright show.


----------



## Hana (Apr 29, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nearing the end of the season. Three more episodes to go.
> Title: *The Vegas Renormalization*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Great episode. "She's a hooker, isn't she?" "THANKS!" 

Also, is anyone else feeling the Sheldon/Penny vibe?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 29, 2009)

Sheldon/Penny would be an awkward combination.

It was a good episode. The ending was hilarious. Sheldon saying he understand friends with benefits after leaving Penny's room. Classic.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 4, 2009)

Next week is the season finale. Expect some Penny/Leonard interaction in the next couple of episodes. 

Title: *The Classified Materials Turbulence*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things begin to look up for Leonard when Penny makes a surprising revelation on her second date with Stuart. Meanwhile, Wolowitz enlists his friends' help when he discovers a critical design flaw in his project for NASA. 




The return of Stuart.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 5, 2009)

LOL this was a good episode. The very last scene was hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 5, 2009)

This show is amazing.
Best and most funniest show since Two and a Half Man.


----------



## olaf (May 5, 2009)

I can't believe that Sheldon was enjoying toilet humour


----------



## Broleta (May 6, 2009)

"This is more of an FYI call, we're out the door"


----------



## Hana (May 9, 2009)

It's official; I am a Sheldon fangirl. (If you couldn't already tell.)

Anyway, here is a preview for the finale coming up on Monday.


thats why he used yahiko's body

I'm surprised by Leonard's failure to tell Penny anything; kinda ticks me off a bit. Still Sheldon saved the day.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 11, 2009)

Season Two Finale! Will Penny and Leonard confess their feeling towards one another? Will Wolowitz get lucky with a girl? Will Raj get drunk? And will Sheldon ever stop being funny? 

Title: *The Monopolar Expedition*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Penny is conflicted when Leonard and his friends decide to spend the summer working - at the North Pole




Obvious questions with obvious answers.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 9, 2009)

Revival of topic for the new season. Season Three will begin September 21, 2009 at it's new time, 9:30.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19sRUvPlO0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2009)

I gotta say, This is one of my new favorite shows. My friend introduced me to the show and I loved every second of it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 9, 2009)

You and your friend have good taste. 

Added Season Three promo to my previous post.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah i like it too. How i met your mother and 2 and a half men are still a little better though IMO


----------



## plox (Sep 12, 2009)

its actually a great show for something my physics teacher wanted us to watch because it had physics concepts in it that we were learning


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2009)

It's that time again. Season three is finally here. 

Title: *"The Electric Can Opener Fluctuation"*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheldon flies back to Texas in disgrace when he learns the guys tampered with his arctic expedition data, forcing the guys to follow him and threatening Leonard's hopes for a romantic encounter with Penny.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 21, 2009)

pekpekpekpekpek
pekpekpekpekpek

Life is finally starting again


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 21, 2009)

There is purpose in me living once more


----------



## Creator (Sep 25, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Title: *"The Electric Can Opener Fluctuation"*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Epic episode was epic.


----------



## Riamu (Sep 25, 2009)

Sheldon Cooper or Howard Wolowitz?


----------



## Bushin (Sep 25, 2009)

Really love this show. Finally something on the tube worth a damn.
(Can't wait to get my grubby little paws on the latest season...)

Long live Sheldon!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 25, 2009)

Sheldon was awesome as usual.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2009)

Sheldon > Wolowitz 

Another new episode. The moment we have been waiting will happen tonight. Go Leonard. :WOW

Title: *The Jiminy Conjecture*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leonard and Penny struggle to recover from an awkward first hookup and try to figure out where to go from there, while Sheldon and Howard stake their best comic books on a bet to determine the species of a cricket.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 29, 2009)

This show is awesome. Sweden hasn't shown all the episodes/seasons yet though, I think. We are always behind, but I love what I've seen to far. 

Sheldon is very annoying, but yet funny.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 5, 2009)

It's time for a Sheldon and Wolowitz episode.  

Title: *The Gothowitz Deviation*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Howard and Raj visit a Goth nightclub to pick up women while Sheldon attempts to build a better Penny using chocolate-based behavior modification.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Watched last night's episode today and it was really funny. Only the Raj/Sheldon interactions though.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 14, 2009)

Penny is a sexy little bitch.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 14, 2009)

lol the Eye of the Tiger song never seemed more bad-ass before


----------



## olaf (Oct 14, 2009)

exactly, and the slo mo sequence at the end when they were walkign to the car just killed me


----------



## Garfield (Oct 14, 2009)

Raj and Sheldon were so damn hilarious.

I wanna be a scientist just like that mang. Need a funkeh theme song to run in bg now.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 16, 2009)

This show is awesome.  So hilarious.  Sheldon pwns!  "Soft Kitty"  LOL.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 16, 2009)

Sheldon and Penny always have unforgettable moments together.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIp77PUvLTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 16, 2009)

HAHAHA!! I'd never seen that episode.  Awesome!!!  This made it all the better.  They pretty much turned it into the Sheldon and Penny show tonight lol.

Jim Parsons is so due for an Emmy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 16, 2009)

Jim Parsons is a breakout actor as his role as Sheldon. He better win this year.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 17, 2009)

lol the funniest part this ep was when she asked him to be comforting in the hospital. He looked like a freaking psychopath who had his rape face on.

"there there....Sheldons here"


----------



## Hana (Nov 17, 2009)

My love for this episode can only be expressed through my first comedy love: Scrubs.



I flailed right when Sheldon and Penny were singing "Soft Kitty" together. Raj was pure gold tonight as well.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm really glad they are giving Raj a little more this season.  He always seemed like the weakest link before...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

Sheldons is really funny he makes me laugh a lot but I prefer Rajesh, Howard and Leonard. Penny is a sweet heart too. But Howard's mother is the greatest.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 17, 2009)

haha sheldon's rape face


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Nov 17, 2009)

lol lenerd, howard, and raj got high.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 18, 2009)

> I miss the warmt of human companionship
> 
> 
> lol





> Is that my arm
> Doesn't feel like an arm
> Ten maybe you should let it go
> alrighty



That was fucking priceless!


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 19, 2009)

I honestly have to say that no one deserves the emmy more than Jim Parsons.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 19, 2009)

^I'd definitely say at this point that it's a matter of when rather than "if" for JP.


----------



## C?k (Nov 19, 2009)

this seasons reeeeally good, glad i didnt have to wait for the new season, went from the last straight onto the new,

that cliff hanger would killlleddddd


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 23, 2009)

This was a good episode. I can't believe katee sackhoff was in it, and she even looked hot.......something I never thought I would say


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 24, 2009)

Sheldon <3  He's so ridiculous lol.  Raj is getting more and more awesome for me too.


----------



## C?k (Nov 26, 2009)

the kitty song, brilliant!


----------



## Frieza (Nov 26, 2009)

I bet Raj comes back from India married to an Indian supermodel/ genius scientist..


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

HAhahaha raj gets laid without havin to say a single word.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2009)

Raj is hot.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 26, 2009)

^Woohoo we agree on something!!! Raj _is_ hott .  At least the hottest of the 4.


----------



## C?k (Nov 28, 2009)

I concur. Raj is _definitely _a cutey 
Sheldon is a second though. Don't ask >_>


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 28, 2009)

Leonard is the second


----------



## C?k (Nov 28, 2009)

Nahhh, his head is so...._Square _0_o


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this show, Sheldon is brilliant.

Penny: Oh, my God! I found a treasure chest. I'm rich! 
Sheldon Cooper: Level 3 and she thinks she's rich. What a noob.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 28, 2009)

C?k said:


> Nahhh, his head is so...._Square _0_o



You're mean


----------



## C?k (Nov 28, 2009)

Jose said:


> I love this show, Sheldon is brilliant.
> 
> Penny: Oh, my God! I found a treasure chest. I'm rich!
> Sheldon Cooper: Level 3 and she thinks she's rich. What a noob.


I loved that bit, Sheldons so cool xD



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You're mean


Never that, it's true jus' true stories


----------



## Naruko (Nov 29, 2009)

It's a cute show, liked the helium bit in this weeks episode. Kripke seems to be appearing in more episodes - his rotocism seems a cheap laugh, but it still makes me laugh. I'm hoping they keep him coming, I like the games he and the guys play on each other. Never thought I'd see Howard get a steady, but he did..props to him, I guess. Raj is indeed awesome and underused. But the show is developing well


----------



## Gedatsu (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been thinking the third season hasn't been as good as S1 and S2 but holy shit, last episode made up for it.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 9, 2009)

The Penny and Sheldon hospital ep?  Or the one this Monday where Howard gets jealous of his gf taking interests in Len-NERD's experiment and Sheldon teaching Penny physics?  I think it's funny how they like to squeeze in the Sheldon and Penny screen time.  It's hardly coincidental.


----------



## Gedatsu (Dec 10, 2009)

The Howard getting jealous one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2009)

lol, latest episode was awesome! 

Howard is already making me wish he didn't have a girlfriend!


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 10, 2009)

Why? I like him having a girlfriend.  I'm just wondering when Raj and then...dum dum DUMMMMM Sheldon will get one (if ever).  I doubt they'll all have gfs at the same time though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2009)

every time he's like "hey guys, meet my girlfriend"!

its so infuriating!


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 10, 2009)

^LOL I thought it was funny actually.  It just showed how desperately happy he was about it lol.


----------



## Creator (Dec 10, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> every time he's like "hey guys, meet my girlfriend"!
> 
> its so infuriating!



I liked that part. That was really funny. 

And Penny's little bit right at the end. That was epic.


----------



## C?k (Dec 15, 2009)

alk said:
			
		

> every time he's like "hey guys, meet my girlfriend"!
> 
> its so infuriating!


 i know that, it does get annoying, but i aint gonna lie, his snazzy dress sense leaves him forgiven


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2009)

lol, latest episode was just ridiculous lol

poor Leonard  

and ewwwwwwww Sheldon and Leonard's mum >_<


----------



## C?k (Dec 15, 2009)

just watched it  toooo funny, cant believe she preferred the bus boy!!

daym sheldon


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 15, 2009)

Good episode. I wonder if Leonard will ever find out about that incident


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2009)

for his sake, i hope he doesnt!!

Sheldon is uber gay lol


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 15, 2009)

^Sheldon is asexual.  Jim Parsons is likely gay though.


----------



## C?k (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Now why would you go and say that, dont ruin it :/


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 16, 2009)

^There's nothing wrong with it either way. I personally think Sheldon could have that ONE person in the world that could do it for him.   We just have yet for the writers to give him one.


----------



## Zhiyao (Dec 16, 2009)

NO U SHELDON GAY SHIPPERS R RONG!!! SHELDONXPENNY FOREVAR FTW 

/end rant


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 16, 2009)

^I prefer Sheldon/Penny myself.  I just doubt it's going to happen.  We get plenty of platonic stuff and the writers obviously like giving them their own separate interaction (like you don't really see with Howard or Raj),  but I don't know if they want to compromise Sheldon's character like that yet.


----------



## C?k (Jan 12, 2010)

Finaaaaaaaaaaaaally a new episode aired i really missed sheldons wit xD Raj stole my catch phrase..."namaste white people" no seriously >_>


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn, I haven't watched this show in fucking forever, Gotta get caught up


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Last episode was brilliant. Especially the last scene. Sheldon doesn't even realize the girl want's him so bad XD


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 14, 2010)

Raj should have fucked them both. Nerd girls are hot.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 14, 2010)

So did Raj overcome his inability to speak to girls or he's still needs to be drunk?



Kno7 said:


> Last episode was brilliant. Especially the last scene. Sheldon doesn't even realize the girl want's him so bad XD



Sheldon should remain asexual for the rest of the series.  Over half the show's jokes rely on it.

I like Bernadette a lot.  She must be kept on the show.  She's not always funny but she's a good presence.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 14, 2010)

I totally missed the episode.  Anybody know where I can watch it online?  

Sheldon being asexual is better for his character, but I will admit that I wouldn't mind one episode where it's tried a bit (especially if it's like an AU setting).


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 14, 2010)

^ch131.com should have it up for a while.


Just Blaze said:


> So did Raj overcome his inability to speak to girls or he's still needs to be drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was implied that he had a drink before the girls came over. If he didn't, the writers _really_ didn't emphasize enough on the fact that Raj can now speak to women.

I agree that Sheldon should remain asexual, but asexual or not, what's funny is his ignorance. As Leonard said he's unable to conceive of something in which he's not an expert in.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks times 10 million! This ep was hilarious!  Oh Sheldon. Sheldon Sheldon Sheldon.  One day he's gonna be raeped and maybe THEN he will get it :rofl


----------



## barkadat3p (Jan 16, 2010)

I want that Green Lantern lantern


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 16, 2010)

I loved seeing Sheldon come alive with his Hulk Smash hands lol.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 16, 2010)

haha 

That made me think of Sheldon's _Is there a check the "check engine light" light?_ line XD


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## C?k (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha, thatd be lols to read, can you get it online? 

and are the episodes back to being a weekly thing?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 16, 2010)

Found another weirder one

That is the best Susan Boyle look-alike ever


----------



## C?k (Jan 16, 2010)

wow...leonard


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are funny!!!  Are there more?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 16, 2010)

That the last one I think


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are great! When where these shot? Where did you find them? And why is that the first time I've seen those pics?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

The latest series has been disappointing for me, we're on the 4th ep and Sheldon and Raj have been the only characters worth watching.  Lenord and Penny are awful.

The Susan Boyle one is good.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The latest series has been disappointing for me, we're on the 4th ep and Sheldon and Raj have been the only characters worth watching.  Lenord and Penny are awful.
> 
> The Susan Boyle one is good.



I agree, the first few eps of S03 aren't as good as previous ones. But wait until episode 10.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 16, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Those are great! When where these shot? *Where did you find them?* And why is that the first time I've seen those pics?



I've found the pics on that big bang  actually.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 16, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I agree, the first few eps of S03 aren't as good as previous ones. But wait until episode 10.



Yeah but I still don't find the Penny/Leonard stuff all that interesting.  Sheldon's always been the one worth watching.  Raj has really come up this season in terms of presence.  I will say that I like Howard and his gf.  They are pretty cute and funny.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 17, 2010)

^ I somewhat agree. I thought Leonard/Penny couple would be more entertaining.

MORE HOWARD AND RAJ PLEASE!

Or more scenes of all four of them playing video games, or doing stuff together, those are the funniest.


----------



## K (Jan 17, 2010)

_I thought when clicked on this thread,
it was about sex._

_Boy was I wrong...._

_I'll be on my way..._


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> ^ I somewhat agree. I thought Leonard/Penny couple would be more entertaining.
> 
> MORE HOWARD AND RAJ PLEASE!
> 
> Or more scenes of all four of them playing video games, or doing stuff together, those are the funniest.



Yeah, same here!  Writers seem to give Penny and Sheldon more one on one screen time together if you really think about it.  Their interactions are much more entertaining for me, whether they are dating or not.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 17, 2010)

Penny and Sheldon are amazing. I rather her not going out with a different guy each episode.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I agree, the first few eps of S03 aren't as good as previous ones. But wait until episode 10.


Episodes 6 through 9 are pretty funny as well.


Sheldon: Why do you have the Chinese character for 'soup' tattooed on your right buttock?
Penny: It's not 'soup'; it's 'courage'.
Sheldon: No it isn't. But I suppose it does take courage to demonstrate that kind of commitment to soup.
Penny: How'd you see it? You said you wouldn't look.
Sheldon: Sorry. As I told you, the hero always peeks.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 1, 2010)

So I started watching TBBT and loved it. Amazing show. Hilarious. 

Penny is hot. Raj is awesome. I love both of them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 1, 2010)

This show sucks!

Bazinga! that was a joke


----------



## Hana (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The latest series has been disappointing for me, we're on the 4th ep and Sheldon and Raj have been the only characters worth watching.  Lenord and Penny are awful.
> 
> The Susan Boyle one is good.



Gawd I loooooove Raj this season! Howard has been really good too with Bernadette. The biggest weak point this season lies with Leonard and Penny. It's like they just aren't trying to get each other...or at least in my opinion.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 2, 2010)

if kristin kreuk appears as a guest star, i can guarantee sheldon won't remain asexual


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 2, 2010)

Hana said:
			
		

> The biggest weak point this season lies with Leonard and Penny. It's like they just aren't trying to get each other...or at least in my opinion.


No, I agree with you.  They have no chemistry at all.



tina yuzuki said:


> if kristin kreuk appears as a guest star, i can guarantee sheldon won't remain asexual



That is unless he's seen that awkwardly bad lesbian dance seen in Street Fighter: Legend of Chun Li  .  He also wasn't moved by Summer Glau when they were on their way to some science convention, though Raj and Howard were all about it!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2010)

Leonard and Penny was forced upon on this season. I would have rather seen a greater build up till their relationship. But with them as a couple, it adds more awkward moments between everyone in the group. 

Sheldon and Bazinga was priceless. 
"I don't work here"


----------



## C?k (Feb 2, 2010)

sheldon, the ball pit and the Bazinga's funniest scene, 

good episode, TBBT never dissapoints xD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 2, 2010)

*pops up* bazinga! 

too funny


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the bazinga scene would've been even funnier if they hadn't spoiled it, but still, it was hilarious.

"I don't work here" XD


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2010)

Good episode but they made Sheldon dumber for the sake of the plot, why wouldn't it come to mind that the electron could behave as a wave? That's basic physics. XD


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 3, 2010)

^You try not sleeping for days!!


----------



## Frieza (Feb 3, 2010)

This show is getting worse. I am cutting my losses. I have had enough. They only time I laughed was because of the voice of Lisa Simpson. Her voice has me in stitches.. actually anyone from the simpsons has me laughing.

Atleast I still have Two and Half Men for now... and I hope HIMYM only has one more season after this.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 3, 2010)

2.5 men comes off as aggressive to me
still watch it but tbbt is funnier


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think tonight's episode was one of the funniest of the series. So many great lines, it kept me laughing the whole half hour.

I almost fell off my chair when I heard Sheldon's tuvan throat singing.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 9, 2010)

TBBT episode was just awesome. I love Raj. He's so clueless. Actually all of them are most of the time.


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 9, 2010)

I loved Sheldon recounting how he could have possibly gotten sick LOL. And now they both end up spending Valentine's Day together.  And Raj in Switzerland :rofl .


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a feeling he was going to bring Raj with him in the end, my only thought in the end was that poor Leonard has to share the same bed with Raj


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol Raj, wasn't happy because he was in Switzerland, but more because he was actually doing something on valentines day


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 10, 2010)

Sheldon is pretty dumb for a guy with a Phd.  He could've bought his own ticket so he could go with Leonard to the CERN while Penny chills in Switzerland.  

But it was funny watching them two almost break up their friendship.  It's going to happen soon I bet.


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Lol Raj, wasn't happy because he was in Switzerland, but more because he was actually doing something on valentines day



"And [he'll] never forget it" 



Just Blaze said:


> Sheldon is pretty dumb for a guy with a Phd.  He could've bought his own ticket so he could go with Leonard to the CERN while Penny chills in Switzerland.
> 
> But it was funny watching them two almost break up their friendship.  It's going to happen soon I bet.



Sheldon is challenged almost anywhere else besides areas the require booksmarts.  He's a history/math/science brain and that's about it.  But...it's amusing nevertheless 

What do you think could cause a rift in their friendship?


----------



## Smokahontas (Feb 13, 2010)

THIS SHOW IS BAZINGA AWESOME...

kinda makes me wonder if Sheldon and Penny will hook up in the future episodes..


----------



## fuuki (Feb 18, 2010)

omiK said:


> This show is getting worse. I am cutting my losses. I have had enough. They only time I laughed was because of the voice of Lisa Simpson. Her voice has me in stitches.. actually anyone from the simpsons has me laughing.
> 
> Atleast I still have Two and Half Men for now... and I hope HIMYM only has one more season after this.



I started watching BB Theory b/c of how awful Two and a Half Men was getting. The actress who plays Chelsea is such a drag to watch, no talent, sense of delivery or comedic timing at all. They need to get rid of her asap and give the show-time back to the main cast.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice episode.  So glad it's back!


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 2, 2010)

Really good episode. i lol'd when Sheldon went into Stan Lee's living room to watch sports. Happy its back


----------



## C?k (Mar 2, 2010)

wooo, gonna watch it tonight, been checking it every day for the past week for a new episode xD


----------



## fuuki (Mar 3, 2010)

Good stuff, glad it's back. I loved it when Sheldon claimed his seat in jail. Jim Parsons is gold, saw him in an interview w/ Conan & the guy was just as great irl.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 3, 2010)

frankly this episode was better than previous one
autograph in the form of restraining order is ultimate fanboi treasure;go sheldon


----------



## Morwain (Mar 17, 2010)

Only Sheldon would treasure restraining orders.


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 22, 2010)

O-M-G.  "Here's Ur-anus".  

I laughed so hard I cried.  Seriously.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2010)

dark side of the moon  

ur-anus  

i'm in stitches


----------



## C?k (Mar 23, 2010)

HAHAH, this episode was brilliiiaaaant,

the last 20 seconds was hilarious, sheldons awesome


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 23, 2010)

omg Sheldon's speech...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 24, 2010)

'and this is URANUS'


----------



## Garfield (Mar 26, 2010)

Just when you thought Shelly couldn't get any better


----------



## Valtieri (Mar 26, 2010)

I love hungover Sheldons reaction to the video, good episode.

"I'm readyyyyyyyyyyyy!!"


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 13, 2010)

If everyone had just listened to Sheldon's ramblings warnings about Wil Wheaton, it would have saved them a lot of pain. The guy is really evil.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 13, 2010)

Maple Syrup 
Short stack 

You bowl like yo momma 

stomach = blown


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 13, 2010)

Quoting star wars in bed


----------



## Garfield (Apr 13, 2010)

It'll be cool if she says

"Me sa  loves you, me sa lot of loves you"


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 13, 2010)

No. That would not be cool. That would be grounds for divorce.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 13, 2010)

ODa hater?


----------



## Kno7 (May 17, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread back up to say how awesome tonight's show was.

Joyce Kim is hot. She needs to come back in a future episode. Probably won't happen, with her being a Korean spy and all.


----------



## Trick2 (May 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I'm bumping this thread back up to say how awesome tonight's show was.
> 
> Joyce Kim is hot. She needs to come back in a future episode. Probably won't happen, with her being a Korean spy and all.



it would be awesome if she's related to Denise Kim:amazed


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

???


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 18, 2010)

He thought Firefly would be on for years. Poor Sheldon


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2010)

''... we agree to come back to this spot 5 seconds from now'' *Looks around* ''Well that was disappointing''. 

Lol.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 18, 2010)

Rob` said:


> He thought Firefly would be on for years. Poor Sheldon



When I heard that I was like  but then I was 

His Ipod and Zune comment was funny as well


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 19, 2010)

lolwut....


----------



## sasori54 (May 19, 2010)

Awesome show


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 19, 2010)

It was on for some while on streaming pron sites, it has its funny moments too.


----------



## Kno7 (May 22, 2010)

I see.. I'm guessing they want compete with Bones on FOX?
Oh CBS

But seriously, all of the other sitcoms are staying on mondays and TBBT's airing on thursday?
Stupid move.


----------



## g_core18 (May 22, 2010)

This movie was awesome.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2010)

With Big Bang moving to Thursdays next fall, it will conflict with Community. 

This season hasn't been as interesting at the previous ones. Personally, some episodes seemed redundant especially with Penny and Leonard relationship.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 22, 2010)

If it is a choice between Big Bang and Community, I have to say I will be choosing Community. BB should have just stayed in its monday timeslot


----------



## Bleach (May 23, 2010)

Yea I saw that the other day and I lol'd 

Ashlynn Brooks ftw


----------



## Frieza (May 23, 2010)

Exactly.. Community and Modern Family are exponentially better with only one season under their belt.

Last year my sitcoms were

HIMYM
2 and a half men
office 
big bang theory

and in 2010 it is more like

Modern Family Community (there is a tie)
Two and a Half Men
Office

Dropped for good reason

HIMYM ( Realized it was shit)
BBT (realized that it was not as funny when Raj was off screen or Penny's boobs were not exposed)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 23, 2010)

BBT is a really good show. Its just that you know what you are going to get......everything is the same every week Thats not a bad thing, it works for the show, but if they go head to head and compete with other really good shows, they are definitely gonna lose viewers.

I like HIMYM mainly because of how good it used to be. It used to be hilarious in the previous season, but now it has lost a lot of its charm. Marshall and Lilly used to be hilarious together, but now not so much. Marshal doesn't even make me laugh anymore. I don't know if they toned down the show to get a younger audience, but the Barny scenes such as going to the airport with a bag full of condoms are rare. Ted seems to be the only character who hasn't really changed


----------



## Garfield (Jun 6, 2010)

Just finished season finale 

The looks on Raj and Howard's faces at the end 

So fucking priceless


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 24, 2010)

Be honest, if you had a robotic arm, would you ever consider doing what Howard did


----------



## Hana (Sep 24, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Be honest, if you had a robotic arm, would you ever consider doing what Howard did



If I were a guy sure I would consider it but I would never actually do it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2010)

Howard is so fucked up 

I wonder what Penny's number is


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 24, 2010)

Sheldon first date went well, although that girl he went on the date with is a freak in her own right.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

I missed the episode last night. 

Anyone have a link for the episode?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I missed the episode last night.
> 
> Anyone have a link for the episode?


Check       PM


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2010)

I just got into this show last night.

I almost busted a gut over laughter.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh man that new episode was sooo damn hilarious lol!

I honestly didn't think howard would use it for that reason. TWICE LOL


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

Big Bang _crushed_ on Thursday: 

I'm happy, I was worried the move might hurt the ratings.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2010)

Pretty good episode for the season premiere. Poor Howard. 

I hope The Big Bang Theory doesn't cause problems for Community.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm waiting for the inevitable Sheldon/Penny hook up.  Leonard has probably become the most boring character in the show.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Pretty good episode for the season premiere. Poor Howard.
> 
> I hope The Big Bang Theory doesn't cause problems for Community.


Community was great,but not as great as The Big Bang Theory.

How did Shit My Dad Says beat Community?It was alright,but not as good as Community.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2010)

My friends talk bout this show all the time . 
All I really know is like ,
"rock paper scissors lizard spock" & they talk about Sheldon and that [i assume] Indian guy a lot ?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2010)

The show is pretty funny if you've knowledge of geeky shit. Some good eps, some louzy ones, but overal a good way to spend 30 minutes a week.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 28, 2010)

^I agree.  I only recommend it for fellow tech heads and geeks.  Lately I've been keeping up with it mainly for my attachment to the characters than the jokes. 

It's good to know the ratings are doing well. I hope we see "Blossom" guest starring more in the future.  Definitely a funny premiere.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 29, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I'm waiting for the inevitable Sheldon/Penny hook up.  Leonard has probably become the most boring character in the show.



Usually I'm against pairing Sheldon, but I honestly wanna see how this works out. And opposites attract.

Leonard has indeed become a stall. Now that Penny is out of reach he has no purpose. Cant believe the actor that playes him makes the same amount of money like Penny & Sheldon, while he's the most boring one to watch. Howard & Raj got screwed over


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2010)

Sheldon doing Penny would be kinda... Oedipus-esque.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 30, 2010)

*[VOTE MARTRYN]*

Looks like Kaley and Johnny really were together in real life, but they've broken up now.  Honestly, they didn't have much chemistry to me even when they were paired together on screen.  I hope they don't get back together, but you know how tv shows can go (ie: Ross/Rachel, though I actually rooted for them).  

I'd like to see a Sheldon/Penny pairing for the lulz, even if it weren't for good.  Overall though, I kinda prefer no dating between the cast regulars.



hitokugutsu said:


> Usually I'm against pairing Sheldon, but I honestly wanna see how this works out. And opposites attract.
> 
> Leonard has indeed become a stall. Now that Penny is out of reach he has no purpose. *Cant believe the actor that playes him makes the same amount of money like Penny & Sheldon, while he's the most boring one to watch. *Howard & Raj got screwed over



It's all about the resume.  Honestly, considering that he's been acting since the 90s in tv AND film, he should be making the most of all of them.  I believe he and Kaley were making more than Jim in the start, but due to Jim's recent Emmy win, I'm more than betting he was able to renegotiate.  Personally, I think he should be getting paid the most considering his character makes the show.  It wouldn't be nearly as popular without him, let alone survive.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

I see awkward moments on the set


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 1, 2010)

Only laugh I had today was when Penny offered to sell her panties


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty funny episode, the panty selling was the biggest laugh for me.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm with Sheldon, I want to be alive when the singularity happens!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2010)

Penny being a freeloader and Leonard still being crapped on


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2010)

leonard and penny dating in real life probably messed up the way they interact in the show.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 3, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> leonard and penny dating in real life probably messed up the way they interact in the show.



I cant believe this. I actually looked it up and you're right. They've dated for two YEARS in secret. Which means during seasons 2 & 3. FUUUUUUCK. This puts the sexual tension between these two characters during those episodes in a new perspective


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2010)

I really liked tonights episode. I would love to see Sheldon/Amy vs Leonard/Dr. Leslie Winkle....do it please. One day we may see Sheldon actually enjoy sex.....nahhhh.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2010)

Sheldon is the only character who calls Penny out on her bullshit. Leonard didn't even breed her and he's paying rent.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 7, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I really liked tonights episode. I would love to see Sheldon/Amy vs Leonard/Dr. Leslie Winkle....do it please. One day we may see Sheldon actually enjoy sex.....nahhhh.




I liked tonight's ep too.  And I like Amy's character.  I hope she sticks around for a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

Good ep today, chuckled a fair bit. Leonard was a bit less boring, too.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Good ep today, chuckled a fair bit. Leonard was a bit less boring, too.



Yeah.  If one is going to make $200k per episode one needs to buck up and prove why they're an integral part of the show.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 8, 2010)

She insulted abstract ideas. There shall be no forgiveness.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2010)

This episode was just so gem man  Sheldon vs Raj was just hilarious! SO was the whole Howard thing!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2010)

Tbh the fact that leonard is the more 'normal ' one worked against him.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha I love how we just sort of had Raj and Sheldon battling it out in the background


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2010)

I always wondered were Bernadette went. Also just noticed this; but that girl has a rack. That Cheese Factory uniform needs to be a national wardrobe thing for waitresses


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2010)

Sheldon vs Raj was so awesome. I never knew Raj had such balls


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 29, 2010)

New ep was pretty good


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah. But it's getting weird not having Penny around. Still a funny episode though.

Kaley Cuoco and Johnny Galecki doin' the big bang theory on their own? I did not know this.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> yeah. But it's getting weird not having Penny around. Still a funny episode though.
> 
> Kaley Cuoco and Johnny Galecki doin' the big bang theory on their own? I did not know this.



Wait why is Kaley gone? And for how long?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Wait why is Kaley gone? And for how long?



Hurt her leg horse riding.


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 29, 2010)

DROP AXE!! BRILLIANT


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 29, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hurt her leg horse riding.



That's an understatement.  She said amputation was on the table  .


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2010)

WTF amputation?

But not having Penny-Sheldon interaction does hurt this show. Unless they bring back the Shamy


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

A bloody horse trod on her foot and snapped her ankle. But I agree I really miss her on the show, the other girls just don't cut it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone else dissappointed with the last ep? I fast-forwarded through a lot of the scenes.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't mind the episode but I think the series is losing its original charm.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2010)

Itll probably come back now that Penny is back.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup, it was good to see Penny back. I expected a bt more Eliza Dushku though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think Penny's absence has anything to do with it, the humour doesn't seem unique to the show any more. Like there are less references to science and comics, the humour just seems to be general.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 5, 2010)

tell me what did Eliza Dushku do again?... i mean whats the point of having her as a guest when you dont even use her


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 6, 2010)

I do agree that some of the science-nerdy humor that made the show is fading a bit. Sofar only the first episode of the season, with the robot arm, is one that I actually replay


----------



## sk3tos (Nov 12, 2010)

Last episode was enjoyable, I laughed quite a few times.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2010)

Easily the best episode this season, and Sheldon finally got one up on Will Wheaton.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 15, 2010)

Mayim Bialik (Amy Fowler) is now a series regular.  Wow, such a bad decision.  She just replaced Leonard as the most boring character in the show hah...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't like her. Sheldon atleast bring some quirky crazy to the show, this girl looks bored just saying her lines.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 16, 2010)

Meh. I like her, better than Leaonard at least.  I'm mostly just not a fan of them revisiting the "Lenny" >_>.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 16, 2010)

But that's what I like Amy for. She is different from the other characs, makes a good mixture.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 19, 2010)

Raj and Wolowitz having their bromance reach new heights.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Raj and Wolowitz having their bromance reach new heights.



 i know


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

"how come you didn't even call me this morning?" :rofl


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 19, 2010)

Last nights ep was the best of the season. I like Penny's dad, he's funny as hell. Sheldon's reactions to Lennys fake relationship and break-up was hilarious. Yes Raj and Howard need to just admit what Leonards mom always said was true.


----------



## Kno7 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes last episode was superb. It felt like the story lines were pretty evenly distributed between the main cast, so it's good to know the rest of the cast can still be hilarious without Jim Parsons carrying them through.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Last nights ep was the best of the season. I like Penny's dad, he's funny as hell. Sheldon's reactions to Lennys fake relationship and break-up was hilarious. Yes Raj and Howard need to just admit what Leonards mom always said was true.



I somewhat agree with this


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2010)

do you CARE for anyone but yourself leonard?


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2010)

I would so do the same as Leonard. :ho


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> do you CARE for anyone but yourself leonard?



i know


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2010)

You'd all do the same in his position.

Funniest episode this season, good to see the other characters carrying the show.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 20, 2010)

Can't believe they kissed though


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 11, 2010)

Last episode was good. Sheldon trying to pimp his girl out to Zack


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 11, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Last episode was good. Sheldon trying to pimp his girl out to Zack



That wasn't pimping, he was just giving her away


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm still hoping for Sheldon-Penny coupling. These two have perfect chemisrty together

Lenard just needs to move on


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't mind Amy Farrah Fowler, I just wish that she was hotter.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 17, 2010)

Penny was hot as Wonder Woman

lol at Sheldon saying all Amazonian women are beefy

Zack is a pretty cool guy. It was good he was in the ep instead of Amy Farrah Fowler. A bit tired of her


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 17, 2010)

Best scene IMO:


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

Someone needs to give Leonerd some dignity.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 17, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Someone needs to give Leonerd some dignity.



couldn't agree more


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 17, 2010)

Seriously I am tired of Leonard looking so sad and lifeless.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 17, 2010)

I only started watching the show since the start of December I think...since then I don't think I was able to watch a single episode fully, not because it's bad(I enjoy the show a lot), just seems something always happens that takes me away from the show for 5 minutes. It's still a great show though.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

Judecious said:


> couldn't agree more



I mean really who puts up with some of the crap she pulls. 

First issue was her complaining about him getting kitty elsewhere, then there was her coming onto him when she was drunk (he should have showed her the door). He still pays her rent, pays for the food, puts up with her stupidity and continues to dumb himself down around his friends for her sake. 

Pretends to be her boyfriend. She allowed him to randomly find out she had a new partner when he just appeared at the door step. 

I get that it is a comedy and certain aspects are meant to humorous but there's a limit to how pathetic a human being can be before it becomes annoying instead of humorous.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2010)

Raj as Aquaman has to be the funniest scene this series. And I preferred Zak to Amy aswell, he brings much more laughs than the social awkwardness of Amy, which really Sheldon does best anyway.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 19, 2010)

One of the funniest episode, that what the show been missing a dumb guy and..


*Spoiler*: __ 





Kubo trolling Big Bang Theory


----------



## Federer (Dec 19, 2010)

Sheldon Cooper is my hero.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 19, 2010)

What's the point of Amy Farrah Fowler anyway? I mean Sheldon does her job far better alone, i just hope she leave the show because this paring even if funny can't have a future.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 19, 2010)

Amy Farrah Fowler is a less funny version of sheldon, and the best episodes are those where sheldon is paired up with penny or the guys while he tries to do something normal and he is contrasted with other people. The episode before this one when he was diagnosing Amy was not funny at all.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 19, 2010)

They need to get rid of Amy, get Leonard a new love interest, and maybe its time for Raj to get a gf. Sheldon is awkward and funny, but Amy is just lifeless. Unlike Sheldon, she doesn't have a sense of humor or any notable quirks about her that make her funny.

Leonard needs to get over Penny, and Penny should stay with Zack, or atleast have him become a regular. It nice to see how he interacts with the guys


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 20, 2010)

Leonard and Penny was the worst miskate ever in season 3 because it just broke his character. I mean nobody likes the paring and they need to put a final point in that before Leonard lose all his fans.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 20, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Leonard and Penny was the worst miskate ever in season 3 because it just broke his character. I mean nobody likes the paring and they need to put a final point in that before Leonard lose all his fans.



Leonard has fans?  Haha...I think at this point Howard has more fans than he does.  

The show was at its best when Leonard was pursuing Penny, but now he doesn't even try so it's making his character look pointless.  

I was hoping they push toward Penny/Sheldon, but it seems improbable now that Amy Fowler is a series regular.  Don't expect her to leave anytime soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

Howard has become a better charcter lately for me, Leonard is just pointless. He serves no purpose other than taking piss out of Sheldon and really the audience already knows the joke before he makes it. We get it Sheldon is weird, no need to point it out all the time. Penny and Sheldon are much more interesting anyway.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 20, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Amy Fowler is a series regular.  Don't expect her to leave anytime soon.




Her role had potential but I think she's just over-acting the awkwardness and it turns out really boring most of the time. Sheldon has character, Amy is just a robot.


----------



## Kno7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Holy shit I just realized I forgot about the lastest episode because of my finals. Going to watch it now, hope it's good.


----------



## Shade (Dec 23, 2010)

So, this has probably been mentioned before, but Penny's gotten _chubby_.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 23, 2010)

Shade said:


> So, this has probably been mentioned before, but Penny's gotten _chubby_.



Would you still hit it?


----------



## Judecious (Dec 23, 2010)

Shade said:


> So, this has probably been mentioned before, but Penny's gotten _chubby_.



You know you would still hit it


----------



## Kno7 (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course you would, but still, compared to her days on 8 simple rules, there's no denying she gained a few pounds.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2010)

In this thread I'm reminded of why I hate white people at times ( you're white right). It's almost an absurdity to call her chubby.


----------



## Shade (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not white, but she's noticeably chubbier than, say, Season 1 so I thought I'd see if other people thought so too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2010)

She was way too thin in 8 Simple Rules, she's fine but maybe she needs to take better care of her hair.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 25, 2010)

dont watch this anymore, not as interesting as season 1


----------



## Shade (Dec 25, 2010)

^ Man, you are _so _cool, the way you were into this show and Daft Punk and god knows what else before the ignorant masses invaded it. We're _really _sorry about that.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 25, 2010)

prasanth said:


> dont watch this anymore, not as interesting as season 1





Shade said:


> ^ Man, you are _so _cool, the way you were into this show and Daft Punk and god knows what else before the ignorant masses invaded it. We're _really _sorry about that.



Hahah co-signed

Also this is one of those shows in which the next seasons actually got better. And season 4 is pickin up steam again after some lackluster eps


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2010)

> dont watch this anymore, not as interesting as season 1



Your so cool bro. Btw Seasons 2 and 3 were better than the first one.


----------



## Shade (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 26, 2010)

Look what I want to see is Sheldon by himself cause Amy isnt cutting it for me and for the Show to give Lenoard a hot smart girlfriend cause the Penny ship has sailed. I wouldnt mind seeing Raj is relationship where he has to be to be drunk or high just to speak to her.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't understand why Leonard is so hung up over Penny, his resume is pretty good so there is no need for him to behave like she is his only hope.

Really speaking he has a better resume than Penny as his partners are attractive and smart ( save for Penny), whereas Penny's partners are Nimrods.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 26, 2010)

Having been there in Leonard's metaphorical shoes, I can say that I didn't react in _any_ other way than he is and I don't expect he would


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 26, 2010)

I say they should just put a end to all Leonard hope like Penny geting pregenet or somenting like that.


----------



## Ayamee (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh my god  I love this! I love it when Sheldon says "Danger! Danger!"


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 3, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Look what I want to see is Sheldon by himself cause Amy isnt cutting it for me and for the Show to give Lenoard a hot smart girlfriend cause the Penny ship has sailed. I wouldnt mind seeing Raj is relationship where he has to be to be drunk or high just to speak to her.



I think Raj sould just do what Lenoard mon said and declare his love for Howard, i mean they were made for each other.


----------



## Shade (Jan 7, 2011)

Good episode. Sheldon-centric episodes tend to be good of course.

Now I want a theremin.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

The Shoe app is a great idea.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> I think Raj sould just do what Lenoard mon said and declare his love for Howard, i mean they were made for each other.



He basically did in this episode.

Raj: Last night I had a dream. We got so rich from the app, you and I bought matching side by side mansions! Buuuut, there was a secret tunnel connecting your _front_ yard to my _back_ yard. What do you think that means?
Howard: ... It means after we play handball I'm showering at home.

Oh raj.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 7, 2011)

Raj and Howard doing it...

Oh God the mental images


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 7, 2011)

Sheldon was such an obnoxious dick.  

Without that laugh track, this show would be the most awkward show on tv.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 7, 2011)

medicore episode. somehow I found sheldon more obnoxious then funny


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like it will be going for 7 seasons at least. At first I thought that was a lot but I realised How I met Your Mother is on season 6 and doesn't look like it's ending any time soon...not mention the cow called Two and a Half Men that's being milked constantly. Atleast TBBT is a decent show


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 12, 2011)

3 more years is overkill.  It's going to suck like the last few season of Friends.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 12, 2011)

good show

looking forward to see it next time


----------



## Vei (Jan 13, 2011)

I admit this show has gotten quite a few laughs out of me (mostly from Sheldon or Raj), but some lines can just be awkward and perhaps even cruel. Though, what bothers me most is Amy's character. She's not funny...at all.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah get rid of Amy and Penny or get rid of Amy, keep Penny and give Leonard a backbone.


----------



## Vei (Jan 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yeah get rid of Amy and Penny or get rid of Amy, keep Penny and give Leonard a backbone.



Yeah, I agree. I like Penny but I think that if they would just stop emphasizing her and Leonard's relationship, then it'd be fine. Leonard is pretty spineless right now.
Amy has to go. Period. She ruins the show for me.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 13, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> 3 more years is overkill.  It's going to suck like the last few season of Friends.



really?  I find that people online have much higher standards or are just more picky than usual.

If they are going to continue it, then they'll need to introduce new characters and definitely explor more with characters like Raj.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 14, 2011)

^This.

I'm glad the show got 3 more years, but it'll need to evolve into something better and funnier to keep its audience.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I feel as though the characters get little development.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 14, 2011)

New characters are defintiely needed. Zack is good beginning. Amy for the occasional appereance. 

They need to add another hot girl to compete with Penny. I always wondered what happened with that Alicia that loved above Sheldon & Leonard


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2011)

No need to bring too many characters at once, Zack is good for now. They need to do something with Amy, her delivery is awful.


----------



## Shade (Jan 14, 2011)

That what she gets for being actually smart.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow I thought I was the only one who didn't like Amy. I'm glad she hasn't been in it much lately. We need more of Raj's hot sister


----------



## Vei (Jan 14, 2011)

Shade said:


> That what she gets for being actually smart.



Book smart, sure. But not people smart.


----------



## Shade (Jan 14, 2011)

^ I was referring to the actress playing Amy, she's the only one of the cast to have an actual Ph.D.


----------



## Vei (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, thanks for the clarification. But I still think Amy needs to appear less frequently in the show.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 16, 2011)

eiraangel17 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I like Penny but I think that if they would just stop emphasizing her and Leonard's relationship, then it'd be fine. Leonard is pretty spineless right now.
> Amy has to go. Period. She ruins the show for me.



Yep GTFO Amy is there anyone that likes this bich but the worst "new" charcter is Howard girlfriend i just hate her damn voice why can't they put a normal woman in this show with a good humor like put Rose from Two and Half Man there since they don't use her.


----------



## Shade (Jan 16, 2011)

I caught up to this show recently, so allow me to ask: has the schedule always been this offbeat? What's with the number of breaks?


----------



## Garfield (Jan 16, 2011)

Shade said:


> I caught up to this show recently, so allow me to ask: has the schedule always been this offbeat? What's with the number of breaks?


Well, considering they have to run only 20ish episodes from Sep till May, yes. Other shows do this as well. HIMYM for instance

You can see similar scheduling for older seasons


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

At this point I should just make a bot to post ''Penny is a moocher and Leonard needs to get a backbone'' I know he's just a character but I feel so much disgust when I see his behaviour.


----------



## Ankoma (Jan 20, 2011)

Watched the episode and was in stitches. They are so not getting invited back rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2011)

The panel scene was hilarious. 

And Leonard please find some self respect already. And Penny needs to stop acting like a two bit mooching ho.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, with the ridiculousness of the last episode, even I'll say that Leonard bent a bit too far. Way too far...


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope his pitiful behaviour is building up to a moment of manliness where he essentially tells her to fuck off.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2011)

It would be somewhat cool to see an episode in near future when Leonard rejects one of Penny's advances. But if it doesn't happen soon, it won't look good for Leonard.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2011)

It's already not looking good for Leonard.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I hope his pitiful behaviour is building up to a moment of manliness where he essentially tells her to fuck off.



After the Alien Amy is Horny episode even Leonard and Penny start to look like a good ideia i mean not even Jim could save that burning plane from all the fail, at this point etheir Amy gets kill by rats in her lab or i and many other will stop watching the show because in other forums she is the most hated charcater in all BBT.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 4, 2011)

Raj and Bernie dancing


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2011)

Great episode. Ending sequence was hilarious.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit I laughed so hard at the dance sequence.

Fucking great parody of actual Indian music vids


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 11, 2011)

"I didn't do it for the money!" 

Awesome episode.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Feb 11, 2011)

Would you guys have boned her?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

The lyrics to the indian song were hilariously accurate, they floored me.


----------



## Shade (Feb 11, 2011)

^ LOL yeah, it was translated pretty literally and they even enunciated all the right parts. There had to be an expert there.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 13, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Would you guys have boned her?



Yes. I would have easily made that sacrafice if it meant equipment worth of near millions.....assuming I was single 



Shade said:


> ^ LOL yeah, it was translated pretty literally and they even enunciated all the right parts. T*here had to be an expert there*.



Maybe Raj himself


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2011)

Sheldon was on fire, he completely ripped apart Penny and that old woman


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

Sheldon is the best character ever


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Episode was satisfying, hopefully Leonard doesn't fuck things up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 18, 2011)

That was a great episode, reminded me of the Season 2 ones.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Feb 18, 2011)

Leonards using what he learned with Penny not to screw this one up.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2011)

That was an AWESOME episode 

Sudden introduction of multiple developments was refreshing. Sheldon with his starting to learn how to please people was long coming. Just didn't think Amy would be the guide. 

I forebode it 
that was awesome there. 

And Howard revealing his being a momma's little boy. Oh man.
This was an amazing episode.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2011)

''Well they're not going to wash themselves''


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2011)

Probably the best ep this season, some actual development happened for once. Priya is pretty much perfect for Leonard.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2011)

"I am SOO done with Twitter"



Damn man. That was some fine piece of Burtonry. Community and TBBT? What's next?


----------



## Vei (Feb 26, 2011)

The last episode was amazing. I was cracking up all over the place.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

> Leonard has to choose between Priya and Penny.




Episode is for all the marbles with regards to his manliness.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 4, 2011)

Man penny is hot

we know who he will pick


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 5, 2011)

If Leonard has any balls left he stays with Priya. I'm diggin their couple, and somehow it fits. 
I know this is standard tv-sitcom and +90% Leonard will end up with Penny, but it will crush the message the show initially had. The geeky guy who gets a hot girl. Priya & Penny R both hot (although Penny hotter ) but Leonards pride is also hangin on this. Whats the point in gettin the hot girl if you're her doormat??

To bring some Nerdvana in here: Penny is the Mary Jane (the whole super-model vibe) while Priya is Gwen Stacy (better suited for him on intellectual level AND hot)

With Great Powers Comes Great Resposibilty. Lets see how mr Hofstadter handles this


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

If Leonard is to learn anything from Charlie Sheen, who works on the same network, is you can have both.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll choose Penny any day!


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> I'll choose Penny any day!



Him and her don't work


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 6, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Whats the point in gettin the hot girl if you're her doormat??


Getting the hot girl.


----------



## jux (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Leonard and Priya are cute. I love Penny and Leonard, but I just don't see the relationship working between the two.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 6, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> Getting the hot girl.



He already had the hot girl. And sure bangin here was fun, but realistically Priya is better suited for him



jux said:


> I think Leonard and Priya are cute. I love Penny and Leonard, but I just don't see the relationship working between the two.



Somewhere down the road I'm hoping for Penny-Sheldon They have great chemistry together


----------



## Garfield (Mar 12, 2011)

Where exactly was the choosing part?

All I saw was Leonard feeling crappy over shoving away a past lover.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 12, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> He already had the hot girl. And sure bangin here was fun, but realistically Priya is better suited for him


No he didn't. Penny had already broken up with him.


Also, as last episode showed, if he's anyone's doormat it's Priya's.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was disappointed, I thought he was going to get some man points but he still showed that he was a bitch jumping through hoops. Has this broad changing his attire, forcing him to wear contact lenses and dictating who he can and cannot be friends with. 

Ideally he would have told both of them to fuck off. Priya's not wanting him to hang around with Penny is fair enough but when people come with that passive aggressive shit it comes off as controlling.


----------



## Shade (Mar 12, 2011)

Priya's pretentious as hell and honestly not very good looking. Leonard needs to man up big time.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 13, 2011)

Priya 180 turnaround is completely bullshit. Few episodes ago she was established as  a smart woman who was happy with Leonard, showed no hostility against Penny...and now

-Trying to change Leonard
- Jealous of the ex


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2011)

Am I missing something?

Since when was jealousy for old flames staying near boyfriends a new premise (despite the "intelligence" level of the girl involved)? I don't think that's something that counts negatively towards Priya at all, all she stated was that Leonard involve Penny a bit less in his life, especially seeing as she lives, like, right next door. 

I think it's Leonard's pussifootedness that is to blame, fucking guy can't rationalize either with Penny or with Priya, or for that matter, with himself. If only he'd grow some gray cells for a moment once. I mean, I'm certainly not a ballsy person, but I'd not have taken such bad decisions repeatedly for so long.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 13, 2011)

Yess Leonard is the man factor to blame for being a doormat
But Priya is showing a side (with the glasses/clothes/cutting Penny out of his life) that she never hinted of. 

I _get_ the situation, I was just hoping BBT would not exploit this cliche again. Its an overused plot device in sit-coms to get Priya-Leonard breakin up and to get Penny back in the picture


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2011)

> I was just hoping BBT would not exploit this cliche again


 Are you trying to say that TBBT doesn't _normally_ go into boring cliches?


----------



## jux (Mar 14, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Priya 180 turnaround is completely bullshit. Few episodes ago she was established as  a smart woman who was happy with Leonard, showed no hostility against Penny...and now
> 
> -Trying to change Leonard
> - Jealous of the ex


Agree. Priya's taken a bit of a 180 this episode for me as well. I'm hoping the creators aren't going to bastardize her into some controlling jealous girlfriend. I hope she manages to befriend Penny.



adee said:


> I think it's Leonard's pussifootedness that is to blame, fucking guy can't rationalize either with Penny or with Priya, or for that matter, with himself. If only he'd grow some gray cells for a moment once. I mean, I'm certainly not a ballsy person, but I'd not have taken such bad decisions repeatedly for so long.


Agreed. I'm really hoping they make Leonard man up before the girls he's dating and in general. I hope this is what is gained out of his relationship with Priya and not Priya turning into the next girlfriend from hell. For godsakes he didn't even try rationalizing his friendship with Penny to Priya at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Leonard is an idiot, why couldn't he just tell Priya he's friends with Penny? Its sort of silly how jealous she became all of a sudden.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 14, 2011)

She didn't tell him that because he still has feelings for Penny.

Leonard is more likely to jump on Penny if she says lets go on a date.
Where as Leonard were to say that, Penny would say no...


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Somewhere down the road I'm hoping for Penny-Sheldon They have great chemistry together



I thought i was the only one


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> thought i was the only one



Not really, most people believe that inevitably the show will go with such a silly storyline.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

There is nothing silly about those two together lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

And he's going to win the nobel prize ahhaha LMAO. Sheldon is as amusing as ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> There is nothing silly about those two together lol



Sheldon has shown no interest whatsoever so yes it'll be silly and just plain awkward.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 14, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> He already had the hot girl. And sure bangin here was fun, but realistically Priya is better suited for him
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere down the road I'm hoping for Penny-Sheldon They have great chemistry together



I think it would ruin the chemistry if they were in a relationship, I think their current one is hands down the best of the show


----------



## Vei (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm annoyed about Priya suddenly going into jealous bitch mood in a single episode. Before now, she was fine and I think she suits Leonard really well. There wasn't anything leading up to this sudden change of character. 

And for the love of god, could the writers just let the Leonard/Penny ship sink already?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

So Penny was a bit of a badass for once.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

Leonard is so spineless.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 31, 2011)

It's really been Sheldon's show now.  Leonard is just there so it wouldn't be so obvious.

And Leonard-Priya's friction is way too cliche.  Of course Priya isn't capable of tolerating Leonard's childish behavior, only Penny can.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So Penny was a bit of a badass for once.


Kind of ironic isn't it? Leonard was "badass" against her bf who was a jock. And Penny against a bitchy nerd who couldn't do anything against her.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck Leonard and Penny.

I want to know when Raj will finally come out of the closet.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 1, 2011)

The writers finally figured out that Less of Amy Farah Fowler is better. Leonard just needs to find a woman not named Priya or Penny. Move on Bro.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 1, 2011)

Amy was alright in the beginning. She started getting on my nerves after her fourth episode.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 1, 2011)

Sheldon with the cop at the start


----------



## Bill_gates (Apr 1, 2011)

Sheldon is asexual. How would a relationship with penny work?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 4, 2011)

This felt like old skool bbt again. Loved the "Pandora" remark 
And Leonard needs to be kicked in his nuts. And be written out next season. Zack can be Sheldons new roommate. That dude was hilarious as fuck when combined with the smart people


----------



## Hana (Apr 4, 2011)

I know its sad that I could absolutely relate to Sheldon in this last episode. I've had my WoW account hacked before and it was not funny...to me.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 7, 2011)

probably one of my favourite episodes in a while


----------



## Judecious (Apr 7, 2011)

Great episode but Amy Farah Fowler needs to go


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably the best episode of the season so far. Just loved it all. Ras.....bros before the ladies man.


----------



## G. Hawke (Apr 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Great episode but Amy Farah Fowler needs to go



My apologies, but I genuinely do not understand.

You say it is a great episode, then immediately say that the very character that made it an awesome episode needs to go? Quite confusing, at least to me.

I'll understand most fans want for her to disappear in regards to her early season introduction, considering that the writers were trying to shove her down our throats, but I find that the writers had obviously realized their mistake in this regard and organically melded her into the cast over the course of the 2nd half of the season.

Personally, as Penny's bff she is just gold. 

So yeah, I actually like her now and this latest episode kinda cemented it.

Unless of course you are one of those crazy Penny/Sheldon shippers that wants her out of the way simply so that silly and retarded idea of a relationship can(never will) happen. If so then I simply cannot take you seriously at all.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> My apologies, but I genuinely do not understand.
> 
> You say it is a great episode, then immediately say that the very character that made it an awesome episode needs to go? Quite confusing, at least to me.
> 
> ...



Like I said...less of her (Amy) is better. They didn't have to get rid of her, but they found better use for her as Penny's go to girl.  And as we've seen, Penny has rubbed off on her as well.

But this marriage thing kinda threw me for a loop since Howard is still such a huge momma's boy. What is Bernadette going to move into Howard's moms house? And Raj is hilarious.....he feels no conflict when it comes to the whole Bernadette thing.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 8, 2011)

Sheldon and Raj makes the show worth watching....


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2011)

Raj is a lowlife.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 9, 2011)

PERFECT episode. Sheldon being Sheldon, good use of AFF, Leonard didnt look like a bitch. And Raj 
That dude needs to get laid before the end of this season

Sheldons "blow by blow" comment had me on the floor


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 9, 2011)

tear of joy, smile of sadness


----------



## Sunako (Apr 10, 2011)

I just started watching TBBT yesterday , this show is so amusing


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 20, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Like I said...less of her (Amy) is better. They didn't have to get rid of her, but they found better use for her as Penny's go to girl.  And as we've seen, Penny has rubbed off on her as well.



I think Amy isn't the best friend material to Penny i mean it's so force the friendship and i feel like Penny is just being nice to her it's not like she is really having fun with Amy besides they only know each and don't care to know.

And since Sheldon don't care about grilfriends i don't see a point in keeping a poor actress like her around when they got the Two and Half Man cast free why not just put Rose or Berta there.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 20, 2011)

Berta in TBBT... BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 20, 2011)

^Why not they could use a new maid Beta + Sheldon = Gold besides she lost her job thanks to Mr. Charlie and new shows don't apear all the time.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 23, 2011)

I am sorry, it seems the moments with Amy are just too forced. There are some good moments like the memes, but overall it is just weird even for this show.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Sheldon served Priya and Leonard.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 29, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I am sorry, it seems the moments with Amy are just too forced. There are some good moments like the memes, but overall it is just weird even for this show.



When she's with Penny and Bernadette she excels. 


Great Episode. Sheldon is good at many things I wouldnt think he would be.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't mind the character now that she has developed passed a female version of Sheldon.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 29, 2011)

I like AFF this episode. She's more then just a femal Sheldon now

Also this episode reminds me why not to mess with Sheldon Cooper....PhD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2011)

good episode, priya is annoying and so is leonard now 

sheldon


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh shit, Sheldon got kissed. I'm surprise the world didn't blow up 

Penny and Amy kissed too, it looked like it was awkward for the actors to do it though. Kind of seemed on the spot too, like it wasn't even in the script. Clearly Mayim has a thing for Kaley 

Smoking Monkey was awesome.

Raj and Howard were barely even in this episode.

Leonard isn't that interesting to me anymore.

Priya was alright in this episode when she was finding loop holes in Sheldon's roommate agreement but Sheldon slapped her back in her place.

Sheldon for me is what is keeping this show more and more interesting, as well as the females(Except Priya). 

Raj, Howard, and Leonard aren't very remember-able any more to me. Well at less the re-runs of the show reminds me of them.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2011)

Priya got fucking owned

about time too.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2011)

> Raj, Howard, and Leonard aren't very remember-able any more to me. Well at less the re-runs of the show reminds me of them.



Raj has been great this season.

AFF has been okay since her BFF thing with Penny.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought Raj has been amazing. I think the writers overuse Sheldon and AFF. They could be doing a lot more with the others. Leonard lost a lot of his geeky awkardness when he starting banging Raj's sister but is still enjoyable. Loved the she can practice law in 3 countries . . . and your face!


----------



## Garfield (May 1, 2011)

Priya isn't as good as I had thought she would be. I'm sure with Sheldon's intelligence there would be a clause for repercussions if a room-mate deliberately puts the other in distress like Sheldon did in the last episode, she should have looked for it when she read the agreement  Then again, the writers exploit on Sheldon's popularity by giving him Plot no Jutsus a lot.


----------



## FeiHong (May 1, 2011)

This episode was SILVER! But if Raj was in this episode and less of Amy... it'll be GOLD


----------



## Chuck Norris (May 1, 2011)

Hahah epic mix


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 6, 2011)

The recent episode was nice, Sheldon didn't take up all the screen time but he still had his awesome moments with his 3 player chess board.

Raj getting nude; probably a side effect from the pills, was interesting.

Leonard didn't really do much, nothing really remember-able anyways.

Howard didn't do much either.

Amy is great as always. Wearing high heels in this episode at one point lol.

Penny is still being jealous.

Priya...

Bernadette was funny this episode.

Amy and Leonard talked at one point in this episode, which I think is the first time I've seen them spoken to each other, at less for a long while.

Next episode looks like Howard gets some attention, as well as Sheldon, based on the preview anyways. I forgot what the preview was about though...just remember seeing Howard and Sheldon.


----------



## Kno7 (May 6, 2011)

Yep, good episode. Jim Parsons didn't carry the cast for this one and it still was good.

Raj and Bernadette were particularly funny in this episode.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Amy and Howard talked at one point in this episode, which I think is the first time I've seen them spoken to each other, at less for a long while.


I think you're mistaken. The only time we saw Howard was at Raj's place, and at then end when he's playing 3 person chess; both instances Amy wasn't there with them.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 6, 2011)

Didnt like the episode that much. AFF was the best thing during this episode. Saddens me when I have to say that about a BBT episode


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

Its good that AFF has become more than a female sheldon now, she is becoming a pretty funny character on her own.


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

I don't think she's funny at all. 
It's kind of like Dry Humor...NO ONE LIKES IT!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 7, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> I think you're mistaken. The only time we saw Howard was at Raj's place, and at then end when he's playing 3 person chess; both instances Amy wasn't there with them.



I meant Leonard. Got the names mixed up. I'll fix it.


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> I don't think she's funny at all.
> It's kind of like Dry Humor...NO ONE LIKES IT!


Amy's humor is particularly un-nerdy for her character :/


----------



## Adagio (May 10, 2011)

They need to end this stuff with Priya. Shit got old pretty fast and she's way too annoying now.


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

If Priya goes, Penny goes


----------



## Adagio (May 10, 2011)

adee said:


> If Priya goes, Penny goes



Are you talking out of racial bias now


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 10, 2011)

AFF is the writer's mouthpiece to say whatever the fuck they want and explain it away with her being socially awkward. It gets old.


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Are you talking out of racial bias now


Priya has more potential than Penny! Penny is burnt out as the shallow character she is. I don't like the really really predictable path her character is taking. It would have been way better if they'd shown her somehow getting interested in studying again and going back to school for math or something, but she's still the same dumb chick every episode. She's gotten meh fast. It's Priya's turn to shine, if only the writers would let her


----------



## Yoburi (May 11, 2011)

I watched, what 4 shows, this year now and keep waiting for it to get better. It has in the past been the only well-written sit-com on the air, and consistently brilliant. After the season opener, we looked at each other and said: "You know, that was not good, and not funny." It has got a little better since. But it is like there is sometimes about 5 minutes of something like the old brilliance on each show. (The office table was brilliant; but the ending fight scene juvenile and pointless - as if the writers did not know where to go next.) The rest is, frankly, awful. (Howard's "fantasies" were written stupidly and were way overextended). 

The cast are still great, but the problem is the writing. 90% of the time It is clunky, dialogue is artificial and not true to the characters. It goes for cheap gags which have nothing to do with the characters. (In successful comedy, and in TBBT thru last season, the jokes and laughs grow out of the characters and their relationships.) The writers do not seem to know what to do with Penny, and are unable to exploit her relationshipss with the others - which was one of the greatest sources of genuine laughter in the past. (And, e.g., Penny's obsession with eavesdropping and making fun of Howard and his girlfriend's relationship was totally out of character - as if she was a different person from before). Sheldon is now mostly flailing with brilliant delivery, but with terrible material - as if constantly struggling to create something funny out of nothing. The humor seems suddenly more obsessed with toilet-humor than geek-humor, the cleverness is mostly all gone, and it is filled with the kind of juvenile crap that appeals to 12 year old boys. Even the laugh -track sound more artificial, with people laughing mechaniclly at stuff that is simply not funny. It is as if they have new writers, but a couple of the old ones are still there and occasionally allowed to write something good. 

In short, it is still worth watching for the brief moments of the old brilliance. But it has become as lame as most other modern sit-coms on our increasingly dumbed-down network TV. A tragedy. I am in mourning for what was one of the most original and brilliant comedies in years.


----------



## Shade (May 11, 2011)

^ I agree wholeheartedly. The show is a shadow of itself from the greatness of seasons 1 and 2. They ran dry of ideas a while back and it's been sitcom hell ever since. I never even noticed the obscene amounts of laugh track until this season.


----------



## Kno7 (May 13, 2011)

I completly agree with Yoburi as well.

I used to love this show. Part of it was because on some extremely rare occasions I could understand some of the less complicated scientific principles that Sheldon would speak off, or catch a glimpse of something I understood on the whiteboards. But mainly it was because it was about the fascinating characters put into some odd situations, and made for some extremely funny moments.

Nowadays there's not much about TBBT's humor that's different from Men's humor.

The writers have definitely ran out of things to do with these characters. Especially Penny and Leonard. Since Priya's arrival they haven't been funny at all. And since they can't really write them off like they did with Sarah Gilbert's character they're screwed.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 13, 2011)

I really liked Last nights episode.

I think this is one of the few episodes were a majority of the cast was strong.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 13, 2011)

The recent episode was enjoyable to me. I wasn't crazy about the whole thing though.

Bernadette was probably my favorite part of the episode, mainly for the ending when she sounds like Howard's mother. 

Sheldon is great as always. I love his phobia of germs, I can relate to that.

Raj was a troll this episode...it was awesome. 

Howard had his moments but I wasn't all that interested with him. 

Penny was talking to Priya this episode...they seemed to enjoy each other too...I hope Penny doesn't end up liking Priya. It wasn't too bad I guess, not the worse thing in the episode for me. Penny also made a reference to the episode where Howard tried to kiss her and she punched him in the eye.

Leonard...I don't remember anything about him this episode besides being in the hospital with everyone else...wasn't interesting to me at all.

Amy wasn't in the episode at all, I'm disappointed in that. 

Next episode has Raj moving in with Sheldon because Leonard is over at Raj's place all the time because of Pryia. Sheldon seems to take it as Leonard moving out and Raj moving in. Seems interesting, I kind of hope the change is permanent, Raj and Sheldon leaving together could be interesting and funny, I doubt it will happen though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2011)

Bernadette following on her success from the last episode 

sheldon and raj were epic..


----------



## Judecious (May 13, 2011)

Raj is funny and they better not make penny and priya best friends


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2011)

Fear of germs feels very uncharacteristic of Sheldon. I didn't like him in this episode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2011)

so predictions for the finale 


*Spoiler*: _Description_ 




After Bernadette receives a Ph.D, the guys take advantage of degrading Howard for being the only non-doctor in their group. Meanwhile, Raj becomes Sheldon's new roommate. 






*Spoiler*: __ 




raj and sheldon for next season? am okay with that, leonard has been meh this season..


----------



## Kno7 (May 19, 2011)

Just saw the finale. Had me laughing, even if there wasn't so many "scientific" jokes.

As soon as Raj and Penny were left alone I called that they would hook up. It was still hilarious. Hoping some funny moments with Penny and Raj will ensue next season.

Actually, all of the cast members were pretty solid in this episode, Leonard included. I actually found myself chuckling at stuff he said, which is rare.

I know I've complained about this show before, mainly because it was the one series I would look forward too all week, and the quality of the show went down. The last two episodes are a good step in the right direction towards returning TBBT to the level of awesomeness it maintained for the first two seasons.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2011)

Normally I'd say Raj fucked up but Leonard shouldn't have been boning his sister in his bed.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 20, 2011)

Finally Raj gets some love. No problem with him boning penny. 

Also really love Sheldon brief talk with Amy....the things he said when giving himself a massage had me rolling.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2011)

Damn this was one of the funniest episode have the season. Raj ftw.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 20, 2011)

raj ftw


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 20, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Finally Raj gets some love. No problem with him boning penny.
> 
> Also really love Sheldon brief talk with Amy....the things he said when giving himself a massage had me rolling.



Oh sexual innuendos, how we love thee so. 

I have to say this was a pretty good episode in my eyes, especially for a season final, it put up a lot of questions that are to be expected to be answered next season. Although on the other hand...I don't want to wait till September. 

Sheldon was just awesome as always. His talk with Amy really was just the most awesome thing ever. Sheldon being Sheldon is always great.

Amy came back in this episode after not being in the last one, was a little worry she wouldn't be in here but she was. She was awesome too with the talk with Sheldon. 

Raj...poor poor Raj. He was enjoyable this episode. Also can't help but feel sorry for him, having to leave because of the shit going on in his bed...he made up for it by having drunk sex with Penny...still can't talk to her though lol.

Leonard, despite being a little bit of an ass for a bit of the episode, he was actually enjoyable for once in so long. The whole sex scene was funny. The cliffhanger of Sheldon questioning why he's in the apartment is interesting, wonder what will happen.

Bernadette wasn't all that remember-able, but her voice always gets my attention and interest. 

Howard was fine, had his moments. I was expecting him to say the wedding is off or something, but instead he just said he and Bernadette had a fight, maybe that could escalate to marriage being called off or something. 

Penny was alright, but I don't like her being friendly with Pryia. 

Pryia...just move away already. Episode made me hate her more. Nothing I liked about her in this episode, the sex scene was good but that was more of Leonard's thing. 

So pretty much everyone was decent enough, just Pryia was being a bitch.

Also, Howard's mother was awesome this episode, and so were Raj's parents, as always.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 20, 2011)

Ooh fuck just saw the finale. It delivered 

Sheldon being Sheldon....loved his "trying to join the laughs" in the beginning

Howard, he gets to be the trophy wife in a relation. Nice twist

Raj.....finally. He got with Penny...the look on Leonards face. Priceless. I always felt Raj should have done something after Leonard broke the bro-code. He did just now

Now Penny just became the girl who screwed the friend from her future boyfriend. Not a good place. Ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2011)

funniest finale of the series IMO 

raj should just hook up with penny next season, they work together so well 

sheldon was kick ass 

good performance by others as well

can't wait till next season..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 20, 2011)

I loved that raj still couldn't speak to penny after they hooked up and her reaction' really? you STILL can't talk to me?' was awesome


----------



## Judecious (May 20, 2011)

Raj finally got some


----------



## FeiHong (May 21, 2011)

The Funniest moment was definitely when Penny woke up and Raj still couldn't talk to her.


----------



## Sunako (May 21, 2011)

Raj finally got laid.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 21, 2011)

Raj did get laid before, when he was cosplaying thor and that chick slept with him because he was a good listener


----------



## Kno7 (May 21, 2011)

^He also got some with a fat chick he picked up at a bar when he Leonard and Howard went out looking for some girls (late in season 3 I think).

I also remember him hooking up with a character played by Danica McKellar, in an episode when Sheldon is his wingman.


----------



## Storywriter (May 21, 2011)

i  this show =D its really funny and ASWOME =D i  sheldon the most =D


----------



## Sunako (May 21, 2011)

I'VE NEVER BEEN TOUCHED LIKE THIS BEFORE


----------



## Garfield (May 21, 2011)

That...didn't seem like...a...well...season 'ending' episode...

But it was SOME episode. The beginning sucked with all the bad jokes, but it got better towards the end.

I liked the part where Rajesh _still_ couldn't talk to Penny.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 22, 2011)

Kno7 said:


> ^He also got some with a fat chick he picked up at a bar when he Leonard and Howard went out looking for some girls (late in season 3 I think).
> 
> I also remember him hooking up with a character played by Danica McKellar, in an episode when Sheldon is his wingman.



Also the slutty doctor that hooked up with Leonard first.


----------



## Sunako (May 23, 2011)

ICE ICE BABY


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2011)

"You can't ruin Friendship with sex! That's like trying to ruin icecream with chocolate sprinkles!"

Damn, that was a fine line. Something that sounded like Alan Shore from Boston Legal would have said!

Is it just me or did TBBT just get much better in that last episode comparitively? If only the goddamn laughter track wasn't there...


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 24, 2011)

Personally I thought the episodes were a bit underwhelming.The only moment that truly made me laugh like the old days was Raj and Howard's makeout session.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 24, 2011)

adee said:


> "You can't ruin Friendship with sex! That's like trying to ruin icecream with chocolate sprinkles!"
> 
> Damn, that was a fine line. Something that sounded like Alan Shore from Boston Legal would have said!
> 
> *Is it just me or did TBBT just get much better in that last episode comparitively? If only the goddamn laughter track wasn't there...*



Actually I'm feeling underwhelemd by both episodes sofar.

In terms of story it was a bit cheap that Penny and Raj didn't sleep together (deus ex) but Raj still gets the credit and everybody still thinks he banged her so that still counts 

Also I find it disturbing that they are resorting to cheap comedy tricks like in the second episode when sheldon knocked repeatedly on Penny's door and the latter opening with some fancy remark (3 times!!!) which wasn't even funny yet got repeated...

They need to bring back more of the antics like the kissing thing like Howard and Raj did. That was the disturbing  kind of humor that S1,2,3 featured more

I'm probably bitchin too much, but I had 3 times more fun watching Community or Modern family then TBBT this season opening


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I hadn't yet watched the second episode then (when I posted before)...it was really bad. But you gotta admit, the first one was pretty good.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with hitokugutsu.

And doesn't the show film in front of a live audience? I thought there was no laugh track.


----------



## Democratic Ninja (Sep 24, 2011)

I wasn't sure how to respond to the whole Raj and Howard kissing thing. I was highly amused yet incredibly disturbed at the same time. But Raj's comment about sex and ice cream made me laugh sooo hard. 

Also, is it just me or are they trying to make Sheldon seem overly adorable/absurd?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)

Dropped                  .


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-VJLz65QhM[/YOUTUBE]

This is possibly the funniest thing in the entire series.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 30, 2011)

Uhoh, jealous Sheldon!


----------



## Adagio (Sep 30, 2011)

Errr Im not sure I know how I feel about what happened this episode.. might be either interesting or terribly dull.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 1, 2011)

They need to bring back elements 

- comic book store
- work of sheldon (the dude is a genius and weird). But latest episodes hardly convey the notion that he has like 4 PhD and is working on his string theory to whatever

And stop with the relationship bitchin. Its fun, but when kept to a minimum


----------



## Garfield (Oct 1, 2011)

Sheldon has never shown characteristics of actual scientific, logical or rational brilliance anyways, He was made more as a satire to the nerdiness community right?

I kinda liked the last episode a bit.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 19, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> They need to bring back elements
> 
> - comic book store
> - work of sheldon (the dude is a genius and weird). But latest episodes hardly convey the notion that he has like 4 PhD and is working on his string theory to whatever
> ...



imho, there are too many women in the series right now, at least one needs to go.


----------



## nightmistress (Oct 19, 2011)

Kirath said:


> imho, there are too many women in the series right now, at least one needs to go.



There are still more men, so I am fine with it. It evens the odds a bit and makes the show I little more balanced I think.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Oct 21, 2011)

Pretty cool the last episode. Sheldon's mom in the episode was very refreshing.


----------



## Adagio (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know why but in this particular episode the background laughing was far too noticeable compared to past episodes. It really bugged me, which is weird because usually in other shows or even in this one it didn't annoy me as much as it did today.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 21, 2011)

What bugs me the most is the cheap laughs this show is going for. I get more joy out of S2-3 then this season

Reminds me of 2.5 man, unlike some people say, it wasn't always poorly written, just last couple 2-3 seasons where the cheap laughs were also getting out of control


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 22, 2011)

Just realized that the real life Sheldon Cooper is gay.

Surprise surprise....Not really


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2011)

Leonard is an all time chump.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 28, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Just realized that the real life Sheldon Cooper is gay.
> 
> Surprise surprise....Not really



Didn't knew this, but makes sense now 

Reminds of How I met Your Mother when I found out that Barney was gay in real life. Epic characters end up being gay



Gunners said:


> Leonard is an all time chump.



This has been well established since season 1. 

Also show has been getting in its old groove last 2-3 episodes


----------



## Kirath (Nov 4, 2011)

Did I already mention that the women ruin this series?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 5, 2011)

I didn't know this either. Apparently he's engaged, too. Or was, last year. The wikipedia article doesn't mention anything about it, though.

Edit:
Oh... his boyfriend called off the wedding because Jim doesn't want kids


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 5, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Did I already mention that the women ruin this series?



Depends on how the focus of the episode is. They had some episodes that made the female cast work perfectly

However at this point Howard/Bernadette has become obsolete. I don't give a darn about their wedding, and Howard previous seasons antics were one for the most enjoyable parts of the show. Focus on Howard/Raj needs to established again and less Howard/Bernadette wedding crap

Also are they trying to make Penny a good girl or something? She is the kinda girl who continuous dates guys, yet this season she seems "the good girl"

Also bring back Zack


----------



## Judecious (Nov 10, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Just realized that the real life Sheldon Cooper is gay.
> 
> Surprise surprise....Not really


Didn't know this. 

Makes a lot of sense now lol


hitokugutsu said:


> Reminds of How I met Your Mother when I found out that Barney was gay in real life. Epic characters end up being gay



He's still a boss


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 14, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Reminds of How I met Your Mother when I found out that Barney was gay in real life. Epic characters end up being gay



NPH is so open about it that I'm surprised people still didn't know.  I mean, he doesn't carry himself as the typical effeminate type which is probably why, but still.  I think that's what makes Harold and Kumar franchise so successful.  He plays a straight NPH and somehow it works! NPH rocks!


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 18, 2011)

Well that was certainly a milestone episode.  Wasn't the funniest, but definitely a milestone.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2011)

Stuart got a dollar for his troubles. Sheldon emasculated him without intent.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 18, 2011)

Sheldon seems to have a knack for devising incredibly complex contracts that apparently have no loopholes. 

If he ever has financial problems he can have a second job as a lawyer.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 19, 2011)

Amy actress is hot without the glasses, usually i like girls with glasses, but i preffer her without them:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vauLfrz1oE[/YOUTUBE]

Stuart really made weird faces in the theater lol.


----------



## Kno7 (Nov 20, 2011)

ovanz said:


> Amy actress is hot without the glasses, usually i like girls with glasses, but i preffer her without them


Nah, I prefer her with glasses and her hair pulled up:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSuILhUnZQ4[/YOUTUBE]
Or maybe it's the dirty talk that's clouding my judgement.


----------



## olaf (Nov 20, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also are they trying to make Penny a good girl or something? She is the kinda girl who continuous dates guys, yet this season she seems "the good girl"


how is that?

not only they refer to her 'slutiness' more often this season, they are also strongly implying she has drinking problem

all for shits and giggles, but still


----------



## ellodarlin (Nov 20, 2011)

The only good thing about the last episode was vanity card at the end.

I like the Human Sponge


----------



## Vei (Nov 20, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Just realized that the real life Sheldon Cooper is gay.
> 
> Surprise surprise....Not really



I didn't know that, but then again I didn't realize NPH was until a few months ago.


----------



## Honzou (Nov 20, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Depends on how the focus of the episode is. They had some episodes that made the female cast work perfectly
> 
> However at this point Howard/Bernadette has become obsolete. I don't give a darn about their wedding, and Howard previous seasons antics were one for the most enjoyable parts of the show. F*ocus on Howard/Raj needs to established again* and less Howard/Bernadette wedding crap
> 
> ...



They made me enjoy the previous seasons for me. Especially Raj and his weird alcoholic ways. 

Yes and definitely more Zack, I loved how the guys ripped on him.

The first time I watched an interview with the cast of TBBT I thought Johnny Galecki was gay.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2011)

One thing I don't like about the show is that they stereotype the hell out of comic book readers, sure plenty of readers fit the stereotype but if one show was to show they aren't socially inept virgins I was hoping it would be this one.


----------



## ellodarlin (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> One thing I don't like about the show is that they stereotype the hell out of comic book readers, sure plenty of readers fit the stereotype but if one show was to show they aren't socially inept virgins I was hoping it would be this one.


There are plenty of other shows that have plugged that information into their program. Bones comes right to mind at first. There's others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2011)

Honzou? said:


> They made me enjoy the previous seasons for me. Especially Raj and his weird alcoholic ways.
> 
> Yes and definitely more Zack, I loved how the guys ripped on him.
> 
> The first time I watched an interview with the cast of TBBT I thought Johnny Galecki was gay.



He was dating Kayley Cuoco at one point.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> One thing I don't like about the show is that they stereotype the hell out of comic book readers, sure plenty of readers fit the stereotype but if one show was to show they aren't socially inept virgins I was hoping it would be this one.


It's understandable. You have to understand that the show follows the lives of a bunch of nerds. Yes there are comic book fans who are not socially inept virgins but they wouldn't exactly hang around with Leonard et al.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2011)

olaf said:


> how is that?
> 
> not only they refer to her 'slutiness' more often this season, they are also strongly implying she has drinking problem
> 
> all for shits and giggles, but still



Yess but her sluttiness is referred to only based on her reputation in the past. In this seasons they still joke about it and refer to it, but we haven't even seen a guy leave her her apartment like we used to in the past

Not to mention the closest thing she came to dating was that nerdy guy in the bar who was basically Leonard V2.0



Honzou? said:


> They made me enjoy the previous seasons for me. Especially Raj and his weird alcoholic ways.
> 
> *Yes and definitely more Zack, I loved how the guys ripped on him.*
> 
> The first time I watched an interview with the cast of TBBT I thought Johnny Galecki was gay.



Zack was BOSS.

That Justice League episode is still one of my favorites


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 22, 2011)

Starting to warm more towards Amy.

She is so gonna cheat on Sheldon and have coitus with a hunky man. :ho


----------



## shielahoshi (Nov 29, 2011)

"knock, knock, knock, penny.
knock, knock, knock, penny.
knock, knock, knock, penny."

-- priceless. gawd, if there's really like sheldon in real life, i'll marry him. LOL.


----------



## ellodarlin (Dec 9, 2011)

Did anyone else think that the Vanity Card at the end of this last episode fit a bit too well with the Sheldon caricature minus the apologies (that part Leonard covers up).


----------



## Jimin (Jan 8, 2012)

Who's the main character in this show? After watching two seasons of it, I can't decide if it's Sheldon or Leonard. On one hand, Sheldon's antic are probably the main source of humor on this show, but Leonard actually has more of a storyline. Also, I can't help but think of Leonard as Jerry and Sheldon as George Costanza.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 8, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Who's the main character in this show? After watching two seasons of it, I can't decide if it's Sheldon or Leonard. On one hand, Sheldon's antic are probably the main source of humor on this show, but Leonard actually has more of a storyline. Also, I can't help but think of Leonard as Jerry and Sheldon as George Costanza.



I do not believe that there is any one main character in this series; each of the main five characters contributes to the story in their own way and has their own plotlines that give them the opportunity to demonstrate their unique traits and how they have developed as characters as time has passed.

As for the series in general, I started watching it recently, and I have become very fond of it ever since then. I very much like the numerous references to popular culture and the geeky/nerdy elements of the series, as they have a personal appeal to me. I feel that I can relate to the main characters of the series, especially Sheldon, who reminds me of myself when I was much younger (I am so glad that my own obsessive-compulsive tendencies are no longer nearly as extreme as his). I recently purchased the first two seasons on DVD, so I can watch the entire series from its very beginning.

On that subject, it seems to me that Sheldon's obsessive-compulsive tendencies were not as extreme in the earlier episodes; I suppose that they became more pronounced as the actor, Jim Parsons, became more comfortable with his role and settled on a more distinct personality (either that, or he became "Flanderized," as happens with many characters in sitcom series). Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

Finally caught up to this.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 5, 2012)

What has happened to Priya? Has she been written out of the series? I hope not, as I liked her as a character, for I felt that she was a better match for Leonard than is Penny. Also, why did the other three women (Penny, Amy, and Bernadette) seem to not be very fond of her? Were they jealous of her intellect and successful career?

Also, is anyone here disappointed that Leslie Winkle was also written out of the series? I really liked her as a character, also, with her rivalry with Sheldon and her romance with Leonard, so I do miss her at times. Has anyone noticed that, coincidentally, Leslie Winkle's final appearance in the series was in the same episode as Amy's first appearance; Amy is, in many ways, her replacement (they are not completely identical; Leslie was more a female counterpart to Leonard while Amy is a female counterpart to Sheldon, but they are still sufficiently similar)? I would very much like to see an interaction between the two of the; surely, it would be very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Storywriter (Feb 29, 2012)

I  THIS SHOW : i always watch it  i : sheldon:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Is anyone here displeased by how Priya was written out of the series, and how Sheldon's sister, Missy, has appeared in only a single episode? I definitely believe that more could have been done with both of them?

On that subject, I notice that Amy has not appeared for the past two episodes in this season; is that a sign that she may eventually simply vanish, or is she simply not appearing for several episodes?

Also, I find that Penny is my least favorite regular female character in this series, as she is not nearly as intelligent as any of the other regular characters. I believe that Leonard would be far better if partnered with either Priya or Leslie, yet Penny seems to be his main love interest; does anyone else here dislike that?

Finally, why has Penny's last name never been revealed? For what reason could it possible still be secret at this point in the series?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

This show is ultra nerd failshit.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

This might seem like nitpicking but I despise lazy humor. Penny beating Leonard at chess for example, in real life it would *never* happen. As a novice wouldn't even see someone's attempt at controlling certain aspects of the board meaning they would not be able to prevent it. 

And I dislike Penny's character too, I'm not a fan of producers trying to get the audience to like nasty/worthless (realistically speaking) characters, sort of like Rachel in friends.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Why does the actress who plays Bernadette use such a high-pitched voice for her character? Her real is much lower and more like that of a proper adult, so I do not understand why she raises it for her character.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 11, 2012)

I like this show.. Didn't know there was a thread on it though..


----------



## andrea (Apr 12, 2012)

This show has kind of lost its charm for me. For the past couple of seasons it's been less about nerds and more about girl problems.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is anyone here displeased by how Priya was written out of the series, and how Sheldon's sister, Missy, has appeared in only a single episode? I definitely believe that more could have been done with both of them?
> 
> On that subject, I notice that Amy has not appeared for the past two episodes in this season; is that a sign that she may eventually simply vanish, or is she simply not appearing for several episodes?
> 
> ...



I was kinda disappointed how they wrote out Stephanie. She was living with Leonard and Sheldon and they wrote her out during the show's break in television airing? Weak.



Lysandra said:


> This show has kind of lost its charm for me. For the past couple of seasons it's been less about nerds and more about girl problems.



I heard that happened since season 3. It gets less nerdy references and becomes more about character interactions? Is this true? I finished S2 and I'm gonna continue with S3 eventually.


----------



## andrea (Apr 12, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> I was kinda disappointed how they wrote out Stephanie. She was living with Leonard and Sheldon and they wrote her out during the show's break in television airing? Weak.



Yeah they tend to write out Leonard's love interests except Penny, even though they can never decide if they want the two in a relationship or not.



> I heard that happened since season 3. It gets less nerdy references and becomes more about character interactions? Is this true? I finished S2 and I'm gonna continue with S3 eventually.



Pretty much. Though the girl problems were funny at first, now it's becoming the main focus of the show. One of the latest episodes even lampshaded this when the boys get together to do a gaming marathon like "the good old times".


----------



## Syko (Apr 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> This show has kind of lost its charm for me. For the past couple of seasons it's been less about nerds and more about girl problems.



They're focusing on what _everyone_ likes to watch.


----------



## andrea (Apr 12, 2012)

Syko said:


> They're focusing on what _everyone_ likes to watch.



If you say so


----------



## Syko (Apr 12, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> If you say so



Though I am not everyone, I like much more geek arguments :ho


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 12, 2012)

I like this show, most of the time. Sometimes I think it gets too nerdy, even for me. Have watched the first 4 seasons, still haven't watched the fifth one. Sheldon is one of the best things about the show, if it wasn't him the show wouldn't have been the same. I don't like Amy much though. Not so much because of her character but mostly because of the way she talks. It is so annoying sometimes.


----------



## FallenCloud (Apr 12, 2012)

The big bang theory is amazing....it is my favorite show!!


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 12, 2012)

Two and a half men is better than this. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*BAZINGA!*


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

How have I not posted here before!? This is one of my favourite shows, I get nerd-gasms when I actually understand the scientific shit they're saying, even though it's pretty rare.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 14, 2012)

Whenever I see the latest episodes on TV, I always get a little bit sad that the nerdy references are down. I mean, I'm glad there's character development, but the nerdy references were the funnest part of the show.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

But there's Stephen Hawking for the last ep!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I finished season 2 a while ago and I'm gonna restart at season 3 eventually. I hear this is where the nerdy references really die down. This makes me very sad.


----------



## Syko (Apr 14, 2012)

Today on TV there was some old episodes. Remember when Sheldon promised to shut up and smile ? Hilarious


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, I finished season 2 a while ago and I'm gonna restart at season 3 eventually. I hear this is where the nerdy references really die down. This makes me very sad.


I have to admit I haven't noticed that change. Well maybe yeah it got less funny a few seasons in.  


Syko said:


> Today on TV there was some old episodes. Remember when Sheldon promised to shut up and smile ? Hilarious


Haha yeah but Sheldon in a French maid costume owns all


----------



## Syko (Apr 14, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Haha yeah but Sheldon in a French maid costume owns all



Can't remember that one, mind giving me a picture or video of the scene ?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

It's the latest ep


----------



## Syko (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll be checking this.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2012)

The new series is absolutely awful, there was one episode which was pretty much a 20 minute Iphone ad. Terrible.


----------



## andrea (Apr 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The new series is absolutely awful, there was on episode which was pretty much a 20 minute Iphone ad. Terrible.



Yeah the one where Raj tries to date Siri


----------



## Hohenheim of Light (Apr 14, 2012)

Just recently got into this series I would say about a month ago now. I find it hilarious my favorite character would have to be Sheldon. I can see how  the actor who played him won two Emmy?s.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Just recently got into this series I would say about a month ago now. I find it hilarious my favorite character would have to be Sheldon. I can see how  the actor who played him won two Emmy?s.


He _is_ Sheldon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Why has Penny's last name never been revealed? What reason could there possibly be for keeping it a secret?


----------



## Syko (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why has Penny's last name never been revealed? What reason could there possibly be for keeping it a secret?



Maybe she's sheldon's sister :ho


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

Syko said:


> Maybe she's sheldon's sister :ho



Nowai 

SheldonxPenny is my OTP pek


----------



## Syko (Apr 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Nowai
> 
> SheldonxPenny is my OTP pek



SheldonxPenny is too far stretched.

But maybe she'll fall inlove for his smile..


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

Syko said:


> SheldonxPenny is too far stretched.



Not as much as you'd think. He did see her boobs after all.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why has Penny's last name never been revealed? What reason could there possibly be for keeping it a secret?


Maybe there isn't a reason to reveal it, does it really matter? 


Lysandra said:


> SheldonxPenny is my OTP pek


They have more chemistry than LeonardxPenny


----------



## Syko (Apr 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Not as much as you'd think. He did see her boobs after all.



Like he cares about boobs


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Why is Leonard so consistently terrible?

It's like Ted in HIMYM, easily the worst character.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 15, 2012)

He's the straight man. It's his job to be boring and just react to the others.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah but he comes across as really weak and obnoxious.

Jason Bateman in Arrested Development is an example of straight man done right. He's so deadpan, and we sympathise with him most of the time. I'd like to punch Leonard in the face most of the time.


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

I always thought he serves as a counterpart to Sheldon's crazyness. Compared to the other 3 (and even the girls) Leonard does seem pretty boring.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2012)

Based on what I've seen, Leonard's job is to be the "normal guy" of the 4 nerdy friends. Kind of like Seinfeld where Jerry is the most "normal" of the group.


----------



## andrea (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that, eventually, Amy and Sheldon will succumb to their biological urges and engage in sexual intercourse (or _coitus,_ as they often refer to it), and that occurrence shall be a major event in the series. What does everyone else believe?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



Yes, that would also be my approximate reaction, if such an event actually were to occur.


----------



## Syko (Apr 15, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Based on what I've seen, Leonard's job is to be the "normal guy" of the 4 nerdy friends. Kind of like Seinfeld where Jerry is the most "normal" of the group.



Though Leonard is far from 'normal'. I'm voting Raj as the normal guy


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll be honest from what I've seen of the show. I just can't find myself getting into it. The nerdy references just don't do it for me. It's like watching a live action version of Ctrl Alt Delete. Except with a guy named Sheldon instead of a guy named Buckley.

I can see the appeal I suppose? It's just not an appeal I like and I obviously meant no offense to those that do like it. I suppose it's just nto my kind of humor.


----------



## andrea (Apr 16, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I'll be honest from what I've seen of the show. I just can't find myself getting into it. The nerdy references just don't do it for me. It's like watching a live action version of Ctrl Alt Delete. Except with a guy named Sheldon instead of a guy named Buckley.
> 
> I can see the appeal I suppose? It's just not an appeal I like and I obviously meant no offense to those that do like it. I suppose it's just nto my kind of humor.



It's not just about "nerdy references", it's also about the characters (especially Sheldon).


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> It's not just about "nerdy references", it's also about the characters (especially Sheldon).



Well maybe I need to watch more of it but so far it just doesn't make me laugh, and yet I've seen so many people who will literally split their guts laughing at anything the show says especially in regards to the nerdy references. Maybe I just don't get it?


----------



## andrea (Apr 16, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well maybe I need to watch more of it but so far it just doesn't make me laugh, and yet I've seen so many people who will literally split their guts laughing at anything the show says especially in regards to the nerdy references. Maybe I just don't get it?



You do need to have a fair knowledge of pop culture and more or less "nerdy" things (Star Wars, comics, video games,... if these can even be considered "nerdy" anymore). But IMO most of the humor comes from characters' mannerisms and behaviors. For instance in early seasons I really liked the clash between Penny and the boys and Howard's constant attempts to get women. Not to mention Sheldon and his unusual ways of reacting to certain events and his relationships with other characters.

How much have you watched, exactly?


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 16, 2012)

What I find very amusing is the way Howard and his mom (later Bernadatte too) communicate


----------



## andrea (Apr 16, 2012)

^That too


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 16, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Based on what I've seen, Leonard's job is to be the "normal guy" of the 4 nerdy friends. Kind of like Seinfeld where Jerry is the most "normal" of the group.



Except Jerry is funny


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You do need to have a fair knowledge of pop culture and more or less "nerdy" things (Star Wars, comics, video games,... if these can even be considered "nerdy" anymore). But IMO most of the humor comes from characters' mannerisms and behaviors. For instance in early seasons I really liked the clash between Penny and the boys and Howard's constant attempts to get women. Not to mention Sheldon and his unusual ways of reacting to certain events and his relationships with other characters.
> 
> How much have you watched, exactly?



Not much maybe about four episodes in the early seasns in the last couple days. It hasn't really risen to the top pf my list.


----------



## andrea (Apr 16, 2012)

^Well nobody can force you to watch it. It might just not be your cup of tea.


----------



## Syko (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

That was definitely one of my favorite scenes. 

Also, I wonder: why is it that, when Sheldon, Leonard, Howard, and Raj returned from the North Pole, Sheldon's hair was still short and his facial hair was well-trimmed? I doubt that he would have had the opportunity to groom himself, as the others did not. What does everyone else here have to say about that?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 17, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> What I find very amusing is the way Howard and his mom (later Bernadatte too) communicate


Call me crazy but I don't find this very amusing at all, sounds pretty forced to me.



DemonDragonJ said:


> That was definitely one of my favorite scenes.
> 
> Also, I wonder: why is it that, when Sheldon, Leonard, Howard, and Raj returned from the North Pole, Sheldon's hair was still short and his facial hair was well-trimmed? I doubt that he would have had the opportunity to groom himself, as the others did not. What does everyone else here have to say about that?


It's Sheldon, he probably devised an efficient razor using ice, polar bears and eskimo underwear.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 17, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## Syko (Apr 18, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> It's Sheldon, he probably devised an efficient razor using ice, polar bears and eskimo underwear.



That sentence totally made me think of McGyver.

Give him some paper and paperclip and he makes you a bomb !


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Call me crazy but I don't find this very amusing at all, sounds pretty forced to me.



I wouldn't call you crazy, your mom surely got you checked right?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 18, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> I wouldn't call you crazy, your mom surely got you checked right?




Sure she did


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The new series is absolutely awful, there was one episode which was pretty much a 20 minute Iphone ad. Terrible.





Lysandra said:


> Yeah the one where Raj tries to date Siri




*Spoiler*: __ 





All I have to say about this matter.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 18, 2012)

It almost got a little too creepy though.

_Almost._


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> It almost got a little too creepy though.
> 
> _Almost._




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the "Bawwy" and his "westaurant" moment made up for that 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mTV7Aq8G1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

On the subject of Raj, he is the only lead male character in the series who has never had a serious romantic relationship (Leonard has had relationships with Penny and Priya, Howard with Bernadette, and Sheldon with Amy, even if he denies it), so I do hope that he eventually finds true love. Does anyone else here share my hope?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 19, 2012)

I thought it'd turn out all right with that Indian chick his parents hooked him up with. I felt so sad for him when it turned out she just wanted to marry for convenience


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)

^I nearly choke with laughter every time I see Sheldon "smile"


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

Same here


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 19, 2012)

Proceed with caution, may contain MINDFUCK!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I have noticed that, in some episodes, Howard seems to be desperate to move out of his mother's house, because of how abnormal his situation is, yet, in other episodes, he does not at all seem to find his situation to be odd. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahaha


----------



## andrea (Apr 19, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have noticed that, in some episodes, Howard seems to be desperate to move out of his mother's house, because of how abnormal his situation is, yet, in other episodes, he does not at all seem to find his situation odd. Has anyone else noticed that?


There's an entire running gag about that. Howard constantly needs his mother to do his laundry, cook, clean, etc. When he tried to move in with Bernadette he expected her to do the same things for him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> There's an entire running gag about that. Howard constantly needs his mother to do his laundry, cook, clean, etc. When he tried to move in with Bernadette he expected her to do the same things for him.



Yes, I have noticed that, as well, so why has no one ever told him that his reliance on his mother is very odd, and he needs to learn to be self sufficient?



Ra's al Ghul said:


> Proceed with caution, may contain MINDFUCK!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That would be very awesome! The story writers should definitely pursue the idea of alternate universes, and thus, alternate versions of the characters, at least once in this series, in my mind.

Also, I have noticed that Raj, Howard, and Leonard are often annoyed by Sheldon's idiosyncrasies, and therefore often enjoy tormenting him, but I think that they should at least once spend an episode imitating Sheldon, to show him how annoying they find him to be. That would be very entertaining, indeed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 19, 2012)

His relationship with his mother gets mentioned all the time.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 20, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Proceed with caution, may contain MINDFUCK!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Very old one , saw it on their Facebook page years ago 

Apparently Jim Parsons and Johnny Galecki are very cool people irl and not at all like their TV personas.


----------



## andrea (Apr 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I have noticed that, as well, so why has no one ever told him that his reliance on his mother is very odd, and he needs to learn to be self sufficient?



Well duh, how do you think that Bernadette episode ended? He's been told, he's just too dependent on her for the time being. We'll have to see how things go after he gets married.



> That would be very awesome! The story writers should definitely pursue the idea of alternate universes, and thus, alternate versions of the characters, at least once in this series, in my mind.



That's actually a cool idea.



> Also, I have noticed that Raj, Howard, and Leonard are often annoyed by Sheldon's idiosyncrasies, and therefore often enjoy tormenting him, but I think that they should at least once spend an episode imitating Sheldon, to show him how annoying they find him to be. That would be very entertaining, indeed.



I think there have been a few episodes where they give him a taste of his own medicine. Can't remember any specifics though


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I have noticed that, as well, so why has no one ever told him that his reliance on his mother is very odd, and he needs to learn to be self sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't annoy him, look at how he is with Leonard's mum.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm catching up!

Dunno what took me so long to watch this fantastic show


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

I said the same thing when I first started watching Doctor Who. 




Lysandra said:


> I think there have been a few episodes where they give him a taste of his own medicine. Can't remember any specifics though



I think this is from Season 3. The Einstein Approximation



> *Sheldon:* One bacon cheeseburger, breaking two Jewish dietary restrictions simultaneously, kudos. Beer-battered fish and chips, Now, here’s your tartar sauce. I also brought you salsa. It’s a little unconventional, but I think you’ll like it. It’s zingy. And for you, Factory Burrito Grande, no cheese, no sour cream, no ugly consequences from your lactose intolerance. Bon appetit.
> 
> *Leonard:* Hang on.
> 
> ...


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 21, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I'm catching up!
> 
> Dunno what took me so long to watch this fantastic show


Better late than never


----------



## Syko (Apr 21, 2012)

I am watching the episode when Leonard's mother came to their house. 

Sheldon and Miss Hofstadter singing = priceless


----------



## Anarch (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Then you'll love the with Penny and Leonard's mom , it was hilarious.

I think this season has been really slow , they have to do something to put it back in gear. Easily the worst season yet. That's not to say that it's bad , just that the previous ones were much better.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

In one episode, Sheldon referred to Wesley Crusher from _Star Trek: the NExt Generation_ as the "Jar Jar Binks of the _Star Trek_ univers," but I found that statement to be inaccurate, as the character of Wesley Crusher was created well before the character of Jar Jar Binks was created, which would actually make Jar Jar Binks "the Wesley Crusher of the _Star Wars_ universe."

I have watched the newest episode, but it currently is too late at night where I am currently, so I shall post my thoughts about that episode later.


----------



## andrea (Apr 27, 2012)

^I think he based the comparison on similarity and not on appearance date.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ^I think he based the comparison on similarity and not on appearance date.



Yes, I suppose that that is true.

Last night's episode was most excellent, and I especially liked how it referenced numerous other episodes from the series' past. This episode may also have had the greatest number of guest characters in any episode: Stuart, Barry, Captain Sweatpants, Lonely Larry, and Wil Wheaton!

I see that Sheldon seems to have become more flexible recently, as he drank alcohol and engaged in frivolities during the bachelor party. I was briefly worried when Bernadette experienced doubts about her marriage, but I was not surprised, although still pleased, that she and Howard reconciled and have decided to continue with their wedding; however, did anyone notice how Howard had a grin on his face when he had three women hugging him at the end?

I wonder why Bernadette did not have a bachelorette party? Does she not enjoy such celebration and frivolities?


----------



## Judecious (May 4, 2012)

Penny's ass is top tier.


----------



## Syko (May 4, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Penny's ass is top tier.



100% approoved.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2012)

Yesterday's episode was very awesome! I initially was disappointed that Howard's space flight was apparently canceled, but also relieved that he would not be risking his life. However, I also sympathized with him when his mission was rescheduled for the same weekend as his wedding. I wonder how he and Bernadette shall solve that problem?

On the subject of Bernadette, her father was a very interesting person, and his interaction with Howard was very entertaining, especially with how Mr. Rostenkowski criticized many crucial aspects of Howard's character. I wonder if he shall have any further appearances again in the series?

The suddenness of Leonard's proposal to Penny was very surprising, although I was not at all surprised that it did not lead to any further developments.

By far my favorite aspect of the episode was Amy attempting to increase Sheldon's affection for her; I now suspect that my idea that he shall eventually succumb to his biological desire seems to be slowly becoming a reality. I definitely am eagerly anticipating further developments in their relationship.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 6, 2012)

So I watched all Season up to the latest episode.
Man what a ride, I love this show!
Best season was 3 and well the current season the worst imo.
I miss Sheldon's old laugh also his character changed kinda drastically.
And oh boy, Kaley Cuoco is smoking. The things I'd do to those tits and ass...


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Almost done with season 4 but I agree season 3 was kind of lacking but the Raj vs Sheldon scenes were the bomb!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2012)

So, the fifth season ended very well, in my mind, with Howard and Bernadette finally getting married before Howard went into outer space. I found the idea of all his friends being ordained to perform the wedding to be rather contrived and foolish (not far behind Ursula's boyfriend, Lyle, suddenly being ordained in the live-action _George of the Jungle_ film in terms of how contrived it seemed), but it was very humorous to hear each of them congratulate the couple in their own special manner.

I notice that there were further hints of developing romance between Sheldon and Amy in this episode, so I am certainly eager to see what occurs next between the two of them.

Most significantly, did anyone notice that, during the scene where an aerial view of the ceremony was shown, Mrs. Wolowitz was finally shown in person? Of course, her face was not seen, and she appeared only briefly, but this is the first time that she has physically appeared during an episode of this series. That is very significant, in my mind.

I now am eagerly anticipating the sixth season of this series, and whatever events may occur within it? Is everyone else here looking forward to it, as well, I hope?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 13, 2012)

I missed the shot of Howard's mother. 

I definitely can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Judecious (May 13, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *I notice that there were further hints of developing romance between Sheldon and Amy in this episode, so I am certainly eager to see what occurs next between the two of them.*



Do not want.  She's annoying.


----------



## ovanz (May 13, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Do not want.  She's annoying.



Yeah...because Sheldon isn't annoying 

But i agree. I don't want them in a relationship, same as leonard & penny.


----------



## andrea (May 14, 2012)

Amy deserves a guy that actually likes her IMO. Plus Sheldon being in an _actual_ relationship is weird and OOC.

Bernadette and Howard were so sweet :33 and Howard's mom was shown?  I didn't see that.

Should be interesting to see what happens next season.


----------



## Syko (May 14, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Amy deserves a guy that actually likes her IMO. Plus Sheldon being in an _actual_ relationship is weird and OOC.
> 
> *Bernadette and Howard* were so sweet :33 and Howard's mom was shown?  I didn't see that.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what happens next season.



Loved when he sang for her, Penny was trolling him and then Bernadette was so happy.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

The last series has been God awful, if anything Amy was the funniest thing about the whole thing.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 14, 2012)

Finale sucked

Howard in a relationship really brings this series down. No more Howard/Raj trips


----------



## Jesus Date (May 15, 2012)

ya everyone getting girlfriends is boring. I miss creepy molesting Howard and Amy can go to hell. Her lesbianism with penny is more annoying than funny.
Hope Season 6 will be more like season 1, but I have my doubts


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 15, 2012)

The latest seasons sucked IMO.  Three guys, three girls, two got married, two have this on again off again relationship, and two are corky and oblivious.  Does that sound familiar.  The only thing that make this any different is Raj.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2012)

Hmm, I did hear that the newer seasons focus more on the relationships between the characters and lose most of the first two seasons' nerdy references. This is bad because I loved the first couple of seasons' nerdiness. They were the funniest part of the show. :<


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2012)

I am very surprised, and displeased, to learn that so many users here dislike the recent developments of the recent seasons of this series: specifically, Howard and Sheldon actually becoming involved in serious relationships. They are both undergoing development as characters, which helps them to seem more realistic to the audience. Is anyone here actually saying that they would prefer that the characters of this series remain static and unchanging, as is the case with such series as _The Simpsons_ and _Family Guy?_


----------



## Doom85 (May 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very surprised, and displeased, to learn that so many users here dislike the recent developments of the recent seasons of this series: specifically, Howard and Sheldon actually becoming involved in serious relationships. They are both undergoing development as characters, which helps them to seem more realistic to the audience. Is anyone here actually saying that they would prefer that the characters of this series remain static and unchanging, as is the case with such series as _The Simpsons_ and _Family Guy?_



You can have character development but it shouldn't affect the funny aspect of the characters. For example, when Dwight started going out with Angela in The Office the character was still just as funny, however with BBT I feel Howard was funnier as the single "hits on any girl that moves" type. And I don't find Amy that funny, and just feel the jokes aren't as good as they were in the first three seasons. And why feel displeased, your show gets freakin' 14 million ratings, some of us who like more cult comedies (Community, Happy Endings, etc.) and worry every year if it will get renewed would kill to have as large a fanbase as BBT does.

Also, maybe Simpsons characters didn't evolve, however the show was funny for roughly 10 seasons, and even BBT's best seasons aren't as good as those particular seasons of The Simpsons, so not exactly the best example.


----------



## Anarch (May 16, 2012)

BBT isn't a drama. I care about the characters' personal lives but only as far as it relates to their ability to make me laugh. BBT was great when there were dozens of side splitting comic moments in every episode. This last season has hardly had a single episode where I literally laughed out loud.Most bland season ever, it actually bored me to the point where , after following BBT for years since it first aired , I don't watch the episodes every week anymore, I watch them 3-4 at a time when I get the time.

Even the season finale did nothing to make me want the next season. I'll watch it when it comes out but I won't be waiting for it in breathless anticipation like I used to earlier.


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 16, 2012)

Meh. I actually agree with those who are saying it has gone downhill. There's been a few good episodes in season 4 and 5 but I just really don't like Amy or Bernadette. The first 3 seasons I did buy on DVD but I have been reluctant on purchasing season 4 honestly.

I will continue to watch it because I do still like it, but buying anything after season 3 is a completely different matter,


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 16, 2012)

Anarch said:


> BBT isn't a drama. I care about the characters' personal lives but only as far as it relates to their ability to make me laugh. BBT was great when there were dozens of side splitting comic moments in every episode. This last season has hardly had a single episode where I literally laughed out loud.Most bland season ever, it actually bored me to the point where , after following BBT for years since it first aired , I don't watch the episodes every week anymore, I watch them 3-4 at a time when I get the time.
> 
> Even the season finale did nothing to make me want the next season. I'll watch it when it comes out but I won't be waiting for it in breathless anticipation like I used to earlier.





Psyconorikan said:


> Meh. I actually agree with those who are saying it has gone downhill. There's been a few good episodes in season 4 and 5 but I just really don't like Amy or Bernadette. The first 3 seasons I did buy on DVD but I have been reluctant on purchasing season 4 honestly.
> 
> I will continue to watch it because I do still like it, but buying anything after season 3 is a completely different matter,



Basically this

I'm not saying the show has gone down the crapper, but there is a difference in quality between season 1-3 & 4-5

This also stems from things like new characters and directions:
- Howard & Bernadette is cute and all, but it destroys Howards character completely. Yes Howard is more "mature" now, bit at the cost of his character and the funny moments
- By extension since Howard is busy with Bernadette, Raj has become the fifth weel on the show. The magic couple is gone. At this point he feel redundant and is basically there "because he is part of the original cast". I think the writers felt the same way, hence the Penny-Raj sex moment to give that dude relevance again
- AFF is quite hated here it seems, although she has her moments, I also feel we don't need a female Sheldon who needs sex
- Which leads to Female Triad of Penny/Bernadette/Amy. They are fucking horrible together and not funny. They need to go

Things/characters that did work (for me at least):
- Leslie Winkle. If the show insist on having a smart chick, let it be her and give her more screetime
- Zack. This dude was the definition of epic. A dumb dude combined with smart guys seem too stereotypical (and it is) but Zack made it work in the couple episodes he was present
- Stuart + comic store. We need more of him


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

I agree about Zack, the eps with him were actually pretty funny.


----------



## kazuri (May 16, 2012)

I think the problem you guys have with it is the same as me. Just like most sitcoms, the longer they go on, the more they focus on relationships and adding new people. I much prefer the episodes where they are doing hobbies, work, random stuff.

I dont dislike amy, and bernadette even has her moments, but I hope they lay off the sheldon/amy stuff, they don't need to be any closer, just because someone is on a show doesn't mean they have to have a significant other, but its too easy to write that way i guess... 

So glad priya is gone though.


----------



## Doom85 (May 16, 2012)

Zack was awesome, definitely agree about bringing him back. Andyeah, I missed a few episodes this season so maybe he was in those but it does feel like they don't show Stuart and the comic store much anymore which is a shame as I recently got back into comics so I appreciate the references more now.


----------



## andrea (May 17, 2012)

I disagree about the female trio, I actually enjoy their moments together and this show definitely needs more female characters.

Howard and Bernadette, I'm kinda on the fence about them. On one hand I miss the single Howard and his bromance with Raj, on the other the character definitely needs to "grow up", which can also be said about the rest of the cast. It's all about maintaining a balance and I think Howard still has his funny moments even with Bernadette at his side.

I can't say the same for Sheldon and Amy, however. Sheldon having an actual relationship, and all that entails, just seems way too OOC for him.

And yeah, Raj definitely feels like a character that is just there for old times' sake. I feel the writers don't really know what to do with him now that everyone's paired up.


----------



## kazuri (May 17, 2012)

I dont find characters developing into better daters that entertaining. I'm never gunna feel happy or anything if leonard finally stops being clingy and marrys penny. I want funny creative plots, not the same old every single character dating someone. Sure there can be funny jokes in those, but I much prefer to see sheldon turn himself into a robot, or howard with a space toilet, or even leonard with an app.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2012)

So, if Raj ever has a serious relationship, will it seem to be too much of a "cop-out" by the writers; i.e., an attempt to prevent him from being the only member of the cast not in a relationship? I certainly hope that they can give him a serious romance without it seeming to be a consolation prize for being the only one without a partner.


----------



## Anarch (May 18, 2012)

Why do any of them have to have girlfriends ? This isn't Gossip Girl , it's BBT - the best seasons were the ones where everyone except Leonard was single. IMO Amy and Bernadette ruined this show.I say this even though Amy's actor is truly brilliant , one of the best in this cast.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2012)

The next season of this series starts tomorrow, and I am very excited about it, but I so have some questions to ask before that.

First, while Sheldon is my favorite character in this series, because of how is similar to me (albeit far more extreme), there were two instances where I did not at all like his behavior. The first was when he competed against his friends in the Physics Bowl and refused to accept assistance from his teammate, even when doing so would have won him the game. How could he have been so arrogant and stubborn as to not accept assistance? The second was when he refused to visit Amy's family so that he could remain with his friends and participate in a _Star Wars_ marathon; that was terribly immature and disrespectful to Amy, in my mind. Was anyone else annoyed by his behavior in those episodes?

Second, why has Leonard supported Penny over Sheldon on several occasions, most notably when Sheldon and Penny were at war in _The Panty Pinata Polarization?_ Penny started the conflict in that episode, and even if she did so with what she perceived as the most minor of infractions, Sheldon was perfectly within his rights to banish her from his apartment. The fact that Sheldon was the one who had to apologize at the end, despite Penny being the one who initiated the conflict,was utterly unfair, in my mind, and Leonard's siding with Penny was most despicable and disloyal to his best friend. Then, there was also the time when Leonard was planning to bring Penny, and not Sheldon, to Switzerland to see the CERN supercollider, despite the fact that Penny could not fully appreciate the significance of the machine the way that Sheldon could. If I had been in Leonard's place in either of those situations, I definitely would have sided with Sheldon over Penny, as Sheldon is Leonard's best friend.

What does everyone else have to say in response to my questions?


----------



## josh101 (Sep 26, 2012)

i'd say it's a sitcom.

first part is just typical sheldon, on both occasions. 

second part, I'll admit, that did annoy me. All though the part that annoyed me the most was when Penny complained that Sheldon changed their wifi that they paid for. bitch be thankful you got free wifi for that time, you can't take it as a sign of "war" when the guy who pays for that shit kicks ur free-loading ass off it.

other then a few instances I feel Penny is a well written character for a sitcom, unlike Lily and Robin from himym who I just can't stand.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The first was when he competed against his friends in the Physics Bowl and refused to accept assistance from his teammate, even when doing so would have won him the game. How could he have been so arrogant and stubborn as to not accept assistance?
> 
> The second was when he refused to visit Amy's family so that he could remain with his friends and participate in a _Star Wars_ marathon; that was terribly immature and disrespectful to Amy, in my mind. Was anyone else annoyed by his behavior in those episodes?



Uhm..that's who Sheldon is. Immature , disrespectful ? You're really going to use these adjectives for him ? Try indifferent.
Sheldon doesn't get that he is being disrespectful or immature -just like the time he didn't get that an achievement in neuroscience was something Amy was actually proud of. And even when the others let him know what was up he only pretended to care. 

He has shown time and again that for the most part he doesn't care ( or is incapable of ) about the feelings of the people around him.

To summarize - Sheldon is a robot with a few human like emotions that come out once or twice in a season . It is hilarious that you're trying to evaluate his behaviour as you would a normal person's.



> Second, why has Leonard supported Penny over Sheldon on several occasions, most notably when Sheldon and Penny were at war in _The Panty Pinata Polarization?_ Penny started the conflict in that episode, and even if she did so with what she perceived as the most minor of infractions, Sheldon was perfectly within his rights to banish her from his apartment. The fact that Sheldon was the one who had to apologize at the end, despite Penny being the one who initiated the conflict,was utterly unfair, in my mind, and Leonard's siding with Penny was most despicable and disloyal to his best friend. Then, there was also the time when Leonard was planning to bring Penny, and not Sheldon, to Switzerland to see the CERN supercollider, despite the fact that Penny could not fully appreciate the significance of the machine the way that Sheldon could. If I had been in Leonard's place in either of those situations, I definitely would have sided with Sheldon over Penny, as Sheldon is Leonard's best friend.
> 
> What does everyone else have to say in response to my questions?



It was Valentine's day - Leonard wanted to do take Penny on a romantic vacation to Switzerland. This is a classic friends v/s girlfriend dilemma and there really is no easy choice. On any other day I would say that Leonard should've picked Sheldon but since it was Valentine's day he did the right thing.

EDIT : Missed the panty pinata thing. Leonard wasn't really picking sides he was trying to end an unpleasant conflict that would make his life hell by using what resources he had on hand. Though I agree that it was Penny's fault to start with so it was kind of unfair.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Anarch and Josh, those explanations do make sense, even if I still am bothered by Sheldon's behavior.

Was anyone else bothered by how Raj so adamantly opposed Leonard and Priya being in a relationship? That is hardly the first time that I have seen such tension in a fictional story, and every time, I must wonder if the person who disapproves of the relationship secretly desires their relative for themselves; what other explanation can there be for why Raj was opposing Leonard's relationship with Priya so vehemently?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 28, 2012)

I just finished watching the new episode, and I am slightly disappointed by how this season has begun, thus far. The episode focused far more heavily on relationships and romance than on geek/nerd culture, which I great disliked. I did notice that the scene of the characters during the opening sequence now includes Amy and Bernadette, thus displaying their status as regular characters in the story.

I do sympathize with Raj being the only major character not currently involved in a relationship, but it still was rude of him to interrupt both Sheldon and Amy and Leonard and Penny during their private moments. I did like how Stuart shall apparently be having a more major role in this season, as hinted by his interactions with Raj, and the fact that his actor, Kevin Sussman, was listed among the main cast at the beginning of the episode. I would certainly like to his character developed further, but I hope that doing so does not detract from the regular characters.

I also hope that Howard can resolve his living situation with both his mother and Bernadette, as one of them shall inevitably be disappointed when he makes his decision. I personally am hoping that he chooses to move out of his mother's house to live with Bernadette, as he is a grown adult, and his mother needs to learn to not be so attached to him. Does anyone else share that hope?

Overall, this was not the best season premiere that this series has had, but I do hope that this season improves as time passes. I am not certain if it shall be up to the quality of seasons 2, 3, and 4 (the best seasons, in my mind), but perhaps it shall still be able to retain the traits that distinguish it from the other comedy series on television? I suppose that I shall need to wait and see.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Sep 28, 2012)

Meh, was not impressed with that episode at all. I miss the old episodes..


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, seriously, what the hell was that episode? I didn't even smile once, got distracted and watched my fan rotate, that's how boring it was :/
Did the writers get the "It's Monday dammit" syndrome?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry adee but I lol'd hard at the "outsource to an indian" line


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2012)

The show hasn't been funny for two seasons now.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2012)

Are they actually going with the Raj/Stuart gay angle 

Sadly the show will never go back to season 1-3 epicness. Mostly due to charactes progression. One of the reason we liked Howard i.e. was his neverending quest to hit on woman. 

We're getting romance level of sitcom now. Single guys together are over. Better get used to it


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 29, 2012)

How did they get them to float <jelaous>


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

Dropping this show till I read something good here


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 29, 2012)

Or you know, you can watch it because last night was hilarious and people have different perspectives.

Look, something good was said, go watch the damn show.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

I did watch the current episode , it sucked balls. I'm dropping it based on that and the last season which was pretty bad too.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 29, 2012)

I laught when sheldon said some corny line and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"is from the first spiderman movie"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Sorry adee but I lol'd hard at the "outsource to an indian" line



funniest line in like 30 episodes 

I miss Howard's racist jokes man


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

What is everyone talking about? That episode was hilarious and a great start to hopefully a great season.

Raj/Stuart omfg how did I not see this sooner 



hitokugutsu said:


> One of the reason we liked Howard i.e. was his neverending quest to hit on woman.
> 
> We're getting romance level of sitcom now. Single guys together are over. Better get used to it



You mean a group of single guys has to grow up and settle down and lead respectable lives as normal human adults?! What is the world coming to


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You mean a group of single guys has to grow up and settle down and lead respectable lives as normal human adults?! What is the world coming to



It's not a matter of "what's realistic/normal", it's a matter of "what's interesting/funny" and "what do the watchers actually want".


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I certainly don't want to see 10 seasons full of the same "Howard hits on a woman in a silly way and gets shot down". Storylines need to evolve.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2012)

Pain In The Ass said:


> How did they get them to float <jelaous>


Most likely, [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iizKYUNY3I[/YOUTUBE]

Or there's always the green room.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2012)

But all that's left of him now is the momma's boy jokes, and I'd trade those for failed attempts at women anytime.
Sheldon's core didn't evolve at all and he's still the main face / pillar of the series. There's no need to change something that works, just for the sake of changing, you know?


----------



## Anarch (Sep 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You mean a group of single guys has to grow up and settle down and lead respectable lives as normal human adults?! What is the world coming to



Yeah that is reality. You expect to watch that on reality tv not on a comedy.

If they could have kept up the standard of the comedy while evolving the storyline we would agree with you. That hasn't happened. 
The quality of the show has gone down significantly since Sheldon and Howard got into relationships which shows that that angle is not good enough for the audiences. 
I know you would disagree but you're obviously in the minority here. Most people don't find the show funny any more.


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

Most people don't find most shows as funny as they were in the beginning when everything was fresh and exciting. 

And yes I agree that pairing up what was supposed to be single guys doing nerdy things together has made the show less funny, but the solution isn't to not pair them up and keep doing the same thing over and over. The solution is to pair them up in a way that stays as true to the original character as possible and still keeps things funny and interesting, which I think has been done reasonably well.

The show will _never_ be as good as it was when it first came out, when it was something new and fresh and exciting and funny and relatable by nerds everywhere. Even if they kept the format of the single guy group it would have eventually gotten old and boring and stale. Plus the romantic tension between Penny and Leonard was established from the beginning so everyone _knew_ this show was going to be about romance as well. Them growing up and pairing up seems like the natural way to end a great show and to tell a great story about these characters.


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Have watched about 10 eps and its pretty good, enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You mean a group of single guys has to grow up and settle down and lead respectable lives as normal human adults?! What is the world coming to



Careful there, are you implying people who never get married aren't grown up and don't deserve respect? All 4 of the guys were scientific geniuses, I think they were plenty grown up (except for aspects of Sheldon and Howard) and respectable right from the start.


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Careful there, are you implying people who never get married aren't grown up and don't deserve respect?



I didn't imply that. You chose to read it that way.



> All 4 of the guys were scientific geniuses, I think they were plenty grown up (except for aspects of Sheldon and Howard) and respectable right from the start.



You and I have different definitions of "grown up" then


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't find the show as funny any more but it has little to do with the characters being in relationship and more to do with the more common sense of 'humour' the show has developed.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the biggest problem is that the new formula is significantly different from the first two seasons. The first two seasons were pretty much standalone episodes and stuff where you could just turn it on and get it without really knowing anything. Of course, some people may dislike that it doesn't advance the plot at all.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Sep 30, 2012)

It's not even that it isn't new. I watch shows that are into seasons 7 and 8 and aren't "fresh and new", but I still like them because they're still good. I just don't think BBT is as good anymore. It all revolves around relationship shit and Howard's mother issues now. 

Where's the type of episodes where they fought over things like the ring from LOTR? Where are the episodes where they went out and cosplayed at Halloween parties? Where's the episodes where Penny gets addicted to online games? Gone, that's where. It's all girl time and dates now with maybe a nerdy joke thrown in here and there.

It's just not the nerdy humor I came in loving.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Raj mentioned that he had three brothers and two sisters, but among those siblings, only Priya has appeared or even been mentioned by name, so is there any possibility that his other siblings may ever be mentioned or appear in the show?

And why has Sheldon's sister, Missy, appeared in only one episode, despite being mentioned many times both before and after that? If his mother has appeared in multiple episodes, surely, his sister can appear again, as well?


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You and I have different definitions of "grown up" then



Well, maybe you better define it more clearly. Yes, Sheldon has issues with certain social skills and Howard goes overboard with flirting and isn't living dependently yet, but other than that there was nothing really immature about them.

In fact, one BBT episode really annoyed me with how they defined "mature". Penny tells them they need to grow up and stop collecting geeky things. Leonard is about to sell his stuff, Penny takes what she said back, but then Leonard actually agrees with her and say he needs to grow up and get rid of this stuff. SIGH, no Leonard, being mature has to do with managing your finances properly, being a good moral person, treating your family and friends with love and respect, etc etc. Having geeky stuff has no impact on your maturity unless you buy so much of it you can't afford the necessities of life (and no indication has been made that Leonard has money problems).

"Critics who treat adult as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up." - CS Lewis


----------



## andrea (Oct 1, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Well, maybe you better define it more clearly. Yes, Sheldon has issues with certain social skills and Howard goes overboard with flirting and isn't living dependently yet, but other than that there was nothing really immature about them.



Leonard has the emotional maturity of a teenager, Raj can't speak to women unless he's drinking alcohol, Sheldon can't drive, oh and the small fact that not even after 5 seasons and a wedding Howard still can't tell his mother that he's moving out.

Their ability to function decently well in society does not instantly make them mature. There's a certain level of emotional maturity involved as well which obviously none of the main cast has attained yet but something they're shown to be working towards still.



> In fact, one BBT episode really annoyed me with how they defined "mature". Penny tells them they need to grow up and stop collecting geeky things. Leonard is about to sell his stuff, Penny takes what she said back, but then Leonard actually agrees with her and say he needs to grow up and get rid of this stuff. SIGH, no Leonard, being mature has to do with managing your finances properly, being a good moral person, treating your family and friends with love and respect, etc etc. Having geeky stuff has no impact on your maturity unless you buy so much of it you can't afford the necessities of life (and no indication has been made that Leonard has money problems).



Again you keep measuring things financially. Having geeky stuff impacts your maturity when you're involved with it to an extent that overshadows other, more important aspects of your life, like knowing how to talk to women or learning to drive or, in this case, Leonard's relationship with Penny.

Being in a relationship is not a requirement for maturity, though it can and has been shown to help in their case.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Again you keep measuring things financially. Having geeky stuff impacts your maturity when you're involved with it to an extent that overshadows other, more important aspects of your life, like knowing how to talk to women or learning to drive or, in this case, Leonard's relationship with Penny.



Raj has a condition, I don't think his hobbies have anything to do with it. Sheldon doesn't drive because he's HORRIBLE at it, they made that pretty clear in the episode where he tried to get a license.

Leonard wasn't even yet in a relationship with Penny during that episode, and geeky stuff made no negative impact on their relationship when it did begin. Sheldon even calls Penny out for being hypocritical in the episode. The problem is that Leonard doesn't give any good reason why he should still get rid of the stuff other than "hey, maybe Penny will like me more if I get rid of this stuff!" EVEN THOUGH SHE HAD ALREADY MADE IT CLEAR THAT WASN'T THE CASE. A really frustrating moment for the viewer.


----------



## andrea (Oct 1, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Raj has a condition, I don't think his hobbies have anything to do with it. Sheldon doesn't drive because he's HORRIBLE at it, they made that pretty clear in the episode where he tried to get a license.



Conditions get treated by specialists. Being terrible at driving I admit is just for comedic effect though in reality it's really no excuse as he can get better with time and willingness to learn.



> Leonard wasn't even yet in a relationship with Penny during that episode, and geeky stuff made no negative impact on their relationship when it did begin. Sheldon even calls Penny out for being hypocritical in the episode. The problem is that Leonard doesn't give any good reason why he should still get rid of the stuff other than "hey, maybe Penny will like me more if I get rid of this stuff!" EVEN THOUGH SHE HAD ALREADY MADE IT CLEAR THAT WASN'T THE CASE. A really frustrating moment for the viewer.



It's not about the freaking geeky stuff. It's about him showing he's ready to make a commitment and sacrifice some of the things he likes in order to be with her, even though she doesn't ask this of him in the end. That's emotional maturity.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 1, 2012)

Penny never really gave up anything for Leonard. If anything, Leonard is more mature than Penny in that sense. The thing you have to love about Sheldon is that he is who he is and doesn't want or care for anyone else's approval. If nothing else, you have to respect Sheldon for that.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> It's not about the freaking geeky stuff. It's about him showing he's ready to make a commitment and sacrifice some of the things he likes in order to be with her, even though she doesn't ask this of him in the end. That's emotional maturity.



No, that's conforming yourself to be more like her, they're not even in a relationship yet (you should NEVER do anything drastic merely to begin a relationship or early on in one, virtually every piece of advice on dating I've read supports this. For example, if you start spending little time with your friends and tons of time with a girlfriend you've only been with for a month or less, BAD MOVE.) and Leonard shouldn't have to immediately have to change himself to be with someone (especially if that person isn't expected to do the same, since nothing suggests Penny has to sacrifice anything), that's just a bad step in life. And of course it's completely illogical when the romantic desire doesn't even want you to do this!

Ironically, the show Community mentions both aspects of this:

(after Annie is caught trying to change Jeff into what she wants)
Annie: But Jeff, I only did it because I love you!
Jeff: Well when you love someone, Annie, you have to take them for who they are. People aren't play-things, Annie.

(AKA Penny should have already accepted Leonard the way he is if she was truly in love with him. Because, as anyone who has heard any of amount of romantic advice should show, entering a relationship with plans to change the other person ALMOST ALWAYS ENDS IN DISASTER)

And then a later episode has Annie moving in with Troy and Abed, and following Britta's advice she goes to great lengths to fit more in with their style of living. However, things start going too far and she realizes this is unfair, and she calls out Troy and Abed on this, saying it's unfair how much she has to change and yet they don't make any attempt to change to get along with her.

(AKA why is Leonard the one making all the sacrifices? What about Penny? True love shouldn't be a one-way street)

Edit: Edward Cullen (the poster above) gets it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a feeling I should start watching community


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I have a feeling I should start watching community



It's a pretty awesome show.


----------



## Wosu (Oct 1, 2012)

Big Bang Theory is actually one of the few noteworthy Sitcoms left.
Loved this show and my friend who normally hated it, actually started watching it after I watched it with him.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Leonard has the emotional maturity of a teenager, Raj can't speak to women unless he's drinking alcohol, Sheldon can't drive, oh and the small fact that not even after 5 seasons and a wedding Howard still can't tell his mother that he's moving out.
> 
> Their ability to function decently well in society does not instantly make them mature. There's a certain level of emotional maturity involved as well which obviously none of the main cast has attained yet but something they're shown to be working towards still.
> 
> ...


You know the poster you're responding to raised an interesting point that some how slipped my mind. I'll add it to the reasons why I dislike Penny. 

The group sans Wolowitz actually show a greater amount of maturity than Penny ( By far). They're able to balance their finances, they have respectable careers that they've been able to keep for several years, they have realistic goals in life etc. 

When you look at Penny, she has unrealistic goals, has no career, continues to fuck up, has as a skewed moral compass, can't balance her finances and is dependent on others to pay her way in life. For all intents and purposes she is like a 15 year old who feels as though they're an adult because they're earning minimum wage at Wendy's. Her telling Leonard to grow up is irony at its finest.
__
I also feel that making Raj's sister out to be a bitch was a big mistake, I don't really like shows that try to cheapen the value of a good education whilst promoting bums like Penny as something to be sought after.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, tbph, I don't really like how Penny was into Leonard post S2. I haven't seen it yet, but it was almost like a kid who didn't want to play with a toy when they could but once they couldn't, they didn't want to let it go. Beginning of S3, Penny wants Leonard now that he's back. It's been two years and she wants to do this now? Also, why did she hate on Priya cause she was dating Leonard? Why is Priya dating Leonard wrong? Should Leonard dislike you for dating someone else too, Penny?


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> No, that's conforming yourself to be more like her, they're not even in a relationship yet (you should NEVER do anything drastic merely to begin a relationship or early on in one, virtually every piece of advice on dating I've read supports this.



My memory is a bit fuzzy, which season is this episode from? Penny and Leonard have had various first stages of relationships over the seasons.

Penny and Leonard are different people with different hobbies, different backgrounds and different mentalities. At least one of them will have to change something about themselves if they want to make a relationship between them work. Thinking otherwise is very na?ve.

If Leonard doesn't want to change aspects of himself, then he should date someone who is interested in the same stuff as him. It's that simple. You can't just date your polar opposite and expect things to go smoothly because tru lub you guise.



> For example, if you start spending little time with your friends and tons of time with a girlfriend you've only been with for a month or less, BAD MOVE.)



You shouldn't spend time with the person you just entered in a relationship with? Who the fuck gave you that advice? If you just started dating someone you should naturally want to spend time with that person, else why the hell did you start dating in the first place?



> (AKA Penny should have already accepted Leonard the way he is if she was truly in love with him. Because, as anyone who has heard any of amount of romantic advice should show, entering a relationship with plans to change the other person ALMOST ALWAYS ENDS IN DISASTER)



Again I can't remember the exact plot of the episode or the exact stage of their relationship over the seasons. But I do recall that Penny fell for Leonard in the first place just the way he was, geekyness and all.

And your view on relationships is very na?ve. In life you will have very few relationships where you are 100% compatible with someone and neither of you have or want to compromise on anything. Most of the time you or the other person will have to sacrifice or change something in order to be together. Maybe you shouldn't take your relationship advice from sitcoms 



> and Leonard shouldn't have to immediately have to change himself to be with someone (especially if that person isn't expected to do the same, since nothing suggests Penny has to sacrifice anything), that's just a bad step in life. And of course it's completely illogical when the romantic desire doesn't even want you to do this!
> 
> (AKA why is Leonard the one making all the sacrifices? What about Penny? True love shouldn't be a one-way street)





Gunners said:


> When you look at Penny, she has unrealistic goals, has no career, continues to fuck up, has as a skewed moral compass, can't balance her finances and is dependent on others to pay her way in life. For all intents and purposes she is like a 15 year old who feels as though they're an adult because they're earning minimum wage at Wendy's. Her telling Leonard to grow up is irony at its finest.



This has nothing to do with the conversation we were having. No one said Penny is fully mature or correct in this situation or that she doesn't need to make sacrifices herself.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> My memory is a bit fuzzy, which season is this episode from? Penny and Leonard have had various first stages of relationships over the seasons.
> 
> Penny and Leonard are different people with different hobbies, different backgrounds and different mentalities. At least one of them will have to change something about themselves if they want to make a relationship between them work. Thinking otherwise is very na?ve.
> 
> ...



-Season 1, the one with the Time Machine prop. Leonard and Penny had not gone out yet

-if that's the case, then Leonard should find someone he's more compatible with. Just so we're clear, I don't really care for the Leonard/Penny relationship as they have very little in common. Yes, you'll never find someone exactly like you, but going too far the other extreme is bad too. Admittedly, Amy and Bernadette aren't exactly geeks themselves, but at least they're intelligent regarding science and such so that Sheldon and Howard have something in common with them

-so you're agreeing with me then

-where did I say you shouldn't spend ANY time with the girlfriend? No, what I'm saying is if you put a new girlfriend on a pedestal above your family and friends, THAT IS STUPID. Many new relationships often don't last, and if you sacrifice too much time that could have been spent with your family and friends then you are hurting yourself in the long run because those people will be with you far longer than most girlfriends (until you meet "the one", but you can't, and shouldn't try to, spot her that soon in a relationship)

-well, she expressed interest in him finally after he had been gone all summer in the Arctic. YMMV on what that says about her.

-well, apparently you have a very unfair view on relationships. One person making all the sacrifices and the other person doing jackshit is messed up. And once again, THEY WEREN'T EVEN IN A RELATIONSHIP YET. They should love each other for who they are at the beginning, and LATER in the relationship they can BOTH make sacrifices and compromises. Hell, Penny had yet to show any sign she had romantic feelings for Leonard, so Leonard was forcing himself to change (not for the better) for a 100% shot in the dark. Yes, working up to and then asking a girl out always involves a risk, but there's a difference between a risk and just being way overzealous for someone who has given no sign she's interested in you. Leonard's behavior in that moment was stupid, plain and simple. Maybe some people still hold random crushes in such high regard, but as far me? I'm not in high school anymore.


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2012)

Apparently you didn't read the last part of my post. No where did I say that Penny shouldn't start making sacrifices herself. And you're going wildly off-topic from what was our original discussion. We were talking about the guys growing up and now it's turned into Penny/Leonard debate and I don't even support the pairing. So I'm just gonna end this.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 4, 2012)

God when did this turn into a dating advice thread 

@DDJ : I liked the girl Leonard picked up in the comic book store , the one who drew comics, and ended up kind of cheating on Priya with. I would love to see her again in the show.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 5, 2012)

I can almost imagine what the creators of BBT thought when their show got extended till '14 back then in 2011 

_*CBS CEO*: Good news Lorre, ratings are good, we're extending your show's contract till 2013-2014 season

*Lorre*: It got renewed for 3 more seasons at once? 

*CBS CEO*: Yess, just keep the high quality stories rolling. The public loves the geeky guys who try to get the hot girl. Well. Good day  *puts phone down*

*Lorre*: ..... Well Penny and Leonard are already together..sort of..I cant possibly break them up again can I? But how can I possibly milk their relation ship....._




Anyway decent episode. Few chuckles and Sheldon character progression.


Also to join the Leonard/Penny topic:
They are basically the fantasy that every geeky guy had. Getting the hot girl. Except irl after you've banged her for half a year you pretty much find out you have zero interest in her on a intellectual/personal level
Its thats last part the show fails to bring to the table. And also the reason why Leonard/Penny won't really work. The only way it would work:
- Leonard dumbs himself down constantly and pretty much sacrifices everything  he represent
- Penny just accepts here role as trophy wife


----------



## Ankoma (Oct 5, 2012)

I really liked this week's episode if for no other but for Sheldon's last line when he was in Penny's bedroom. 

"Penny...please don't hurt my friend."


----------



## Garfield (Oct 5, 2012)

Lenny Penny is becoming like really really weird again. Is it just me or has Leonard's character been totally static and inconsequential for like a really long time? I've started to care least for his character.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol one of my main overall issues with sitcoms is the attempt to stunt character growth to make it easier for them to elaborate with the story which is thus played for comedic effect XD. Its why the last for so long XD but yeah Penny's compass is royally screwed.


----------



## andrea (Oct 5, 2012)

I never liked Leonard/Penny. They just don't work as a couple.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2012)

Raj x Stuart 4 lyfe !


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 5, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Raj x Stuart 4 lyfe !



Poor Stuart, he went to Art school.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 6, 2012)

In the end, Penny will end up with a good looking nerd. Leonard will end up with a good looking nerd.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 6, 2012)

Kuya said:


> In the end, Penny will end up with a good looking nerd. Leonard will end up with a good looking nerd.


I'm hoping for a Priya restart.
Dunno about Penny so much. I hope she just moves out and someplace else to avoid the "emotional awkwardness" and we never see her again.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 6, 2012)

adee said:


> I'm hoping for a Priya restart.
> Dunno about Penny so much. I hope she just moves out and someplace else to avoid the "emotional awkwardness" and we never see her again.



She has way too many fanboys. Besides a contract dispute, she'll be a cast member till the series finale episode.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 6, 2012)

I am very sorry to say this, but this week's episode was one of the few episodes of this series that I found to be utterly boring and unexciting. There was virtually no plot progression, at all, and every event that occurred within it seemed as if it had occurred before: Leonard and Penny are experiencing difficulty in their relationship; Howard and Bernadette are experiencing difficulty in _their_ relationship; Amy is expressing affection toward Sheldon, but he is not reciprocating; and Raj is still the odd man out of the group. It seems to that, at this rate, the only truly interesting aspect of this season shall be Stuart being given greater depth and development as a character, which certainly shall be welcome, but I really do hope that the writers do not completely abandon the traits of this series that made it so popular initially (i.e., the references to video games, comics, conventions, and other aspects of "geekdom").

As for Stuart, I sympathized with him in the most recent episode, for Sheldon's treatment of him was very harsh, implying that he is merely a replacement for Howard until Howard returns. Will Sheldon ever learn to be nicer to other people?


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2012)

Sheldon should give Leonard the heads up so that he can end things on his terms, it is embarrassing to watch. It's reached the point where I think the series would be a lot better if Penny and Leonard were written out of the series. 

Leonard is pathetic and Penny is odious. They also drag down the characters they are with, Penny is incredibly stupid so Amy and Bernadette are constantly hindered. Leonard is pretentious which hinders the lads.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 6, 2012)

Gunners is right

I enjoy bernadette and howard or amy and sheldon way more than pennyx leonard , their relationships seem much more organic as opposed to leonard and penny being shoved down our throats

If you look at the 4 main chars and compare them from the start of the series they've all changed in some ways

howard now has a wife and isn't so much of a creeper anymore
sheldon actually seems like he cares more openly for some people now
raj is getting a bit desperate but I do kind of feel for him

penny and leonard are still pretty much the same


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2012)

Even Friends, which in idea stage had much less potential than TBBT and less room for experimentation had better evolution of characters and actually showed us their many sides. Hell, Ross Rachel was immensely more interesting than Lenny Penny and I don't even like that pairing.
Just sayin', TBBT has become quite mundane. The last time I went "WHOA!" was when Raj slept with Penny...


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2012)

adee said:


> Even Friends, which in idea stage had much less potential than TBBT



Please explain how.

No offence but "*Even* FRIENDS" , in a sentence containing BBT?
No.Just NO. 

BBT was a great show once but even then it wasn't comparable to the epicness that was FRIENDS. It was and remains the best comedy on television ever. Even FRIENDS reruns are a 100 times better than current BBT/HIMYM episodes.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Please explain how.
> 
> No offence but "*Even* FRIENDS" , in a sentence containing BBT?
> No.Just NO.
> ...


Friends is my all time favourite sitcom and by far better than BBT but I see what he means. 

Without knowing any of the characters or whatnot, so let's say these shows were never made, a sitcom about dysfunctional genius nerds living next to an inspiring good looking actress sounds better then 5 friends living in new york who hang out at a coffee shop.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2012)

> Friends
> best comedy on television ever


I understand yo' passion and I'mma let you finish but...
broaden your horizons 

I really really hope you don't stick to watching Star World or Zee Cafe or AXN shows (considering you live here in India)?

Hell, I love Chandler's character muuuuuuch more than any other on the show, but I'll say that Perry's role as Krestva in The Good Wife is leaps and bounds better than anything he did on Friends. Or even Go On, his new show. Do you see it? It's crisper/


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> a sitcom about dysfunctional genius nerds living next to an inspiring good looking actress sounds better then 5 friends living in new york who hang out at a coffee shop.



Now in 2012 it does but FRIENDS came out in 1994. It had a lot of potential then because these default sitcom formulas weren't as played out.
IMO 6 friends in 1994 had more potential than 4 nerds and a cheer leader in 2007.



adee said:


> I understand yo' passion and I'mma let you finish but...
> broaden your horizons
> 
> I really really hope you don't stick to watching Star World or Zee Cafe or AXN shows (considering you live here in India)?
> ...



I watch plenty of US TV shows and of course I watch them online not on Indian English language channels which are never current.
Hell I'm wearing a SOA set , and until very recently none of the Indian channels carried SOA. 

FRIENDS still remains the best comedy on TV. 

And I don't see anything in your post explaining how BBT had more potential initially.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2012)

Friends as a show had more potential from the first series because the characters were more well rounded/had more depth to them as a result they could develop without drastically changing the characters individuals got attached to. Easiest example would be Monica, she has multiple core traits ( OCD, insecure, competitive, caring, ambitious) traits that didn't stand in the way of her getting married, finding a career and having an adoption after failing to have a child. 

In the Big Bang Theory the creators focus on specific elements eg. Raj not being able to speak to women and Howard constantly flirting with women. If the characters are to develop in a realistic manner they'd have to abandon the initial traits fans got attached to which is the route the show is going now. 

Focusing on specific elements as opposed to making the characters more realistic and rounded stunted the series growth so far as making change more difficult. 



			
				Dr. D said:
			
		

> Gunners is right
> 
> I enjoy bernadette and howard or amy and sheldon way more than pennyx leonard , their relationships seem much more organic as opposed to leonard and penny being shoved down our throats
> 
> ...


The funny thing with Raj is out of all of the Men in the group he should have the least trouble pulling women. He's rich ( or at least his parents are rich), he's not bad looking and when he's under the influence of alcohol smooth at talking. I liked it when he made the difference between him and Penny apparent and was displeased when he backtracked.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The funny thing with Raj is out of all of the Men in the group he should have the least trouble pulling women. He's rich ( or at least his parents are rich), he's not bad looking and when he's under the influence of alcohol smooth at talking.



I have always wondered why Raj doesn't drink more when he hangs out with people.He could carry a hip flask and take a swig whenever he met an attractive woman.  He'd ruin his liver faster but at least he wouldn't die alone.


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 7, 2012)

Since when did TBBT had any plot? And I found that this week episode more humorous than recent episodes. Especially the part of Sheldon making fun of Stuart when he was "replacing" Holowitz. Sheldon calling Amy telling her that he ratted her out on the "Secret". The movie scenes. 

Yes, Penny and Leonard scenes are weird and lame. But I feel that's because of the actors.  I remember liking Kaley in that abc show. Maybe because she was in her natural element? I her role here as Penny. I'm not sure who to blame... the creators or the actress.

But Leonard. He's just bleh.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Now in 2012 it does but FRIENDS came out in 1994. It had a lot of potential then because these default sitcom formulas weren't as played out.
> IMO 6 friends in 1994 had more potential than 4 nerds and a cheer leader in 2007.
> 
> I watch plenty of US TV shows and of course I watch them online not on Indian English language channels which are never current.
> ...



Friends really had a much more generic theme and setting and humor. You could find many of the same settings in many other 80s and 90s sitcoms as well, just done in a little different way now. TBBT was supposed to be actual core nerd culture. NSF had hoped some actual science would get mentioned in TBBT (not maybe as much as Numb3rs but still). It had, like sitcoms such as The IT crowd or Freaks and Geeks, more normal looking cast (unlike Friends who as per 90s looked pretty damn dashing). Instead we're just getting really mainstream comics, false "intellectualism" from Sheldon, an actual scientist irl, getting a really asymptotically dying role of Amy, one of the worst on screen relationships, and so on. 

Oh and as for Best Comedy, I haven't seen too many shows but even so you really can't say Friends is better than Community, HIMYM, Psych (well you did call it the best comedy on TV, not best comic sitcom), Yes Minister, Yes Prime Minister, The Daily Show/Colbert Report, Seinfeld, Frasier, That 70s Show, 3rd Rock from the Sun, Parks and Recreation, 30 Rock, Arrested Development, Modern Family and so on. I actually enjoyed even stuff like Hogan family, Small Wonder, Genie, Bewitched, Full House, etc about equivalently (notice I'm not saying these are equal) as much as Friends.

Have you watched Hum Paanch and Zabaan Sambhal Ke? In my mind, as good as Friends


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2012)

adee said:


> Friends really had a much more generic theme and setting and humor. You could find many of the same settings in many other 80s and 90s sitcoms as well, just done in a little different way now. TBBT was supposed to be actual core nerd culture. NSF had hoped some actual science would get mentioned in TBBT (not maybe as much as Numb3rs but still). It had, like sitcoms such as The IT crowd or Freaks and Geeks, more normal looking cast (unlike Friends who as per 90s looked pretty damn dashing). Instead we're just getting really mainstream comics, false "intellectualism" from Sheldon, an actual scientist irl, getting a really asymptotically dying role of Amy, one of the worst on screen relationships, and so on.



Seems to me you're talking about your own expectations from the show , which it apparently didn't live up to. But if you look at the pilot episodes of FRIENDS and BBT , the former clearly has a lot more promise because the characters were very unique , and there was a lot of potential for development. BBT had a nice pilot but the only thing spectacular about it was Sheldon's character and most people will tell you that was what made them watch the next episode and so on. I really don't know too many pre '94 shows that were similar to FRIENDS. It's generic now but I don't think it was then.

Also if we're generalizing FRIENDS as a sitcom involving 6 friends without going into the amazing personalities of each of those 6 characters then let's call BBT a show about 4 friends and a new neighbour. Now tell me how that has more potential.



> Oh and as for Best Comedy, I haven't seen too many shows but even so you really can't say Friends is better than Community, HIMYM, Psych (well you did call it the best comedy on TV, not best comic sitcom), Yes Minister, Yes Prime Minister, The Daily Show/Colbert Report, Seinfeld, Frasier, That 70s Show, 3rd Rock from the Sun, Parks and Recreation, 30 Rock, Arrested Development, Modern Family and so on. I actually enjoyed even stuff like Hogan family, Small Wonder, Genie, Bewitched, Full House, etc about equivalently (notice I'm not saying these are equal) as much as Friends.
> 
> Have you watched Hum Paanch and Zabaan Sambhal Ke? In my mind, as good as Friends



I've watched most of the shows you mentioned and enjoyed them all but I'd still rate FRIENDS above them. The main difference between say that 70s show or HIMYM and FRIENDS is that FRIENDS keeps its quality throughout all its 10 seasons - which in itself is a huge feat. While I loved That 70s show it lost some of its flavour in later seasons , and do you watch HIMYM these days ? It's terrible. 
And as good as Modern Family/Community are I'm not as invested in the characters as I was in the FRIENDS' gang. Also let's see them keep up the quality till the end. I'm already expecting a lot of changes in Community this season. 

I watched Hum Panch when I was a kid , can't really compare because I don't remember much but I remember enjoying it a lot. I liked Dekh bhai dekh better though.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2012)

The quality of Friend's diminished in the final series.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2012)

^ No it didn't. 

I missed Seinfeld from Adee's post. Though I didn't watch it from start to end Seinfeld was pretty damn epic. Maybe better than FRIENDS. I didn't watch it to completion so I wouldn't know.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 7, 2012)

Had to really. They had to set up the characters to end on the series on a high note, with more serious story-lines and not have the general ridiculousness of the characters in previous seasons. There's still some gems in season 10 though.

@Adee In all that list the only one that is better then Friends is probably Arrested Development.


----------



## Ender (Oct 9, 2012)

i want leonard to break up with her this time  maybe that'll teach her a lesson  and leonard too


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

I have wondered something for some time, now: Sheldon has no interest in romance, sexuality, or any other form of personal relationship, as they detract from time and effort that he could spend on "unraveling the mysteries of the universe," as he phrases it, but how does he reconcile that belief with his fondness for comic books, science fiction television series, and video games? Do those not also detract from time that he could spend on scientific pursuits?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have wondered something for some time, now: Sheldon has no interest in romance, sexuality, or any other form of personal relationship, as they detract from time and effort that he could spend on "unraveling the mysteries of the universe," as he phrases it, but how does he reconcile that belief with his fondness for comic books, science fiction television series, and video games? Do those not also detract from time that he could spend on scientific pursuits?



He is a hypocrite.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2012)

... Do you people not watch the show? Did you watch the Romona episode?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do those not also detract from time that he could spend on scientific pursuits?





St NightRazr said:


> ... Do you people not watch the show? Did you watch the Romona episode?



This.

That was pretty hilarious really, Sheldon not being able to enjoy video game night. There was another rather funny scene with Penny ( don't remember which episode ) where Sheldon gives Penny a rather long winded speech about why he is too busy with Earth shattering stuff to help her , and she's like " you sit around playing video games "


----------



## Jimin (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, all work and no play makes Sheldon a dull boy.


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

Comics and video games _are_ important pursuits


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2012)

Plus comics are the look into your modern day society. Cause thats where they all get their inspiration from.

Besides, Sheldon LOOOOOVES his serotonin. And the Gossip episode was insightful as well. Pay attention people KORRA!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 9, 2012)

am I the only one no bothered by the change towards the more relationship type stuff?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ... Do you people not watch the show? Did you watch the Romona episode?



Yes, and I found Sheldon's reaction to Ramona forbidding him to engage in fun activities to be rather odd; if he considers relationships to be a waste of time, why not his regular recreational pursuits, as well?


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

Because he just doesn't feel the need to be in a relationship, and prefers to spend his time with things he actually likes doing. Why is that so hard to believe?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

Was Romona this girl?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

Because the things he finds fun can offer him a new perspective on a myriad of things and better improve his thinking. The hell is a relationship going to do for him?


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

Sex         .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

... Lol so you want him to have half heated coitus? Its a waste. If he doesnt feel the fire then its pointless, emotion makes it 100 times better.



I mean do you even know why he likes trains? I think thats a pretty focal point to his psyche.

I feel bad for Raj though, it would be nice if he ate more ice cream. After all once he gets it in his head Ice cream is better then sex it wont be too hard for him to pick up a lady


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

"Half heated coitus"? I'm not sure what that is but yes, I'd like him to have it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

So you want him to waste his time shooting his brain out his penis not even finding the full enjoyment over the situation? 

I mean its clearly worked for Leonard riiiggghhhttt?
He's a worse scientist now anyway.


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how you're qualified to say what Sheldon would and wouldn't enjoy when doing something he's never done before. I'm not sure how you're qualified to say whether Leonard is a better or worse scientist either. You seem to think that just by having sex you're automatically worse off at everything you do in life than before.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

Leonard's behavior hasn't really improved. I can also make an educated guess on what Sheldon would enjoy based on his projected personality.

Your simply saying this and that without any regard to the characters core are. Its shallow and presumptuous behavior.

The sex is irrelevant really. Besides acting on passing waves of emotion on a meaningless basis doesn't fit Sheldon's character at all so to me everything you're saying is bullshit.

You need some regard for the progression of events anyhow.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> You seem to think that just by having sex you're automatically worse off at everything you do in life than before.



Seinfeld already established that men get smarter if they don't have sex and women get dumber if they don't have sex.

Jerry: "To a woman, sex is like the garbage man. You just take for granted the fact that any time you put some trash out on the street, a guy in a jumpsuit's gonna come along and pick it up. But now, it's like a garbage strike. The bags are piling up in your head. The sidewalk is blocked. Nothing's getting through. You're stupid."
Elaine: "I don't get it."
Jerry: "Exactly!"

(BTW, this is obviously humor and not meant to be taken seriously before anyone accuses me and/or Seinfeld of being sexist)


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Leonard's behavior hasn't really improved. I can also make an educated guess on what Sheldon would enjoy based on his projected personality.
> 
> Your simply saying this and that without any regard to the characters core are. Its shallow and presumptuous behavior.
> 
> ...



You judge Leonard's scientific proficiency by his romantic behavior? Wow.

Also I don't really understand what you're getting at here. That having sex wouldn't suit Sheldon's character? That he wouldn't enjoy it?  Well maybe you're right, but nevertheless I still want to see it, because it will certainly make for a really funny moment, which is all I want from this TV show really.

Also, stop being such a prude. Sex is awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

No I judged his scientific ability  by the fact that he  has clearly not been using his brain to think things through lately.

Last episode was a perfect example even though its was being played for comedic effect

There you go being presumptuous again, Im not being a prude, Im the farthest thing from a prude you will find. I simply put things AS THEY ARE.

What Im getting at is what you want isnt going to happen till the events progress in that manner. Meaning Amy needs to start playing poker with Sheldon


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> No I judged his scientific ability  by the fact that he  has clearly not been using his brain to think things through lately.
> 
> Last episode was a perfect example even though its was being played for comedic effect
> 
> ...





Yeah, I still don't get what you mean. I just want Sheldon to have sex.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Yeah, I still don't get what you mean. I just want Sheldon to have sex.



I'd much rather he not, especially since he's most likely an asexual based on everything I've seen in the show.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

You mean he has a giant tumor under his hip?


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

He can proclaim himself to be as asexual as he wants, he will still have sex eventually on the show. In fact, I'm betting it'll happen this very season. Let's face it, his character needs to go somewhere. As much as I enjoy his artfully dodging every opportunity at intimacy, it gets old eventually. We all know this is where the show is headed.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 10, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> No I judged his scientific ability  by the fact that he  has clearly not been using his brain to think things through lately.
> 
> Last episode was a perfect example even though its was being played for comedic effect
> 
> ...


Sheldon really has no real scientific credentials anyways if you ask me, realistically speaking.

As far as the show goes though, him sleeping with someone wouldn't really make any difference. At least I hope not. I don't think my emotional quotient changed a bit after my ...um... thing, and I'm much less of an "asexual" person than Shelly.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone here seen the original, unaired pilot episode of this series? I have, and it is very interesting to watch after having seen so many episodes of the regular series. Many elements of that episode were used, to the point that if a person watched the unaired pilot and the aired pilot consecutively, they would seem to be very similar to each other, with only a few minor, yet significant, differences. Most notably, Howard and Raj had not yet been conceived as characters in the unaired pilot, and there were two characters who were discarded, but replaced; the first was Katie, who was apparently the first female lead character, a precursor to Penny, but she was much more scathing and rude to Sheldon and Leonard when she first met them, and the second was Gilda, who was likely an earlier version of Leslie Winkle, except that she was friendly toward Sheldon and had clear romantic interest in Leonard, thus considering Katie a potential rival.

Has anyone else seen that episode? What if the story writers had continued with that version of the story, rather than the current version that we know today? How different might the series have been, then?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 11, 2012)

Tbph, I don't think the unaired pilot becoming a series would work. Sheldon being so erratic is part of the reason for the show's ratings.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2012)

90% of this series' popularity is due to Sheldon's character , which is why fans are taking his relationship with Amy badly. I actually think Amy's actor is pretty good and I still enjoy her interactions with Penny , even though they've become repetitive of late.

Maybe they'll actually make Penny and Amy happen . Then Leonard can move on to someone more suited to him and Sheldon can go back to being the robot we all adore.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, Sheldon is definitely my favorite character in this series, but it is not good for him to be one-dimensional as a character. It is true that his obsessive-compulsive disorder is a major part of his character, and also one of the major reasons for the popularity of this series, but it should not be his only aspect. Every other major character in this series has multiple aspects of their personality, and so should Sheldon, as well, in my mind. His relationship with Amy is a way for the writers, and Jim Parsons, the actor who plays Sheldon, to explore aspects of his character beyond his strict adherence to routine, thus prevented him from being "Flanderized" (see the _TV Tropes_ website for details of the "Flanderization" trope).


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Yeah, I still don't get what you mean. I just want Sheldon to have sex.



Not everyone has to be interested in sex. Get over it.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow that wasn't even a quarter moon  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

idk why but im disliking howard's character more and more. like seriously. man up. it was funny at first but now it's just annoying. the dude got married. grow up a little.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Tonight's episode was better than the previous two episodes, in my mind, as it actually focused on scientific/nerdy subjects, rather than only relationships. I do hope that Sheldon does have award-winning work someone in his writings and research.
> 
> I see that Amy is regarding Alex, Sheldon's new assistant, as a possible rival to her for Sheldon's attention, and her "marking her territory" was certainly humorous to see. I do wonder how this plot line shall progress?
> 
> ...



he was still carrying a beer bottle during those scenes



-Ender- said:


> idk why but im disliking howard's character more and more. like seriously. man up. it was funny at first but now it's just annoying. the dude got married. grow up a little.



howard used to be the funniest guy in the show man


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

just finished the ep. i'm liking this development. i'm hoping penny does something stupid or something so that leonard breaks up with her and goes out with the assistant  or someone else  obviously him being with priya didn't teach her anything


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

Really liked this episode. The killer was Raj's stare at Leonard


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

yea that was hilarious


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> idk why but im disliking howard's character more and more. like seriously. man up. it was funny at first but now it's just annoying. the dude got married. grow up a little.


His behavior is pretty normal. Change is what creates stress in life, he's away from his wife, his friends, normal life..... Earth, fresh air, trees and gravity. I suppose the ''build me a rocket and get me'' is exaggerated but his condition cracking him is not.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm not just talking about that. just the past few eps. he can't stand up to his mom, or his own wife, or his coworkers.  yea i get the change can be stressful but he signed up for this job, he knew what it would entail


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Loved this episode. I don't know but the best episode in a long time seems to be the one without a single scene with Amy and Sheldon both in it  Must be a coincidence.

Good to see Sheldon back to his old self and Howard's gravity turn on was hilarious. 

I wonder if they'll keep Alex around for long.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 13, 2012)

Yess great episode since a long time. 8/10

Really enjoyed the new female character and their interactions. Raj was funny again.
Only complaint was indeed Howard, who since his space debut, has become the weakest character, the less funny of them all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> he was still carrying a beer bottle during those scenes



That is very unfortunate; I still say that Raj overcoming his selective mutism would be a major development for him as a character; does anyone else here share that belief?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2012)

Of all the characters, Raj seems to still be the same old guy. Everyone one else has developed a bit, but he seems to be the most static of all the characters. The writers should have him do something... unique for a while.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2012)

Its all mental anyhow, given how he was drinking non alchoholic beer XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2012)

okay-ish episode.. but howard bummed me out  



Edward Cullen said:


> Of all the characters, Raj seems to still be the same old guy. Everyone one else has developed a bit, but he seems to be the most static of all the characters. The writers should have him do something... unique for a while.



shoulda hooked him with penny for a while..


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> shoulda hooked him with penny for a while..



I agree.

I'm bummed they didn't bring back Sheldon's assistant.

Otherwise nice episode , BBT's getting back on track again. Only scene I didn't like was when the girls started molesting Sheldon


----------



## Garfield (Oct 19, 2012)

Poor Howie

with chibis


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh wow, poor Howard indeed.


----------



## Syko (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm mad

The Big Bang Theory is on T.V but they keep playing same episodes for 2 weeks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2012)

Ugh last episode wasnt good at all ._. Is it me or was sheldon OOC this week he seemed as stupid as leonard ._. ( Especially with the thing about anitoxidants >_< he might not be a biologist or a chemist but he should at least know how those things operate in the body ... major turn off facepalm moment there)

Two and a half men was funnier  I say woefully.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2012)

Last night's episode was better than the first two of this season, but still not up to the standard of those of earlier seasons.

The cameo appearance by Howie Mandell was certainly enjoyable, but why did neither he nor his chauffeur believe that Howard was an astronaut? What was so implausible about that tale?

As for Howard himself, I felt very sorry for him that his return to Earth was so poorly-received, by his wife, his mother, and his friends. At least the waitress at the restaurant acknowledged him, for which I was very thankful. I do hope that Howard can re-integrate into his group of friends, again.

Apart from the focus on Howard and his struggle to return to his normal life, the rest of the episode was actually rather boring; the contest between "the guys and the girls," Amy and Penny versus Leonard and Sheldon, was rather annoying, because Amy and Penny won every game, even the one with math. I, also found Sheldon's comment about anti-oxidants to be rather out-of-character for him, as he should surely know that anti-oxidants are beneficial for a person's health and do not deprive them of oxygen? Why did Amy and Penny kiss Sheldon after Penny had pinned him to the ground? Were they deliberately playing upon his phobia of being touched by other people?

I wonder if Mrs. Wolowitz's affair with Dr. Schneider shall be mentioned again? That was certainly a most interesting plot twist; I suppose that Mrs. Wolowitz was lonely without Howard around? 

I do hope that Alex Jensen, Sheldon's new assistant, becomes a recurring character during this season, as I believe that she has much greater potential as a character.

Overall, this season still has not astounded me, as have the earlier seasons, but I imagine that that is inevitable with most series, that it decreases in quality as time passes (although some series seem to have been able to avoid that fate, most notably _Avatar: the Last Airbender),_ although this season may still yet return to the series' earlier awesomeness now that the entire main cast is together, again. I shall need to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## Syko (Oct 19, 2012)

Sheldon agrees



Sheldon lies to make you think he agrees


----------



## ovanz (Oct 23, 2012)

Sheldon was been similing too much in the past season, didn't like that, it was better when he was more of a robotic character.

I for once like the fact that Raj seemed the only one that haven't changed, watch the first season; the timidness of Leonard towards penny? gone, he just whistle and they have sex. Sheldon having a girlfriend? and i like Amy character, but sheldon shound't have any relationship, howard married? They all broke the status quo with their characters, minus Raj.

The problem with Howard, is that he didn't interacted much with the others characters, only berdannette.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2012)

Enjoyable episode, it seems as though the series is starting to find its old charm.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 26, 2012)

Great episode, plenty of laughs.



ovanz said:


> Sheldon was been similing too much in the past season, didn't like that, it was better when he was more of a robotic character.
> 
> I for once like the fact that Raj seemed the only one that haven't changed, watch the first season; the timidness of Leonard towards penny? gone, he just whistle and they have sex. Sheldon having a girlfriend? and i like Amy character, but sheldon shound't have any relationship, howard married? They all broke the status quo with their characters, minus Raj.
> 
> The problem with Howard, is that he didn't interacted much with the others characters, only berdannette.



It's called character development. You can't maintain status quo forever; the jokes would get stale _really_ quick.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 27, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> It's called character development. You can't maintain status quo forever; the jokes would get stale _really_ quick.



Not necessarily. Seinfeld was hilarious for all 9 seasons and The Simpsons was hilarious for its first 10 seasons without changing the status quo much. It all depends on the creativity of the writers and actors involved.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2012)

Howard was really annoying in that episode, although I do think its weird that his friends didnt make a big deal out of his coming back from outer space considering they mentioned how jealous they were when he was up in space.

Not sure whats going on with Raj's character but it feels like they are testing us to see how we react to the "friendship" with him and Stuart before they take it further or something.

Really liked Penny and Leonard in this episode, it wasnt the whole do I love him or not bullshit but rather something Penny should've done years ago but some people are just slower than others I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2012)

sheldon had the best jokes last episode


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 28, 2012)

This week's episode was definitely the best episode of the season, thus far, in my mind, mostly because the entire regular cast is together again, and that it focused less on relationships and more on the material that made the series popular originally. The episode did focus on each romantic couple, but I was glad that it did not spend a great amount of time and effort in doing so, allowing some room for focus on other content, such as the Halloween party and Howard's elation over his trip into outer space. On that subject, I can understand both Howard's sense of great accomplishment and the annoyance of the others, and that was definitely an excellent issue to address in the plot of this episode.

I also was very glad to see Penny visit Leonard  at the university, but why has she done that so very infrequently (almost never) before now? And the fact that she is the only member of the main cast who has no scientific background or inclination is now more apparent and awkward than ever, especially with two female main characters who are scientists; in the early episodes, Penny's differences from the four men helped to generate comedic situations and encourage them to improve their social skills, but she is now very much the odd person out of the main cast at the present time, so I do hope that the writers can address that situation, and do so in a manner that does not drastically alter Penny's character or upset the current _status quo._

During the party, I was rather surprised by Stuart's apparent timidness around the women, as he has never demonstrated such traits before; unlike Raj, he does not need to consume alcohol to help himself feel bold. As for the party itself, I greatly enjoyed all of the costumes that the characters wore, and Raj's choice of Halloween-themed food items for it; that was definitely a step toward returning to the traits of the earlier seasons that helped this show to become as popular as it is. If the story writers continue to write as they did in this episode, I do expect that the series shall regain its former glory.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 28, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Not necessarily. Seinfeld was hilarious for all 9 seasons and The Simpsons was hilarious for its first 10 seasons without changing the status quo much. It all depends on the creativity of the writers and actors involved.



Honestly, Seinfeld is from a different time period.

While I'm sure there are plenty of people who love status quo being maintained in their favorite shows, I believe tv viewers as a whole prefer shows featuring "evolving" characters that experience character development and realistic changes in their lives.

Much like how movies have moved towards plots that are grounded in reality, tv shows has as well. Sci-Fi shows must give plausible explanations for strange phenomenon, fantasy shows much have established rules within their world, police/law shows can't always involve the suspect being caught or successfully put in jail, action/suspense shows must have at least one main character die (especially when guns are involved), etc...

The point is, not maintaining status quo is more or less the norm of most tv shows these days. The writers could've easily written the show to maintain status quo, but by not doing so they give viewers the ability to become emotionally invested in the characters by watching them grow.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 2, 2012)

I enjoyed tonight's episode, but not as much as I did last week's episode. Sheldon's brief friendship with Stephen Hawking was interesting, but not as humorous as his previous encounter with the scientist, nor as entertaining as his "rivalry" with Wil Wheaton. Again, Leonard and Penny experienced difficulty ion their relationship, leaving those as the only two major plot points in the episode. I did find it to be humorous that Penny had Amy and Bernadette write a third essay for her, after Leonard revised her initial essay, and also that Amy and Bernadette intentionally wrote the paper so that it would get a grade no higher than a "B," to make it seem more authentic. While that was actually rude to Penny, I still found it to be humorous.

I noticed that Howard and Bernadette were never shown to be interacting at all in the episode; they are married, yet I do not even recall them being in the same scene together. Also, I did not like how Howard criticized Raj's American accent, as Raj's accent was far superior to Howard's Indian accent, even if Raj liked it; Raj was making a very sincere attempt to speak with an American accent, but Howard was simply being lazy and offensive, in my mind. Sheldon's comment about "cutting [Amy] loose" bothered me, as she is my favorite character apart from Sheldon himself, and I greatly hope that their relationship shall continue to develop as the series progresses.

I worry that the writers of this series are running out of ideas for this season, as this season thus far simply has not yet displayed the level of humor from the first three or four seasons. I have said that more than once before in this thread, but I still am hoping that the series does not "jump the shark" in this season, as that would be a great tragedy, indeed, in my mind. Nevertheless, I shall continue to watch this series, as it is perhaps my favorite comedy series currently on television, at the present time.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I enjoyed tonight's episode, but not as much as I did last week's episode. Sheldon's brief friendship with Stephen Hawking was interesting, but not as humorous as his previous encounter with the scientist, nor as entertaining as his "rivalry" with Wil Wheaton. Again, Leonard and Penny experienced difficulty ion their relationship, leaving those as the only two major plot points in the episode. I did find it to be humorous that Penny had Amy and Bernadette write a third essay for her, after Leonard revised her initial essay, and also that Amy and Bernadette intentionally wrote the paper so that it would get a grade no higher than a "B," to make it seem more authentic. While that was actually rude to Penny, I still found it to be humorous.
> 
> I noticed that Howard and Bernadette were never shown to be interacting at all in the episode; they are married, yet I do not even recall them being in the same scene together. Also, I did not like how Howard criticized Raj's American accent, as Raj's accent was far superior to Howard's Indian accent, even if Raj liked it; Raj was making a very sincere attempt to speak with an American accent, but Howard was simply being lazy and offensive, in my mind. Sheldon's comment about "cutting [Amy] loose" bothered me, as she is my favorite character apart from Sheldon himself, and I greatly hope that their relationship shall continue to develop as the series progresses.
> 
> I worry that the writers of this series are running out of ideas for this season, as this season thus far simply has not yet displayed the level of humor from the first three or four seasons. I have said that more than once before in this thread, but I still am hoping that the series does not "jump the shark" in this season, as that would be a great tragedy, indeed, in my mind. Nevertheless, I shall continue to watch this series, as it is perhaps my favorite comedy series currently on television, at the present time.



[YOUTUBE]miLBEMYAaH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2012)

only thing i liked in this episode was the ending


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 2, 2012)

Raj's American accent=awesome

Howard's indian accent=bad


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 9, 2012)

I definitely enjoyed this week's episode more than last week's episode. It was good to see that Sheldon's _"Fun With Flags"_ web-series was revisited, and I also enjoyed seeing Wil Wheaton again, but I was rather displeased by how Amy continuously criticized, him, especially when he is a professional actor.

Of course, Amy's behavior toward Wheaton did not at all excuse Sheldon's behavior toward her. I thought that Sheldon had achieved better understanding of relationships at this point in the story, but, apparently, that is not the case. I was angered by his callous attitude toward Amy, and by how his attempts to reconcile with her only made the situation worse. Sheldon becoming intoxicated and then confronting Wheaton was definitely entertaining, but I do sincerely hope that their rivalry has not been re-ignited. I certainly was glad to see Levar Burton appear at the end of the episode, and this is now the second time that he has appeared, but I noticed that each time that he appeared, he appeared in only he final minutes of each episode. Why is that?

As for the other major plot point of the episode, I certainly could understand Howard's emotions about finally moving out of the house in which he has lived for his entire life, as I felt sad when my family moved out of our first house many years ago, and I am certain that I shall have similar emotions when I move out of my current house, but I do hope that his move away is permanent this time, and not temporary, as happened in season four. That shall certainly be a major change in the _status quo_ of this series, and I am very interested to see how it affects the story as the series progresses.

It seems that Sheldon's relationship with Amy has become a central plot point of this season, as has Leonard's relationship with Amy over the course of the entire series and Howard and Bernadette's relationship since she was introduced. I wonder in what direction the story writers shall take this plotline? Will Sheldon finally admit that he has strong feelings for Amy? I would be very interested to see that happen.

It now has been many episodes since Raj last had any character development, so I do hope that he has a central role in an episode soon, so that he does not become the only character to not have experienced any major development in this season. Does anyone else hope for that?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 9, 2012)

TBBT has reduced to The Sheldon Show

in my head.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2012)

adee said:


> TBBT has reduced to The Sheldon Show
> 
> in my head.


Why? A significant part of this season has been dedicated to Howard's marriage with Bernadette and Penny's relationship with Leonard. Focus has also been placed on Raj being a 3rd wheel to all the main characters.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 10, 2012)

I found Amy rather annoying this episode


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 10, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I found Amy rather annoying this episode



Yes, I did, as well; why was she being so critical of Wil Wheaton, especially considering that he is a professional actor with decades of experience?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2012)

"I'M YOUR GIRLFRIEND, SIDE WITH ME WHEN I'M SPOUTING BULLSHIT"

Yeah, no. Sheldon wasn't being Sheldon, he was not taking her shit.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I did, as well; why was she being so critical of Wil Wheaton, especially considering that he is a professional actor with decades of experience?



Yeah and everyone was acting like Sheldon made a grave mistake


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 11, 2012)

In this week's upcoming episode, apparently some great secret about Sheldon is revealed; that is definitely an episode that I must see!


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In this week's upcoming episode, apparently some great secret about Sheldon is revealed; that is definitely an episode that I must see!



Sheldon prefers dudes over chicks.


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

not liking this season much...not enough development...


----------



## Psyconorikan (Nov 12, 2012)

Moral of this episode: side with your hoe over your bro every time. Even when they are wrong. 

Nope.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2012)

This week's episode was, in my mind, definitely the best of the season, thus far, and it certainly was my favorite, thus far, as well. I did miss Amy and Bernadette in it, as Amy is my favorite female character in this series, and my favorite overall after Sheldon, but their absence meant that any relationship tension in the episode was confined to Leonard and Penny, minimizing the weak elements of this episode's plot.

On that subject, I am displeased that Leonard was displaying distrust of Penny, and that he also failed to see the Alex was attracted to him; I thought that he had better social skills than does Sheldon, who clearly demonstrated his lack thereof in the previous episode. However, Penny finally admitting that she loved Leonard was definitely a major development, and I shall be interested to see what shall happen next with their relationship.

On the subject of Alex, I am very glad that she shall apparently be a recurring character, for I believe that she has much more unexplored potential remaining. Her attraction to Leonard again highlights the fact that Penny is the only whom with whom Leonard has been romantically-involved who is not scientifically-inclined. After being in relationships with such women as Leslie Winkle, Stephanie Barnett, Priya, and now (possibly) Alex Jensen, why does he still prefer Penny over all of them, and the series seems to be treating her as his true and ultimate partner, by centering on them? What traits does Penny have that could possibly make her more appealing than any of those other women? If both Amy and Bernadette are scientists, why cannot Leonard have a scientist as his romantic partner, as well?

As for the main plot of the episode, that is the type of humor that made this series so popular originally. I had been wondering what secret Sheldon was hiding, and the way that he foiled Howard and Raj's attempts to learn it was absolutely hilarious! Now _that_ is the type of content that I desire to see in greater amounts in this season; if the story writers can continue to write episodes akin to this episode, then I shall believe that this series is still as awesome as it was in its first three or four seasons.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, Alex will probably be out in a few episodes; and ugh I really really really hate Penny/Leonard. The characters as well as their relationship.


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2012)

This episode is by far the best episode of the season and maybe even the entire show so far. I was roaring with laughter when Raj and Howard were watching Sheldon 

Also how clueless can Leonard be I mean seriously


----------



## Anarch (Nov 16, 2012)

Best episode of the season ! Reminded me of the brilliant first few seasons. 

So is it a coincidence that the one episode without Bernedette and Amy ( and their respective relationship plotlines ) is being hailed as the best in the season 

Anyway , glad to see Alex again , her driving a wedge between Leonard and Penny would be great , I really don't like them together. I wish they would bring back Leslie Winkle.

And damn I really thought Sheldon had created a wormhole in the basement


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Anarch said:


> So is it a coincidence that the one episode without Bernedette and Amy ( and their respective relationship plotlines ) is being hailed as the best in the season



This episode ignored usual themes of this and the last season
- No Bernadette or Amy to push relationship stuff
- Howard didn't mention space at all
- Sheldon being an asshole and weirdo instead of trying to become more human
etc.

Laughs aside, I guess this induced some nostalgia in people.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2012)

The comments above about Amy and Bernadette have led me to notice that the two of them seem to exist primarily as romantic interests for Sheldon and Howard, with little character depth or distinct traits outside of those. Nearly any time that they are in an episode, they are likely to experience tension with their male partners or to discuss their relationship problems with Penny.

I greatly dislike that, as I believe that there is much room for them to grow as characters beyond their relationships, especially considering that Penny's, Sheldon's, or Howard's depth as characters is not limited to their relationships; they have numerous distinctive traits beyond those, so why cannot the same be true for Amy and Bernadette? If the story writers can give Amy and Bernadette depth and traits beyond their relationships, I believe that they shall not be nearly as annoying or detracting to the story of the series. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

only liked 2 things about this ep: penny confesses finally and sheldon's speech. rest was eh. the comedy so dry most of the time.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> only liked 2 things about this ep: penny confesses finally and sheldon's speech. rest was eh. the comedy so dry most of the time.



dry comedy 

then you must have missed some of the previous episodes. This was one of the finest of the season

And I hope the writers have realised that cutting AFF & Bernadett's screentime makes the show more enjoyable 

Also return of Alex 

9/10


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

well between raj and howard, it seems so forced. barely laughed at any of their jokes.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> well between raj and howard, it seems so forced. barely laughed at any of their jokes.



Yeah I can agree that Raj/Howard dynamic was much more fun in the past, but that was usually due to their antics to impress and hit on woman 

Except Howard is a bit more serious now


----------



## James Bond (Nov 16, 2012)

That video at the end, was hillarious (Sheldon's black hole thing)... although honestly I thought that was like Sheldon's secret wanking place or something.


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

^i would hope not. thats horrible. i cant even imagine that.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> ^i would hope not. thats horrible. i cant even imagine that.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDk33OqD2W0[/YOUTUBE]

I guess that got retconned later in the series.^^


----------



## Ender (Nov 17, 2012)

wasn't that just for Leonard?


----------



## ovanz (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't notice the ausence of Amy or Bernadette until I saw this thread lol. They gave sheldon and howard a chapter for themselves, not chained with a relationship. Maybe they did the same with Raj, with the absence of Stuart lol.

I hope Leonard/Penny break up, don't like them as a couple, what's next? another weding? or even worse a baby, those are sitcom killers.This show was better when no relationship. That's what nerds is all about.

Amy or Bernadetthe should try to be something else than just "someone else girlfriends". Now probably Bernadette and Howard being chained by marriage will be forever, I hope for Leonard or Sheldon to be free.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 19, 2012)

wow you guys really ruin every show.


grouches, only braggin about things




loved the episode


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 19, 2012)

I really liked this episode. It felt like it went back to its original comedic pace. 

And damn it Jay you and that sig!


----------



## Ender (Nov 19, 2012)

Jay's sigs are always the best


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2012)

You know what's weird about this show? The filler episodes seem to be pretty than the episodes that advance the storyline.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 19, 2012)

which storyline?


We all just watch this to see the day, Sheldon finally gets laid


----------



## Ender (Nov 19, 2012)

do u think it will actually happen?


----------



## Jay. (Nov 19, 2012)

It will either be kept as a mystery til the very end like Howard's mother

or it'll happen offscreen.


we see the gang 20 years later and sheldon has children so we need to assume he had sex


that's chuck lorre's style isn't it


----------



## Ender (Nov 19, 2012)

unless they're all young males who look like kid sheldon, in which we can assume he's successfully undergone Mitosis


----------



## Jay. (Nov 19, 2012)

too good


----------



## James Bond (Nov 19, 2012)

Sheldon would never have sex, if he wanted kids he would probrally go the artificial insemination route.


----------



## andrea (Nov 19, 2012)

I have to agree there. I just can't imagine Sheldon having sex. Ever.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 19, 2012)

I really liked the episode too!

I also hope that Penny and Leonard will break up soon. Penny is much funnier when she makes snarky comments about their relationships in the past. Also, very interested in more Leonard and Alex development


----------



## Ender (Nov 19, 2012)

well considering what happened last episode, the possibility of them breaking up has decreased....unless penny or leonard do something stupid


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2012)

The portal that Sheldon cooked up for Howard and Raj looked like a portal from the Diablo games.



-Ender- said:


> well considering what happened last episode, the possibility of them breaking up has decreased....unless penny or leonard do something stupid



It seems like Leonard's on his way to do something stupid with Alex without even realising it.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 20, 2012)

> It seems like Leonard's on his way to do something stupid with Alex without even realising it.



To me even though it's pretty cliche I actually think it was a good thing Leonard was unbelievably dense when it came to Alex's advances. Him being stupid/unaware of her hitting on him is what's keeping the boat known as his love life from rockin.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 30, 2012)

'Is sex with sheldon also theoretical?'

Bernadette was awesome this ep


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2012)

Easily one of the shows best episodes.

The look on Amy's face when Bernedette sent out the line of Sheldon's sex life pretty much equalled the look on my face.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2012)

BBT is the probably one of the few shows in which the filler episodes are better than the storyline episodes.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 30, 2012)

Sheldon's Laptop has 16 GB of RAM? o.O


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 1, 2012)

So after people have been begging me to give the show another chance. I did and I'm... I'm starting to find it funny. Sheldon at least, and it kinda makes me feel dirty because I feel like I'm liking something written by Tim Buckley... but I have to admit I am starting to really like the show.

I like the relationship Penny and Sheldon have. I don't know why but it seems that in those episodes where the two are together they have some real good development compared to the "Leonard is a dick and Penny gets offended" episodes.

Then again I feel like despite Sheldon's ego and blunt honesty about others he's the nicest person of the group. I just saw the Stan Lee episode earlier this week and pretty much everyone in the episode was a huge asshole while all Sheldon wanted to do was meet Stan Lee. I mean he did get what was coming from insulting the judge don't get me wrong, but there's no reason the others couldn't have come down to bail him out. They'd have still had time to meet Stan Lee, and of course Penny was just as bad since she pretty much forced the whole situation on Sheldon to begin with. I pretty much pity Sheldon for having to hang around such people, and really I find it funny that Leonard is supposed to be the nice guy, the voice of reason when most of the time he's pretty much not that.

As for this week's episode I actually really enjoyed it. I loved the feud between Sheldon and Howard. It really made that episode. XD


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 1, 2012)

Bernadette vs. Amy was fucking gold.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> 'Is sex with sheldon also theoretical?'
> 
> Bernadette was awesome this ep



Yeah that ether was beyond anything I was expecting


----------



## Jimin (Dec 1, 2012)

Bernadette burned Amy bad!


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Dec 1, 2012)

Kirath said:


> Sheldon's Laptop has 16 GB of RAM? o.O


Its a Alienware so its pretty normal.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 1, 2012)

damn there were a lot of good disses in this episode


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 1, 2012)

Sheldon and Penny really do have the best relationship in the series. Most of the time Leonard is an outright jerk to Penny, and sometimes he's just as bad if not worse than Howard. So much for being the nice guy and voice of reason.

Heck Raj is more sympathetic than Leonard most times.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Sheldon and Penny really do have the best relationship in the series. Most of the time Leonard is an outright jerk to Penny, and sometimes he's just as bad if not worse than Howard. So much for being the nice guy and voice of reason.
> 
> Heck Raj is more sympathetic than Leonard most times.



What about Sheldon's relationship with Amy? What is your opinion of their relationship?


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about Sheldon's relationship with Amy? What is your opinion of their relationship?



I think it's amusing in that Amy's interested while Sheldon is so disinterested. So I do like their relationship but let's face it Sheldon and Penny have the kitty song, and of course with episodes where they practically take care of each other because no one else is around or cares such as when either are injured or sick. The Sheldon x Penny dynamic is just far more touching.

Besides I can't help but feel like the only reason Sheldon even feels anything for Penny is because she's hot. It's not like it's the first time he's jumped all over a girl for that reason.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I think it's amusing in that Amy's interested while Sheldon is so disinterested. So I do like their relationship but let's face it Sheldon and Penny have the kitty song, and of course with episodes where they practically take care of each other because no one else is around or cares such as when either are injured or sick. The Sheldon x Penny dynamic is just far more touching.



Perhaps that is true, but Penny has even less in common with Sheldon than she does with Leonard, and their interactions are better for generating much of the humor of this series than for any possibility of romance. I like Sheldon and Amy as a couple, as they are well-suited for each other, but I am surprised that it took the story writers nearly four season to conceive of a female equivalent of Sheldon, since he is perhaps the most popular character of the series.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

When did this show gain like 2 million additional viewers? It's been hitting 16 and 17 million viewers now for the past three weeks. Season 7 will probably hit 20 million. Didn't think what is basically a nerd comedy could get so popular.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2012)

Great episode. Good to see the writers have figured out how to use Bernadette and Amy and their respective relationships properly. Their fight was hilarious as was Sheldon and Howard's fight.

My favourite episode of the season. I was laughing through out the episode.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 4, 2012)

^^So are you saying no person in any sitcom should politicallyincorrect? It's an accurate portrayal of a lot of people. The fact that they even acknowledge animated porn exists and that one of the characters enjoys it is pretty ahead of its time compared to most shows.



> Most of the time Leonard is an outright jerk to Penny, and sometimes he's just as bad if not worse than Howard.



Are you even watching the same show as I am? Leonard is insecure, not a jerk. 

I find the relationship parts in this show the least appealing parts. Makes it just like every other sitcom, just a bunch of people trying to get laid. Although I guess thats what the majority of people want to see though, because thats what they want and seeing others get it somehow makes them think they will too.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 5, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In one episode, when Leonard and Penny were out eating, and they each attempted to insult the other by stating certain facts about them, Penny mentioned that "over half of [Leonard's] dirty movies are animated." That statement greatly bothered me, as Penny was implying that animated erotica/pornography is somehow worse than its live-action equivalent, or that it is intended for only certain audiences. I am fond of erotic Japanese animation, and I see no reason to differentiate between animated erotic material and live-action erotic material, other than the fact that animated material can be made exactly as the creator desires. Was anyone else bothered by that line?



I really don't see how it makes a different either. Animated or live action porn is porn. A person isn't ethically or morally better for liking live action porn only. It's silly that people like that think they're at a higher rung of the social ladder.



kazuri said:


> Are you even watching the same show as I am? Leonard is insecure, not a jerk.
> 
> I find the relationship parts in this show the least appealing parts. Makes it just like every other sitcom, just a bunch of people trying to get laid. Although I guess thats what the majority of people want to see though, because thats what they want and seeing others get it somehow makes them think they will too.



Yes I am and just because he's insecure doesn't give him a right to be a jerk and shitty boyfriend a good majority of the time. After all he's supposed to be the nice guy isn't he compared to the people Penny usually dates? Yet he comes off as not much better than the usual crowd of guys Penny would date except you know with him being a nerd. Not that him being a nerd makes it excusable. It doesn't help that he's just as shitty of a friend as Howard. And again that's saying a lot considering he's supposed to be the nice guys, the straight man, the voice of reason.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL that Spider-Man theme explanation


----------



## Ender (Dec 7, 2012)

Loved Sheldon/Amy in this episode   

Liked Howard and the father-in-law.

good ep overall.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 7, 2012)

nice ep 

ready to receive your punishment?

'yes :ho'


----------



## James Bond (Dec 7, 2012)

Amy's a BDSM girl


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 7, 2012)

Sheldon/Amy was the best part this episode. There's no way that Sheldon thought that spanking a grown woman was appropriate. Clearly he has other intentions.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree. The Sheldon x Amy part really was the best part of the episode. Didn't really like the Howard stuff, but I really don't like Howard and Raj much... Looking at them always reminds me of That 70s Show for some reason.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 8, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## James Bond (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_CY4TENmQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## josh101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Could this show make Raj's character any worse?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2012)

They can make him a chronic masturbator and wife beater.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 14, 2012)

Might as well

It would actually make the most sense for someone like raj to have a hot girlfriend, he has money, intelligent , can cook and is more cultured than the other 3 , I don't know if he still needs alcohol to speak to women but guys like howard and leonard were equally awkward at the start of the show so I don't know why they make raj's char stagnate so much


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2012)

i honestly dont know where the hell this show is going....every episode gets more confusing....


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2012)

They should just have him go out of the closet and be done with it.


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2012)

i dont know if they're making him gay or not and also, amyxraj is weird


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2012)

Uh Raj wasnt drinking when he asked to come


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2012)

i noticed that too.. they should have continued with RajxPenny.. it would have been much more interesting for both characters anyways.. LeonardxPenny has been stale since season 3..


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 15, 2012)

I found last night's episode to be decent; it was not as excellent as _The 43 Peculiarity_ or _The Parking Lot Escalation,_ but it was not the worst episode of this season, and thus still was sufficiently entertaining in its own right.

I definitely liked the usage of _Dungeons & Dragons_ as a plot device for this episode, as that is perhaps my favorite game, but I definitely disliked how the men excluded the women from their group; that was very sexist, in my mind. During the game, I noticed what I believe to be several mistakes in the game play (as I consider myself to be extremely knowledgeable about _D&D);_ first, when Howard searched for hidden doors, it was Leonard who rolled the dice to determine the success of Howard's attempt. In the actual game, searching for hidden doors would be a usage of the search skill, meaning that it would be Howard who was supposed to roll the dice to determine the result of that skill check; in the game, the players roll the dice for all rolls and checks regarding their own characters, while the DM rolls for anything that is not strictly connected to the PC's. Second, by that logic, while Leonard's rolling of the dice for the cannon trap was accurate, he did not give Raj's character a chance to dodge or withstand the attack. In the actual game, a character would either have a chance to dodge the attack or possibly survive it. I understand that that was part of the plot, so that Raj could leave with the girls, but I wish to mention it, in the case that any users here who are unfamiliar with _D&D_ are considering playing it, so that they are not discouraged by the possibility that their character would be so easily killed by a low-level trap.

I was rather disappointed that Sheldon is still not fond of Christmas, as I believed that this would have been a great opportunity for the story writers to show character development from him. I was slightly surprised that he was so familiar with traditional Christmas songs, given his attitude toward the holiday, but since he was raised by a very conservative Christian mother, I can understand him knowing the songs.

I found the scene where Raj went with Penny, Amy, and Bernadette to the club to be rather awkward and unpleasant. The story writers are really dragging out his status as the only single member of the main cast, and I am beginning to find it annoying, especially since I can sympathize with Raj, as I currently am not in any serious relationship. When Raj and Amy began to notice similarities in their lives, I was worried that the story writers would be developing romance between the two of them, but I was glad that that did not occur.

The scene at the end of the episode was definitely hilarious, as well; Santa had his revenge against Sheldon!

Overall, this episode did not seem to advance the overall plot (if this series can be said to have such) of this season, but it still was sufficiently entertaining, and was certainly an enjoyable Christmas episode, as well.



St NightRazr said:


> Uh Raj wasnt drinking when he asked to come



Yes, I noticed that, as well, and do hope that the story writers may be having Raj gradually overcoming his selective mutism by being able to speak when sober around Penny, Bernadette, and Amy, similar to how he can speak to his mother or Priya when sober.


----------



## Ender (Dec 15, 2012)

yea he was. there was a beer on the table...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 15, 2012)

They were at a club. Of course that guy was drinking

Best thing this episode was the catwalk moment. Bernadette is really stacked


----------



## Ender (Dec 15, 2012)

no they meant at the apartment.


----------



## Baks (Dec 15, 2012)

I love this show, Sheldon is awesome.

I wish that E4, the channel that airs this show in the UK would more of the new eps more quickly. 


The latest new ep over here was Howard returning from space I think.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Uh Raj wasnt drinking when he asked to come



Yes, he was. His beer was sitting on the coffee table (it was only briefly seen).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> Yes, he was. His beer was sitting on the coffee table (it was only briefly seen).



He was? Why must the story writers do this? Why can they not have Raj overcome his selective mutism? He has not had any significant character development in many episodes, and thus greatly needs such, in my mind.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 16, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> He was? Why must the story writers do this? Why can they not have Raj overcome his selective mutism? He has not had any significant character development in many episodes, and thus greatly needs such, in my mind.



Yeah, I really wish he could overcome it. Damn writers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2013)

Growing lapses in the writers logic in regards to sheldon has been growing and growing since 2 seasons ago

But this episode was a lol

Alex had it bite right back into her ass XD


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't really like this episode. It gave me a pro feminism vibe when the only thing Sheldon was guilty of was telling his assistant was focus on her job and not be a whore by chatting up Leonard for sex. Which she was doing. It didn't help that the HR person was also a woman meaning he was definitely going to get in more trouble. I saw that coming a mile away. Then again outside of Bernadette it seems like a lot of the women portrayed on this show are rather slutty in their demeanor. I mean heck they took Amy who hated sexual contact just as much as Sheldon and did the same to her. If that isn't proof I don't know what is.

Man I'm so gonna get a lot of hate for this.... Better put up my flame shields for the incoming "you're a sexist" storm.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

excuse you but flirting with men for sex when you're an adult & single does not make you a whore

unprofessional, sure, but not a whore

and neither is wanting to have sex with your boyfriend/husband

you have so much internalized misogyny it's not even remotely funny


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2013)

Asking someone out on a date who has a girlfriend is rather amorous behavior dont you think?

Not whore level but still.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Alright kids let's sit down and have a lesson in How To Open A Fucking Dictionary

whore = person who engages in sexual intercourse for money, prostitute

Calling a sexually active woman a whore is NOT okay. Calling a sexually active, promiscuous woman a whore is NOT okay. Calling anything other than an actual whore a whore is NEVER okay.

You can call her inappropriate, you can call her a home-wrecker, you can call her a raging bitch, but you CANNOT call her a whore. End of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2013)

We know this.

Untwist those knickers of yours they're lodged up way too tight.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> the only thing Sheldon was guilty of was telling his assistant was focus on her job and not be a whore



ok       .


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

The random thoughts vanity card was pretty good  Indeed, if Ravi Shankar makes mistakes, no one would notice 

Sheldon's IQ seems to have fallen a few notches this season. I don't like this. Is this Amy's doing?


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

The women and their evil vaginas are corrupting our menfolk 

THINK OF THE POOR MEN


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> The women and their evil vaginas are corrupting our menfolk
> 
> THINK OF THE POOR MEN


If as a woman you're proud of how Amy is portrayed behaviorally, I'm not quite sure what to say 

I know many female scientists and engineers and Amy is a very unfitting characterization meant purely for comic concerns and nothing else at _best._


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Because the male scientists are portrayed so accurately I can't even tell you


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

We weren't talking about male scientists...and I do feel the same about male scientists, I've already posted about how absolutely unscientific Sheldon's character is among other things about other characters.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Then why all the fuss. This is a tv show about stereotypical scientists, of course most of the traits both male and female will be played for comedic effect to the max. I am not using this show to further my feminist agenda or anything.

It just bothers me how much people like to throw away these kinds of terms when discussing female behavior in general.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

I had to read the last page of this thread to understand what you're referring to by "the fuss"  I wasn't intending anything of the sort, just wanted to hypothesize about the change in Sheldon brought about due conceivably to Amy being hyper sexual about him.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Implying that sleeping with a woman diminishes a man's mental capacity.

It's like you don't even realize how internalized this stuff is.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay this is getting silly I sound like a raging feminist.

I'm out of here you go on and talk about women to your heart's content.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Asking someone out on a date who has a girlfriend is rather amorous behavior dont you think?
> 
> Not whore level but still.



Well perhaps it was wrong of me to use as strong of a word as whore... But it was already too late and heck knows I was gonna get it anyways no matter what I said.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> Implying that sleeping with a woman diminishes a man's mental capacity.
> 
> It's like you don't even realize how internalized this stuff is.


But that's not what's happened and you know it. If it was merely sleeping with a girl (under rest of the circumstances being portrayed normally) I wouldn't have said it, but this IS comedy and we DO have to use drama space logic. Which means that Sheldon who was previously very insulated from the whole world of sex when shown _very obviously_ to suddenly be shifted into having to change due to his interactions with a _unnaturally sexually charged_ Amy, is prone to undergo some idiotic changes.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

What I find most insulting though is that if Sheldon had brought to light his assistants attempts at getting into Leonards pants it would have been ignored. If anything what she was doing was far more wrong than Sheldon telling her to knock it off.

But then again what I find funny about this series is how women that Leonard would NEVER get in real life suddenly get all wet about him. He's turning into a Mary Sue kind of.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> What I find most insulting though is that if Sheldon had brought to light his assistants attempts at getting into Leonards pants it would have been ignored. If anything what she was doing was far more wrong than Sheldon telling her to knock it off.
> 
> But then again what I find funny about this series is how women that Leonard would NEVER get in real life suddenly get all wet about him. He's turning into a Mary Sue kind of.


I don't see how Alex was 'officially' wrong in this. Flirting with coworkers is certainly not against policy, unlike idiotic borderline sexual harrassment remarks that Sheldon made. Whether it was ethically wrong of Alex to go after a guy who has a girlfriend is of no concern to HR. I wouldn't blame her though. From her POV, Leonard-Penny is probably a dysfunctional relationship (as even Penny realizes) in some ways, so can't blame her for trying. 

Also, why wouldn't good looking girls like characters like Leonard?  They do actually, you may have just turned a blind eye to it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

adee said:


> I don't see how Alex was 'officially' wrong in this. Flirting with coworkers is certainly not against policy, unlike idiotic borderline sexual harrassment remarks that Sheldon made. Whether it was ethically wrong of Alex to go after a guy who has a girlfriend is of no concern to HR. I wouldn't blame her though. From her POV, Leonard-Penny is probably a dysfunctional relationship (as even Penny realizes) in some ways, so can't blame her for trying.
> 
> Also, why wouldn't good looking girls like characters like Leonard?  They do actually, you may have just turned a blind eye to it.



And all Sheldon was doing was telling her to stop going after Leonard. I find it funny that Sheldon a man who hates the concept of sexual contact and even remote bodily touching can be put in the same sentence as someone like Howard who actually does sexually harass people. It was obvious to me that Sheldon was trying to do, and even if he hadn't been "sexist" as was stated and just said straight out "Hey the person who is working for ME is spending more time hitting on my collegue and best friend than doing their job." It seems rather obvious nothing would have been done anyways since HR woman would have brushed it off without a second thought. Because you know only men can be evil and everything they say has to be taken as sexual harrassment. This is the kind of feminist bullshit that pisses me off at times. So excuse me that I'm not some castrated man that thinks women can do no wrong.

And I'm not directing that at you 

As for Leonard. Well let's see almost every hot woman in the series is pretty much instantly drawn to him and he somehow gets them all into bed. In reality Leonard would be batting zero. This literally would never happen in real life. Sure maybe he'd still get Penny but every other remotely hot woman that comes into his life? I'm sorry but that doesn't seem likely. Heck I'm being kind by saying that at the most Penny would still be into him if this were the real world.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> excuse you but flirting with men for sex when you're an adult & single does not make you a whore
> 
> unprofessional, sure, but not a whore
> 
> ...


If a woman knows a man is in a relationship and flirts with him I will rightfully see her as a whore (Using the word loosely). It's not a nice thing to do.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not the only one that thinks the whole Leonard the super stud issue brings down the show.

Link removed


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> If a woman knows a man is in a relationship and flirts with him I will rightfully see her as a whore (Using the word loosely). It's not a nice thing to do.



you don't get to use the term loosely that's like using the n word loosely just cause you think you know what it means to be called that



Amatsu said:


> I'm not the only one that thinks the whole Leonard the super stud issue brings down the show.
> 
> Link removed



wow u r so badass


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

> you don't get to use the term loosely that's like using the n word loosely just cause you think you know what it means to be called that


People do use the N word loosely and I do get to use the word 'Whore' loosely. Most people who don't have a stick up their ass would understand what whore means in the context of the conversation.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

yeah it means that you think women aren't bothered by being called whores


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> yeah it means that you think women aren't bothered by being called whores



whore  (h?r, hr)
n.
1. A prostitute.
2. A person considered sexually promiscuous.
3. *A person considered as having compromised principles for personal gain*.
intr.v. whored, whor?ing, whores
1. To associate or have sexual relations with prostitutes or a prostitute.
2. To accept payment in exchange for sexual relations.
3. To compromise one's principles for personal gain.

Also I know that a woman would be bothered by being called a whore after all it is not a complement.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

'Hey you're a whore for flirting with a man in a relationship'

yup i can totally see how this is casual conversation


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> wow u r so badass



I can literally see the venom dripping from your fangs.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I can literally see the venom dripping from your fangs.



that is not possible i am a dragon


see


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> 'Hey you're a whore for flirting with a man in a relationship'
> 
> yup i can totally see how this is casual conversation



No it's more like

"Hey you're a whore for trying to get into the pants of a man who's in a relationship."

No one would call a woman that for flirting, but Alex wasn't just flirting now was she?



Lysandra said:


> that is not possible i am a dragon
> 
> 
> see



That looks more like a T Rex breathing fire...


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> No it's more like
> 
> "Hey you're a whore for trying to get into the pants of a man who's in a relationship."
> 
> No one would call a woman that for flirting, but Alex wasn't just flirting now was she?



you're cute



> That looks more like a T Rex breathing fire...



i don't make the rules i just follow them

--

but how has no one commented on the fact that my usertitle is literally "whore"

like that's the only reason i'm still in this thread

i am sad


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> 'Hey you're a whore for flirting with a man in a relationship'
> 
> yup i can totally see how this is casual conversation


Are you deliberately being obtuse? I will use one of your earlier replacement for the word whore in the context of Alex flirting with Leonard. 

''Hey you're a bitch for flirting with a man in a relationship''. 

When do you really hear that in casual conversation? It doesn't happen often because people don't make a habit out of insulting people with the truth when it does not concern them. You will however hear people refer to such people as ''Bitch'' and ''Whore'' when speaking about them behind their back so ''That girl is a whore for flirting with a man in a relationship'' is heard in a casual conversation.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> you're cute



Thank you. I appreciate the compliment and that's all I see it as. That's not going to convince me that what Alex was doing was in the same vein though. She was obviously hitting on Leonard for more than just to be nice.





Lysandra said:


> i don't make the rules i just follow them
> 
> --
> 
> ...



probably because no one has noticed until now.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> You will however hear people refer to such people as ''Bitch'' and ''Whore'' when speaking about them behind their back so ''That girl is a whore for flirting with a man in a relationship'' is heard in a casual conversation.



No, that doesn't happen like that at all. Bitch and whore are not even in the same galaxy when it comes to insults. I don't know where you get your female jargon talk from but if someone called me or any of my friends a whore we would be deeply insulted.

You don't even realize what a touchy subject slut-shaming is among women especially young girls who feel the need to put down other girls with terms like these thrown around loosely. It is VERY easy to internalize stuff like this and pretty soon you will think of yourself as exactly what you are called and there goes your self-esteem and self-respect.

If in your circle of friends women call each other whores out of friendship and not spite or catty insults then that's okay, more power to them. But PLEASE don't think it's okay to throw around that word on other women just like that because most women will probably be deeply offended.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

> No, that doesn't happen like that at all. Bitch and whore are not even in the same galaxy when it comes to insults. I don't know where you get your female jargon talk from but if someone called me or any of my friends a whore we would be deeply insulted.


No shit you'd be offended they're insults. Also 'bitch' was a word of your choosing for her behavior. 


> You don't even realize what a touchy subject slut-shaming is among women especially young girls who feel the need to put down other girls with terms like these thrown around loosely. It is VERY easy to internalize stuff like this and pretty soon you will think of yourself as exactly what you are called and there goes your self-esteem and self-respect.


I don't give a shit. 


> If in your circle of friends women call each other whores out of friendship and not spite or catty insults then that's okay, more power to them. But PLEASE don't think it's okay to throw around that word on other women just like that because most women will probably be deeply offended.


If someone is behaving like a whore and I don't like them I will refer to them as a whore. If those around me are offended they can build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't give a shit.



I guess you were never called a slut when you were 12. Good for you.



> If someone is behaving like a whore and I don't like them I will refer to them as a whore. If those around me are offended they can build a bridge and get over it.



As long as you use the term properly more power to you.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

> I guess you were never called a slut when you were 12. Good for you.


Men have different words thrown at them that were said to me aged 12. Usage of the word does not get in the way of me using it against someone who fits the bill, if a Man behaves like a pig I'll call him a pig, behaves like a prick then I'll call him a prick etc. 


> As long as you use the term properly more power to you.


I sense that you're trying to cut the conversation short but leave things on your term by assuming that I will heed your suggestion. I'm just going to point out that I think it is appropriate to refer to someone as a ''whore'' when they flirt with someone knowing they are in a relationship.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2013)

Alex is a homewrecker.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> No, that doesn't happen like that at all. Bitch and whore are not even in the same galaxy when it comes to insults. I don't know where you get your female jargon talk from but if someone called me or any of my friends a whore we would be deeply insulted.
> 
> You don't even realize what a touchy subject slut-shaming is among women especially young girls who feel the need to put down other girls with terms like these thrown around loosely. It is VERY easy to internalize stuff like this and pretty soon you will think of yourself as exactly what you are called and there goes your self-esteem and self-respect.
> 
> If in your circle of friends women call each other whores out of friendship and not spite or catty insults then that's okay, more power to them. But PLEASE don't think it's okay to throw around that word on other women just like that because most women will probably be deeply offended.



Honestly the only time I see women being referred to as sluts or whores when it's not some catty woman doing it is when they've done something that designates that term. Like fake gamer gurls who show off their cleavage on web cam while showing some gameplay of a game in the corner of the screen.

I have no reason to call any woman a bitch or a whore or a slut or anything of the sort unless they outwardly did something to earn that title. It's not like I go around calling all women that but yeah I'm such a sexist. :


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Like fake gamer gurls who show off their cleavage on web cam while showing some gameplay of a game in the corner of the screen.





Gunners said:


> I'm just going to point out that I think it is appropriate to refer to someone as a ''whore'' when they flirt with someone knowing they are in a relationship.



my problem with you two is that i don't see what you base the use of this term on

why do you call women who engage in such behavior whores and not something else


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> my problem with you two is that i don't see what you base the use of this term on
> 
> why do you call women who engage in such behavior whores and not something else



What else would you call them?


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> What else would you call them?



that's what i'm asking you

you literally call women whores when you have nothing else to call them


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> my problem with you two is that i don't see what you base the use of this term on
> 
> why do you call women who engage in such behavior whores and not something else





> whore (h?r, hr)
> n.
> 1. A prostitute.
> 2. A person considered sexually promiscuous.
> ...


In this situation Alex compromised principles ( Trying to hook up with someone in a relationship) for her own self gratification. 

As for why I didn't use another word? If I remember things correctly I came in this thread defending the use of the word in this situation. It's not my word of  choice but at the same time I don't feel any way about using it. So if and when I use the word whore it is a simple matter of preference. Same way someone might prefer to use the word _douchebag_ as opposed to saying someone is _not a nice person_.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2013)

Uh... she asked Leonard out on a date. When she knows he is in a relationship, that doesnt classify as flirting, it simply means she doesnt have high standards, and if she does and she's breaking them because she  is attracted to Leonard then Sheldon is very well right.

I lol'ed at the egg salad thing but the only real thing that sheldon did was show her a dilapidated penis to stem the flow of her libido that is so distracting to her work. Not to mention  that really doesnt classify as sexual harassment... 

Its like seeing a racoons penis.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

> 3. A person considered as having compromised principles for personal gain.



You can twist that definition to basically apply to any behavior you deem inappropriate or immoral.

A woman is a whore for stealing a bag (breaking the law for personal gain)
A man is a whore for cheating on his taxes.
A dog is a whore for peeing on the carpet.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> whore  (h?r, hr)
> n.
> 1. A prostitute.
> 2. A person considered sexually promiscuous.
> ...


If you literally apply that definition in a loose sense then every person on earth and almost every fictional character is a whore and then there would be no sense to even using that word  So either use a more strict definition where personal gain is either one of the immoral (monetary/sexual) kind or the compromise was based on something deeper than flirting with a coworker in a not-yet-concrete stage of relationship (Lets face it, Leonard and Penny are NOT married); OR face the fact that you have no right to be condescending towards her.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> You can twist that definition to basically apply to any behavior you deem inappropriate or immoral.
> 
> A woman is a whore for stealing a bag (breaking the law for personal gain)
> A man is a whore for cheating on his taxes.
> A dog is a whore for peeing on the carpet.


Your point? Do you have a problem with words that have a wide use?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2013)

The whore has no point. The entire argument is built upon a suspended lapse in logic.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra being ultra feminist.  Calm down, woman.

Anyways, calling Alex a whore isn't too inappropriate. Trying to go after another girl's boyfriend can't be considered non-whorish. No matter how you slice it, it's not virtuous.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Your point? Do you have a problem with words that have a wide use?



nope i guess you win this fair and square with that logic

feel free to call anything whore anytime



St NightRazr said:


> The whore has no point. The entire argument is built upon a suspended lapse in logic.



look it's the whore that peed on the carpet



Edward Cullen said:


> Lysandra being ultra feminist.  Calm down, woman.
> 
> Anyways, calling Alex a whore isn't too inappropriate. Trying to go after another girl's boyfriend can't be considered non-whorish. No matter how you slice it, it's not virtuous.



you sparkle you don't count


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> that's what i'm asking you
> 
> you literally call women whores when you have nothing else to call them



You make it sound like men use it as a general insult when it's mostly used towards things that have to do with a relationship or sexual matter.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> You make it sound like men use it as a general insult when it's mostly used towards things that have to do with a relationship or sexual matter.



which could be many things


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> which could be many things



Well considering Alex was pretty darn close to just ripping off her clothes in front of Leonard. I would say this was an appropriate use.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> That looks more like a T Rex breathing fire...


how incredibly picky of you


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Trinity said:


> how incredibly picky of you



I'm told it's because I'm OCD.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 4, 2013)

This show has been pretty good so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> nope i guess you win this fair and square with that logic
> 
> feel free to call anything whore anytime
> 
> ...


 Say you're good byes now tattoo'd lass, you dont belong in the jungle book anymore.

You're words not mine, you have whore all over your page.


----------



## andrea (Jan 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Say you're good byes now tattoo'd lass, you dont belong in the jungle book anymore.
> 
> You're words not mine, you have whore all over your page.



i will pray to satan 4 ur soul


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

You and your nasty snatchcock begone.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't understand how Alex being interested in Leonard disrupts her ability to do work. She's not allowed to have a personal life?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheldon wants her 100% focused on work when she's at work

Pining over someone at work can prove to be a serious distraction.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sheldon wants her 100% focused on work when she's at work
> 
> Pining over someone at work can prove to be a serious distraction.



But the only instance of her pining over someone was _not_ at work.

I found the episode hilarious, but I felt that Sheldon acted prematurely.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh really? ^ I wasnt paying attention lol.

Doesnt she usually bug him at the cafeteria?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 5, 2013)

You mean they interact at places other than the cafeteria or the apartment? What did she meet him in the comic book store?


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 6, 2013)

^ I was under the impression that Alex shares those interests?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 6, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why has this thread moved to a discussion of the definition of "whore" and whether or not Alex matches that definition? That is not at all relevant to this week's episode. However, I shall say that I consider "whore" to be an informal word for "prostitute," which I definitely very narrowly as "a person who trades sexual favors for material gain" or "a person who is paid to engage in sexual intercourse," neither of which apply to Alex.
> 
> Also, there is another issue that I wish to discuss: while this series has numerous female character who are either intellectual or scientifically-inclined (including Amy, Bernadette, Leslie Winkle, Stephanie, Priya, and now Alex), but none of them share the interest of the male characters in comics, video games, or science fiction and fantasy movies and television series. Only on two separate occasions have female characters expressed interest inn such subjects (Abbey in _The Psychic Vortex_ and Alice in _The Good Guy Fluctuation),_ and each of them was only a one-shot character. Why can none of the lead female characters in this series share the same hobbies with the male characters as well as their professions? Does anyone else have an opinion to express on that subject?



Well honestly maybe I'm being too harsh. I mean after all it's chuck lorre who writes them to be sex toys for the male characters so  really it's all his fault.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2013)

Lorre wrote 2.5 Men. That show seems to exemplify that with Charlie Harper. To be fair, every character on that show is seriously flawed, not just the women.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Lorre wrote 2.5 Men. That show seems to exemplify that with Charlie Harper. To be fair, every character on that show is seriously flawed, not just the women.



I have not seen that series, so I cannot offer an opinion on it, but if the female characters in that series are similar to those of _The Big Bang Theory,_ perhaps Lorre does have certain habits or tendencies with his female characters.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm, let's see. For the main female characters on 2.5 Men. Lemme list a few and their faults.

One: Angry ex-wife. Collects way too much alimony and took her ex-husband's house. Partially ex-husband's own brother's fault for sleeping with his brother's lawyer. Anyways, shown to be quite petty.
Two: Literally insane. Heavily implied to be the one who killed Charlie Sheen's character. Quite manipulative behind the scenes.
Three: Uncaring mother who cares more about her own shallow desires over anything else.
Four: Drug addicted and sarcastic. Basically a California equivalent of a redneck/hillbilly type character.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

Something other than a show that is specifically written for that purpose ought to be provided. What else has Lorre worked on?

Its situational comedy, this is rather apparent. Development should not be expected. Ridiculousness should as that is the comedy this series thrives upon. If you want realism in TBBT then why are you watching a sitcom?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Hmm, let's see. For the main female characters on 2.5 Men. Lemme list a few and their faults.
> 
> One: Angry ex-wife. Collects way too much alimony and took her ex-husband's house. Partially ex-husband's own brother's fault for sleeping with his brother's lawyer. Anyways, shown to be quite petty.
> Two: Literally insane. Heavily implied to be the one who killed Charlie Sheen's character. Quite manipulative behind the scenes.
> ...



The writing for that show has been much better since Kutcher came in.


----------



## josh101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Was an old episode of TBBT on TV earlier, an episode in series one with the physics bowl.. did they have the idea of Amy back then? Because when they were trying to think of a fourth team mate Raj said that "you know who's meant to be smart, that woman from TV's Blossom".. which was Amy's actress, Mayim Bialik.. he also said "I heard she has a PHD in Neuroscience".. which I believe Amy does in the show? Seems kinda cool.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, that was the funniest episode in a long time. I lol'd several times.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 11, 2013)

I hadn't been watching all season, but I was told this one would be epic...and it was. I was HOWLING! I'm laughing right now just thinking about it, rofl.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2013)

That last scene was so bloody funny. Brilliant.

I wonder if they'll make another appearance


----------



## Aeon (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought the episode was great also. The fact I love TNG made it all that much better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Really? I think Leslie is a complete douchebag, I dont like her character at all

And are you really that concerned with the stereotypes? Its a comedy and they are dorks. Stereotype or not it applies.

If you want to gripe about something gripe about Rahj, he's getting really effeminate D:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If you want to gripe about something gripe about Rahj, he's getting really effeminate D:



How is he becoming "effeminate," to use your word?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

He brought a hundred dollars in make up, he's always talking about his appearance, he's getting a gut, he says things that have gay subtones, he's always complaining about something.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 14, 2013)

I find Raj really annoying, always complaining and wanting people to pity him.. they need to solve the stupid (overdone) can't talk to women unless drunk or get him a partner or they could just give him less screentime.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not his fault, the guy has had 0 char development since the start of the series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, it was funnier when it was him running around in spandex, and not  so blatantly crappy portrayal


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> It's not his fault, the guy has had 0 char development since the start of the series.



Yes, I do agree with that; out of the original five main characters, Raj has had the least character development over the course of the entire series; even Amy and Bernadette, who, even if they are now regular characters, are more recent than the original five, and they have had greater character development than has Raj. I do hope that the writers can give him a central role in an episode again, and do so in an intelligent and well-executed manner, rather than simply doing so out of pity for him.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, it seems character development on this show = getting in a relationship. It's a shame since they can do so much more than that. I would say Raj becoming Sheldon's assistant was the greatest character development he ever had.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Unfortunately, it seems character development on this show = getting in a relationship. It's a shame since they can do so much more than that. I would say Raj becoming Sheldon's assistant was the greatest character development he ever had.



Yes, I definitely agree with that, although that plot detail seems to be forgotten, now that Sheldon has Alex as his assistant.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I would like to know more about the character's past. I mean, even when they have their family members in a episode, it doesn't really add anything other than reinforce their already established characters. Also, maybe exploring the characters' past histories with each other might be interesting. I also wanted to see more of Missy and maybe even meet Sheldon's brother as well.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 17, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I do agree with that; out of the original five main characters, Raj has had the least character development over the course of the entire series; even Amy and Bernadette, who, even if they are now regular characters, are more recent than the original five, and they have had greater character development than has Raj. I do hope that the writers can give him a central role in an episode again, and do so in an intelligent and well-executed manner, rather than simply doing so out of pity for him.



Funny thing is raj is a pretty decent looking guy, comes from a wealthy family and is smart he just need to get over his fear of speaking to women even howard changed his creepy ways once bernadette came into the picture.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 1, 2013)

Kripke's accent isn't funny, it's just annoying.


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Oooh Edwawd cuwwen is mad

Glad to have Kwipke back, and nice new feats, he is actually smarter than sheldon now.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 1, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Yeah, I would like to know more about the character's past. I mean, even when they have their family members in a episode, it doesn't really add anything other than reinforce their already established characters. Also, maybe exploring the characters' past histories with each other might be interesting. I also wanted to see more of Missy and maybe even meet Sheldon's brother as well.


What more do we need to know? They were bullied nerds up until they graduated and met each other, according to themselves. We know what Penny was. The most interesting would be Raj I guess but only to see how he developed his trauma.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't he say he used to get taken to work by his father ( the gynaecologist ) a lot? That's probably a good place to start


----------



## James Bond (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry but the next big thing will be Raj getting a girlfriend and getting off that horrible storyline of him possibly being gay.

Once again another episode where Leonard/Penny weren't the focus and it was another good episode.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 2, 2013)

rocket science has never been so naughty


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 2, 2013)

"Do you use any toys?"

"Well, there's a model rocket on the nightstand."


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed they always put heavy clothes over Bernadette to hide Melissa's huge tits?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 6, 2013)

Really? Show us some pics? With her frame, I would have never thought that.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 6, 2013)

Just watch some episodes it's easy to see she has huge tits...I also noticed every time she's in bed with Howard she holds the blanket up to het chest even when she's wearing night clothes. I would post a pic but everything on Google has her in dresses that cover her chest a lot too. I guess she's sensitive about being 5'' with torpedos? lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice teeth


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Holy Shi-whaaaat? great find man, great find!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Kripke's accent isn't funny, it's just annoying.



I keep expecting him to break out into this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un6u6y3EuR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

The fudge is that?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2013)

Mr. Wolowitz did good.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 7, 2013)

This episode was amazing. Amy finally snapping at Sheldon was great. But holy crap, it's already been two years in-universe?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2013)

That vanity card at end  So fucking true.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The fudge is that?



Were you asking me that?

It's a merrie melodie from the new looney tunes show.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

I know what it is, but its horrifying man.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 8, 2013)

"Did you see the one where Lori dies?"

Oh Sheldon. :33


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know what it is, but its horrifying man.



Really? I thought it was funny.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the first time we've seen any hint of Mrs. Wolowitz's body shape, right?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> This is the first time we've seen any hint of Mrs. Wolowitz's body shape, right?



Well we always knew she was big from the jokes but this is the first time we've ever seen any part of Howard's mum.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2013)

Howard's mom was in this episode?? I need to watch it. 

I imagine Howard's mom being a fatter, older version of Bernadette.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Well we always knew she was big from the jokes but this is the first time we've ever seen any part of Howard's mum.



Somehow I liked it better when she was a "mystery", plus how can someone of her size MOVE SO FAST
Though I actually thought she would be even bigger


----------



## James Bond (Feb 8, 2013)

Tbh I thought Raj was gonna end up sleeping with her the way the episode was going but yeah I agree it's better to keep her as a mystery.


----------



## TGM (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone else have a hard time buying Leonard not knowing that Dumbledore dies by now? Even if he hasn't read the books, and has managed to skip the movies as well, it's been plastered _all over_ the internet. For someone who's supposed to be as big a geek like him, I just can't buy that at all. That's like someone freaking out over being told that Darth Vader is Luke's father. Who the hell doesn't know this already by now?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2013)

Kind of agreed... even penny knew HP spoilers


----------



## Jay. (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah that episode spoiled me

didn't know that dumbledore dies.

"Did you see the one where Lori dies?"
"maybe she doesn't let's find out"

had me in tears



> Tbh I thought Raj was gonna end up sleeping with her the way the episode was going but yeah I agree it's better to keep her as a mystery.


while agree on the mystery part and laugh at the sex with raj part

the big bang theory could go on for so many more seasons because it doesn't go anywhere. They picked up mrs. jewloshit as a cliffhanger like the mother in himym.
Ofc noth exactly like that but lorre wants to make the audience curious on how she looks like, keeping interest in the show.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 8, 2013)

Amy is pretty cool though. I doubt any other woman would put up with Sheldon's nonsense for all this time.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know if you guys noticed, but Howard's mom is obviously played by a black woman. If you look closely, you'll notice a brief glimpse of her hair/face.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2013)

This week's episode was not one of this season's better episodes, in my opinion, since it focused too strongly on relationships with very little mention of "geeky" subjects. Plus, it re-used a plot that has been done very frequently, at this point: Leonard and Sheldon have a major argument, and Leonard is annoyed with the Roommate Agreement, prompting him to leave the apartment.

I was interested in the possibility of Amy becoming Sheldon's new roommate, but I see that Sheldon was as uncomfortable with that idea as Penny was with the idea of Leonard moving into her apartment, and I was not surprised that the _status quo_ of the living situations was restored at the end of the episode. I did like how Amy yelled at Sheldon for him being so difficult and stalling with their relationship, and I wonder what developments may occur in the near future.

I did feel that other part of the episode, with Raj keeping Mrs. Wolowitz company, was rather awkward; for how much longer are the story writers intending to have Mrs. Wolowitz feel lonely and unloved now that Howard no longer lives with her? I was very surprised that a glimpse of Mrs. Wolowitz was actually shown in this episode, since she has never been seen on screen before, apart from the aerial view of the building were Howard and Bernadette were married at the end of the fifth season; that was a new twist for this series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

Well it did explain a shitload of Howard's behavioral issues.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I like PennyxSheldon more than PennyxLeonard


----------



## Jimin (Feb 10, 2013)

Personally, of all the characters, Sheldon x Penny seems to have the most... chemistry. While Sheldon annoys Penny and Sheldon is condescending towards Penny, the two of them just seem to fit well together. They're like... ketchup and mustard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

With a dash of honey^


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's why I don't get why they're trying to force Penny/Leonard so much. It doesn't even make sense to me really.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 10, 2013)

Well... the only way I could see this working out is if AmyxLeonard happens somehow. Otherwise, it would be really awkward and stuff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe thats why they brought in alex


----------



## Jimin (Feb 10, 2013)

The way I see it, Penny x Sheldon pretty much resembles a married couple that annoy each other all the time but still really dig each other at the end of the day. The only thing missing from that pairing is the romantic/sexual element involved.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> The way I see it, Penny x Sheldon pretty much resembles a married couple that annoy each other all the time but still really dig each other at the end of the day. The only thing missing from that pairing is the romantic/sexual element involved.



But with all the references of Penny parenting Sheldon over the series, I still would see it as weird for them to end up in a romantic relationship. I think the reason their relationship works so well is because the lack of a romantic element.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 10, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> But with all the references of Penny parenting Sheldon over the series, I still would see it as weird for them to end up in a romantic relationship. I think the reason their relationship works so well is because the lack of a romantic element.



It still feels more healthy than Leonard x Penny to me. Granted it's hard for me to explain that but the more Leonard and Penny are together the less I like them together, and it just feels like Sheldon and Penny just click when they're doing things together. That's why the episodes that focus on the two of them are the best ones. Like the episode where Sheldon had to take Penny to the hospital or the one where Penny had to take care of sick Sheldon.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 10, 2013)

Personally, I find the whole door knocking thing between Sheldon and Penny to have a lot more chemistry than Penny and Leonard doing it.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> It still feels more healthy than Leonard x Penny to me. Granted it's hard for me to explain that but the more Leonard and Penny are together the less I like them together, and it just feels like Sheldon and Penny just click when they're doing things together. That's why the episodes that focus on the two of them are the best ones. Like the episode where Sheldon had to take Penny to the hospital or the one where Penny had to take care of sick Sheldon.


Or when Sheldon was helping Penny set up her borrett business. That was a really good example of why Leonard and Penny have the best chemistry.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 10, 2013)

Penny and Sheldon have a big sis -lil bro type of relationship, and it's great. Romantic? Ugh, no thank you.


----------



## andrea (Feb 11, 2013)

the reason there's no romantic/sexual element to sheldon/penny is because there is no romantic/sexual anything coming from sheldon with anybody


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 11, 2013)

Sheldon is a weird lad          .


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2013)

Lysandra said:


> the reason there's no romantic/sexual element to sheldon/penny is because there is no romantic/sexual anything coming from sheldon with anybody



Not true, Sheldon has shown that he does have feelings for Amy but as explained in the last episode expressing those feelings isn't easy for him. Remember when he was okay with Amy hugging him after he read Kripke's research? The old Sheldon would've never been okay with that.


----------



## andrea (Feb 11, 2013)

which is only a recent development given the fact that he actually _tried_. if he'd actually try to pursue a romantic relationship with penny or another woman i'm pretty sure the results would be the same.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2013)

He's shown before, remember when he got jealous when Amy went out with Stuart or when Amy left him he went nuts and bought cats? Just because they dont kiss and have sex like every other couple doesn't mean there isnt growth in their relationship.

Sheldon had never had a girlfriend before Amy and being extremely intelligent probrally never thought he would so he's had to learn how to be a boyfriend by making mistakes for example; he didn't care about Amy's big news and Penny explained to him he should take interest in what she does. Personally I find their relationship to be interesting as it isn't as droned down to being over simplified fight/make up sex as most TV sitcom relationships end up being.

Also let's not forget Amy wasnt always attracted to Sheldon physically (remember back when she held his hand and felt nothing?) which has clearly changed since being with him for two years so both characters have been given growth at a decent pace considering their personalities.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Penny and Sheldon have a big sis -lil bro type of relationship, and it's great. Romantic? Ugh, no thank you.


I actually feel like, if the writers were being real about it, Leonary and Penny would be the lil bro big sis relationship, because that's how she treats Leonard most of the time and that's how he sees Penny. Penny should like Sheldon before she likes Leonard, but I guess his childishness hurts that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2013)

Sheldon also has a very big self preservation clause going on in his behavior


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Raj*esh's the best! xD


----------



## Jay. (Feb 11, 2013)

imagine sheldon banging penny


----------



## Kuya (Feb 11, 2013)

am i the only one that's more attracted to Bernadette than I am to Penny? Id smash both either way.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

Bernadette's voice is annoying though, and the actress doesn't even talk like that normally.


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kuya said:


> am i the only one that's more attracted to Bernadette than I am to Penny? Id smash both either way.



You're not the only one xD I too favor Bernadette and she can be badass sometimes, which is jwesome!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2013)

Kuya said:


> am i the only one that's more attracted to Bernadette than I am to Penny? Id smash both either way.


Yes Bernadette is obviously the supperior female over all. Who wouldn't hit a PHd red megane scientist? As far as I'm concerned though Penny's ass > Bernadette's but Bernadette's tits >>> Penny's.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2013)

Izi90 said:


> You're not the only one xD I too favor Bernadette and she can be badass sometimes, which is jwesome!



I read that as Jewsome... Which makes it no wonder Howard married her.

*cue laugh track*


----------



## Jay. (Feb 15, 2013)

Sheldon and Amy has to be one of the greatest love stories of all time


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2013)

Eric x Donna has to be top 10 all time as well. :>


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2013)

Sheldon's look of bemusement when his assistant assumed he wanted her help on research made me laugh out loud.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 17, 2013)

Kuya said:


> am i the only one that's more attracted to Bernadette than I am to Penny? Id smash both either way.



Bernadette/Rauch does have more traditionally attractive features than Penny/Cuoco.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone notice that the actress who played Gretchen was Briana Cuoco, Kaley Cuoco's sister?


:amazed *mind blown*  Is it just me or does Kaley's sister look like a somewhat Asian version of her?


> As for Sheldon and Amy, why is Sheldon still being so rude to Alex, and, more importantly, why is she still working for him?


Why wouldn't he be?  He's that way to everyone.  This show hasn't been big on keeping any character development.
She probably signed a contract of some form?  


> I also very much liked the final scene, where Raj gave a moving and emotional speech to the other people at the comic book store declaring that not having partners does not make them "losers." I also liked how a woman liked his speech, but I was very displeased when Raj said "later, losers" as he left with the woman. How could he be such a hypocrite? Was the woman intended only as a one-shot character, or shall she be a recurring character? I shall definitely be interested to see if she appears again.


Well it was a joke.  A rather lame one, but a joke about how quickly he'd turn on his principles, probably a commentary on how all men are like that.

She is supposed to be recurring for a couple of episodes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2013)

Because Alex is very stupid thats not how these things work, if she want to be included in sheldons work then she should capture his attention by bring something of sizable value to him to change his perception of her, she needs to prove herself.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, Raj is a total fake. Once he "exceeded" the others, he tried to rub it in their faces. He pretty much lied to everyone (and to himself) to make himself feel better and then changed his opinion as soon as he could to try and look superior afterwards. So yeah, that was quite detestable.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 17, 2013)

I was disappointed with Sheldon after he didn't give Amy that painting.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2013)

Raj ''See you later losers'' is consistent with his character. People overlook the fact that under his shyness he's a bit of a dick with the attitude of a womaniser, look at his date with Penny.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 17, 2013)

Like what Howward said about him being a dick most of the time just Penny didnt hear it.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 17, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I do agree with that, so I hope that Raj can overcome that habit of his; if Howard did, so can Raj, in my mind.


Howard overcame it?  The dude didn't do his wife's laundry despite being the housewife of the couple because he was playing video games for countless hours?  He's still a manchild.  Raj can suppress it better, but ultimately, I'm pretty sure he'll always be the same way around women(except under the effects of certain medication)


> while Amy and Bernadette were first introduced to serve as romantic interested for Sheldon and Howard, they recently have been developed beyond those relationships to have their own unique identities.


They do, but really only as offshoots of Penny's group.  Sheldon, Howard, Leonard, Raj, and Penny can all have their individual stories, but Amy and Bernadette don't even exist without at least one of those guys available.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 17, 2013)

PDQ said:


> They do, but really only as offshoots of Penny's group.  Sheldon, Howard, Leonard, Raj, and Penny can all have their individual stories, but Amy and Bernadette don't even exist without at least one of those guys available.



Why is that? Why cannot Amy and Bernadette be truly independent of the others as characters?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2013)

The house chores should actually be split between the two of them as Howard is also working full time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

PDQ said:


> Howard overcame it?  The dude didn't do his wife's laundry despite being the housewife of the couple because he was playing video games for countless hours?  He's still a manchild.  Raj can suppress it better, but ultimately, I'm pretty sure he'll always be the same way around women(except under the effects of certain medication)
> 
> They do, but really only as offshoots of Penny's group.  Sheldon, Howard, Leonard, Raj, and Penny can all have their individual stories, but Amy and Bernadette don't even exist without at least one of those guys available.



He didnt do the laundry because he spent 12 hours making a heart in sand. Pay attention. Why he didnt mention that I dont get it


----------



## Jimin (Feb 18, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I do agree with that, so I hope that Raj can overcome that habit of his; if Howard did, so can Raj, in my mind.
> 
> So, if the woman whom he met is to be a recurring character, I do hope that is given greater depth and development than simply being a romantic interest for Raj. Penny functions as a character outside of her relationship with Leonard, and while Amy and Bernadette were first introduced to serve as romantic interested for Sheldon and Howard, they recently have been developed beyond those relationships to have their own unique identities. Therefore, I do hope that the same shall be true for Raj's new girlfriend, as well.



Oh right, that's true too. I guess Raj isn't too different from Howard then.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is that? Why cannot Amy and Bernadette be truly independent of the others as characters?



Well... the reason they're in the group is through their boyfriends at first. At this point, Bernadette and Howard are married, so by definition, anything Howard or Bernadette do will affect each other and probably the group at large. Amy? Hmm... even if she broke up with Sheldon, I could see her being a part of the group. She's got enough of a dynamic with Penny and Bernadette.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

There were two better looking girls in the shop though XD


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but why is it that the same method that works for the characters in this series does not often work for me?



Because it's fiction?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

Nah I meant the girl he asked to join for coffee, there are two better looking girls in the shop

Im not attracted to blonde girls anyway.Though the last girl I was interested in was blonde amusingly


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

I dont like my women pasty white either.^ Though there are a few of that persuasion  women I find atheistically pleasing. I just tend not to like blonde  on my girls. I prefer black hair.

I also dontl ike freckles. Im also a legs man.

The woman Raj was with was very awkward XD


----------



## PDQ (Feb 18, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is that? Why cannot Amy and Bernadette be truly independent of the others as characters?


I didn't say they can't.  I said they *don't*.  They've never been written to have their own storylines outside of everyone else.  We haven't seen a scene of either of them doing their own thing with a new character.  That being said, they did create a separate life for Penny.  Without them, Penny would just be a side character who exists for the sake of the guys.  An audience surrogate/love interest mainly.


DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I also am not fond of Bernadette's voice; why does Melissa Rauch (the actress) use such a voice for her character, when her natural voice is much lower and less grating?


Probably to be cute/seem shy, to match her personality.  A sultry voice doesn't match the kind of girl Howard would date.


> Yes, I know that Howard can still be immature at times, but he has finally moved out of his mother's house and no longer attempts to woo every woman whom he encounters


Bernadette practically forced him to move out and he doesn't woo every woman because he's married.  They weren't personality changes, they were a change of circumstance.


> On that subject, I shall admit that I actually feel slightly jealous of Raj for how easily he attracted that woman at the end of the episode; he was very polite to her and was not forceful or crude. He simply asked her to join him for coffee, and she accepted his invitation.


For all his talk of being alone, women tend to throw themselves at him.  If for nothing else than the writers' sense of humor to screw with him because of his mutism.  If he had the alcohol thing earlier, he could be hooking up with Sheldon's sister.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)

Eh well you saw what living with Howards mother inudces. A child like mentality, half the time howard has a perfectly good explanation for the things he does yet he always says the dumbest reason first.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 20, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I also am not fond of Bernadette's voice; why does Melissa Rauch (the actress) use such a voice for her character, when her natural voice is much lower and less grating?



It's called acting. Sometimes you act and use another voice. Not your natural voice. Because the character description says: "Annoying little blonde with huge tits and high pitched voice".
Ergo you use your high pitched voice.


Stereotypes are Chuck Lorre's special moves.

Raj and Penny are prime examples.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 21, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you mean by that? When did Howard ever say or suggest that he would not be interested in a "sultry" woman? Prior to his marriage to Bernadette, I would have expected such a woman to be the perfect match for him.


I don't mean Howard's preferences, I mean storywise it makes more sense for him to be with someone who's a little weird herself, to allow a more interesting character dynamic.  Having him married to someone normal like Penny would be redundant.  Bernadette is like a cross between Amy and Penny, kind of weird but kind of normal.


> So, are you saying that the writers may be deliberately keeping Raj's selective mutism simply for the sake of creating humor in the story? That is most horrible, in my mind, since I do believe that it would be excellent character development for Raj to overcome that particular flaw?


They've already essentially gotten rid of the characteristic by having him near alcohol in every scene there's a girl.  He's practically an alcoholic now and his mutism hasn't come up in a couple seasons as far as I recall.


> And what about Howard being the only scientist in the cast who does not have a Doctorate? Are the writers deliberately keeping him that way to create drama, tension, and humor?


Partially maybe.  Probably more because he's an engineer.  Engineers, unlike scientists, don't need Ph.D's to have successful jobs, even Master's are sometimes overkill.  Ph.D's are only for academics.  Professional Masters are for engineers because they build stuff in the field like for NASA probes, not researching.  It's a point to make fun of him like how Sheldon makes fun of Leonard for being an experimental physicist instead of theoretical like himself and therefore his work is "derivative", which basically pokes fun at the differences between the two, even though both are necessary.  It's like how physics majors make fun of chem majors and hard science majors make fun of social sciences.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

"how can she remember all those lines, but as a waitress she cant remember no tomato on my hamburger" 

fucking epic sheldon


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 21, 2013)

Raj is so pathetic that the only woman he can be with is one that is exactly like him. GET IT?! That's the jooooooke! BAZINGA, BOJANGLES, ZIMBABWE!


----------



## Shiftiness (Feb 22, 2013)

The writers are definitely going to point that out to us over and over again, but even so, that was kind of sweet.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 22, 2013)

Raj is getting Ted's sloppy seconds


----------



## Luna (Feb 23, 2013)

Is this show worth checking out? I'm curious about since, my friends usually tell me that I'm like the character Shelldon, I think his name is. And from what I've heard, this show isn't half bad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 23, 2013)

If your friends ever tell you they want to slap you for being silly beyond belief then yes your like sheldon. 
If you complain about your sandwiches being out of order and thus not being a sandwich then yes your like sheldon


----------



## Luna (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmm…. that does sound like me.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 23, 2013)

Luna said:


> Is this show worth checking out? I'm curious about since, my friends usually tell me that I'm like the character Shelldon, I think his name is. And from what I've heard, this show isn't half bad.



Basically every episode.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If you complain about your sandwiches being out of order and thus not being a sandwich then yes your like sheldon


I think you mean if you cut a wonton in half and call it an open faced sandwich (which doesn't make sense because you wouldn't cut it lengthwise...)


DemonDragonJ said:


> This season now has seventeen episodes, and of those episodes, I have found only three to be truly spectacular; _The 43 Peculiarity, The parking Lot Escalation,_ and _The Bakersfield Expedition._ Other episodes in this season have been enjoyable, but only those three seem to have had the same level of well-written humor and dialogue that was much more prevalent in the earlier seasons of this series. What does everyone else say about that? Do you believe that this series is currently very different from how it was in its earlier seasons?


Not sure if it's different or if I've just grown tired of the humor.  Doesn't feel as clever as it used to.  Maybe it's due to the other shows I've been watching in the mean time.


> Who is Ted? Are you referring to Ted from _How I Met Your Mother?_ If so, what is the connection between him and Raj? Does/did the actress who plays Lucy have a role in that other series?


Ted Buckland from Scrubs I assume(just from a quick wiki search of the actress's prior roles in other sitcoms and her relationships)



> I did indeed feel sorry for Raj that the woman, whose name is given as Lucy in the credits, abandoned him, and I was very worried when he vowed to never again leave his apartment, but I am very glad that they each gave the other another chance at the end of the episode. I did feel that Raj was being excessive in insulting himself, but at least he was able to reconcile with Lucy.
> 
> I also was pleased to see that Sheldon was actually genuinely polite to Penny, even if it was necessary for Amy to remind him to thank her, which contrasted with his rather rude behavior in the previous two episodes.


I don't usually get caught up in the emotions of the series.  The creators don't take the characters too seriously, focusing more on gags than character development.  Though the occasional heartwarming moments like Sheldon giving Penny a hug for Nimoy's napkin can be pretty awesome, but it usually reverts back to normal in a couple episodes, the only exceptions being Amy becoming more normal than when she was introduced(which is slightly offputting to be honest) and Howard's marriage.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2013)

best fun with flags episode


can't stop laughing


"Gosh Penny"


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 24, 2013)

"Spread those legs to attract the men."

Oh my god, best "Fun with Flags" episode ever.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 24, 2013)

My favorite line from last week's episode was:

*Howard:* I can just..._feel_...when Raj is in trouble.
*Bernadette:* Just how close were you two before we were married?
*Leonard:* Don't go looking under that rock.

That was definitely very hilarious!


----------



## kazuri (Feb 24, 2013)

> Spread those legs to attract the men."



That is NOT what he said. "Spread those legs, invite them in."


----------



## James Bond (Feb 24, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Who is Ted? Are you referring to Ted from _How I Met Your Mother?_ If so, what is the connection between him and Raj? Does/did the actress who plays Lucy have a role in that other series?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il1VTVYRQD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 24, 2013)

kazuri said:


> That is NOT what he said. "Spread those legs, invite them in."



Sorry, jeez. I don't make it a task to memorize the lines exactly.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2013)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il1VTVYRQD8[/YOUTUBE]



Yes, thank you very much.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 25, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Sorry, jeez. I don't make it a task to memorize the lines exactly.



That was a pretty bad paraphrase even.  It makes Sheldon sound like an intentional perv when he was basically just repeating what Penny just taught him with a subtle difference, which was the whole reason it was funny.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 25, 2013)

PDQ said:


> That was a pretty bad paraphrase even.  It makes Sheldon sound like an intentional perv when he was basically just repeating what Penny just taught him with a subtle difference, which was the whole reason it was funny.



Well, the purpose of that line was him "innocently" repeating what Penny said and some .

Obviously Penny spreading her legs to invite them in could be interpreted in more than one way.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 25, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Well, the purpose of that line was him "innocently" repeating what Penny said and some .
> 
> Obviously Penny spreading her legs to invite them in could be interpreted in more than one way.



Yes exactly, hence "invite them in" is funny because it is accidental innuendo.  "Invite the men" isn't accidental innuendo, it's something you'd hear from a master of the single entendre.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 8, 2013)

They should've just made Raj gay.


----------



## ovanz (Mar 8, 2013)

Now Raj too will get a girlfriend 

What happened with nerds that cound't get women from early seasons? i still laugh at the show, but...now they can have sex whenever they want ;(


----------



## PDQ (Mar 8, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They should've just made Raj gay.



But then his fear of/mutism when talking to women would make no sense.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually, yes. It would have added an extra dimension to the show if there was a gay guy or a lesbian girl in the show. Of course, there isn't, so that's that. It would be strange if they just introduced one now.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 9, 2013)

^ They did briefly introduce that lesbian who wanted to use Raj as "the beard".

Anyway, I found Raj's date to be pretty cute. :33


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Actually, yes. It would have added an extra dimension to the show if there was a gay guy or a lesbian girl in the show. Of course, there isn't, so that's that. It would be strange if they just introduced one now.



At this point, making Raj gay would make it seem like he's only turning gay because he can't get any as a hetero. Imagine the outrage on that.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2013)

If Raj was gay all of his humorous quirks would turn to crude and offensive jokes.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 10, 2013)

Why can't he be bi?


----------



## Jay. (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## PDQ (Mar 10, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, I was very displeased at how one of the students was extremely rude to Howard, and even more so when he did not refute her words. He should have stated that he was an engineer who maintained important equipment on the station, making him far more than a mere flight attendant.


True, but that would spoil the humor.  The show is first and foremost a comedy, so a rational counterpoint often is cast aside for the sake of humor(much like how almost all jokes about why things are the way they are, like why 24/7 stores have locks, have logical explanations that aren't delved into).

Though the "I'm an American hero and your dad serves nuts" was a bit awkward.  They should've just had someone step in to interrupt him after she said that.


> Therefore, I was glad when Sheldon saved the day by contacting Amy and Bernadette and having them speak to the young women about careers in science, although the fact that they were dressed as Disney princesses somewhat contradicted their words.


It didn't really contradict, just provided a funny visual juxtaposition.  They didn't say women scientists couldn't have fun or care about their looks, just that they're taught to care more about it than science, which in their case wasn't true, they enjoy both.


> On that subject, I was surprised that Penny seemed to be intimidated by Bernadette's challenge, as I have always presumed that Penny is physically the strongest of the three women, as she is the tallest and was raised on a farm in Nebraska.


I think it was more a lack of motivation.  Bernie seemed to really want it, whereas I don't think Penny wanted it badly enough to fight for it.  Plus they'd lose their driver, and I know I would rather sit back and let someone else drive a few hours than do it myself.


> Raj's date with Lucy was entertaining, and also great progress for him as a character, since he was able to communicate with her without being intoxicated, although his stating that "I like sports" was very unskilled, in my mind, as I see no reason why Lucy would have had any problem with his original statement.


It makes sense with his personality, especially sober, to be hesitant to say anything that would be too unusual, despite what she's like.  Plus she gave him a weird look when she read it so he had to change it.


> I do hope that Raj's relationship with Lucy may be a way for him to finally overcome his selective mutism, as I believe that the writers have used that as a plot device or for humor too often at this point in the series; if Howard is married and Sheldon actually admits to having a girlfriend, then I believe that Raj should definitely be able to overcome his selective mutism.


It could happen, the mutism aspect was getting stale already, which is why they always have him near alcohol these days.  It would only be a subtle change to the show anyways.


> I definitely found the final scene at the end to be humorous, and I certainly sympathized with Amy, the only one of the three main female characters whose partner did not reciprocate her romantic advances: poor Amy.


It's the .  It made the most sense plotwise.  Frankly, she should've known better than to try.  If she was smarter, she'd do something that fits his interest better than a Disney princess, say Leia in the golden bikini or something.


> That image, the image of nerds/geeks being socially unskilled men who cannot gain the affections of women, is an outdated and offensive stereotype, so it is gradually disappearing, similar to how many other offensive stereotypes are also fading away: for example, in many films and comics from previous decades, Africans were often portrayed as being dim-witted and clumsy, and Asians were portrayed as being sinister and deceptive, and those images are all but extinct now (and yet, for some reason, middle-aged white males, such as Homer Simpson and Peter Griffin are still acceptable targets for offensive humor). In a similar manner, no longer are nerds and geeks (i.e., fans of video game, fantasy role-playing games, Japanese animation, and science fiction franchises) being portrayed as unattractive social outcasts who rarely interact with members of the opposite sex, and that is a very positive trend, in my opinion.


That being said, this show has long been predicated on such stereotypes, despite how outdated they were since the show's beginnings.  I mean, one of the big complaints in reviews was about the episode a few weeks ago where the girls went to the comic book store and everyone stared like they'd never seen one, despite the fact that we later see in the more recent episode during the singles party that there are female customers.


> Many television series recently have been featuring homosexual characters in an effort to seem more diverse and tolerant, so I definitely believe it would be good to have a bisexual character, as well. That would definitely be a way to show greater tolerance and also decrease romantic problems, in my mind.


  If this were BBC, namely Torchwood, then


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been rewatching episodes from season 4, and I have realized that Priya seemed to have little character depth outside of her relationship with Leonard. Although Raj was hinted at having a large family from the beginning of the series, I always found it to be odd that the story writers waited until the fourth season to introduce one of his siblings, in contrast to Sheldon's sister, Missy, who was introduced in the first season. It seemed to me that Priya was introduced specifically to be a romantic interest for Leonard, and thus create tension between him and Penny, since they had recently ended their relationship at that time. Nearly every scene in which Priya appeared featured her interacting with either Raj or Leonard, and the end of her relationship with Leonard was also departure from the series altogether. Unlike Amy and Bernadette, who have recently been developed as characters beyond their romantic relationships, Priya had little identity outside of her relationship with Leonard, which I find to be very unfortunate.

Did anyone else notice that? Do you wish that Priya had been developed as a character beyond her relationship with Leonard?


----------



## PDQ (Mar 12, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been rewatching episodes from season 4, and I have realized that Priya seemed to have little character depth outside of her relationship with Leonard. Although Raj was hinted at having a large family from the beginning of the series, I always found it to be odd that the story writers waited until the fourth season to introduce one of his siblings, in contrast to Sheldon's sister, Missy, who was introduced in the first season.


Family plotlines usually end up contrived so you can't have them too often.  
This series also tends to make family very temporary, only appearing for an episode(except a certain Jewish mother).  This is probably because their pathway is preset due to their preexisting relationship with a character.
Unlike random new characters that pop up out of nowhere, you can only make so many family members, so you have to wait until you have a good reason to bring them up.  Missy was pretty much wasted in one episode.  At least Priya had a whole series of episodes she was involved in.


> It seemed to me that Priya was introduced specifically to be a romantic interest for Leonard, and thus create tension between him and Penny, since they had recently ended their relationship at that time. Nearly every scene in which Priya appeared featured her interacting with either Raj or Leonard, and the end of her relationship with Leonard was also departure from the series altogether. Unlike Amy and Bernadette, who have recently been developed as characters beyond their romantic relationships, Priya had little identity outside of her relationship with Leonard, which I find to be very unfortunate.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that? Do you wish that Priya had been developed as a character beyond her relationship with Leonard?


It was similar for Stephanie Barnett.  Ultimately primary love interests(Penny x Leonard) push aside others and short of breakups, don't leave room for them to return.

When you think about it, there's definitely characters some of the girls practically never interact with.  I can't recall any time Amy's had anything to do with Raj or Howard that isn't because of Sheldon.  I get the feeling the only reason Amy and Bernadette have more to do with than their relationship with Howard/Sheldon is to allow Penny a life outside the guys, so Priya couldn't be involved in that because she'd have to replace Penny in that group.

Actually I miss Leslie Winkle.  She had the best development outside a romantic interest.  She had flings with a bunch of guys, had her besting Sheldon on occasion and was part of the work environment.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2013)

PDQ: Are you saying that there may be no further appearances by Missy, that there is little to do with her character that has not already been done? If Sheldon's mother has sufficient character depth for her to appear in five episodes of this series, then I am certain that Missy can appear again, if necessary. Plus, if Amy is to ever meet more members of Sheldon's family, surely, they shall need to appear on screen, or at least be mentioned profusely?

And I do agree that Leslie Winkle had greater potential, but the story writers did not believe so; they believed that she was uninteresting outside of her rivalry with Sheldon and her brief romance with Leonard, but I definitely believe that the writers could have done far more with her as a character. However, I am certain that Sarah Gilbert's departure from the series to focus on other projects of hers was a major factor in her character being written out of the series.


----------



## PDQ (Mar 13, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> PDQ: Are you saying that there may be no further appearances by Missy, that there is little to do with her character that has not already been done? If Sheldon's mother has sufficient character depth for her to appear in five episodes of this series, then I am certain that Missy can appear again, if necessary. Plus, if Amy is to ever meet more members of Sheldon's family, surely, they shall need to appear on screen, or at least be mentioned profusely?


He mentioned her a couple of times outside of her appearance, but really, what was her role other than the shock factor of being hot, and trying to seduce Raj as a joke at the end?  Now that they're all in relationships, it makes little sense to have her back since no one is there to hit on her.

The mom has the juxtaposition of being a fundamentalist which irked the guys as well as being someone Sheldon could run to because she's his parent.  While Amy could meet Missy, what would be the point from a comedy standpoint?  I don't think she brings enough to the table in terms of humor potential to justify bringing her back.

Plus I don't think their relationship is the type where meeting parents is a huge deal.


> And I do agree that Leslie Winkle had greater potential, but the story writers did not believe so; they believed that she was uninteresting outside of her rivalry with Sheldon and her brief romance with Leonard, but I definitely believe that the writers could have done far more with her as a character. However, I am certain that Sarah Gilbert's departure from the series to focus on other projects of hers was a major factor in her character being written out of the series.


The sad thing is that she wasn't written out, she was more forgotten about as far as I remember.  Did they ever explain her absence?  They didn't see her for 18 months then she slams the door on him, but somehow she never pops up at work.  They could've at least said she was off at some new university offhandedly or something.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh man, Missy interacting with Amy and Sheldon... that's gonna be quite the hilarious situation.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> Oh man, Missy interacting with Amy and Sheldon... that's gonna be quite the hilarious situation.



Yes, I would image so, although I believe that an interaction between Amy and Leslie would be even more hilarious.

On that subject, PDQ: I do agree that it was weird how Leslie basically disappeared without any explanation; surely, the story writers could have devised a logical explanation for her departure from the series (i.e., employing the "put on a bus" trope rather than the "Chuck Cunningham syndrome" trope)?


----------



## PDQ (Mar 14, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> (i.e., employing the "put on a bus" trope rather than the "Chuck Cunningham syndrome" trope)?



 I was actually going to use those terms myself but wasn't sure if you'd be familiar with them.

But yes, exactly.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh god, that last line.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 15, 2013)

subbing this thread


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2013)

Putting the fact that it is a sitcom to the side...... I thought they were all pretty disrespectful. Maybe I'm too used to individuals who stay in their lane.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 15, 2013)

I think Sheldon's version was the truthful version


----------



## PDQ (Mar 15, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Tonight's episode was actually very serious compared to other episodes, but I enjoyed it very much, as it provided excellent character development for Howard.


It was, although I fear it'll have little in the way of lasting effects given the show's general tone.  It was interesting for them to do such a serious episode, I can't recall any on quite the same level of drama.


> When everyone apart from Howard eventually learned the content of the letter, I was glad that each of them revealed a different version of its contents, allowing Howard, and thus, by extension, the audience, to decide which tale was the true content of the letter. I do not imagine that Howard's father shall ever appear in person in the series, but at least now, Howard can actually respect him and not wallow in hatred of the man for abandoning his wife and young child years ago.


I thought Amy(or at least her actress) delivered it best.  Bernadette's felt forced, although it may have to do with Melissa Rauch having to do such a serious scene with that weird voice and Leonard's was a bit too cheesy, although it could just be the way the father writes.

The unfortunate side effect of so many versions is that he sounded like he liked more than one, so whichever is true will mean the ones he wished were also true were false(unless they split up parts of the letter between two people)

That being said, the graduation one would be the most f-ed up to make up if it weren't true.


> To which "last line" are you referring: The when Penny shouted "the party's over!"? If so, I definitely agree that that was hilarious, indeed!


Well that combined with the insinuation that she had a dog did make for a nice comic relief.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, not just the last line, but the entire _last_ joke. Fucking Penny.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I think Sheldon's version was the truthful version



I agree completely, I mean it's the obvious choice amirite?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Back in season four, when Priya and Leonard were in a relationship, why did Amy dislike Priya so strongly, and why was she attempting to convince Penny and Bernadette to share her dislike of Priya? And, in one episode, after spending time conversing with Priya, Amy said "I regret my earlier cattiness; she is an absolute delight!", but then she again displayed dislike of Priya after that. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## James Bond (Mar 17, 2013)

She was probrally doing what she thought was the social protocol as best friend to Penny.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

what channel shows new episodes of bbt? and what site has all the episodes, i keep thinking im caught up, but apparently not


----------



## Jay. (Mar 23, 2013)

i think sheldon's story was the right one


----------



## PDQ (Mar 24, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Back in season four, when Priya and Leonard were in a relationship, why did Amy dislike Priya so strongly, and why was she attempting to convince Penny and Bernadette to share her dislike of Priya? And, in one episode, after spending time conversing with Priya, Amy said "I regret my earlier cattiness; she is an absolute delight!", but then she again displayed dislike of Priya after that. What does everyone else say about that?


Basically what Bond said, she's just looking out for her bestie because she knew Penny had a thing for him so she felt obligated to be catty towards Penny's love rival.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I notice that Sheldon shared _Soft Kitty_ with Penny, singing it to her when she was sick and even having her sing it to him when he was sick, but why did he not sing it to Amy when she was sick? She is his girlfriend, so I would expect that he would wish to sing it to her when she was sick.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 25, 2013)

Penny x Sheldon was foreshadowed long years ago.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I notice that Sheldon shared _Soft Kitty_ with Penny, singing it to her when she was sick and even having her sing it to him when he was sick, but why did he not sing it to Amy when she was sick? She is his girlfriend, so I would expect that he would wish to sing it to her when she was sick.



He didn't sing it to Penny out of the goodness of his heart, he sang it to her because she backed him into a corner. Amy doesn't know so she couldn't back him into a corner.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Amy preferred the bath...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I think Amy preferred the bath...



And being spanked.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2013)

So, this series is now nearly twenty episodes into this season, and since most of its season have lasted for approximately twenty-four episodes, there are not many episodes remaining in this season. Therefore, I wonder if anything drastic shall occur before the end of this season? I myself am still hoping for a major development in Sheldon and Amy's relationship, since it has been active for quite some time, now. And I also have heard that the series shall have only one more season following this one, bringing the total number of seasons to seven; will the writers be able to resolve all remaining plot lines in a satisfactory manner with only one season remaining? What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 2, 2013)

There will probably be more seasons. The show is popular and none of the actors/actresses seem to want to leave atm.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 2, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> And I also have heard that the series shall have only one more season following this one, bringing the total number of seasons to seven; will the writers be able to resolve all remaining plot lines in a satisfactory manner with only one season remaining? What does everyone else say about that?



Which plot lines?  It's very episodic if you ask me, so there's not much to resolve.  The only thing left is perhaps either Penny and Leonard getting married, Raj's girlfriend, and maybe Sheldon's relationship getting deeper with Amy.  The only one I could see ever happening on the show is Raj.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh god, tonight's episode was fucking hilarious. 

"Take your breasts out."


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 4, 2013)

wht was the new episode called


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 4, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> wht was the new episode called



"The Tenure Turbulence"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> "The Tenure Turbulence"



Yes, that title was a reference to the opening of a tenured position and how Sheldon, Leonard, Raj, and Barry Kripke were all attempting to obtain it.



PDQ said:


> Which plot lines?  It's very episodic if you ask me, so there's not much to resolve.  The only thing left is perhaps either Penny and Leonard getting married, Raj's girlfriend, and maybe Sheldon's relationship getting deeper with Amy.  The only one I could see ever happening on the show is Raj.



Yes, that may be true, but I also worry that, if this series continues for too long, the story writers shall begin to expend their best ideas and thus be forced to use worse ideas for episode plots. I have heard that that has occurred with such long-running series as _The Simpsons,_ where the writers have run out of ideas for stories of the episodes, thus resulting in them reusing earlier stories or writing increasingly poor new stories.

As for tonight's episode, the concept was definitely an interesting one, and when Kripke appeared, I was not at all surprised that he was outperforming them. I know that this series is a comedy, so Kripke's ability to best the others is always played for humorous effect, but I am actually growing tired of him constantly one-upping the main four, as it almost makes the story too predictable. I still cannot believe how insensitive Sheldon was being toward Mrs. Davis, but at least she acknowledged that he and his friends are indeed  very intelligent and accomplished scientists. Why did Howard not apply for the position? Would his lack of a doctorate make him less appealing as a candidate? And does Kripke have a doctorate, as well? I do not recall if that has ever been explored.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 5, 2013)

I never laughed so much at the end of an episode. So fucking unexpected.



episode was full of hilarious lines

all by sheldon


It's like Jim Parsons said in the golden globes show, he's thanking "his" writters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2013)

the ending was hilarious..


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 5, 2013)

the new episodes come on, on what channel?

I was thinking TBS , but it wasn't there when I checked


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2013)

In the episode where Missy, Sheldon's sister, appeared, Leonard advised that Sheldon that Sheldon should attempt to "preserve the genetic integrity of his family line" (or something similar), implying that Sheldon should have some level of influence over Missy's choice of mate, but, later, when Raj attempted to do the same with Priya when she and Leonard were in a relationship, Leonard resisted or ignored Raj's attempts. Does anyone else believe that Leonard was being hypocritical there? Also, Mrs. Cooper had another child before she had Sheldon and Missy, so that child, her firstborn son, would actually be the "man of the family," to use Leonard's phrase, but Leonard apparently forgot about him.

On the subject of Raj, why did he and his family members always speak in English to each other when they were alone? I understand that that was likely done for the convenience of the audience, but would not native Indians speak to each other in Hindi? And when Sheldon states to Raj that "English _is_ your native language," was that not odd? Why would an Indian's native language not be Hindi?

Also, in the episode where Raj appeared in _People Magazine,_ after Penny criticized the other three guys for not supporting Raj, why did they not simply explain that Raj was being very obnoxious and arrogant about his accomplishment? Surely, she would have understood?

To return to the subject of Leonard, was anyone disappointed that his mother never learned to be more caring toward him, and that he decided that he did not truly need her approval? I was hoping that she would eventually admit that she did love him and that she was proud of his accomplishments, but that never did concur.

Finally, on the subject of disappointment, was anyone here displeased that Sheldon never did defeat Wil Wheaton? I am glad that they eventually became friends, but Wil Wheaton never received any comeuppance for his heinous acts toward Sheldon and the others (mainly Sheldon), so I believe that it would have been far more dramatically-appropriate if Sheldon had finally succeeded in defeating Wheaton, and _then_ they became friends (i.e., the "Defeat Means Friendship" trope). Does anyone else here share my opinion on any of these subjects?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2013)

Sheldon's racism is hilarious. 

"Screw it I'm going in is what I said to your mother last night"


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

Lack of Raj's new girl is a bit annoying but at the same time for me Raj is the least liked character on the show.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> the ending was hilarious..



And....sigged. Awesome

Funny episode. Best part was where Penny revealed the Twins and Sheldon: "did she do it already"


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2013)

> In the episode where Missy, Sheldon's sister, appeared, Leonard advised that Sheldon that Sheldon should attempt to "preserve the genetic integrity of his family line" (or something similar), implying that Sheldon should have some level of influence over Missy's choice of mate, but, later, when Raj attempted to do the same with Priya when she and Leonard were in a relationship, Leonard resisted or ignored Raj's attempts. Does anyone else believe that Leonard was being hypocritical there? Also, Mrs. Cooper had another child before she had Sheldon and Missy,



Leonard wasn't being a hypocrit, he was only trying to get into her pants, and his planned backfired on him. Leonard I think could care less about genetic stuff.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2013)

The show it's actually: Sheldon and friends.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 6, 2013)

penny's tits. damn


----------



## Garfield (Apr 9, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> penny's tits. damn


I'd to rewatch five times to try and catch on to the dialogue after those buttered buns popped outta the oven. Dayum.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> The show it's actually: Sheldon and friends.



Yeah even though L? Nerd has his moments, Sheldon runs this bitch.

datpenny btw.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 9, 2013)

adee said:


> I'd to rewatch five times to try and catch on to the dialogue after those buttered buns popped outta the oven. Dayum.



The only scene I remember from that episode _was_ that scene...and no dialogue.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 10, 2013)

Best part was Sheldon's gift to the HR lady. Roots. What a fuckin' idiot.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Leonard wasn't being a hypocrit, he was only trying to get into her pants, and his planned backfired on him. Leonard I think could care less about genetic stuff.



In that case, how could Leonard not realize that he would also be an ideal mate for Missy, as well? Did he actually believe that Sheldon would approve of him, if he did not approve of Howard and Raj?

And on that subject, why did Missy seem to be interested in Raj, when she had no interest in Leonard or Howard? What was so different about him?


----------



## PDQ (Apr 11, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that may be true, but I also worry that, if this series continues for too long, the story writers shall begin to expend their best ideas and thus be forced to use worse ideas for episode plots. I have heard that that has occurred with such long-running series as _The Simpsons,_ where the writers have run out of ideas for stories of the episodes, thus resulting in them reusing earlier stories or writing increasingly poor new stories.


So then what you said earlier "And I also have heard that the series shall have only one more season following this one, bringing the total number of seasons to seven; will the writers be able to resolve all remaining plot lines in a satisfactory manner with only one season remaining? " doesn't seem to really be a problem.  If anything, having a finite ending will allow them to use up their best stuff instead of having an indefinite end where they keep having to stretch and use increasingly poorer writing.
When you can't see the finish line, you end up pacing yourself more than pushing yourself to do your best.


> I know that this series is a comedy, so Kripke's ability to best the others is always played for humorous effect, but I am actually growing tired of him constantly one-upping the main four, as it almost makes the story too predictable.


Well, it's played for irony how for all the praise they get, they're constantly one upped by tons of people.  Leslie Winkle was the first who could consistently destroy Sheldon.


> Why did Howard not apply for the position? Would his lack of a doctorate make him less appealing as a candidate? And does Kripke have a doctorate, as well? I do not recall if that has ever been explored.


At least at universities I've been to, you can't be a professor without a Ph.D(although one of mine only had her Ph D for 2 weeks before classes started) and tenure only really applies to professors.  I think Sheldon and Leonard are professors, just research professors whereas Howard is not.


> Finally, on the subject of disappointment, was anyone here displeased that Sheldon never did defeat Wil Wheaton? I am glad that they eventually became friends, but Wil Wheaton never received any comeuppance for his heinous acts toward Sheldon and the others (mainly Sheldon), so I believe that it would have been far more dramatically-appropriate if Sheldon had finally succeeded in defeating Wheaton, and then they became friends (i.e., the "Defeat Means Friendship" trope).


Not really.  Sheldon is lucky as is he's gotten as much attention from someone he's worshipped as much as Wheaton.  The whole thing started because he expected too much.  Wheaton was kinda a dick(although all for the sake of comedy), but I'd imagine celebrities probably get tired of their fans thinking they somehow owe them.


----------



## ovanz (Apr 20, 2013)

Dat sheldon trash talk and dem penny's boobs.



Malvingt2 said:


> the ending was hilarious..





hitokugutsu said:


> And....sigged. Awesome



Yeah i'm gonna sig it too.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2013)

Penny kinda looks musclely in that gif


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 20, 2013)

Have the producers ever addressed why there are no black people on this show other than the lady who is used for racist Sheldon jokes once a season?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2013)

Because it'd be obviously shoehorned in?

Blacks hold less than 2% of PhDs in physics and other STEM fields relevant for this show. Realistically, you'll see several east asians there before a single black guy has a chance.

Though the show isn't exactly going for realism so I dunno.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 20, 2013)

It's not like Penny or Raj's sister have PhDs. Not to mention their jobs are hardly ever real focuses.

And it's like, I rarely see a black person in this. Even in the background.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> It's not like Penny or Raj's sister have PhDs. Not to mention their jobs are hardly ever real focuses.
> 
> And it's like, I rarely see a black person in this. Even in the background.


Raj's sister came to visit Raj so she's an obvious exception.  You can't really include family visits for demographic counts.  Penny is just an anomaly, probably going for the dumb blonde stereotype if anything.  And she's pretty much the only audience surrogate for the show(for non-nerds).  It'd be redundant to have a second major character who isn't a PhD, not to mention without a specific reason like living next door(and the set up isn't big on having a whole bunch of interactions with all the other neighbors).  Theoretically Penny could've been played by a black actress but that probably wouldn't have gone over well having the only main black character play the stupid everyman that Penny represents.  The only other person it could be would be the comic book store owner.  But again, having the only recurring black character play a lonely sap with even fewer romantic prospects than Raj would probably be something they'd avoid to avoid controversy.

Even if their job seems to be a minor background role, they spend many scenes hanging out in the cafeteria/dining hall of the school.  Having someone who doesn't work there or go to school there would be out of place eating with them.  Not to mention I think their friendship is largely predicated on having met at work.  

If anything, there should be more East Asians.  If you include undergrads, there's more Asians than White people at that school, more than there are females.  I'm having a hard time finding stats, but undergraduate admissions of black students per year can apparently be counted on one hand.  And percentage of minorities only drop when including grad school/PhD's.  I think the only Asian person was that one episode with the Korean prodigy who they screwed over.

The only reason they have main characters who are women is because they're the girlfriends.  Penny only got in to their social because of her coincidentally living next to Leonard, they wouldn't cross paths otherwise.  Pretty much the only main female who could be said to be inevitable to meet them was Amy due to the dating site and their similar personalities.  Without the one coincidence of Penny moving next door, this would just be a show about a group of science nerds hanging out after work and during lunch.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 20, 2013)

Sheldon's attempt to scare Raj with a snake


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 20, 2013)

PDQ said:


> Raj's sister came to visit Raj so she's an obvious exception.  You can't really include family visits for demographic counts.  Penny is just an anomaly, probably going for the dumb blonde stereotype if anything.  And she's pretty much the only audience surrogate for the show(for non-nerds).  It'd be redundant to have a second major character who isn't a PhD, not to mention without a specific reason like living next door(and the set up isn't big on having a whole bunch of interactions with all the other neighbors).  Theoretically Penny could've been played by a black actress but that probably wouldn't have gone over well having the only main black character play the stupid everyman that Penny represents.  The only other person it could be would be the comic book store owner.  But again, having the only recurring black character play a lonely sap with even fewer romantic prospects than Raj would probably be something they'd avoid to avoid controversy.
> 
> Even if their job seems to be a minor background role, they spend many scenes hanging out in the cafeteria/dining hall of the school.  Having someone who doesn't work there or go to school there would be out of place eating with them.  Not to mention I think their friendship is largely predicated on having met at work.
> 
> ...


Raj's sister was a main character for an entire season, she didn't just visit Raj. Also, Stewart does not own a PhD and he has a pretty big recurring role. I find it hard to believe they can't fit at least one black actor in this show somehow.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2013)

What about the black tranvestite guy who used to live in Penny's apartment?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 20, 2013)

James Bond said:


> What about the black tranvestite guy who used to live in Penny's apartment?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 20, 2013)

Your argument's flawed anyway, what about the mongoloids you don't seem to be fighting for them just the negroids.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2013)

Probably because I care more about myself than some mongoloids.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2013)

It's not like they need minorities with Ph. Ds. Maybe they could be just like Stuart and stuff. Just people who interact with the nerdy guys on a normal basis.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2013)

Tonight's episode was acceptable, but not as spectacular as some episodes have been. It was great to see Lucy again, but I was displeased when Raj attempt to compensate for his supposed flaw when Lucy described him as being "feminine," and I definitely disliked how Lucy stated that being caring and sensitive were "feminine" traits, as I believe myself to be caring and sensitive, but feel completely secure in being a heterosexual male. However, I was very glad that Raj confessed to Lucy and ceased his _charade,_ as that was a sign of him being honest with her and himself, which allowed their relationship to progress.

I found Leonard and Penny's interaction to be rather tedious and predictable at this point, but still watched it, nevertheless, and I was glad that Penny admitted that she was passionate about Leonard. However, has she not displayed passion about other things earlier in the series?

As for the most major part of the episode, I fully understand Sheldon's frustration over his favorite series being canceled without a proper conclusion, as I have experienced that numerous times, with _Terminator: the Sarah Connor Chronicles, The Finder, Zero Hour, Reboot, Teen Titans,_ and most recently and most frustratingly, the new _Thundercats_ series. I was very annoyed by Amy's attempts to rehabilitate Sheldon, so I was very glad when he showed that he had resisted her the entire time.

There were no significant developments in three of the four romantic relationships that current are occurring in this series, but I am definitely interested to see how Raj and Lucy's relationship progresses, and I also am wondering how Raj's parent shall react when they learn about it, since I doubt that the story writers would miss an opportunity for such great drama resulting from them learning of it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 26, 2013)

son of a bitch I missed it again

does it come on again any time during the week? I was watching the episodes on tbs


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 26, 2013)

that's not the same 

gotta link?


----------



## Shiftiness (Apr 26, 2013)

I choose to take the ending as evidence of PennyxSheldon.



The Prodigy said:


> that's not the same
> 
> gotta link?





Register for the forum, and use Putlocker or Billionuploads. I'm telling you to register, instead of posting the links here, because posting the links in more than one place increases the likelyhood that the copyright holders will discover the links.

Alternatively, go the #taka irc channel on rizon, and get it from gin|tv.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 26, 2013)

There are black physicists, like this guy



He's a string theorist which is pretty relevant to this thread

He's also pretty cool (for a university professor)


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2013)

I hate the new Raj relationship shit. But fucking LOL Sheldon. The Heroes reference and bit at the end were great. Overall though, another pretty throwaway episode. This whole season feels sort of like filler honestly, nothing is really happening in terms of an on-going plit like the past seasons, besides the dumb Raj stuff. I hope that's not the crux of the season finale.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> that's not the same
> 
> gotta link?


What, the lack of commercials too much for you? 

[/COLOR][rartv]


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

I also love how Sheldon shittalked Heroes, so true


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I also love how Sheldon shittalked Heroes, so true





The shot at Heroes stood out for me as well.


----------



## BrooklynJin (Apr 27, 2013)

I love this show.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2013)

I am not familiar with the show _Heroes,_ so how did Sheldon insult it in this episode?

And, Suzuku, why do you not like Raj's relationship with Lucy? What is there to not like about it?


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 28, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not familiar with the show _Heroes,_ so how did Sheldon insult it in this episode?
> 
> And, Suzuku, why do you not like Raj's relationship with Lucy? What is there to not like about it?



You never watched Heroes? Where have you been, underground? Heroes was a television show that ran from 2006-2010 on NBC. Season 1 was the most talked about thing in schools, offices, etc. It was well written, great characters, lots of characters, interesting plot, fed both the superhero genre nerds and the casual drama-loving shippers, etc.

Unfortunately, because of the 2007 Writer's Strike the show went from amazing to trash due to shitty writing + plotholes + poor characterization, etc. Despite the writers coming back, the show continued to go downhill because the writers decided to keep around popular characters for the sake of keeping rabid fans happy.

The show was eventually canceled after Season 5 much to the relief of many (former) fans. Sheldon pretty much summarized this entire point with his shit-talk about the show (Sheldon was upset about shows like Alpha, Firefly, etc. getting canceled, but was relieved that Heroes was).


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2013)

To be honest you didn't really need to watcch Heroes to get the joke. You only needed to watch it to understand that he was telling the truth.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, I forgot about the scene where Sheldon stated that the writers of _Heroes_ "gradually lowered the quality until the fans were happy to see it canceled," rather than simply ending it abruptly, as happened with _Alphas, Thundercats 2011, The Finder, Zero Hour,_ or _Terminator: the Sarah Connor Chronicles._ I myself am not certain which fate of those two I would prefer: abrupt cancellation, or gradual diminishing, as each is agonizing in its own way. I do hope that this series never suffers from either of those fates, as that would be most terrible, indeed.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 28, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I forgot about the scene where Sheldon stated that the writers of _Heroes_ "gradually lowered the quality until the fans were happy to see it canceled," rather than simply ending it abruptly, as happened with _Alphas, Thundercats 2011, The Finder, Zero Hour,_ or _Terminator: the Sarah Connor Chronicles._ I myself am not certain which fate of those two I would prefer: abrupt cancellation, or gradual diminishing, as each is agonizing in its own way. I do hope that this series never suffers from either of those fates, as that would be most terrible, indeed.



Yes, hopefully the writers don't also fall into that pit. Just end the show with a satisfying conclusion rather than drag it out until cancellation.

Considering the fact all of the boys are getting into relationships / married / making career moves, etc. I believe it's quite obvious the writers plan an _eventual_ conclusion to the show.

I know a lot of fans are unhappy with the changes to the show, but I personally prefer the characters moving forward with their lives instead of being stuck in the same spot indefinitely. I mean, they're scientists/nerds, not sociopaths incapable of forming relationships...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with Sheldon on Alphas. I want to know what happened dammit! and I couldn't stop laughing when he brought up Heroes:rofl

Amy was brutal in th


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2013)

People, this is CBS. They care more about ratings than quality. If they could, they wouldn't let a single popular show end. Look at 2.5 Men. Quality is much lower, but it's still on.


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not familiar with the show _Heroes,_ so how did Sheldon insult it in this episode?
> 
> And, Suzuku, why do you not like Raj's relationship with Lucy? What is there to not like about it?


Because it's retarded (literally) and awkward, and isn't even funny like Sheldon/Amy to make up for it. It just feels forced in to give Raj something to do because everyone else is in relationships. Not to mention Raj is just the worst character on the show to begin with...which is saying something really, considering the only good characters are Sheldon and Leonard.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Because it's retarded (literally) and awkward, and isn't even funny like Sheldon/Amy to make up for it. It just feels forced in to give Raj something to do because everyone else is in relationships. Not to mention Raj is just the worst character on the show to begin with...which is saying something really, considering the only good characters are Sheldon and Leonard.



Wow, that is very harsh, in my mind. Why do you consider Raj to be the worst character of the series, and what makes Sheldon and Leonard "the only good characters," to use your words?


----------



## The Prodigy (May 3, 2013)

new episode was meh


----------



## Jaraiya421 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, I might have to agree with the Raj comment, I feel like they're just trying to "entertain" his fans by giving him a girl. His dichotomy with Howard was great but now that Wolowitz has Bernadette, I guess it isn't as strong? So they feel the need to get him a chick also...? Yeah the best episodes really always revolve around Sheldon, he is the heavy hitter of the group... BAZINGA !


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2013)

Episode was pretty poor, they are making Penny look really stupid which I think is unnecssary and Raj's over attatchment to his dog should be dying down due to him finding a girlfriend.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 3, 2013)

Well she's not really stupid. But being in a room full with geniuses (not that she isn't normally)... then again, honestly her staying quiet and making funny faces could've drove that point across rather than saying plug in the pacemaker into a potato


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2013)

Terrible episode. It made me want to fast forward through it. The show is getting worse and worse.


----------



## ovanz (May 3, 2013)

Meh episode, too much focus on the old guy. I only laughed at Penny and the potato thing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2013)

In last night's episode, I was rather displeased with how Raj is showing so much affection for his dog, as that is now becoming annoying, at least it is, to me; although Sheldon had many more cats than Raj has dogs, at least that was for only one episode. I also disliked how Bernadette angrily yelled at Raj, despite the fact they she and Howard lost Cinnamon after Raj had entrusted them to look after her; that was very hypocritical of her. I am glad that we at least now know the name of Raj's dog, many episodes after she was introduced.

For the other part of the episode, Professor Proton was likely a parody of Bill Nye, the Science Guy, and I found it interesting that he was one of Sheldon's major sources of inspiration to pursue a career in science. I did like how he found it interesting that Leonard and Penny have virtually nothing in common, but I do wish that Amy had been present in this episode, so that we could have learned if she ever watched Professor Proton's show when she was younger. If Bernadette was in the episode, why could Amy not have been in it (of course, Bernadette is now married to Howard, so it is likely that almost any time that Howard appears, Bernadette shall appear, as well). I also was glad that Sheldon was able to go in place of Professor Proton to the party that the professor was scheduled for, allowing him to live one of his dreams.

Overall, I found this episode to be rather mediocre compared to some episodes, and I do hope that the writers have not exhausted all of their creativity for this season. I still am hoping for a major development in both Sheldon and Raj's romantic relationships (or at least in Sheldon's) before the end of this season, to give the audience something to anticipate for next season.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 4, 2013)

I honestly think the writers of this show look down on geek/nerd culture. When Leonard talks about proffessor Proton being a cool show, what was wrong with calling a science show cool? These mofos never heard of carl sagan or what?


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I honestly think the writers of this show look down on geek/nerd culture. When Leonard talks about proffessor Proton being a cool show, what was wrong with calling a science show cool? These mofos never heard of carl sagan or what?



I'd think that way if someone else mocked Leonard finding the show cool, but Penny is an ignorant peasant who would have benefited greatly from watching his show. The focus on her stupidity later on in the episode proved that point. What I don't like is when the show portrays her good looks as being equal to their intelligence.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 4, 2013)

That's the thing, penny is shown as part of the 'cool' crowd that goes/went to parties etc I feel that the writer's present her views of what is considered normal as the general consensus amongst most people. 

I don't know, maybe I'm reading too much into it but I have felt in a lot of cases that these guys see purchasing/reading comics, being an avid gamer, liking sci fi shows as purely nerdy/geeky stuff that wouldn't be accepted as being normal by other people. Which is really not the case anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

It's radical view though, which is why it's supposed to be funny.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 5, 2013)

I definitely agree that this series still portrays too many negative (and often completely false) stereotypes of geek/nerd culture, but the mere fact that someone made a television series that focuses on geeks and nerds is an excellent example of progress, in my mind.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 6, 2013)

This is the same show that has this in the background



And we think they look down on nerd culture? These guys are more likely than not making fun of themselves in the process recognizing that nerd/geek has moved well beyond the realms they were accustomed to growing up. And frankly watching a tv show about well adjusted geek nerds is not nearly as interesting to watch.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

I wonder if Kaley Cuoco fucked a producer to get the job. Lord knows I would have taken advantage of her.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2013)

Dunno but she's been in a lot of commercials lately

But she'd have done it with a producer on Charmed if anything, not this.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I wonder if Kaley Cuoco fucked a producer to get the job. Lord knows I would have taken advantage of her.



Will im guessing that they were looking for a hot blonde to play the role, so the producer probably took advantage of more than just Kaley. Sure, afterwards he probably had to explain why they didn't get the part.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 10, 2013)

missed the episode


----------



## PureWIN (May 10, 2013)

I really liked the last episode. Overall great character development for Sheldon, Amy, Raj, and Lucy.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 12, 2013)

Never played D&D and know nothing about it so I was in the same place as the girls this episode.

Howard was awesome in this episode though.


----------



## Suzuku (May 16, 2013)

Horrible finale.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 16, 2013)

Idk I liked it honestly. I was gonna ask when the fuck did Raj start talking to penny while not drunk except for that one time and then he blabs it. I honestly liked Raj's gf, but she was way way waaaaayyyy too shy and insecure. Idk first time seein her in the finale no less 

fucked up breaking up through text though.

was funny how Raj put bro's before hoes though 

Loved how Raj couldnt shut the fuck up n the end, it makes sense. He has diarrhea of the mouth when talking to girls about his feelings


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2013)

So, this season ending with Leonard leaving for an expedition was highly reminiscent of the endings of seasons 2 and 5, which featured similar departures, and I was not surprised that Sheldon was opposing Leonard's leaving, but I was surprised that he seemed to be sincere in his support of Leonard.

I did like how Raj wanted to introduce Lucy to the others, but I do agree that he was being too "pushy" with her, although I do hope that they can reforge their relationship in the next season, since I do believe that Raj deserves a chance at love, as well. The greatest twist of the episode was at the end, when Raj finally was able to overcome his selective mutism around women, although I did find it slightly incredulous that his personality performed such a drastic and sudden change, rather than a gradual one.

So, this season overall was enjoyable, but much more "hit-or-miss" than were previous seasons. I had been hoping for a major development in Sheldon and Amy's relationship, and I suppose that their interaction in the second-to-final episode of this season does qualify for that. I also did like how this season finally introduced a serious romantic interest for Raj, but I dislike how it took them six seasons to do that. I wonder for how many more seasons this series shall last? More importantly, I do hope that this series does not experience a decrease of the quality of its writing as time passes, but I suppose that that is almost inevitable as the writers begin to deplete their creative resources. However, I am certain that the break between seasons shall allow them time to conceive new ideas for the next season, and relax before it begins, and I still am enjoying this series immensely, because of how I can relate to its characters so very well.


----------



## josh101 (May 17, 2013)

Hope that chick is gone forever. I really didn't like her. She annoyed the hell out of me and was an eye-sore to look at.

That said I do want Raj to find someone. Actually, I wouldn't mind seeing him turn into a bit of a play-boy, not the Barney of this show as that's pushing it, but now that he can talk to girls it'd nice to see him getting some action and he's probably actually quite good with girls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Talking Raj. That is all. Can't wait for next season.


----------



## PureWIN (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Talking Raj. That is all. Can't wait for next season.



This.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 18, 2013)

I feel like Sheldon would benefit from a sort of devolution. He was at his funniest in season 1 and 2. Sigh. I want a new person added to the cast. They need some kind of black or asian recurring character for Sheldon to stereotype on a regular basis. the human resources stuff was classic Sheldon.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 18, 2013)

josh101 said:


> Hope that chick is gone forever. I really didn't like her. She annoyed the hell out of me and was an eye-sore to look at.
> 
> That said I do want Raj to find someone. Actually, I wouldn't mind seeing him turn into a bit of a play-boy, not the Barney of this show as that's pushing it, but now that he can talk to girls it'd nice to see him getting some action and he's probably actually quite good with girls.



Yeah terrible finale and annoying chick for Raj

Also I remember S2 episode where Raj was talking up to Summer Glau. He can probably be very smooth on occasions


----------



## James Bond (May 18, 2013)

I'd rather see the chick stay and Raj go, his character is so ugly.. yeah people feel sorry for him but when you acctually take a look at him he's a real arsehole and personally I think the writers don't have a clue what to do with him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 21, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I feel like Sheldon would benefit from a sort of devolution. He was at his funniest in season 1 and 2. Sigh. I want a new person added to the cast. They need some kind of black or asian recurring character for Sheldon to stereotype on a regular basis. the human resources stuff was classic Sheldon.



Why do you wish to see racially-insensitive behavior in this series? And why do you wish to see all the development that Sheldon has undergone be undone? Do you expect characters in a television series to be static and unchanging, which is unrealistic? And Sheldon himself rarely ever displays such beliefs; it is his mother who is politically-incorrect, albeit unintentionally.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I'd rather see the chick stay and Raj go, his character is so ugly.. yeah people feel sorry for him but when you acctually take a look at him he's a real arsehole and personally I think the writers don't have a clue what to do with him.


About half of the cast have ugly personalities. Leonard slept with his friend's sister in the neighboring room ( meaning Raj heard what was going on). Amy has discussed killing people who have done her no wrong, on more than one occasion. Penny is Penny, a freeloader, self-absorbed, selfish, inconsiderate, user etc. 

I think Sheldon, Howard and Bernadette who, at their core, are not ass holes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> About half of the cast have ugly personalities. Leonard slept with his friend's sister in the neighboring room ( meaning Raj heard what was going on). Amy has discussed killing people who have done her no wrong, on more than one occasion. Penny is Penny, a freeloader, self-absorbed, selfish, inconsiderate, user etc.
> 
> I think Sheldon, Howard and Bernadette who, at their core, are not ass holes.



First, what is wrong with Leonard being in a relationship with Priya? If Raj was bothered by that, that was his problem, not theirs. Second, when has Amy discussed killing other people? I cannot recall that? Third, Howard may not be an "asshole," to use your word, presently in the series, but he definitely was in earlier episodes, in my opinion.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, what is wrong with Leonard being in a relationship with Priya? If Raj was bothered by that, that was his problem, not theirs. Second, when has Amy discussed killing other people? I cannot recall that? Third, Howard may not be an "asshole," to use your word, presently in the series, but he definitely was in earlier episodes, in my opinion.


I didn't say being in a relationship with Priya was a problem, fucking one of his closest friend's sister in his (Raj's) apartment to the point that he could hear what was going on is the issue. It's disrespectful and inconsiderate. 

If I remember things correctly Amy suggested using trained monkeys to assinate Priya. 

Howard= Character development, wouldn't really say he was an ass in the first few seasons either, just desperate.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I didn't say being in a relationship with Priya was a problem, fucking one of his closest friend's sister in his (Raj's) apartment to the point that he could hear what was going on is the issue. It's disrespectful and inconsiderate.



Yes, I suppose that that is a valid point, but why was Raj even upset about Leonard and Priya being in a relationship at all? In my mind, there is nothing wrong with or weird about a person's best friend being in a relationship with their sibling.



Gunners said:


> If I remember things correctly Amy suggested using trained monkeys to assinate Priya.



Was Amy not joking when she said that, however? If not, why would Amy have any desire to kill Priya? Priya never wronged her in any way, that I can recall.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2013)




----------



## PureWIN (May 24, 2013)

It's actually quite eerie, but the creators might have been fans of Dexter's Laboratory and it might've been intentional. Especially since Dexter is dating Deedee. 

It's quite similar to how the kids on the Magic School Bus grew up to become Planteers and fight pollution...


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2013)

That Dexter's Lab one really surprised me. : O

Someone show me the Magic School Bus/Planteers one...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 29, 2013)

As a fan of _Dexter's Laboratory,_ I definitely appreciate the humor of this image, especially with Sheldon and Mandark being so similar to each other. I recognize Dexter, Dee-Dee, and Mandark, of course, but who are the other two, the ones being compared to Raj and Howard?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2013)

In an earlier episode of the this season, when the guys were planning to spend a night playing _Dungeons & Dragons,_ Amy expressed excitement to Sheldon, because she had never played the game before, but Sheldon informed her that she was not invited, because, in his words, "every once in a great while, we must must cast off the shackles of society and get in touch with our animalistic selves." I found that line to be rather offensive, as it implied that if men wish to engage in such activity, to "cast off the shackles of society and get in touch with their animalistic selves," they must separate themselves from women, and also that women cannot do the same. What if women wished to "cast off the shackles of society and get in touch with their animalistic selves," as well? Are they allowed to do that? What does everyone else say about that scene?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2013)

In one episode, Sheldon had a list of his archenemies, which he started writing when he was nine years old, so it was stored on a 5 1/4" floppy disk, which (unsurprisingly) failed. That left me wondering why he never moved the list to newer storage media (first to a 3.5-inch floppy disk, and then to a USB flash drive), as he is very intelligent, and surely would wish to keep his vital information stored on the newest media? What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2013)

I say you spend way too much time analyzing this show. Most of the time they don't think too far ahead. After just recently finishing season 3, I have to say... Leonard's mother is one of the most unrealistic characters I've seen in a long while. How this woman qualifies for her job is beyond me...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does everyone else say about that?



I say you've had a bit of a Sheldon moment just now.

Zimbabwe


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2013)

Lack of empathy is bad if you're gonna be a psychiatrist. No people skills don't help either. She's probably just like Sheldon; Respected somewhat, but loathed for the most part by her professional community.

Two best examples I can think of:
1. Not being able to understand why your son is upset that you're divorcing his father. Really? Even Sheldon would probably get upset over this sort of stuff.
2. Not being able to understand why someone thinks you're proud that your son and daughter are very accomplished. This one is less extreme than example 1, but a psychiatrist not getting that? What else doesn't she get>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

So. Watched this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't care what everyone say. Howard is the star of the show. 

That tit grabbing scene was hawt


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2013)

So, the first episode jumped around too much for my liking, balancing the plots of Sheldon and Amy missing Leonard, Raj attempting to interact with women while sober, and Amy and Bernadette spending time together, and Leonard enjoying his time on his trip. Thankfully, however, the second episode was more focused an concise.

In the second episode, I definitely found Howard's extremely uncharacteristic behavior to be very humorous, especially with the scene in which he and Raj touched each others' chests, and Bernadette walked in on them doing that. I was hoping that Mrs. Wolowitz would be present in that episode, since she has not had an actual appearance in the show for quite some time, but that did not happen; is the actress busy with other projects, or is she simply not as relevant as she was before?

Also, I have now lost count of the number of times that Leonard and Sheldon have had serious disagreements, and Sheldon has believed Leonard to be a traitor and refused to speak to him. That seems to be an idea that the story writers use when they need to add drama and tension to the story, but it is becoming far too predictable and weary at this point, so I do hope that they do not use it very much, any more.

Overall, I believe that this season has started more strongly than did the previous season, but it remains to be seen if this season shall be able to maintain that strong start, since the previous season's episodes were either very good or very poor, with little middle ground, in my mind. I understand that Leonard needed to return, as did Howard in the previous season, but, now that he has returned, I hope that the series can return to focusing on major elements of geek and nerd culture.

Next week's episode looks to be very exciting, so I shall be eager to see it, as well. What opinion does everyone else have about the premiere of this season?


----------



## James Bond (Sep 27, 2013)

I found the first two episode terrible, I mean they set up possible plots then just got rid of them instantly (Penny being mad at Leonard, Amy/Bernadette ideal men are each other's). Personally I thought Leonard wasn't going to be back as soon as he was it just makes it all seem so anti climatic.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 28, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> That Dexter's Lab one really surprised me. : O
> 
> Someone show me the Magic School Bus/Planteers one...


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of the jokes are still funny but the girls and semigay Raj are a cancer on the show. Also annoying how they keep covering up Bernadette's tits and I'm the only one who notices it.



James Bond said:


> I found the first two episode terrible, I mean they set up possible plots then just got rid of them instantly (Penny being mad at Leonard, Amy/Bernadette ideal men are each other's). Personally I thought Leonard wasn't going to be back as soon as he was it just makes it all seem so anti climatic.


They don't give a darn anymore. Everyone's getting paid to do nothing, basically. They're rehashing the same jokes and running gags and plotlines now so much I barely feel like I'm watching different episodes. And the ratings just keep going up. They're literally making millions off of close to no effort.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 29, 2013)

What else did people expect from chuck lorre?

HAHAHAHA

I still enjoy watching this show for the giggles though but it should be obvious that is is basically going nowhere.


Just an afternoon sitcom.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 29, 2013)

The show_ is _moving forward with all of the guys getting girlfriends and Sheldon actually letting Penny know that it hurts his feelings when she's dismissive about the things he cares about. That was an emotional moment for Sheldon. But yeah, ultimately this show is just a sitcom.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't seen much since the end of season 3, but Sheldon does the same thing to Penny. He just doesn't realize it. Maybe this whole relationship with Amy will make Sheldon much better at interpersonal relationships. : O


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 30, 2013)

Edward Cullen said:


> I haven't seen much since the end of season 3, but Sheldon does the same thing to Penny. He just doesn't realize it. Maybe this whole relationship with Amy will make Sheldon much better at interpersonal relationships. : O



Yeah, the show is moving forward but _very slowly_. But you have to admit the characters are changing and are different from their season 1 counterparts. For me this is just a silly sitcom, it's not a serious drama like BB. So it's okay if the characters are relatively stagnant in their lives (i.e. Penny).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 3, 2013)

Tonight's episode was my favorite episode, thus far, of this season. I very much liked Raj's idea of a scavenger hunt as a way to help everyone have fun, and it was also interesting to see certain characters interact with others with whom they do not usually interact. It was very unfortunate that Bernadette and Leonard did not interact well, but Sheldon and Penny at least have had experience interacting with each other, and I was very surprised to see that Amy and Howard interacted so well together; I hope that Sheldon can use that as an indicator of how he can improve his relationship with Amy.

At the end of the episode, I disliked how the characters disliked Raj's answer to the mystery; he simply was attempting to give them an enjoyable experience, so how could they not appreciate that? Also, I am starting to find the fact that all the other characters are continuously emphasizing Penny's relative lack of education to be annoying; she may not be a scientific genius, as are all the others, but she is very intelligent, in her own way, especially with how she solved several clues before anyone else did.

Finally, I also am feeling sympathy for Stuart, who seems to be even more lonely than Raj or any other member of the group. I really wish that the story writers would give him some moments of glory and happiness, before the series is finished. Does anyone else wish that Stuart would have greater focus, at least once?


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 4, 2013)

This was by far my favorite episode; fucking hilarious. 

And yes DDJ, I agree that poor Stuart needs some love. Poor guy seems almost suicidal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2013)

This season of The Big Bang Theory episodes are so far really funny. This season man so strong.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PSNDmYUgAgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2013)

plus Raiders is ruined


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2013)

The actor tapped her in real life, kudos. 

Anyway I'm a fan of this season, it seems as though the producers took note of the criticism as the show seems to have gone back to its roots.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2013)

This week's episode was not quite as good as was last week's episode, unfortunately. Once again, Sheldon overreacted to another person's behavior, but I suppose that that trait is part of what makes him one of the most popular characters in the show. I believe that it was wrong of him to seek vengeance against Amy, but at least they reconciled their differences at the end of the episode.

Unfortunately, Amy's observation does seem to be true; Indy himself actually had little effect on the plot of _Raiders of the Lost Ark,_ as much as I do not like to admit it, but the movie is still a classic of American cinema, as far as I am concerned.

I do wish that Leonard would stop being so upset with his mother, and blaming her for his current problems, but it was hilarious to see Howard attempt to use the same tactic with Bernadette, only for it to fail, although I do also believe that Bernadette was being very mean to Howard, however.

Finally, it was good to see Raj and Stuart again attempting to find romance, although I did sympathize with them when their attempts failed; hopefully, they shall find true love eventually. Since I myself am in a similar situation, I can understand their feelings completely.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 11, 2013)

i wanna bang Bernadette sooo bad


----------



## Garfield (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 15, 2013)

mfw when I realise Bernadette was that bible obsessed girlfriend of Hoyt in True Blood.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2013)

I was not very fond of tonight's episode, since it was essentially composed completely of romantic quarrels between Sheldon/Amy and Howard/Bernadette, with Sheldon's lack of social skills making the problems worse than they already were. I was glad that both men apologized, or at least attempted to apologize to their partners, although I see that both of them ruined their own apologies with their personality quirks.

So, for how many episodes shall Amy be working at Caltech, and will her close proximity to Sheldon continue to be a plot point?

This episode was very forgettable, to me, since it featured no references to nerd/geek culture, but I hope that next week's episode shall make up for this one.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 20, 2013)

DemonDragonJ what the fuck is wrong with you. It's just a sitcom.

All your posts in this thread over overanalyzing shit.

It's painful I know.

But this series is just a fucking sitcom. Not a dramedy or anything deeper than that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Tonight's episode was far better than was last week's episode because, while it did focus on relationships, it did not do so as heavily as did last week's episode, and the focus on science helped to balance the plot, as well. The plot of Sheldon supposedly making an amazing discovery, and then that discovery proving to be either false or a stroke of luck, has been used before, but it is an effective plot, and I also liked the brief hints of romance between him and Amy, as well. I also greatly appreciated the romance between Penny and Leonard, for once, with how Penny realized that she was displaying her affection for him in her own special way.

Howard's song for Bernadette when she was quarantined was an excellent song, and I do hope that Bernadette's sickness lasts for only this episode. Episodes such as this one are what help to make this series as awesome as it is, so I hope that the writers can continue to produce episodes such as this one, and not like last week's episode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4Vf3PYF-r7A[/YOUTUBE]

this season is going strong. Man what a charming episode.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2013)

Raj has regressed into the series worst character.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't remember Raiders much but didn't Marion have the medallion? Without that, they can't advance the plot and the Nazis only knew that Marion had the medallion cause of Indy, right? Maybe I'm wrong but that's how I remember it.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2013)

Him crying over Howard helping out with the jewelry, it was pitiful.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 9, 2013)

Raj, as a character, is pitiful. But then again, things like this happen in real life all the time. So I can't say the writers are being unrealistic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 9, 2013)

Sad to see Raj become like that, considering he can cook, doesn't surround his house with geeky stuff, is well off and gotten over his fear of talking to girls he should be getting a girl easier than the rest


----------



## josh101 (Nov 9, 2013)

Raj should be swimming in the pussy really.

All of the above plus intelligence and he's actually pretty confident when it comes to girls. I guess in his social circle it's hard to come by girls, but dress up a bit and go to a bar and he's fucking set.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 10, 2013)

Shitty episode, Prof. whatever isn't funny. 

Sheldon's 1 funny joke/season ratio makes me dislike him. Jokes made about him are funnier than jokes made by him
Stuart should be a main and add some more funny jokes.
But I'm glad they ditched Raj's gf... tbh girls aren't that funny when it comes to sitcoms >.>


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2013)

In this week?s episode, when Penny asked about the dart board, I am certain that she was giving voice to a question that many viewers of the series have had for some time now, since I have noticed that the dart board is seen in nearly every episode, but has never been used. I am very glad that the story writers have finally addressed that issue.

I was very surprised that Sheldon was not upset over the movie that had not yet been returned, but when he revealed his reason for his calmness, I felt that he was being very impolite and nasty to Leonard, making his friend suffer through wearing that sweater and developing a skin rash. I know that Sheldon can often be callous and inconsiderate, but he usually does truly care for his friends, so this episode made him seem uncharacteristically cruel and mean.

The other plot with Raj was not a favorable portrayal of his character, in my mind, since it made him seem to be emotionally unstable and desperate for a relationship. I do not like how the writers are using his status as the only main character who is not currently in a relationship for humor; they should either give him a permanent partner or stop using that plot thread, in my mind. It was good to see Lucy, again, but Penny?s behavior toward her was very impolite and it also was unfortunate that Lucy has not developed as a charterer, either. I do wish that she would not be so static in her portrayal.

Hopefully, next week?s episode shall be better than this week?s; I am not saying that this week?s episode was poor, but it simply was not excellent, either.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 17, 2013)

Sheldon trolling Leonard was hilarious.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 17, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Sheldon trolling Leonard was hilarious.



That is one of his many talents, I would say.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 22, 2013)

Funniest episode in a long long time

Like Friends-level funny

good job


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 22, 2013)

Last night's episode was an excellent one, in my mind, with Sheldon unexpectedly bonding with Mike over football, Zack appearing again (for the first time since season four!), and Mrs. Wolowitz appearing (in a manner of speaking) again, as well. The only negative aspect of the episode was the arguing between Leonard and Penny, which seems to be a commonly-used plot device when the story writers need to add drama to the story.

When Sheldon, under the influence of alcohol, struck Amy on her rear end, I do not believe that she was actually very upset over it, since it is very rare that Sheldon actually makes such intimate gestures toward her; as someone who supports Sheldon and Amy as a romantic couple, any hint of romance between them is much appreciated.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 22, 2013)

Look at the fucking gif above you she's clearly not having any problems with it at all


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2013)

This was too funny


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 24, 2013)

Said it before and I'll say it again. Zack needs to become a regular cast member. This dude's facial expression amounts to so much winn 

Tbh TBBT has all the potential to reach S1-3 level of greatness again. The major flaw is that they utilize some of the characters in terrible ways:

- tone down with Bernadette/Amy/Penny bonding shit. Nobody gives a fuck about them. Don't want to sound anti-feminest like but they are only good when used as an extension for the guys storyline
Also if they are gonna be used then make it worthwhile --> Bernie's rack and Penny's body need some proper focus 
- utilize great side characters like Zack, Alex (Sheldon assistant from previous season), Leslie Winkle, Stuart a bit more
- I know Sheldon is the breakout character, but not 80% the episodes have to be focus around him


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 28, 2013)

Holy shit, last week's episode had me literally laughing out loud. Drunk Sheldon needs to happen more often.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2013)

Another great episode. Sheldon was lol. Poor Raj's


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 5, 2013)

Tonight's episode was nothing extraordinary, to me; Sheldon was caustic and impossible to please, Howard and Bernadette had problems with their marriage, and Raj was "the third wheel," all as usual. The cameo appearance by Wil Wheaton and Ira Flatow were nice, and I do believe that Raj could have an excellent job as a marriage or relationship counselor, seeing how he helped Howard and Bernadette with their relationship.

The brief appearance by Kripke makes me wonder if he shall ever have greater depth as a character, or is he shall merely remain a simple antagonist to the guys (mostly Sheldon). Also, when Sheldon said that only once before had he ever retracted something, he forgot about the time that he retracted his paper on monopoles, at the beginning of the third season.

I agree with Hitokugutsu that, while Sheldon is certainly one of the most popular characters in the series, he does not need to be the focus of nearly every episode. It has been some time since either Leonard or Penny had an episode focused on them (as individual characters, not as a couple), so it would be nice to see such an episode, again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, tonight's episode was quite exciting, especially with how the characters each imagined how different their lives would be if they had never met Sheldon, although some of the scenarios were ridiculous or exaggerated. Again, I do wish that the writers would stop making Stuart seem to be so lonely and pathetic, and actually make him seem happy, again.

Sheldon's sister has not been mentioned for quite some time in the story, so it was good to have her be mentioned again, even if she did not actually appear in the episode. So, Sheldon is now an uncle? I wonder how that shall work out, and what his opinion of Missy's husband is, since he originally was insistent on choosing a mate for her, to ensure that she bore the most ideal (for him) offspring.

Again, this episode was strongly Sheldon-centric, which I actually am finding to be bothersome; he is my favorite character in this series, but if he is the focus of too many episodes, I may grow weary of such a focus, so it would be nice to see an episode focus on another character, on occasion.

Also, what is the tune to which Sheldon was singing "Sheldon and his brain, yeah!" I have heard that tune many times, before, but I do not actually know its name.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2013)

This weeks was probably the best ep of the season. Really enjoyed it all.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 16, 2013)

Why are there no gifs yet of Penny seducing Sheldon 

TBBT writers sure know how to give us a christmas present


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2014)

Tonight's episode, the first of the new year, was mostly disappointing, to me. I initially was very excited at the prospect of Penny finally having a major role, but I was displeased to see that her scene was deleted from the episode, and even more displeased by the drama that ensued between her and Leonard. Her proposal to Leonard was very surprising, but his reaction to it was not the best reaction that he could have given, in my mind. Why must the story writers continually drag out the relationship drama between Leonard and Penny? Will it ever be resolved before the end of the series?

The other elements of the episode were hardly any more enjoyable, either: Raj and Stuart attempting to interact with women, Sheldon attempting to learn about social nuances via scientific formulas, and Amy being annoyed with Sheldon's behavior were all elements that have been seen before; why are the writers reusing story ideas, rather than conceiving new ideas? Surely, their creativity has not been depleted, already?

So, what shall happen with Leonard and Penny's relationship, now? Will they again break up, or will they be able to resolve this newest conflict?


----------



## Jay. (Jan 3, 2014)

sheldons troll level on leonard is reaching maximum levels


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 11, 2014)

I enjoyed this week's episode far more than I did last week's episode. It had several different plot lines, but each of them worked well and did not interfere with the others. This is now the second time that Sheldon has been forced to take a vacation, but at least that plot line was not the focus of the entire episode, to avoid repetition.

I am glad that Penny is not angry with Leonard over his reaction to her proposal, and that she now is dedicating all of her time and effort to finding an acting job. I must reluctantly admit that I am not focusing as much effort as I could be on finding a new job, so perhaps I should use Penny's behavior from this episode as an example to follow.

It was terrible to see that Stuart's store had no customers, while his competition had many customers, and that fact was made even worse by the horrible attitude of Jessie, the owner of the other store. I was glad that Bernadette at least sternly reprimanded him for his behavior, and that Stuart also bravely spoke against him.

I had completely forgotten that Bert had actually appeared i another episode, so I wonder if he shall appear again, as a recurring character?


----------



## Jay. (Jan 11, 2014)

Sheldon's voice was weird this episoode


----------



## Syko (Jan 11, 2014)

Leona*r*d is as cool as *e*ver *p*eace, *m*hm I agr*e*e on sheldon's voice

also *jay*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 11, 2014)

Why did Bernadette not wish to allow Howard to be right? Surely, she does not expect that she can be right 100% of the time?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 11, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why did Bernadette not wish to allow Howard to be right? Surely, she does not expect that she can be right 100% of the time?



Shit story cocked up so they would have some sort of relevance in the episode. Raj's character is such a fucking cunt, I am so done with him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2014)

Tonight's episode was enjoyable, with how Sheldon was able to meet James Earl Jones. And another famous celebrity appears in this series! I was worried that Sheldon's behavior would repel Jones, and make him wish to avoid Sheldon, but I was very glad that Jones was enthusiastic to interact with Sheldon. I actually was very surprised that Sheldon actually seemed to be not enjoying his time with the actor. The brief appearance of Carrie Fisher was also nice, but I do wish that her behavior had been more positive, rather than so negative.

As for the other guys in their quest to attend Comic-Con, I was displeased that the episode never revealed if they actually attended the event, and also that the identity of the person from whom they sought to purchase the tickets was never revealed, either.

The part of the episode with the women was also rather boring to me; it could have been dedicated to much more interesting subjects, but instead, it focused on them discussing the subject of maturity. Clearly, the story writers are either running out of ideas, or attempting to expand the scope of this series into other venues, which may not be very beneficial for it, in my mind.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2014)

In tonight's episode, It was too easy to predict that Leonard and Penny would have trouble during their care of Cinnamon, but I do wish that the writers would stop having Raj being so fond of her. It was great that Raj may have some chance of romance with Yvette, the veterinarian, so I hope to see more of her in future episodes.

As for the train scenes, I was glad that Amy was able to convince Sheldon to accompany her on the train, but I was very displeased when he left her after meeting a fellow train aficionado, Eric. However, it was very good that Sheldon realized his mistake and apologized to her, and I was very surprised that he actually kissed her! Is this an indication that there may be new developments in the relationship between Sheldon and Amy?


----------



## Table (Feb 7, 2014)

Omg this episode 

I was half hoping for Sheldon and Amy to break up but.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when they finally kissed it was super super cute. Good acting skills on Jim Parsons part.  Also, kind of thought for a while Sheldon was going to come out and starting dating fellow train lover, but I'm happier with what actually happened


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

Bout' time Amy got some affection


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Any highlights this season? Haven't continued since ep 2 or something


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish this show had hotter chicks in it, or at least ones that aren't annoying lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2014)

I loved the episode


----------



## James Bond (Feb 7, 2014)

Sheldon's reaction was expected, he's never known what the big deal is about physical relationships so will be interesting to see how they are in next few episodes.

Oh boy, another cringe worthy contender for Raj's heart.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2014)

*SHELDON & AMY'S KISS: JIM PARSONS' TAKE*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2014)

The first new episode after a long hiatus was rather mediocre for me, with nothing terribly exciting or unusual occurring in it. I was not surprised that Sheldon was upset over Leonard purchasing a new table, but I was very worried that he actually would end his relationship with Amy, so I was very relieved when they remained together, although I was disappointed at the end, when Sheldon did not accept the table, and indirectly made everyone return to the sofa to eat. It was very interesting that the story writers finally addressed the issue of that unused space in the apartment, in the seventh season of the series. Sheldon's comment about Windows 98 made me remember that operating system fondly; wow, I cannot believe that it has been so long since that system was created, since I can still (vaguely) recall when it was first released!

I was glad that Howard ultimately decided to not return to outer space, since his previous experience there was enjoyable, but also very difficult, and I am certain that there are other ways for the story writers to explore his character at this point.

I do wish that the other characters (and the story writers) would stop making humor about Raj's Indian heritage, since it does tend to be insensitive at times. Exploring his heritage as a part of developing his character is acceptable, but they do not need to make fun of it, in my mind.

Hopefully, next week's episode shall be better than this week's, and the preview certainly seems to suggest that it shall be.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2014)

I actually loved this weeks episode. It's been a while since I laughed all the way through an episode.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 6, 2014)

I enjoyed this week's episode far more greatly than I did the previous week's episode. Some parts of it were nothing new, including Raj attempting, and failing, at finding romance, Penny having trouble with her vehicle, and the usual bickering between Sheldon and Howard, but at least they were used in an effective and positive manner. I was very glad that Bernadette finally attempted to make Sheldon and Howard treat each other with greater respect, and I also liked how Leonard bought a new car for Penny; that was a very nice gesture for him to make.

Will Raj ever find true love? I do wish that the writes would not drag out his struggle for drama, since I am now finding it to be somewhat annoying. I did, however, enjoy the reference to _Serial Ape-ist,_ the low-budget film in which Penny starred, and it would have been great to have seen her star in the sequel, as well.

The airplane ride with Sheldon and Howard was the best part of the episode, for me, and I do hope that their visit to NASA in Texas is shown in a future episode, as that seems to be a great opportunity, to me, for humorous hijinks.


----------



## Table (Mar 6, 2014)

I enjoyed seeing Howard and Sheldon having scenes together, they have a fun/interesting dynamic.  Also my heart melted with Leonard's present to Penny at the end of the episode, even though I'm not the biggest fan of either character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2014)

Tonight's episode was excellent, for me, as it balanced the humorous and serious elements perfectly. I did appreciate the very serious and emotional moments that Sheldon shared with both his mother and with Howard, and I do believe that this is probably the most serious moment that he and Howard have ever shared, which is an excellent development, in my mind. It also was nice for Sheldon's mother to have development outside of her relationship with Sheldon, and I was glad that Sheldon handled the situation so well (for him, anyway).

Raj's murder mystery game was excellent, and I was displeased that the others were having difficulty enjoying it. I also was displeased that, yet again, Leonard and Penny's relationship caused drama and tension, but Stuart's words of encouragement to them made up for that. At the end, I did like the promise that everyone made to meet again in twenty years, if they lose contact with each other, but I was displeased to see that only Stuart remembered the promise (but at least Stuart did not appear as lonely and pathetic as he sometimes does in this episode).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2014)

This week's episode was excellent, as it felt more akin to some of the great episodes from earlier seasons of the series. I noticed that this time, each individual plot line was related, unlike some episodes, in which they are not related at all.

I was very glad that Penny ultimately did take the role in the movie, as she does need the money from it, and it was hilarious to seen that Wil Wheaton was in the film, as well. I do believe that this is the first episode of this series in which Wil Wheaton has appeared, but not interacted with Sheldon in any way.

I was very glad to see that Raj's date with Emily went well, and, hopefully, this time, he shall have a lasting romantic relationship. It also was interesting that Lucy wished to reform their relationship, so I shall be eager to see what developments happen next with them, as well.

Sheldon is my favorite character in this series, but I actually found his plot line in this episode to be the least entertaining, since it simply was not as exciting as the other plot lines. I am not familiar with the XBox One or Playstation 4, so I cannot give an informed opinion on which console I would prefer. Amy certainly does have great fortitude and patience to be able to endure his various idiosyncrasies, and I admire her for that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2014)

Tonight's episode was another excellent one, for me, and with two excellent episodes in consecutive weeks, I do hope that the writers of this series have rediscovered the magic formula for writing excellent episodes of this series.

I was surprised that Howard and Emily have met before, but had the story writers planned that detail as soon as Emily was introduced, or simply before this episode? Of course, with the episodic nature of this series, that likely is not an important detail to consider. I am glad that Emily was no longer upset about her encounter with Howard, that Raj and Bernadette handled it well, and that Howard was not upset about it for very long.

I was very distressed to see Sheldon in a moment of intense personal crisis, so I wonder if his desire to pursue an new field is only a temporary element for this episode, or a permanent change for his character, which would be a very significant occurrence for him. When he awoke naked in his bed, I was expecting Amy to be beside him, but that would have been too predictable, and I still believe that the story writers are not yet ready to have Sheldon and Amy become physical in their relationship.

So, it seems that Raj's relationship with Emily is working out most excellently, thus far. It was very unfortunate that his relationship with Lucy did not work, but he does finally seem to have a very serious potential partner with Emily.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2014)

I feel that Barry Kripke's character is starting to become repetitive and lacking in depth; he seems to do little else recently other than taunt the guys and prove himself superior to them. I understand that the main characters of this series are the best-developed, but surely, the writers could give Kripke some other significant trait than his abrasive nature and his speech impediment? That is the reason for which Leslie Winkle was retired as a character: she simply was too static and lacking in depth for her to remain in the series indefinitely (and the actress wished to pursue other opportunities, as well).

Having mentioned Leslie Winkle, in the unaired pilot episode, there was a character named Gilda, who was very similar to Leslie Winkle, except that she had genuine affection for Leonard and a positive relationship with Sheldon. I can understand Katie not being kept in favor of Penny, since Katie was too harsh and abrasive, but why was Gilda not kept in the series? She would have been awesome if she had been developed further as a character, in my mind.


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 15, 2014)

Ps4 episode was decent

But Bernadette is just annoying, they should Hymim her already.

Hope raj stays with the ginger, finally a non-ugly girl on the show..............................


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> Hope raj stays with the ginger, finally a non-ugly girl on the show..............................



Why do you say that? Are you saying that you do not find Penny, Bernadette, or Amy to be attractive?

As for tonight's episode, I did not enjoy it quite as thoroughly as I did the previous several episodes, but I cannot expect every episode of this series to be excellent. The plots with Sheldon and Penny, Amy and Bernadette, and Howard and Raj were only moderately interesting, but I was very glad to see that Raj's relationship with Emily is progressing well; hopefully, he finally has a steady relationship. So, Emily is fond of horror movies? That is a surprise, but I am glad to see her character be developed further.

I do hope that Sheldon soon finds a new career path, and that the story writers do not spend too much time with him agonizing over what to do next with his life, as that would become annoying very quickly, I am certain.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone here believe that jokes about Mrs. Wolowitz, especially regarding her weight or mannerisms, are becoming weary and overused? I found that Howard's remarks about her no longer have the humor that they once did.

After Amy pointed it out, I have noticed that Sheldon does seem to be more at ease around Penny than around her, despite Amy being his official romantic relationship. I do hope that Sheldon can somehow feel more relaxed around Amy, as he does around Penny and Leonard. I did like how the fortune teller told Sheldon that devoting more attention to Amy would cause "everything else in [his] life to fall into place," so I do hope that the story writers explore that in greater detail as the season progresses.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2014)

DDJ is apparently the only one still watching this


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, I will probably marathon run this season when I'm unwell. This season has been better than the last, but I have just lost interest.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> DDJ is apparently the only one still watching this



I am not certain about this series, but it certainly does seem as if I am the only user here who still is still following _Bones,_ since no user other than me has posted in that thread in quite some time, now.


----------



## Lance (Apr 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> DDJ is apparently the only one still watching this


Not true!
I still watch it! Though my local TV station does not broadcast it anymore so I have to rely on internet.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2014)

This week's episode was a more serious and subdued episode than normal, but it worked for me, since it is rare that we see Sheldon opening himself emotionally to another person, and this is one of the few times that I was not bothered by Leonard and Penny's relationship being prominent in an episode.

I definitely liked how Amy and Bernadette baked a Death Star cake; I may actually attempt to do so, myself, since I find that idea to be very appealing.

The death of Arthur Jeffries was very sad and emotional, as I do believe that this is the first time a named characters has died in this series, but his appearance as a Force Spirit offering advice to Sheldon provided just the proper amount of humor to balance the overall seriousness of the episode.

Overall, this week's episode was better than last week's in my mind, and it seems to me that next week's shall be much more humorous than was this one.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2014)

Tonight's episode was too scattered and unfocused for my liking; it had too many separate plots and accomplished very little. At this point, any situations dealing with Howard needing to care for Mrs. Wolowitz are cliche and boring, so I was glad that those scenes were brief. I was very glad to see that Raj and Emily's relationship seems to be progressing well, so maybe Raj finally has learned how to properly maintain a relationship.

It was so tragic that Penny was fired from her movie; how could the director be so callous and cruel toward her, when she was giving her best effort? And why did Wil Wheaton not attempt to help her out, when he was contacted about an audition?

When Penny and Leonard returned to Penny's apartment, I was dreading them complaining about the status of their relationship, as they so often do, but it was quite a surprise for them to get engaged! At last, after seven seasons of uncertainty, they have finally taken their relationship to another level! I definitely shall be interested to see how everyone else reacts to this new development!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

God this season is so damn great. Tonight episode was awesome. Next week should be fun.


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2014)

Wow that proposal was so shit, the only redeeming thing from this episode is Raj had an epiphany and may become less of an insufferable character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2014)

Wow! This season finale was quite extraordinary! I was not terribly surprised that Sheldon reacted as he did to the news of Leonard and Penny's engagement and their plans to alter their living arrangements, but I was surprised that his behavior was so extreme; he actually is leaving the others! I am very surprised by that! This, combined with the burning of the comic book store and the fact that the university is forcing Sheldon to remain focused on string theory, is certainly the most massive change in the _status quo_ of this series ever to occur.

On that subject, why did the writers wait until now to change Sheldon's area of focus? His research into string theory has been one of his central character traits, so changing it this far into the series, rather than much earlier, seems very odd. And why did the writers choose to destroy the comic book store? To me, it seems as if they were changing the setting of the series simply for the sake of changing it, rather than to advance the story in a more natural and gradual manner. I shall be very interested to see what happens next; I presume that the first episode of the next season shall be when Sheldon returns from his journey, perhaps wiser and more experienced.

I was not terribly interested in Howard's and Bernadette's difficulty finding a new nurse for Mrs. Wolowitz, but it was interesting that Stuart was happy to take the job, and possibly slightly disturbing, since the fact that he is happy to help Mrs. Wolowitz certainly makes me wonder about the quality of his job working at the comic book store.

Overall, I did find this season finale to be better than the previous season's finale, but I still am feeling that the story writers are gradually depleting their creativity as this series progresses. I do wish that relationships were not such a major aspect of the story, now, but I suppose that there is no way to change that, at this point. Hopefully, the next season shall be better overall than this season was.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 19, 2014)

It was kinda heartwarming seeing Leonard so worried about Sheldon, saying he'll miss him and going away.

Great season finale


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2014)

Great season finale. Awesome season overall for the show. I can't wait for season 8


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is truth or just rumor atm, but if Lisa Kudrow got the part, I think it would be fantastic. She has a great delivery for comedy and she would just make the part all the more better in my opinion.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 22, 2014)

Back in the first season, Penny wished to have a birthday party for Leonard, and while Howard and Raj willingly agreed to assist her with it, Sheldon did not wish to participate in the party planning. Therefore, Penny blackmailed him into participating, but I believe that that was very rude of her; if Sheldon did not wish to assist, Penny should have respected his wishes. Why did she even wish for his assistance, anyway?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 28, 2014)

Still need to check out the last season. : O

Penny x Sheldon is still a better pairing than both Amy x Sheldon and Leonard x Penny.


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 7, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Back in the third season, when Elizabeth Plimpton wished to have an orgy with Leonard, Raj, and Howard, the guys expressed an unwillingness to be naked in front of each other, but later, Raj revealed that he and Howard had a threesome with a woman dressed up as Sailor Moon, so I believe that it is safe to presume that they overcame that unwillingness?
> 
> Now that Leonard and Penny are officially engaged, does anyone believe that their wedding shall be held in the final episode of season eight, just as Howard and Bernadette's wedding was held in the final episode of season five?




It just seems like the proper thing do. I say this because, they can spend the entire season setting it up. Like, planning the wedding, getting all the guests to Pasadena, such as Lenard's parents and Penny's parents and their siblings. I just hope that' show it goes. It would be such a hugely missed opertunity to not introduce all of their siblings. I'm still waiting for the day we finally get to see Sheldon's brother. That is one episode that I can't wait to see. 
​


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheldon's brother. Yeah, we need to at least see him once. I really liked his sister though. She was funny. 

"Oh, he once spent nine months with my legs wrapped around his head."


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 7, 2014)

That made me feel so bad for Sheldon. But yeah, we do need to see his brother once at least. If not for the interesting interactions they would have with each other, then at the very least just so that we can have a face to put to the name. Though, I'm kind of thinking this season will be a very Lenny(shipping name for Leonard and Penny). Of course, it could go either way I guess. xD​


----------



## olaf (Sep 23, 2014)

I watched the first 2 episodes of the 8th season and I know that I'm not gonna be watching it regulary

cheapest easiest jokes aren't the thing that I like about this show


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 23, 2014)

The new season started fairly well, but I believe that an episode of this series is best with no more than two plot lines running simultaneously; the three of this episode (Howard concerned about Stuart's relationship with his mother, Penny's job interview, and Sheldon's return) simply crowded each other out and left less time for each, but at least some of the were hilarious,.

My favorite humorous moments were when the man interviewing Penny revealed that he, also, is afraid of Bernadette, and when Sheldon said, "when I get back, I want to have _coitus_ with Amy" to test if she truly had blocked her ears.

This is not the first time that Sheldon has been robbed, so I dislike how the story writers have used that story, again, but it did work with the plot of him leaving and exploring the nation by train, so I can accept it, again.

I do hope that the tension between Howard and Stuart does not last forever, and I also hope that Stuart can rebuild his store, soon, as well, since Stuart is at his best as the owner of the comic book store, not as Mrs. Wolowitz's caretaker.

I chose to watch _Gotham_ instead of this series yesterday, since both were broadcast at the same time, but, next week, I shall watch this series instead of _Gotham,_ and alternate each week.

The fact that Penny had a job interview is interesting, since I, by coincidence, have a job interview, tomorrow (Wednesday), as well, but I am certain that I am better prepared for my interview than Penny was for hers, so I do hope that I can get the job, as well.

The first episode of this new season started fairly well, but I do hope that the story writers can regain the quality of the best seasons of this series (seasons 2 through 4, in my mind), since the previous three seasons (5 through 7) were simply not up to the same standards, in my mind.


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 23, 2014)

If the two episodes shown yesterday are going to be any indication of how the quality and direction the season is gonna look like, then I think we might be in for a very disappointing season. I sure hope not, though. With all the possible things that they have to work with — the effects that Sheldon's departure had on the group, meeting Lennard's and Penny's family — it has the potential to be a great season. I guess it just depends on what direction the writers decided to go with.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

DDJ, is the show better now that you've seen kelley cuoco in coitus?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 24, 2014)

In the second new episode, I was displeased that Sheldon still is being rude and condescending to others, especially Howard. Why can he not respect Howard as a fellow scientist? It also was very rude of him to ignore Amy and dismiss her concerns so callously; sometimes I wonder why she maintains her relationship with him.

On the other hand, I did find humor in how Amy was caught between Penny and Bernadette complaining about each other, and enjoying it, but it did nearly backfire upon her when she insulted each of them when talking to the other, but I am glad that she stopped that behavior when she realized that they had made up.

I was displeased when Sheldon and Howard were being hostile toward each other (a gag that has been used far too often, in my opinion), so I was glad that they made up and were getting along well at the end of the episode.

So, we now know Emily's last name, Sweeney, but we still do not know Penny's full name; why is that? How can the writers so soon reveal such information about a character who was introduced only recently, but not about a character who has been present since the beginning of the series? We will _ever_ learn Penny's last name?



MF NaruSimpson said:


> DDJ, is the show better now that you've seen kelley cuoco in coitus?



When and where has that ever happened?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the second new episode, I was displeased that Sheldon still is being rude and condescending to others, especially Howard. Why can he not respect Howard as a fellow scientist? It also was very rude of him to ignore Amy and dismiss her concerns so callously; sometimes I wonder why she maintains her relationship with him.
> 
> On the other hand, I did find humor in how Amy was caught between Penny and Bernadette complaining about each other, and enjoying it, but it did nearly backfire upon her when she insulted each of them when talking to the other, but I am glad that she stopped that behavior when she realized that they had made up.
> 
> ...



there's naked pictures of her in the bathhouse and on the internet, she's even having sex!  if you're a fan you might enjoy them..


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2014)

Kaley Cucco looked banging in that yoga outfit in the first ep.

Its like i'm looking at her in a completely different way after seeing The Fappening


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 25, 2014)

Why does Melissa Rauch not use her natural voice for her role as Bernadette? It is so much more pleasant to the ears (at least mine) than is her obviously false voice as Bernadette? How could she think that a high and squeaky Betty Boop-esque voice would be appealing?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2014)

It's not supposed to be appealing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 25, 2014)

da bitch probably got fappenned and can't talk right anymore


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 25, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does Melissa Rauch not use her natural voice for her role as Bernadette? It is so much more pleasant to the ears (at least mine) than is her obviously false voice as Bernadette? How could she think that a high and squeaky Betty Boop-esque voice would be appealing?



I think the mentality going into it was that she was little and so her voice needed to reflect as such. Or maybe it had to do something with nerds, idk, but with a little body and dem titties, I ain't complaining.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 25, 2014)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Kaley Cucco looked banging in that yoga outfit in the first ep.
> 
> Its like i'm looking at her in a completely different way after seeing The Fappening



i was thinking the same thing lol. god bless yoga pants. and the man who invented them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 29, 2014)

Tonight's episode was extremely disappointing for me, as nearly every aspect of it was something that this series has already explored.

The joke about the guys not being athletic is very worn-out and overused at this point, and also very offensive, since many people who identify themselves as "nerds" or "geeks" actually enjoy athletic activities (i.e., I, myself, am fond of swimming, hiking, and cycling, and was a student of _karate_ for thirteen to fourteen years).

I also was very bored with the scenes that focused on the relationships of the characters, and this is not the first time that Sheldon has belittled Leonard and Penny's relationship, nor the first time that Leonard and Penny have been uncertain about their relationship due to their differences.

The worst part of the episode was definitely the scene in which the entire audience at the game was booing Howard when the prototype of the Mars rover was moving too slowly; that was simply terrible. How could the writers do that to him?

It is now three episodes into this new season, and I already am worried that the story writers are running out of ideas for the series, but at least next week's episode, judging from the preview, shall finally be returning to a focus on "nerdy" subjects, but the fact that it has taken four episodes of a season to have an episode with such a focus is very disturbing. Hopefully, next week's episode shall be better than the previous three.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 7, 2014)

This week's episode was better than the previous several episodes, but it still had a plot involving relationships! Is every sitcom doomed to eventually be about relationships? It seems as if they are a cancerous tumor that eventually overshadows all other aspects of the plot; I wish to see a focus on comics, science, and other "nerdy" subjects, not romance.

I am glad that Stuart shall be re-opening his store, but I do wish that the guys had been able to invest in it, and thus be co-owners with him. Was not Bernadette rather curt and disrespectful to Howard by so easily dismissing his idea, especially before he could even fully express it? And does she have so little trust and faith in him to immediately believe that his story about his father was fake? It seemed very plausible, to me.

Why was Emily upset about Raj's one-night stand with Penny from years ago? That was a brief and accidental encounter, and it also was none of Emily's business. I do hope that Emily can become a part of this group, as did Penny, Bernadette, and Amy.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 9, 2014)

Just finished Season 7 on DVD. This was the funniest segment in all of Season 7. XD

Howard: You didn't have Smokey the Bear in India?
Raj: No. Was he anything like Munmun the Mongoose? He taught us not to play with cobras.
Howard: You had to be taught not to play with cobras?
Raj: You had to be taught not to burn down the forest?

Wow, Raj with that wicked comeback.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 13, 2014)

Tonight's episode was my favorite of the season, thus far! Finally, an episode without any focus on relationships! The story writers must realize by now that episodes in which the guys focus on "nerdy" subjects are the best, so they should write only those episodes and skip episodes about relationships.

It was interesting to see the reversal with the girls, in which Amy and Bernadette were enjoying partying and being wild, while Penny was focused on studying, but that was excellent character development for all of them (Penny learned to take her career seriously, while Amy and Bernadette learned to not be so serious and straight-laced all the time).

I definitely liked the discussion about _Back to the Future_ in this episode, since many people have debated the exact details of the time travel that was depicted in those films, and the brief mention of _Ghostbusters_ was nice, as well; I cannot believe that each of those franchises is now thirty years old! Time certainly has passed!

Hopefully, the next episode shall continue the current trend of excellent episodes (i.e., episodes that are not about relationships), and, judging from the preview, I would say that it shall do so.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 14, 2014)

Penny in dat bikini


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2014)

Why did Bernadette's mother not attend her and Howard's wedding? he obvious out-of-universe explanation is that her character had not yet been conceived at the time, but what might the in-universe explanation be?

On that subject of mothers, does anyone hope to see Amy's mother again? I am certain that she could provide great humor, and it would be unfortunate if she was only a one-shot character in that episode back in the fourth season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2014)

this show is awful and ur the only one posting thoughts on it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2014)

In this week's episode, I was again displeased that there was such focus on the couples and their relationship struggles. Why must the story writers constantly feature such elements in the plots of their stories? And why is Howard being portrayed as lazy and not doing much work, and why is Bernadette in charge of their finances? Howard is not poor by any standards, and the joke about him not having assets is really annoying by this point.

The plot with Raj and Sheldon was decent, especially with how Raj shared with Sheldon his feelings about being frightened when he first came to the United States, but still not the best that this series has offered, unfortunately.



MF NaruSimpson said:


> this show is awful and ur the only one posting thoughts on it



I disagree with you about this series being "awful," but I have noticed that I am the only user who posts regularly in this thread; why is that? Surely, there must be other users here who are interested in it?


----------



## AsunA (Oct 21, 2014)

The show is losing its charm, that's for sure.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2014)

I lasted until last year but right now I just can't be bothered to watch this show.


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 21, 2014)

I definitely think that the show is slipping. Definitely not like the golden seasons of 2-4. Hopefully this season will get some episodes in that will boost it up more.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2014)

AsunA said:


> The show is losing its charm, that's for sure.



Yes, I am very saddened to admit that I also believe that the quality of this series has been decreasing as time has passed, and that excellent episodes have become fewer and farther between. Hopefully, the story writers can recover from the recent plague of poor writing and return the series to its former glory, soon, or it may not last for many more seasons.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2014)

I still quite enjoy this show. It's never bee the most clever show. Most of the original humor was due to the vast number of esoteric references that made the show much funnier if you understood them. They don't do that nearly as much now. They focused more on fun in the beginning. They focus more on romance now.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr. Lorves was a delightful addition this episode tbh!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2014)

Sitcoms usually deteriorate after 5 seasons. They take the qualities, people find endearing,  too far.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 1, 2014)

AsunA said:


> The show is losing its charm, that's for sure.




I feared it was just me, but recently I had this feeling too. What made me kinda sad. I enjoyed the first seasons so much. I'm still enjoying it, but I recognized... I don't laugh as much as before.  Maybe because there is a point where it's hard to find new jokes and scenes of the same type.

Still I hope there will be some good episodes, at least they have the potential.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 7, 2014)

I found the idea of this week's episode to be a fairly intriguing one; all of the girls had poor prom experiences, so wished to have their own. I myself would like to try such an idea with my own friends, except that I currently do not have a romantic partner to join me at such an event. I did not attend any proms or dances in high school (although my brother did; lucky him), but I did during college, although I am sorry to say that they were not nearly as amazing and romantic as popular media portrays them as being.

Sheldon suddenly being too nervous to attend the prom was easily predictable, but I was glad that he discussed his problems with Amy and eventually confessed that he loved her; that line was definitely a surprise, but I am glad that Sheldon finally admitted it. That was a major development for him as a character, and for their relationship, so I shall be interested to see what happens next with them.

The appearance by Howard's cousin Jeanie, with whom he had his first sexual experience, was a nice callback to a much earlier episode. I do wish that the writers would stop having Stuart live with Mrs. Wolowitz, or at lest decrease the creepy aspects of their co-habitation, and I was especially displeased when Stuart abandoned Jeanie to return to Mrs. Wolowitz. I very much would like it if Jeanie appears again, but I suspect that she shall be a one-shot character, used for only a specific purpose, and then likely never seen again, as has been the case with Sheldon's sister, Missy.

This episode was one of the few times that I had no problem with romance and relationships being so prominent in the story, because of how those subjects were handled, but I still prefer the series to focus on "nerdy" subjects.

I do hope that Emily becomes a major character, since both Bernadette and Amy started as minor characters, as well, and now they are regulars.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 7, 2014)

I will definitely say that this week's episode was the best of the season thus far. I don't know what Bill Prady, Chuck Lorre, and the other writers for the show were thinking up until now, but if they keep on dishing out episodes like this, the season may live up to the hype that I gave it originally.

Anyway, onto the episode itself. I really liked how it tackled the whole Prom theme and how the guys didn't experience it(minus Howard). It presented a realism that the show has been missing for some time now. I think what they did with the Shamy was especially great. It moved their relationship a bit further as Sheldon confessed his loved to her in a way that only Sheldon could. Hell, even in the first episode, Sheldon joked about fucking Amy. 

I think us getting to meet the cousin that Howard lost his virginity to was a nice way to add another dynamic to the whole "Howard hates Stuart for being his mom's FWB" thing. I gotta say, Howard's cousin is pretty hot. If she was my second cousin, I wouldn't mind losing my v-card to her. >.>

I found the Leonerd and Penny bits to be a little cute, but overall the lowest points of the episode. Granted they were enjoyable, but I just didn't think that they were as enjoyable as the other bits. Raj and his girlfriend always crack me up. I don't know if she's going to be around for good or not, but if she is, would love to see where that leads to.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I still actively watch this show to pass time every week but I honestly don't laugh at most things in the show anymore, it moved too much to the romance/fight comedy style than nerdy comedy that it started off with, feels quite a lot like Friends now days.

Oh well, still not overly awful.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 7, 2014)

Vaeny said:


> Well, I still actively watch this show to pass time every week but I honestly don't laugh at most things in the show anymore, it moved too much to the romance/fight comedy style than nerdy comedy that it started off with, feels quite a lot like Friends now days.
> 
> Oh well, still not overly awful.



I hope you mean seasons 9 and 10 Friends. Those seasons were the lowest points of the show. Though, I see what you're talking about. Big Bang Theory is starting to lose its charm.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 7, 2014)

Even the last two seasons of Friends were good. Lower quality than the earlier seasons, but still funny. : O

I liked the last couple of seasons and all, but I think the humor is gone. I guess I just watch it now cause I'm attached to the characters. I don't hate it but I certainly don't laugh nearly as much as I did the early seasons.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 7, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> I still quite enjoy this show. It's never bee the most clever show. Most of the original humor was due to the vast number of esoteric references that made the show much funnier if you understood them. They don't do that nearly as much now. They focused more on fun in the beginning. They focus more on romance now.



I agree with a lot of this.  They still have some stuff here and there but it definitely isn't like what it was, probably because it has more mass appeal now.  I get it that shows and their characters need to evolve, but now it's like the nerdy version of Friends.  I still like it though.  And this week's episode seems to be moving us one step closer to Sheldon Amy coitus which will be a monumental moment for a show, really taking it where it hasn't gone before.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 7, 2014)

That's what I was meaning, but I couldn't find the right words. But yeah, seasons 8-10 of Friends definitely had laugh-out-loud moments, but as it is with BBT, the later seasons didn't didn't have as much of those as it was with the earlier seasons. I think for Big Bang Theory, it sort of lost the last bit of intrigue when they had Raj able to talk to women without alcohol. I mean, I'm glad they did it, but at the same time, it was the last thing, for me, that left a bit of mystery to the show.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 7, 2014)

They couldn't leave Raj out of the love loop. I thought they were going to make him gay for a bit there. I'm on the fence if I would have wanted them to go that route for him.  I wouldn't have wanted the token "gay" character which also happens to be the "minority".  These shows still adhere to a formula after all.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 8, 2014)

I definitely think the show makes fun of the nerd subculture as much as it tries to celebrate it. 

Each of the guys are a stereotype. Howard is the creepy nerd who lives with his mother and tries to do whatever it takes to get into a guy's pants no matter how creepy and immoral it is. Raj is the one who can't even talk to girls and is a nervous wreck around them. Sheldon is the arrogant nerd who lacks what would be called common sense looks down upon everyone else and has no people skills whatsoever. Leonard is the nerd who would prefer the hot dumb girl over a smarter but less attractive girl. Leonard is willing let Penny ridicule all his interests while he has to tolerate hers. Basically, he's the nerd that lets everyone step all over him to fit in.

I could go on... but those are the main points. Long story short, the show makes nerds look bad more often than it makes them look good.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 8, 2014)

Plus, when was the last time that we heard of four nerds exactly like that having girlfriends and being able to keep them?


----------



## Koushun (Nov 8, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does anyone else agree with that article, or do you believe that the author is simply being too negative?



I consider myself a huge fan of the series. TBBT is, in fact, my favourite series of all times. I watch it on a daily basis and I know the episodes to heart. I like it because I relate to the characters to a certain extent. I see things in them I see in myself. They are closer to me than any other character in any other TV series.

The person writing that article is overanalyzing everything. Taken to the milimeter, they are right. Taken to the milimeter, life is horrible. Nothing is to be taken SO seriously, because then, everything is harmful, and you become paranoid. It is important to take things seriously and do everything properly as well as you can. However, you never ought to obsess over something, because stuff like the nightmare going on in the head of this person, happens.

Deep inside, very deep inside, I know they are right. Still, they take the fun out of this show and probably of any show they watch. 

This new season is still good. TBBT hasn't dropped the humorous ball ever since the show started, and imho, from season 3 onwards, the level hasn't dropped. It shifted from lonely desperate nerds to nerds who try to fit in regular activities, but keeping their essence nonetheless.

I can't understand why the person of the article takes this show so seriously. Instead of enjoying it, they made it something personal, an attack to us nerds, instead of understanding it as something that shows to the world being a nerd is not bad.



			
				Edward said:
			
		

> Long story short, the show makes nerds look bad more often than it makes them look good.


I'll be on the other side, for the sake of debate and at the same time, because I really feel the opposite way.
The series portray different characters with different personalities. You're right with your classification, that's exactly what they were... at first. They made them pure nerds. Pure nerds are people who barely interact with people irl and when they do it, they do a poor job. That is real, that is happening irl. So, this show reflects reality, taken humorously, so it doesn't hurt like it actually does when it happens to nerds irl. It's fun to watch because you relate to it, see how they try and survive, and you realize it's okay.
They get ridiculed. True. What nerd does not? Again, it's a reflection of the life of 4 nerds, made into a show. 
10 years ago, I watched anime, just like I currently do. 10 years ago, I couldn't say it out loud because you would get labeled as a nerd and that was bad. It is not the case anymore. I say it is because of series like TBBT that the nerd stereotype became less offensive to the "regular people" and more accepted. The show brought many positive things besides the show itself. The show made me realize what happened to me, happened to many many many other people and that it happens frequently enough so it can become a show and be a major hit.
They are not really getting ridiculed. We are watching what is like to be a nerd and be proud of it. How many of us openly say we like anime, manga and stuff like that in our environments? How many of us disguise ourselves trying to fit into the standards of the many? How many of us can discuss openly about things we truly enjoy and not about mainstream stuff non nerds only seem to care about?

Hmpfh


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 9, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How did Bernadette know who Jeanie was, or, more accurately, that Howard engaged in sexual intercourse with her? I doubt that Howard would have revealed such embarrassing information to her, so did Raj tell her?



I think either that or Penny might have. Considering that the two of them are the biggest gossips of the group, it wouldn't be totally out of question for either of them or perhaps both, telling Bernadette about Howard losing his V-card to his cousin.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 10, 2014)

Rapidus said:


> I think either that or Penny might have. Considering that the two of them are the biggest gossips of the group, it wouldn't be totally out of question for either of them or perhaps both, telling Bernadette about Howard losing his V-card to his cousin.



Where would Penny have heard that, since she was not present when Howard revealed that information? Would she have heard it from Raj or Leonard, I presume?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 13, 2014)

I have just learned that Carol Ann Susi, the actress who played Mrs. Wolowitz, has died;  is a link to a news article about it. 

This is most tragic, indeed; even if she never appeared on screen, she always was an entertaining character who had a major role in the series. I wonder what the story writers shall do now? Will they have the character die, as well, or recast her? As tragic and as harsh as it may be to say this, I believe that the death of Mrs. Wolowitz would add great drama to the series, so I am in favor of that happening.


----------



## Rapidus (Nov 13, 2014)

They will either cast someone else as his mother or they will write it in that she passed away. Either way, this is very sad news.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 14, 2014)

In this week's episode, I cannot believe that Sheldon was upset with Leonard having surgery. I know that he makes a great deal over trivial matters, but this is simply excessive. At least he was not as upset about it as he has been for other major occurrences, of where there are too many to list.

I also found it to be terrible that Raj's parents have divorced and separated; why would the story writers chose to have such a tragic twist in the story, especially when this series is primarily a comedy series? I did like how that issue made Howard and Bernadette wonder about the security of their own marriage, and how that led to them declaring what traits they love about each other, although I was displeased with how they eventually ended up criticizing each other under the guise of compliments. Why must the story writers always have them argue for the sake of humor? I do not believe that tension in a relationship is at all humorous, so I dislike it when fictional series portray it as such.

When there was a brief earthquake, why did Raj, Howard, and Bernadette not feel it? Was it so minor that it was localized to one area?

Hopefully, these past several episodes are an indication that the story for this season is improving, after the first several episodes were disappointing.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 14, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have just learned that Carol Ann Susi, the actress who played Mrs. Wolowitz, has died;  is a link to a news article about it.
> 
> This is most tragic, indeed; even if she never appeared on screen, she always was an entertaining character who had a major role in the series. I wonder what the story writers shall do now? Will they have the character die, as well, or recast her? As tragic and as harsh as it may be to say this, I believe that the death of Mrs. Wolowitz would add great drama to the series, so I am in favor of that happening.



I was sad to hear of her passing as well. I think they could add it into the series for some drama, but they could still make it humorous as well. I was getting to the point of thinking his interactions with his mom were becoming long in the tooth myself.


----------



## kire (Nov 15, 2014)

nightmistress said:


> I was sad to hear of her passing as well. I think they could add it into the series for some drama, but they could still make it humorous as well. I was getting to the point of thinking his interactions with his mom were becoming long in the tooth myself.



YEah that is sad...

But you know Bernadette does a good "howard's mom" voice..They could just use her..

To me it seems like this season isn't as funny as the others..  I hate it when the show ends and you are left like, "what, thats it?" feeling.


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 17, 2014)

The cast and crew paid tribute:
Link removed


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

In this week's episode, I did find it to be odd, and also insulting that the group was very enthusiastic about Amy's Victorian Christmas dinner idea, but less so about Raj's various dinner parties; how could they be so hypocritical?

This episode is the first time that one of Raj's parents has actually appeared in person, rather than merely via internet video chat. I still believe that the plot with Dr. and Mrs. Koothrappali getting divorced is unnecessary, an attempt to add drama to the series without actually adding to the quality of the story.

When the pigeon flew into the clean room, Leonard referencing other mistakes of Howard's was humorous, but one of them had never been mentioned before: him driving away with an infant in the car. Will that ever be mentioned again, or is that a "noodle incident?"

Howard implied that he and Leonard had been best friends until they met Raj, but it has been heavy implied on multiple occasions, most notably Leonard's flashback in the third season, that Leonard met Raj and Howard at the same time, while the two of them had known each other for some time before that.

When Howard apparently killed the pigeon with the fire extinguisher, that was not the first time that the guys have been shown to be sensitive about death and hurting living animals, a previous example being when they asked Penny to show them how to gut a fish. That is rather ridiculous, in my mind, since there is no reason that intellectual people cannot be interested in more physical pursuits, as well. It was too easy to predict that another bird would fly into the clean room when they attempted to release the pigeon. Why did Raj not close the loading door when he arrived?

I was displeased that Sheldon still dislikes Christmas, but it was hilarious when his plan to make Amy feel guilty and terrible backfired. The way that both of them exchanged gifts and admitted that they cared for each other was very nice.

This episode was not the best episode of the season, but it was not the worst, either. Hopefully, the next episode shall be better.


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 12, 2014)

Since this was the Christmas even ep I imagine we won't be seeing new stuff for a while yet...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2014)

tom hanks-giving made me lol


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2015)

I found it to be odd that, when Raj spoke of his parents being divorced, he did not at all mention Priya, and how she was reacting to the news. In fact, Priya has scarcely been mentioned, at all, since she left the series, almost as if the story writers are pretending that she never existed. Is anyone else bothered by that? Sheldon's sister, Missy, appeared in only a single episode, but she has been mentioned numerous times outside of that episode, so what would be wrong with Raj mentioning Priya on occasion?


----------



## kire (Jan 5, 2015)

I dont know.  I really like the show but lately its been lacking with the comedy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 7, 2015)

In the episode in which Leonard's mother first appeared, she criticized him for copying another scientists' experiment, rather than conducting his own original research, but, as a scientist herself, she should understand the important of independently verifying results, in the case that the results of the other experiment were merely a fluke or falsified. Did that bother anyone else, here?


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2015)

Well sure..but there's a lot of things she did to him that bothers me, lol. But if she were good to him I suppose it wouldn't have been funny.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's not like the writers are scientific geniuses themselves...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2015)

In the first episode of the new year, I was annoyed that the writers are still having the girls not share the interest of the guys; how can they do that? There are women in actuality who enjoy comics, board games, and other "nerdy" pursuits.

I could certainly sympathize with Raj for being so anxious to hear about the space probe, but pacing around and complaining was not the best solution; he should have engaged himself by playing a game or doing something else to distract him from his anxiety. The debate about science and religion between Raj and Howard in the car was a most interesting conversation, especially with how such a serious topic was treated as a source of humor.

I think that the writers are overusing the idea that Amy had no true friends before she met the gang; perhaps the first several times that the joke was used, it may have been humorous and helped the audience feel sympathy for her character, but now, it is losing its effectiveness.

The conversation between Sheldon and Leonard in the clothing store was another example of a humorous discussion about a serious subject; I was very surprised, but also pleased, that Sheldon admitted that he knew that he could be difficult at times, and then thanked Leonard for tolerating his behavior. Will Leonard be gradually moving out of the apartment, I wonder? That would certainly be a major change in the _status quo_ of this series, if he does.

On that subject, does anyone find it to be odd that, in nearly eight seasons, the other tenants of the building in which Sheldon and Leonard live have rarely ever been seen or mentioned? It seems to me that there is a great amount of unexplored potential, there.

Bernadette's role in this episode was far too minor, but there likely was no more room for her, with everything else that was occurring in it.

This week's episode was adequate, but it does seem to me that the writers are losing their creative touch, and depleting their best ideas. It likely would be best to end this series, soon, before its quality declines much further, unless the writers somehow have a sudden burst of insight and ingenuity that allows them to return the series to the height of its quality during the second through fourth seasons.


----------



## kire (Jan 17, 2015)

The writers are definitely loosing it.  They have written themselves into a hole.  Now with everyone paired up, the characters are at a stalemate.  The logical conclusion is for leo to move out, and procreate.  Howard and bernie to procreate and sheldon and amy to copulate.  The latter could be comedic gold if done right.  But aside from this its not looking good.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2015)

I think I'm honestly mostly around for when Sheldon and Amy do finally get it on. They are moving closer to it, but they're still making us wait for a bit.


----------



## kire (Jan 18, 2015)

Such teases!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 18, 2015)

Is there a way to have Sheldon and Amy engage in coitus without it seeming completely out-of-character for him? Perhaps if it is done the same way that his sexual encounter with Gilda in the unaired pilot?


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 18, 2015)

I think the fact that it's taken this long is in character enough.  He has admitted to loving Amy and he kisses her. He said that he could see it happening eventually when they were playing that game once.  The actor, Jim Parsons, says he is looking forward to it happening.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got into this show.  

It's always when I'm terribly sick and stuck to bed when I start getting into sitcoms.  Started marathoning on DVR the current episodes.  Saw the first two episodes just now.  When does Sheldon meet his gf, or what is her first appearance?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

3rd season I think.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> 3rd season I think.



Season three finale to be exact.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 28, 2015)

Just started this not too long ago - already in my fifth season  still not bad, but I can see where the issues you guys are describing are taking hold. While I'm certain that will progress I guess it's difficult to avoid/to be expected. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there a way to have Sheldon and Amy engage in coitus without it seeming completely out-of-character for him? Perhaps if it is done the same way that his sexual encounter with Gilda in the unaired pilot?




Seems so natural when you use the term coitus.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 28, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Seems so natural when you use the term coitus.



That is the term that they use in the series, so I thought that it would be humorous to use it,. here, as well.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2015)

In the most recent episode, the humor about Raj's relationship with his dog, Cinnamon, is very quickly becoming annoying and uncomfortable, similar to the humor regarding Howard's relationship with his mother that was prevalent for much of the early seasons of this series. Why must the story writers use humor that makes the characters seem creepy or pathetic?

The plot line with Sheldon having difficulty with his research was also nothing new; it does seem as if the writers are running out of ideas and re-using the same story ideas repeatedly. Quite frankly, nearly every joke and instance of humor in this episode had been used in a previous episode, so it was rather bothersome to watch this episode.

Hopefully, the next episode shall be better than was this one.


----------



## kire (Feb 4, 2015)

> Why must the story writers use humor that makes the characters seem creepy or pathetic?



Because it is a staple of the show and has been since the beginning.  Like you said, in the beginning they used Howard and his mother's relationship.  The show was about four "nerdy" guys.  They all have some type of stereotype going on.  For example, Howard is a "nerd" who is a grown man living with his mother.  Sheldon is grown man who has never had a girlfriend.  Raj is a grown man who has/had so much anxiety he could not communicate with girls.  And Leonard is a grown man who has a serious self confidence issue.  The show played on these stereotypes as well as others derived from the "nerd" culture.  For the most part it was funny, but now that they have eliminated most of those and therefore are left with a plot that is just blah.
They gave Raj a girlfriend but kept the dog as a comedy source.  It may be creepy but what else is there.  
Sheldon's work is going nowhere so he drove himself nuts...again.  At least the talking armadillo was sort of funny.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 5, 2015)

Tonight's episode was much better than last week's in my mind. It was great to see Leonard and Sheldon develop a theory together, and, for once, they did not argue over who should receive credit for it.

I could certainly relate to their dilemma, as I am no stranger to receiving harsh and offensive comments from users on the internet; I completely agree with the guys that the anonymity of the internet allows people to say things to others that they would not say face-to-face.

However, it was very nice that Steven Hawking himself praised Sheldon and Leonard's theory; that is high praise indeed, from someone sch as him.

The sub-plot with the girls was also fairly interesting, with each of them taking turns humiliating the others. While that plot line was mostly insubstantial and a throwaway element of the story, the mention of Amy's relationship with Sheldon was very nice, but I do wish that the story writers would stop teasing the audience with hints of it and have them make some actual progress with it. Her fanfiction that featured Sheldon and herself was nice, and it was hilarious when Leonard freaked out and asked Penny to stop reading it. 

As I have said, before, episodes such as this are becoming fewer and farther between, but they still are nice to see; I do hope that the producers of this series can find a way to extend its lifespan while also avoiding it declining in quality (i.e., "jumping the shark").


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 15, 2015)

I recently rewatched the pilot episode and it's funny how Sheldon's character is so different.  He was actually more normal back then.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 16, 2015)

BoneMoney said:


> I recently rewatched the pilot episode and it's funny how Sheldon's character is so different.  He was actually more normal back then.



Have you seen the unaired pilot episode? It is even more different from the series proper than the aired pilot; I personally wonder how different the series would be if the creators had continued the story from that episode, instead.


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 16, 2015)

I hadn't but I just watched it now.  Wow.  That wasn't good.  It definitely wouldn't have lasted this long.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 17, 2015)

BoneMoney said:


> I hadn't but I just watched it now.  Wow.  That wasn't good.  It definitely wouldn't have lasted this long.



I admit that the female lead, Katie, was fr too harsh and abrasive compared to Penny, but the other female character, Gilda, was great; why could the producers not keep her in place of Leslie Winkle, who clearly evolved from her?


----------



## kire (Feb 21, 2015)

^^ I need to watch that..

New episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



so they killed off howards mom. I just thought they would use someone elses voice for her or not mention her character anymore since she passed in real life.


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 22, 2015)

Penny is far more sympathetic.  Katie was just a drunken slut they found on the street.  But I agree, about Gilda.  I think they steered away from her because they wanted to emphasize that Leonard wasn't really good with women.

This last ep, was so sad.  Good tribute episode.


----------



## Lucy Heartfilia (Feb 24, 2015)

great comedy
but nothing beats friends though


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2015)

In the newest episode, Sheldon being jealous of Amy helping Barry was another element that felt familiar, as if it had been seen before, as was Howard feeling insecure about Stuart's relationship with his (Howard's) mother. Howard is really being irrational, in my mind, and I was very glad that Bernadette was attempting to use logic and reason to calm him down.

It is great that Stuart has re-opened his comic book store, but I was displeased that the others were making humor about him deliberately burning it down to obtain the insurance money; how could they have such a low opinion of their friend, especially when there was no evidence that his store was doing poor financially?

Amy secretly giving puzzles to Penny to compare her against chimpanzees was mildly humorous, but insulting Penny's intelligence, like so many other running gags of this series, has worn out and lost its humor. It was simply a cheap way to add drama to the story, so I am glad that everyone reconciled by the end of the episode.

Since I am not familiar with _Firefly,_ the significance of Nathan Fillion appearing in the episode was lost on me, but I do know that Raj was being rather rude toward him, although the idea of inviting him to appear at Stuart's store was definitely an excellent one; I hope that that idea is mentioned again, in a later episode. I have decided that, at some point, I shall definitely watch _Firefly,_ so that I can finally understand why it is so popular, why it is mentioned so frequently in this series, and why Sheldon is so upset about its cancellation (I imagine that his feelings are similar to my feelings about the new _Thundercats_ series being cancelled).

For the most significant part of the episode, I see that the story writers chose to incorporate the death of Carol Ann Susi into the story by having Mrs. Wolowitz die, as well. This is definitely the most tragic event that has ever happened in this series, and also one of the greatest changes to the _status quo_ of the story (two others being Howard moving out of her house and Leonard and Penny finally getting engaged). The scene at the end, with all the characters reminiscing about her, was very nice and touching, and Sheldon's line "I didn't care for her yelling, but now that I'll never hear it again, I shall miss it" was particularity appropriate and impactful.

If a funeral is held for her, might Howard's father appear, or would there be no point in introducing him this far into the series?

Overall, this episode was most excellent, and I am glad that the writers have were able to have some genuinely heartfelt moments among the comedy, and it shall be interesting to see what happens next, especially with Howard and Stuart.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow, there were actually two great episodes in a row; the story writers clearly have been honing their skills and improving the quality of the stories.

For the main plot, it was an interesting experiment to see if true love could be created in only a short duration with a predetermined set of questions, but I was very glad that it proved to not work, as I absolutely believe that true love is highly unpredictable and takes a great amount of time and effort to form; it is unique to each person and definitely does not follow and rules or standards.

The airline losing the urn containing Mrs. Wolowitz's ashes felt like a cheap method for adding drama to the episode, but it did provide for some excellent displays of emotion from both Howard and Bernadette.

Although the side-plot with Amy, Leonard, Raj, and Emily going to the escape room was entertaining, it was, for me, the lowest point of the episode, since it really felt like filler and did not provide and development for any of the characters. It was nice to see Emily,  again, but I do hope for her to have some major character development, soon, since she has been fairly static since her introduction, with her only two major traits being "Raj's girlfriend" and "a fondness for the macabre" at the present time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2015)

So, will the recent death of Leonard Nimoy be mentioned in this series? After all the times that he has been mentioned, there is no way that it shall not be, I imagine.


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 27, 2015)

No doubt the writers are working on something even now to pay respects.  Maybe a full on trek episode with multi guest appearances from the trek series.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 6, 2015)

In tonight's episode, the plot lines with Leonard/Penny and Howard/Bernadette were completely forgettable, so I shall not mention them very much, except to say that it is becoming ridiculous with how the writers are still using the idea of Howard being childish and focusing on having fun, while Bernadette is the mature and responsible member of the couple. That really is annoying.

In the plot with Raj and Emily, I was worried that Raj's snooping would signal the end of their relationship, but Is very glad that they reconciled, since he deserves to have a stead relationship, as well. Of course, I now am wondering what is in Emily's closet, and if the writers shall use it for a later episode. I shall now guess that she has S&M gear in it, since that would perfectly fit with her currently established character.

With that having been said, again, Emily has yet again been denied any further character development beyond "Raj's girlfriend" and "a fascination for the macabre." I worry that she shall be similar to Leslie Winkle from the first two seasons in that she is a static character with her only major traits being a relationship with one of the main characters and one other interesting quirk.

The main highlight of the episode was an excellent one; although the idea of Sheldon wanting to go to Mars was hardly a new idea for this series, I did like how it contributed to his and Amy's relationship. While the two of them having a serious dispute in their relationship was nothing new, by this point, it did provide them with an opportunity to test the strength of their bonds, and make them stronger. I am not certain if this plot point shall ever be revisited, but it would be interesting, if it was.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 12, 2015)

In tonight's episode, I was displeased to once again see Sheldon and Leonard arguing, but I was so glad that their argument did not occupy too much of the episode or overshadow the main plot.

This episode was very nice final tribute to Mrs. Wolowitz, and I certainly felt sympathy for Howard; it was great that everyone was able to have a nice dinner, but I do wish that Leonard and Sheldon had been able to cease their arguing; it was humorous when Bernadette scolded them and sounded very similar to Mrs. Wolowitz, however.


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 28, 2015)

I need to catch back up, I've missed the last 3 weeks I think.  How have they been?


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 28, 2015)

It's March Madness right now so it hasn't been aired.


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 28, 2015)

^Yeah, they return next week. The episode I'm really waiting for is the one in two weeks where they introduce Howard's younger half-brother, Josh Wolowitz played by Matt Bennent(Robby Shipiro in Victorious).


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 28, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> It's March Madness right now so it hasn't been aired.



 Not sure if I'm happy I haven't missed anything or bummed that I don't get to binge watch

Thank you though!


----------



## Karasu (Mar 29, 2015)

Hate waiting.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2015)

In an earlier episode, Raj seemed to get along well with Yvette, the veterinarian who cared for Cinnamon when Cinnamon became sick, but Yvette was never seen again, after that. Did either the writers or the viewers not like her? Does anyone wish that she had been around for at least another episode before Emily was introduced?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2015)

In this week's episode, I was very displeased that Bernadette did not wish to keep Howard's T.A.R.D.I.S., and that Penny was ashamed to know the significance of the device, because, yet again, the writers are having the female members of the cast not sharing the interest of the male members. This is ridiculous, and very offensive; who says that women cannot enjoy "nerdy" interests, as well? I also did not like how Bernadette was being so manipulative and vicious; why can the writers not eliminate that aspect of her character? While I am complaining about that, Leonard and Howard have needed to make numerous compromises and allowances for Penny and Bernadette, but Penny and Bernadette have not made nearly as many compromises or allowances for them, have they?

I also did like how Leonard and Sheldon visited Skywalker ranch, but, once again, Sheldon caused trouble when attempting to see a celebrity; at least this time, Leonard was affected, as well, but, on the other hand, why was Leonard punished, when he did not do anything? I also was extremely displeased that they did not succeed in actually meeting George Lucas, which would at least have made their troubles worthwhile, and even more displeased that they missed their lecture; have they damaged their reputation, or reduced the chances of their paper being publicly recognized?

Overall, this episode felt like a filler episode, since it did not advance the overall plot (what little this series has) in any meaningful way. Also, Sheldon's "public restroom kit" was simply too weird; nothing of that had ever been mentioned before, and I often suspect that the writers are randomly giving Sheldon new and bizarre quirks simply to keep him the most outlandish member of the cast, as if they are attempting to balance his progress with socialization and his relationship with Amy. Hopefully, next week's episode shall be better.


----------



## BoneMoney (Apr 4, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In an earlier episode, Raj seemed to get along well with Yvette, the veterinarian who cared for Cinnamon when Cinnamon became sick, but Yvette was never seen again, after that. Did either the writers or the viewers not like her? Does anyone wish that she had been around for at least another episode before Emily was introduced?



I didn't really like her.  The though cinnamon thing really turns me off to Raj's character to be honest, so Yvette's inclusion would only bring in more of those types of stories.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2015)

In this week's episode, I was displeased that Sheldon was _again_ displeased over not being invited to a scientific expedition; how many time are the story writers going to reuse that idea? And again, he was brooding over that fact during date night with Amy; with that being said, have he and Amy ever had a pleasant date night? Do the writers simply use date night as an opportunity for Sheldon to complain, and thus, ostensibly add drama to his relationship with Amy? The fort that they built was nice, but it actually was not terribly interesting or important to the episode, despite being in the title of the episode. They have taken another step in their relationship, and I am glad for that; it also was very humorous that Amy hid a kit in the apartment in the chance that such an event ever happened.

It was great that Penny participated in a podcast with Wil Wheaton, but some of her comments were very offensive; the series is now in its eighth season, so she should not still have the attitude that she has toward "nerdy" subjects. I do like how her role in _Serial Apist 2_ is being used as a source of humor, and it alsow as humorous with how Kevin Smith was ignoring Wil Wheaton, who is by far more famous than Penny or Penny's actress, Kaley Cuoco, in favor of Penny. I have not yet seen _Clerks,_ but, with it having been mentioned in this episode, I definitely plan to watch it, at some point. Yet again, Leonard and Penny are having arguments over money and finances, and I am again very displeased that Leonard was not supportive of Penny when Kevin Smith actually offered her a chance to audition for a role in his next film; i was very surprised to learn that Penny is making more money than is Leonard, but why are both he and Howard acting as if the fact that their female companions earn more than they do is such a bad thing? Hopefully, Penny's career in acting shall be revived, since it was an excellent source of great plots before.

Howard and Bernadette's plans to redecorate the Wolowtiz house served as an interesting plot point, but I wonder if the series has a budget that shall allow for extensive redecoration. By far the most interesting part of the episode, despite it not being in the title, was the revelation that Howard has a brother, Josh. Previously, Howard was the only member of the original five main characters who was an only child, but this is a major change in the _status quo_ of the series, almost as major as his marriage to Bernadette, his mother's death, and Leonard and Penny's engagement. With that being said, has anyone noticed that most of the major changes to this series' _status quo_ involved Howard? So, I wonder if Josh shall appear again, or if he shall be a one-shot character, as were Missy and Jeanie (thus far); I believe that he could be used again, since he could allow for interesting plots, but only if he does not become like cousin Oliver from _The Brady Bunch._ It also was nice to finally learn Mr. Wolowitz's first name, Sam, and that he also established a new family, which could also be very interesting; at this point, I believe that it is only a matter of time until Mr. Wolowitz appears, since he has been mentioned so frequently, but would that be a good thing or a bad thing for the series? I personally thought that the plot line with Mr. Wolowitz had finally ended in _The Closest Reconfiguration_ by in the sixth season, but I see that the writers have mentioned him again, likely because Mrs. Wolowitz died.

I noticed that Raj and Bernadette had virtually no real roles in this episode, and likely appeared only because they are Howard's wife and best friend. Hopefully, they shall have major roles again, soon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2015)

In this week's episode, I was displeased that Howard was upset over Raj initially excluding him from his (Raj's) project, but I was glad that his displeasure did not lead to a severe argument with Bernadette, as there have already been far too many of those, thus far, in the series. As for Raj's project, that was definitely an interesting idea, deciding what message to send to extraterrestrial life, and I am glad that all the guys were able to compose a clever and informative message, indeed.

I also very much liked the plot with Penny, since this it was excellent character development, for her. While I do find it to be regrettable that she has abandoned her career in acting, her choice to pursue pharmaceutical sales shows that she has chosen to avoid the difficulty and fierce competition of the acting business, a great sign of maturity for her.

This week's episode was rather unremarkable, but it was not the worst that I have ever seen from this series, so it is clear that the writers are still giving a great effort to keep the series enjoyable and have well-written stories.

With this season soon ending, I wonder what grand event shall be its finale?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2015)

So, will this series eventually mention the death of Leonard Nimoy, I hope?

Also, with that being said, is anyone here displeased that, apart from Sheldon's encounter with James Earl Jones, every encounter that he has had with a celebrity has been a negative one? Is that not a horrible message to be sending to the viewers of this series? Why are the writers doing that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2015)

This week's episode was not bad, but was it really necessary to have Raj spending money foolishly? Why are the guys so often portrayed as being childish and irresponsible? And does not Raj make enough money from his job, so that his father cutting off his allowance would not be a major loss? And why did his parents still give him an allowance at his age, anyway? I do believe that this is the first time that Raj's mother has been seen in person in this series, and not merely through a video chat on a computer. I could not believe that Raj mooched money off of her, and then sweet-talked his father into restoring his allowance; what sort of message does that send to the audience? Why is Raj not being responsible for his own finances?

Leonard giving the commencement speech at his former high school was very nice, although I was worried that he would divert into complaining about his poor experience there, so I was very grateful that he did not do that. His speech was very nice, overall, and I was glad that he gave it.

The subplot with the helicopter drone was very boring, and I am glad that it did not occupy too much screentime.

This episode was not bad, but it was not very good, either. The commencement speech was excellent, but it simply did not make me laugh very much, and it is clear to me that the writers are definitely running out of ideas.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2015)

In this week's episode, I was displeased with how Bernadette was _again_ shown to be more mature and responsible than Howard, who was a lazy slacker; why must the writers cling to such a negative stereotype? I wonder for how long Stuart shall be living with the Wolowitzes?

As for the main plot, this was the first time that Sheldon and Leonard's mothers have ever been in the same episode, so it was an excellent opportunity for humor regarding the drastic differences in their personalities. Them having a clash of beliefs was predictable, but still humorous, and I am glad that they reconciled at the end, although Beverly's attempt to be more affectionate toward Leonard was very creepy and awkward.

This is now the third consecutive episode in which Amy appeared in only a single scene, which greatly displeases me, since she is my favorite female character in this series. Since she has never interacted with Beverly, I was really hoping that the two of them would interact in this episode, as their interactions would likely have been very interesting.

With only one episode remaining in this season, I do hope that the writers can produce an excellent finale for the season, hopefully one that can revive this series to its former glory.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2015)

The interaction between Mary and Beverly was entertaining, but I feel that each of them is too much of a one-note character; Mary has little depth beyond being a religiously-fanatical Texan and Beverly has little depth beyond being a cold and dispassionate psychiatrist. However, it does seem that that is the case for many characters outside of the main cast (with Leslie Winkle and Barry Kripke being examples of that), so perhaps I should not be surprised by that.


----------



## nightmistress (May 8, 2015)

I was bummed about Shamy but I hope it doesn't take too long to reconcile in the next season.  I guess no sex until marriage for them. Gives them a reason to hold off on them doing the do for even longer if there's a lengthy engagement period.


----------



## Rapidus (May 8, 2015)

sheldon bruh.  He was going to propose. But he was too late. Amy decided she had enough. If only he had the talk with Leonard and Penny about them setting a date a little sooner, it would have happened.

On the front of the Lenny, the L in question cheated on Penny -- who would have expected that?  I know I wouldn't have, especially considering that Penny is obviously way out of his league. So, yeah their not starting their marriage off to a great start. 

I got a kick on how both Raj and Bernie&Howard chickened out on what they were going to do. Raj did it cause he was afraid of Emily. Like legit afraid of her, so that's understandable. Bernie and Howie chickened out cause it was Stuart's birthday.  

The writers were right when they said this season would end in a sort of cliffhanger. We don't know if Penny and Leonard got married or not. I'm betting on the latter given how things ended with them in the episode. I'm curious about Shamy.  I wonder if they'll be able to recover from this.


----------



## nightmistress (May 8, 2015)

Shamy will work itself out.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> Shamy will work itself out.



Yes, most of the fans of this series support that couple (or at least most of the fans whom I know), so I doubt that the writers shall want to disappoint them.


----------



## Jay. (May 26, 2015)

Oh Sheldon brother....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2015)

I noticed that Sheldon's assistant, Alex, disappeared without any warning or indication as to what happened to her. That is very similar to Stephanie Barnett, who also disappeared, and whether it was coincidental or not, also had romantic involvement with Leonard. Did either the writers or the audience simply dislike her, because she felt too similar to other characters?


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2015)

I think Penny needs to go back to the long hair.


----------



## Jimin (May 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed that Sheldon's assistant, Alex, disappeared without any warning or indication as to what happened to her. That is very similar to Stephanie Barnett, who also disappeared, and whether it was coincidental or not, also had romantic involvement with Leonard. Did either the writers or the audience simply dislike her, because she felt too similar to other characters?



Yeah, I noticed this too...

It was weird how Stephanie (who was Leonard's GF who had a lot of her stuff in his apartment) and Alex (Sheldon's assistant who he picked after a few interviews) just disappeared all of a sudden. It's weird how characters who seemed to have a reason to keep interacting with the characters just stopped appearing on the show...


----------



## Lito Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to be a HUGE fan of this, too bad the jokes started to be overused.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 24, 2015)

I still am amazed that Leonard Nimoy's death has not yet been mentioned in this series, given how often he was mentioned in it when he was still alive; I do hope that there is an episode dedicated to him at some point.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope Leonard and Penny don't break up. 

In fact this is perfect for Penny character growth where she realizes that her leaving Leonard won't stop him. It seems like she's see's Leonard as a safe bet but the reality is Leonard will do pretty good if it came down to it. That's like what the 7th girl that's been attracted to him in the series not counting Penny.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, that first episode was a complete disaster.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 22, 2015)

It aired already?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2015)

Going to have to agree with near enough everything you said here.  Except that Leonard was in the North Sea at the time not North Pole (If he had kissed someone then it would have been one of the other guys).  Although I thought Leonard was the only one from the University who was to go on the trip and only could go because of Howard's connection to Hawking.

Also Mary's devoutness at the same time has shown before her ignorance of the religion.  It pretty much plays up the "I am 100% behind this but not 100% knowledgable." trope that goes around.

Penny and Leonard need to have THE wedding in the series.  It did need to beat the Howard and Bernadette's wedding because Leonard/Penny has been there since day 1.  They are the obvious Ross/Rachael.

As for Stuart his character has been all over the place since day 1.  His first episodes the guy was actually confident and self assured.  He was able to take Penny out on 2 dates, yet they have been screwing him over since then into this guy that would make original Howard be datable. 

Sheldon in previous seasons has got better.  Though he is still no where near as sociable or knowledgeable about human interaction as he was in season one.  I get that he is playing the "Also hurt but doesn't know how to express it." but he also had his own ways before.  Surely they could have gone with that.  Not relapse to his worst ever level.

I dunno, I hope the episodes get better but I can really see it turning into "You kissed her!"... "I'm Sorry."  "We're cool." Leonard brings up something else, Penny gets pissed and storms off again where the two fall further and further apart until last episode where we find out he did sleep with her.

Meanwhile Sheldon and Amy are as far apart as they ever will be before gradually coming together before final episode where he can propose to her.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Tonight's episode was better than last week's episode, but, unfortunately, that is not saying much. I am glad that Penny and Leonard seemed to have reconciled, since we, the audience, have seen too much of their relationship drama, so I hope really am hoping that it does not last for this entire season.

Unfortunately, it seems that Sheldon and Amy are far from reconciling their differences, and I still cannot believe that Sheldon is being so rude; does he honestly think that this behavior of his shall repair his shattered relationship with Amy?

I was glad that Bernadette's knowing about Leonard's activities never became a plot point, since that would have been additional unnecessary drama in this episode, and I wonder if Mandy shall become a recurring character, or a one-shot character, like Missy and Jeanie.

I am glad that it seems that the next episode appears be more light-hearted, since I might actually stop following this series regularly if it became as melodramatic as a soap opera. I do hope that the writers listen to the responses of the viewers and bring back the nerdy themes.

I noticed that Emily has not been seen or mentioned in the two episodes of this season, so have the writers abandoned her, or are they merely using her sparingly?

I have said this before, but I shall say it, again; truly good episodes of this series are now a rarity, so we must enjoy them whenever they appear, since the writers clearly could not maintain the quality of the first four seasons.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 29, 2015)

With Penny/Leonard's marital drama resolved so quickly I can only imagine this season will focus on Sheldon maturing about relationships to either win Amy back or at least take their experience forward to a potential new partner.

Howard/Bernadette remain the beacon of hope for the series at least for me personally and hopefully get some interesting stories/development this season instead of being 3rd wheel'd.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 7, 2015)

This week's episode was so much better than the previous two weeks' episodes; it was great to see an episode that was fun and light-hearted, without any complicated relationship drama. I shall presume that many fans disliked the previous episodes, so the writers decided to a[[ease them with this episode.

My one complaint about the episode is that, twice, now, in this series, when a wedding has occurred, here has been a bachelor party, but not a bachelorette party. In both instances, the men had a great time, while the women were staying at home and having less fun. I would not call it sexist, but it definitely is stereotypical; when shall the women have their own wild adventure? On the other hand, it was very nice to see Amy and Bernadette have character development outside of their romantic relationships, even if it was regarding their relationship with Penny; hopefully, the two of them shall have character focus outside of their relations to any other characters, soon.

On that subject, is it safe to presume that Emily is gone from the series? Did the actress who plays her not wish to continue, or did the writers not like her?

It was nice to see Penny's father, again, and learn more about her family life. I do wish that we had actually seen Amy's mother, but, apparently, the actress who played her was not available to reprise her role.

I do hope that the majority of the episodes of this season is more akin to this episode, and not the first two, because that would be a great way to revive this series, which has slowly been declining for the past several seasons, in my mind.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, is it safe to presume that Emily is gone from the series? Did the actress who plays her not wish to continue, or did the writers not like her?
> 
> It was nice to see Penny's father, again, and learn more about her family life. I do wish that we had actually seen Amy's mother, but, apparently, the actress who played her was not available to reprise her role.



For Emily right now by the way they were talking with Raj for the last few episodes it does sound like they were talking to him as if he is single.  That somehow in the minutes between end of last season and the begining of this he finally ended things with her.  Not sure how he fit the time in but meh.

As for Penny's father I wish they actually had a couple of more episodes with him in them in the past.  I mean there has been nothing with him in it from the moment he begged Leonard to take back Penny till just now.  It would have been nice to have an episode between them just to have his reactions.  Not over bearing but one to two more episodes would have been good.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My one complaint about the episode is that, twice, now, in this series, when a wedding has occurred, here has been a bachelor party, but not a bachelorette party. In both instances, the men had a great time, while the women were staying at home and having less fun. I would not call it sexist, but it definitely is stereotypical; when shall the women have their own wild adventure? On the other hand, it was very nice to see Amy and Bernadette have character development outside of their romantic relationships, even if it was regarding their relationship with Penny; hopefully, the two of them shall have character focus outside of their relations to any other characters, soon.


Last season the women went to Vegas when the men went back to their season 1-3 shenanigans.

Anyway, I find this series harder and harder to watch because the characters have become more and more unlikeable. It's not to do with the humour aspect; I mean as individuals. 

I think what compels me to watch these sort of shows is a genuine fondness for the characters, which is no longer present.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 13, 2015)

It has been quite some time since I enjoyed an episode of this series as much as I enjoyed last night's episode, as it had light-hearted fun without too much melodrama and the parts that did focus on relationships and romance did not drag down the rest of the episode.

So, Leonard has finally moved out of his apartment with Sheldon? He has attempted to do that multiple times, before, in the series, so I hope that it is permanent, this time; I was rather displeased that Penny suggested that Leonard divide his time between her apartment and Sheldon's apartment, since the writers have previously shown that they are not afraid to change the _status quo_ of this series, so I wonder why they are reluctant to do so, now. Sheldon's attempts at finding a new roommate were very humorous, but I do hope that the writers do not spend too much time on that plot line, since it could become very tedious very quickly.

It was great to see Howard and Raj form a band and act as they did in the early days of the series; we have not seen any "bromance" from them in a very long time, so it was a welcome sight for this episode. That song they wrote was very awesome, and I cannot believe that Stuart did not like it; if he wanted music for his store he should not complain when people provide it.

Having mentioned Stuart, I expect that the writers shall soon bring an end to him living with Howard and Bernadette, so I wonder what shall happen to him, then? I think that he and Sheldon would be interesting as roommates, but I am not certain if the writers could keep it interesting for very long, since Stuart has not been given as much depth as the others, recently.

It also was nice to see Emily, again, and that her relationship with Raj is still intact, and even better that she was not being too creepy; while her fascination with horror and the _macabre_ is an excellent and unique trait of her character, it should not be her only noteworthy trait, so I am glad to see greater character depth from her, even if it was for only a brief scene.

There now have been two excellent episodes of this series consecutively, so perhaps the writers are finally returning to what made this series great in the first place; hopefully, the next episode shall continue this trend, judging from the preview.


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 14, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Having mentioned Stuart, I expect that the writers shall soon bring an end to him living with Howard and Bernadette, so I wonder what shall happen to him, then? I think that he and Sheldon would be interesting as roommates, but I am not certain if the writers could keep it interesting for very long, since Stuart has not been given as much depth as the others, recently.


I think they are pretty much intent on making Stuart's relationship with Howard/Bernadette permanent, or mostly permanent whereby they constantly try to get rid of him, something always comes up and eventually he just ends up living there forever.​


> There now have been two excellent episodes of this series consecutively, so perhaps the writers are finally returning to what made this series great in the first place; hopefully, the next episode shall continue this trend, judging from the preview.


Yea, I've been pretty impressed with the last two episodes. They were quite hilarious. They really had the earlier seasons vibes and shows that once the writers step away from the relationship drama, they can make greatness.

Here's to hoping for more great episodes.​


----------



## Jay. (Oct 14, 2015)

hahahahaahaha thor and dr. joooooooooooooooooones


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 15, 2015)

Marik Swift said:


> I think they are pretty much intent on making Stuart's relationship with Howard/Bernadette permanent, or mostly permanent whereby they constantly try to get rid of him, something always comes up and eventually he just ends up living there forever.​



I really hope that they do not do that, as such plots are annoying, and this series is not that type of series; the _status quo_ actually does change, so it would be foolish for them to shy away from changing it in this situation, which is why I was annoyed with Penny suggesting that Leonard divide his time between her apartment and Sheldon's apartment; why are the writers so afraid to change that aspect of the series?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2015)

I shall first say what I did not like about this week's episode; I really disliked how Amy's relationships still received attention, and how the others were intruding into her private life. Even worse was how the characters were making fun of people on the internet; that was simply rude and unnecessary.

However, the rest of the episode was great; I do like that the recurring idea of Leonard and Sheldon's theory has returned, and the hijinks that ensued during their quest to perform their experiment were very humorous, as well. The guest star was quite entertaining,a nd his interactions with Leonard and Sheldon were very amusing and witty, as well.

I notice that the episode did not show the results of their experiment, to extend that plotline and maintain the suspense, so I do hope that it is revisited, soon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wv04MthibVI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Hovz6w_keOc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fHCnmeIWrWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 8, 2015)

In the most recent episode, I did not like the drama with Howard still having difficulty coping with his mother's death and being unwilling to redecorate his house; I hope that the writers do not use that plot device too many more times, now. Although there has been numerous implication about Howard's occasional immature behavior, it was rather humorous when Raj explicitly stated it.

As for the main plot, it was great that the series finally mentioned the death of Leonard Nimoy, and Sheldon helping with Adam Nimoy's "Spockumentary" was very entertaining, providing his own unique style of comedy without being obnoxious or condescending; this is what made the series great in its early days. Leonard and Amy's reaction to Sheldon revealing his ring was exactly what I expected it to be, so I wonder what shall develop from that revelation.

So, Amy has a new boyfriend? I wonder what shall happen with him, but I doubt that he shall ever be a serious contender for her affection, perhaps being akin to Priya from the fourth season.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok fuck this show.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 24, 2015)

didn't feel sorry for amy


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 24, 2015)

In this week's episode, how could Penny not know when Leonard's birthday was? She had a party for him back in the first season! Did she forget about that? And did we, the audience, really need to see there be yet another moment of tension between them? Why must the writers keep showing us such happenings?

The appearance of Elon Musk was really an interesting twist, and it was great to see Howard be the one to meet a famous celebrity, since Sheldon is normally the one who does that.

It was great that Sheldon and Amy were able to spend time together and interact simply as friends, but it was very sad that Sheldon does not wish to resume a romantic relationship with her, since they are my favorite couple. I really hope that they can rekindle their relationship, eventually.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In this week's episode, how could Penny not know when Leonard's birthday was? She had a party for him back in the first season! Did she forget about that? And did we, the audience, really need to see there be yet another moment of tension between them? Why must the writers keep showing us such happenings?



Honestly I have come to the conclusion we're not supposed to consider the first season as canon anymore.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I have come to the conclusion we're not supposed to consider the first season as canon anymore.



Why do you believe that?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2015)

She probably just forgot. Planning his birthday doesn't mean a great deal: she knew the month so she probably checked his FB page to get the exact date.

I am starting to dislike  Bernadette.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 7, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I am starting to dislike  Bernadette.



Why are you starting to dislike her?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2015)

Well, tonight's episode was really exciting! First, I shall briefly discuss that it was great that Howard and Raj's band had a fan, but it was very unfortunate that he lacked good personal hygiene. I do hope that their band is mentioned, again, but I doubt that Trent shall appear, again.

As for the main plot, I, also felt Sheldon's frustration at not being able to recall the name of a song, since that has certainly happened to me, as well, and I am very glad that the name of the song was revealed, since it would have bothered me to not know its name, as well.

Dave reappearing was nice, but he actually is somewhat creepy and weird, himself, as well, although that is not necessarily a negative thing in this series.

I am so glad that Amy and Sheldon have reforged their relationship, and hopefully, this time, Sheldon shall not make the mistakes that he made in the past that caused Amy to end their relationship. This season is definitely an improvement over the last several seasons, a fact for which I am very thankful.

Having mentioned that, has anyone here noticed that, in the majority of times when there was a major problem in any of the main couples, it was the fault of the man, and he was the one who needed to apologize and explain himself, even when he was not at fault? Is that not terribly unfair?


----------



## Jay. (Dec 15, 2015)

adorable episode


----------



## James Bond (Dec 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Having mentioned that, has anyone here noticed that, in the majority of times when there was a major problem in any of the main couples, it was the fault of the man, and he was the one who needed to apologize and explain himself, even when he was not at fault? Is that not terribly unfair?



Welcome to relationships. I also disagree though, remember when Penny had to find a way to be romantic to Leonard or Bernadette had to make it up to Howard after going behind his back to his mother about him going to space so he she wouldn't let him go... the majority are the guys fault but there are examples there of the women having to make amends.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2015)

Dave is hilarious


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, my god! Sheldon and Amy finally "did it!" This momentous occurrence shares the company of such events as the Red Sox winning the World Series, the release of _Duke Nukem Forever,_ and the reunion of Guns N' Roses as events that everyone thought would never occur, because if they did, they would heard the end of the world. I am very glad that they have taken this next step in their relationship, but it certainly is now impossible to predict what shall happen next, with them.

As for the other parts of the episode, the parody of the _Star Wars_ opening scroll was absolutely perfect, especially the final paragraph, which was only a single sentence; that was brilliant! 

It also was nice to see Arthur Jeffries again, and Wil Wheaton wearing a _Star Trek_ uniform to the _Star Wars_ premiere was so hilarious! I wonder if anyone shall do that, in actuality? Of course, there is no reason why a person cannot be a fan of both franchises.

So, the greatest question that every must be asking now is what the story writers have planned next for Sheldon and Amy. Now that they have actually engaged in coitus, who knows what may happen next? I do hope that the writers can have them develop and grow as characters, while not changing so much that they seem to be completely different characters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *So, the greatest question that every must be asking now is what the story writers have planned next for Sheldon and Amy.* Now that they have actually engaged in coitus, who knows what may happen next? I do hope that the writers can have them develop and grow as characters, while not changing so much that they seem to be completely different characters.



Realist-logistically speaking? Sheldon proposing, then sexual desire compatibility issues.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 23, 2015)

Honestly I think the series needs to reach a conclusion soon, to extend the show further means pointless drama between couples just to prolong the story so better to end it this season or have a short finale season of like 10-12 episodes building up to like Sheldon/Amy's wedding seeing as they botched Leonard/Penny's wedding.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 24, 2015)

Jay. said:


> which storyline?
> 
> 
> We all just watch this to see the day, Sheldon finally gets laid



I FUCKING TOLD YAAAA GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYS


IT HAPPENEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 7, 2016)

Tonight's episode was one of the best that I have seen in quite some time. While some of the elements were overused, such as Leonard's insecurity about his mother or Penny questioning the nature of her relationship with Leonard, the rest of it was a return to the classic material that made this series great! Very little of this episode felt like filler or a waste of space, and I am very confident that the writers have regained the spirit that they had during the early seasons of this series.

I imagine that Dr. Gallo shall likely be a one-shot character, but I would not mind it if she made further appearances, on occasion, and I am very glad that she was not too similar to Leonard's mother.

On that subject, I believe that it was a missed opportunity that Sheldon's mother never met Howard's mother, as that likely would have been an entertaining interaction, especially given that both of them have very strong religious convictions. Would anyone else liked to have seen that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2016)

Tonight's episode was average; neither the best nor the worst. Every element in it has been seen, before: Sheldon being obnoxious and insufferable when he is sick, the others seeking to escape from him, and him apologizing to the others, only for his apology to backfire. That is not a negative thing, but it did make the episode somewhat predictable and boring.

Emily's insistence that Raj take a stand against Sheldon mirrors Penny's attitude in the first season, when she also encouraged the other guys to resist Sheldon and not allow him to take advantage of them. Thus far, Emily has had a more difficult time assimilating into the group than did either Amy or Bernadette, but I do hope she eventually becomes a regular member, as did the others.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 16, 2016)

I have asked this before, but is anyone here growing tired of how Amy, Penny, and Bernadette still act as if it is weird that their male partners are fond of science fiction, comics, and so forth, when they have been in relationships for years, now, and those media are mainstream? The women are actually the weird people, for not being familiar with the franchises that the men enjoy.

Also, this week's episode suggested that Raj, Howard, and Leonard are aware that Sheldon and Amy engaged in _coitus,_ but they did not give any particular reaction to that knowledge, which I find to be a severe disappointment, as seeing their reaction upon learning that would likely have been an awesomely hilarious scene. Why did the writers waste such a wonderful opportunity?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2016)

i wanna bang Bernadette so bad


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2016)

Kuya said:


> i wanna bang Bernadette so bad



Why do you wish to do that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 4, 2016)

At long last, Sheldon;s grandmother, who has been mentioned so often, has appeared! Given how frequently she has been mentioned in the series, the writers had much hype to live up to, and I am pleased that they did not disappoint with how she was portrayed. I was worried that her initial disapproval of Amy might lead to tension between Amy and Sheldon, but I was very glad that they all reconciled by the end of the episode. I wonder if Sheldon;'s grandmother shall appear, again, as has his mother, or if she shall be a one-shot character, as his sister has been, thus far.

Now that Amy knows about Sheldon's engagement ring, will they be getting married at any time, soon, or will the writers wish to wait before having another wedding in the series?

As for the secondary plot, are the writers planning to introduce another new potential love interest for Raj? He has already had two series relationships, so why a third? Are the writers or audiences not fond of Emily? When will Raj finally have a stable relationship, as do the other three guys?

I did like how Claire's presence in the comic store was treated as normal and unremarkable, since the last several times that women were in the store, it was treated as shocking phenomenon, and, even if she does not become Raj's next girlfriend, I would like to see her become a recurring character, especially since Vanessa Bennett from several episodes ago is not likely to ever appear, again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2016)

One other aspect of this episode that I did not like was how Raj seemed to believe that there may have been some romantic connection between him and Claire, simply because she was polite to him and had a meaningful conversation with him; that was not the first time that he had mad such a presumption, and I find that be an annoying habit. Why must the writers continue to have him behave in such an immature manner? It is not humorous or entertaining, it is very insulting and difficult to watch.

In fact, I have noticed that all four main male characters have moments where they can be very childish and immature, but the lead female characters are almost always portrayed as mature and responsible. That is very unfair and sexist, in my mind; does anyone else here find that to be annoying?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 11, 2016)

Normally, I dislike episodes with a great focus on romance and relationships, but tonight's episode did it very well, with each couple reaffirming their relationships through the difficulties that they experienced. Raj's whining about Emily was annoying, but the other three couples behaved in a reasonably mature manner, and Penny's comment about Leonard's age was a painful reminder that I, myself, am now closer to age 30 and I am to 20, and that I am not as young as I once was, but, I shall not allow that to make me feel depressed, and I shall still demonstrate the same enthusiasm for life that I have always demonstrated.

So, Bernadette is pregnant? That is certainly one of the greatest twists that this series has had in quite some time! How shall Howard react to that news? I really hope that the writers of this series can avoid common cliches that are associated with pregnancy, such as the expectant father feeling anxiety and panic and the expectant mother being temperamental and emotional, but, given how this series has been portraying other cliches, I am doubtful that they shall avoid those, either.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 13, 2016)

Did the scene in which Raj severed his relationship with Emily, attempted to form a new relationship with Claire, and then attempted to re-forge his relationship with Emily actually happen, or was that all in his imagination?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 13, 2016)

It happened. He's a bit of a fool.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 14, 2016)

Raj is hard to sympathise with, he whines about being lonely but in reality is a douche. He's one of those guys that thinks being nice to a woman entitles him for sex.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2016)

I think he is just the type of twat who isn't honest about his nature.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2016)

The first half of tonight's episode was fairly conventional and cliche, with Howard and Bernadette both worrying about becoming parents, but the second half was very nice, although there is not much else that I can say about it. Actually, I do like the idea that Howard had, so I hope that eh can pursue it further in later episodes.

It has been a long time since there was an episode that focused solely on nerd culture, including video games, comics, or science fiction. I know that such subjects are still mentioned, on occasion, but such mentions are now few and far between, with relationships now dominating the plot, and I expect that the birth of Howard and Bernadette's child shall only increase that trend; is there any hope, at this point, for the series to return to what made it great originally?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 19, 2016)

Raj is pretty much the fake nice guy. 

You know... it's kinda hard to like a guy who just puts down his own people every chance he gets.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2016)

It is ending pretty soon. So they want to pair everyone. That is all I suppose.

The show is losing its humour. Its so very sad to see.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2016)

One other complaint that I have about this series it that, numerous times, there have been female characters who share the male characters' interests (Leslie Winkle, Abbey and Martha, Alice, Alex, and now, Claire), and can actually have meaningful conversations with them about various subjects, yet they are often minor or even one-shot characters, while the main female characters actually have little in common with the male characters (while Amy and Sheldon are the most similar of all the couples in this series, they still are not perfectly-matched, in my mind). Does anyone here else find that to be annoying?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2016)

Tonight's episode had more guest starts than has any other episode of the series, thus far, and while they were all awesome appearances, having so many together all at once meant that none of them could have any significant role in the story, which is unfortunate, since it was great to see Leslie Winkle, again, after so many years. I was very disappointed that Leslie and Amy did not interact, and that Amy did not interact with Beverly, as those would have been such amazing interactions; such great missed opportunities, those were. Why is it that Leonard's mother attended the party, but Sheldon's mother did not?

It was great to see Adam West finally make an appearance in this series, given how often he has been mentioned in it, but it would have been nice for him to have had a more prominent role, and for Sheldon to have interacted with him more strongly; perhaps, he can appear in a future episode? I did like how the other three guys were discussing the various actors who have played Batman over the years; that certainly was a nice scene in that it was a reminder of the days when this series had entire episodes dedicated to nerd culture.

The running joke with Stuart being ignored and not treated as a full member of the group is becoming old and rather offensive by this point; will the writers ever give Stuart a more substantial plot line, I hope? And Kripke's behavior toward Beverly was rather disturbing, in my mind.

The interactions between Penny and Sheldon were nice, since there have been too few of those, in recent episodes, and they showed just how greatly the two of them have grown as characters over the course of this series, so I did appreciate those.

Overall, this was a nice episode, but I fear that this series may never again reach the heights that it achieved in its second through fourth seasons; those were still the best seasons, in my mind.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2016)

In tonight's episode, the subplot with Raj, Emily, and Claire was ridiculous; since when has Emily been so emotional? And why could Raj not make up his mind about them? If I had been in his situation, I would have visited Emily that night, and then visited Claire the next day, to have avoided any of that foolish drama. Now that three couples are relatively stable, why must the one remaining single major protagonist continue to have difficulty in relationships? So, has Raj reforged his relationship with Emily? If so, what was the point of them even breaking up, at all?

The main plot of the episode, however, was excellent; it has been some time since actual science in the series, and I fully sympathize with Sheldon, Leonard, and Howard over the fact that the university would own seventy-five percent of the patent; that was outrageous! They did the work, so they should get the credit for it. I am very glad that they were able to devise a solution for it, and I also liked how Sheldon agreed to not insult Howard or engineering, since that has been a major point of contention between the two of them for the entire series, and his agreeing to give some of his money to Howard and Bernadette's child was also a very nice touch, as well. I definitely hope that these plots points are revisited again, at some point.

Also, as a side note, in the previous episode, when the characters were discussing the various portrayals of Batman, how could they not mention Kevin Conroy? They even mentioned Batman from _The Lego Movie,_ but not Conroy? How could they neglect him?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 12, 2016)

Not only was this week's episode offensive to Raj, it also was not very kind to its female characters, with how Amy, Penny, and Bernadette all thought that Emily was attempting to manipulate Raj, and with how Claire spoke of a "playbook;" are the writes implying that all women are manipulative?

Also, in recent episodes, Amy's character focus has been primarily on the fact that she is Sheldon's girlfriend and a close companion of Amy and Bernadette; there has been little focus on her career in science, which I believe is a terrible waste of her character, as her existence is currently defined by her relationships to the other characters, not as a character in her own right. Does anyone here hope to see other aspects of her character be explored, again?


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Not only was this week's episode offensive to Raj, it also was not very kind to its female characters, with how Amy, Penny, and Bernadette all thought that Emily was attempting to manipulate Raj, and with how Claire spoke of a "playbook;" are the writes implying that all women are manipulative?
> 
> Also, in recent episodes, Amy's character focus has been primarily on the fact that she is Sheldon's girlfriend and a close companion of Amy and Bernadette; there has been little focus on her career in science, which I believe is a terrible waste of her character, as her existence is currently defined by her relationships to the other characters, not as a character in her own right. Does anyone here hope to see other aspects of her character be explored, again?



It was all true though! 
When a girl breaks up with you and wants to get back together, unfortunately that is how majority go about it. Also, this episode was flat out sad for everyone. Long time friend not trusting another friend because his wife questioned it. Raj not growing a pair and making his own decisions. Also, Penny's character is getting fuckin' cliche and boring at this point. She got her career sorted as sales woman, things were looking good and now she is right back at being dumb again. Leonard should have ended up with Lesley with all said and done.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 13, 2016)

I still think Sheldon x Penny had better chemistry than either Leonard x Penny or Amy x Sheldon. But I guess the writers didn't want to change their original plans.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2016)

Holy shit, Leslie Winkle made a cameo.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2016)

I have noticed that there has not been much homoerotic subtext between Howard and Raj, recently, nor between Amy and Penny; did the writers grow tired of it, or decide that it was insensitive?



Comic Book Guy said:


> Holy shit, Leslie Winkle made a cameo.



I know; was that not so awesome? However, the writers missed a grand opportunity by not having her interact with Amy, or having either of them interact with Beverly: how great would that have been?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know; was that not so awesome?





DemonDragonJ said:


> However, the writers missed a grand opportunity by not having her interact with Amy, or having either of them interact with Beverly



So fucking true. I was surprised that she didn't.

BUT --



DemonDragonJ said:


> how great would that have been?



That would mean paying Sara Gilbert more.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2016)

In tonight's episode, I was glad that there was not a huge argument between the two married couples, and that any tension was quickly and easily dispelled. I doubt that any theaters shall actually be showing early screenings of _Suicide Squad,_ but that was a nice reference to the days when such references were plentiful in this series.

The plot with Amy and Sheldon was very nice, as it helped to show them growing closer together as a couple, and it was interesting that Sheldon has kept virtually everything that he has owned. I wonder why it took so long for the writers to think of such an idea, and I wonder if it shall be revisited, in a later episode?


----------



## Jay. (Apr 1, 2016)

Series is slowly going towards the end


the chemistry is fading


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Series is slowly going towards the end
> 
> the chemistry is fading



Yes, I agree with that, so I hope that the writers can end the series in a satisfactory manner, and not have it degrade into a mockery of its former self.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 7, 2016)

In tonight's episode, I was very glad that Howard was being mature (except for one scene of him playing video games while Bernadette was out shopping; I am not saying that it is immature to play video games, I am saying that it is immature to be playing video games while one's spouse is out shopping) and that he and Bernadette did not argue or become angry with each other. I agree that it was rather creepy with how Raj was acting about Bernadette being pregnant, so I hope that the writers can give him better material to use.

In the other plot, it was great to see Sheldon and Amy bonding more, and I also was glad that Leonard and Penny's disagreement did not occupy too much of the episode. Is it really such a great deal that Leonard has a secret bank account? And when will Sheldon learn to not reveal secrets about his friends that they likely do not wish to be revealed?

The fact that Penny is dissatisfied with her current job has me wondering what the writers are planning to do with her as a character, and if there shall soon be an extended arc featuring her. It has been some time since she received any significant individual character focus, so such focus would be very welcome, at this point.


----------



## kire (May 2, 2016)

I thought the episode was all right.  The Sheldon and Bernie thing was cute.  Raj should pick Claire over The ex Emily, I think her name was.  Emily was just plain creepy with the love of horror stuff.


----------



## Lance (May 3, 2016)

The actress for Emily was better then Claire though! And it seems like it will be over between them now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2016)

This week's episode was interesting in that Sheldon reverted to his old (and often annoying) style of behavior, and I am displeased that he once again disregarded Amy to hang out with his friends; it seems that, now that both Leonard and Penny and Howard and Bernadette finally have reached a state where they have few problems with their relationships, the writers have decided that Sheldon and Amy should be having trouble with their relationship.

When Sheldon made a scene at the line, I was not certain how to feel; on one side, he was being terribly rude and obnoxious, but, on the other side, it was a return to his behavior from the early days of the series, although that may not be a good thing, because it goes against the steady character development that he has been experiencing over the past several seasons. I wonder if the man who cut the line may appear again, since he seemed to be fairly interesting.

Beverly's appearance in this episode was rather similar to her previous appearances, but it was nice to finally have a scene of her and Amy interacting! It was not quite as amazing as I had hoped for it to be, but it still was quite excellent. I am glad that Penny and Beverly were finally able to bond, and that Beverly admitted that it was good to see Leonard being happy. The idea of Leonard and penny having another wedding, this time a proper ceremony with all their family and friends present, is great. Will we finally get to see Penny' mother, Leonard's father, and all of their siblings?

Finally, I know that it is repetitive to continually complain about how the series is treating Stuart, but it was terrible how he was portrayed in this episode. In his early appearances, he was practically the "fifth ranger" of the group, but now, he is reduced to being an errand boy for them? Why are the writers treating Stuart so poorly?

Next week's episode is the season finale, so I am excited for that; I do hope that the writers can conclude this season in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 12, 2016)

I liked this season finale very much; it was great to finally see Leonard's father, Alfred Hofstadter, who was played most excellently by Judd Hirsch, and the banter between him and Beverly was most entertaining. It was certainly a surprise that Alfred and Mary got along so well, so I shall be interested to see what happens next with that development. I was disappointed that the wedding did not actually happen, and I really hope that Penny's family shall finally appear, perhaps at the wedding itself, whenever that occurs.

I found the secondary plot of the episode to be entirely forgettable, since I believe that Howard was being far too paranoid about the government being interested in his guidance system, although it was rather creepy that they knew about it so soon, without him having made the invention public.

Overall, I do feel that this season finale was a satisfactory one, even if it was not the strongest one that this series has had. If the next season is to be the final season of this series, I really hope that it is an excellent one that is worthy of a series such as this.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2016)

Is it safe to presume that, when this series eventually ends, the complete series shall be released in a single set? I currently own the first four seasons, but I am waiting for the series to end, so that I can purchase the complete series in one set and save money.

On that subject, there currently are rumors that the tenth season may be the final season of the series, which makes me wonder, if that is true, if the writers shall be able to conclude all remaining plot lines in a single season? The plot lines that I can recall are Howard and Bernadette's child, Leonard and Penny having a proper wedding, Sheldon and Amy getting married, Raj finally finding true love, and the various unseen, but often mentioned, relatives of the main characters (Penny's mother and siblings, Leonard's siblings, Raj's remaining four siblings, Bernadette's siblings, and Sheldon's brother). What does everyone else say about this? Will the tenth season be the final season of this series, or will it continue beyond that?

Also, on another subject, why is it that the main characters' parents appear more often than do their siblings? Are the producers of the series too lazy to hire new actors to play the siblings?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 20, 2016)

The premiere of the tenth season was neither the best nor the worst premiere, so I enjoyed it. It was nice to finally see Penny's mother and brother, who have often been mentioned; I wonder if they shall be one-shot characters, or if they shall appear, again? Kaley Cuoco wanted Lisa Kudrow to play Penny's mother, but it seems that that did not happen, and I hope that, if Randall appears, again, he has more depth than simply being a former drug dealer. I notice that Penny's sister was not mentioned, nor Leonard's two siblings; will they ever appear in the series? And Penny's family's surname _still_ has not been revealed! Why will the writers not reveal it, after all this time?

I see that the plot line of Howard meeting with Colonel Williams was not concluded, so I presume shall predict that it shall be concluded in the next episode.

I really hope that this season does not center on relationship drama, as has become the norm for this series, but, at this rate, it seems that there is little hope of the series returning to its original premise of "geeky" and "nerdy" subjects.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 21, 2016)

I also was annoyed with how Sheldon disliked the idea of Leonard's father and his mother becoming romantically-involved; what business is that of his? While it was nice to see Stuart in this episode, I disliked how he appeared in only a single scene, and I really hope that he gets better focus as this season progresses.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2016)

This week's episode was nothing spectacular, but I am interested in seeing how the plot with the gyroscope progresses. I really dislike how Bernadette becomes angry so easily, so I hope that the writers can do something about that aspect of her character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 5, 2016)

Am I the only user here who is still following this series? Why has no one else posted in this thread recently?

In this week's episode, I was glad that Sheldon, Leonard, and Howard were able to get additional time for their project, but the other two subplots were completely forgettable; seeing Bert again was nice, but I am hoping that the writers will give him greater character depth and development if they plan to continue featuring him. I also really hope that the writers do not drag out Bernadette's pregnancy for too long, but I suspect that she shall give birth to her child in the finale of this season.


----------



## Marik Swift (Oct 9, 2016)

Mostly just going off of what I'm hearing to determine whether to even bother with this season.

Will catch up eventually.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2016)

I shall first say that I disliked the pregnancy drama with Howard, Bernadette, and Raj, as I was really hoping that the writers would avoid it, but I can see that my fear have been confirmed. Hopefully, they will not continue with such humor for too long.

Apart from that, I did enjoy the change in the status quo, with Amy and Sheldon now officially living together. Of course, they had problems, but I do hope that they work them out, and that this change lasts for more than a single episode. I imagine that, when I eventually live together with a romantic partner, we may have interactions similar to what Amy and Sheldon had when they began their "experiment."

This episode did have some scientific humor, but it still has not returned to the heights of its early seasons, and I personally believe that it would be best to end this series soon, rather than let it degrade any further, as it is very unlikely that it shall ever reclaim its glory days.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2016)

Well a small continuity error in previous episode.  Sheldon claims he did the 3 knock routine from when he was 13.  Even though season 1 (and maybe season 2) he knocked like a normal person.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah wasn't the 3 knocking thing because one time someone interrupted him after 3 knocks and he realised he liked it and kept with it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2016)

The fact that this week's episode revolved around Sheldon and Amy's relationship was bothersome, but, since they are my favorite characters in the series, it bothered me less than all the Leonard/Penny romance drama in the earlier seasons.

The side plot with Howard, Bernadette, Raj, and Stuart was completely forgettable, but it did reveal that Raj's relationships with Emily and Claire have ended, and at least tit did not make Stuart look too lonely and pathetic.



Nemesis said:


> Well a small continuity error in previous episode.  Sheldon claims he did the 3 knock routine from when he was 13.  Even though season 1 (and maybe season 2) he knocked like a normal person.





James Bond said:


> Yeah wasn't the 3 knocking thing because one time someone interrupted him after 3 knocks and he realised he liked it and kept with it.



Yes, I noticed that, as well; perhaps the writers cannot remember their own story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2016)

No more Emily. Damn. Rather liked her character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 28, 2016)

In Tonight's episode, the segments with Howard, Raj, and Bernadette were more typical pregnancy drama, so I really hope that the writers can still provide them with material outside of the current plot line.

It was nice to see Penny being recognized for her movies, but why must the writers continue to reuse the idea that her relationship with Leonard is so improbable? It has become annoying to hear people be astonished that they are together.

Finally, the story with Sheldon and Amy hosting a brunch in Penny's apartment was nice; I am very glad that Bert is now a recurring character, and was not merely a one-short character, because I feel that he could be developed into a much more interesting character. Hopefully, he shall not abruptly disappear, as have too many other characters, most notably Stephanie, Alex, and Leslie Winkle (all of whom coincidentally, or perhaps not, were love interests of Leonard). I also like how Stuart openly criticized the way that the others have been treating him, as it likely is an indicator that the writers are beginning to realize that they cannot continue to portray him as they have been doing, and may, perhaps, improve his portrayal as this season progresses.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2016)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No more Emily. Damn. Rather liked her character.



Apparently, the writers did not feel that she was a good match for Raj, so she has suffered the same fate as far too many other (mostly female) characters, such as those whom I mentioned in my previous post. I was fond of her, as well, but, hopefully, the writers shall soon introduce a new potential love interest for Raj.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2016)

I quite liked her character's particular interests -- a horror fan. Wish there was more of it. Show exclusively focuses on comics, science, sci-fi, and fantasy in terms of geek interests.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 2, 2016)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I quite liked her character's particular interests -- a horror fan. Wish there was more of it. Show exclusively focuses on comics, science, sci-fi, and fantasy in terms of geek interests.



It actually has not been doing much of that, recently; it has been focusing far too much on relationships, recently, which greatly annoys me. Why did the story writers shift their focus so greatly?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 3, 2016)

This week's episode was more enjoyable than was last week's, and this is now the second time that Amy has lied to Sheldon so that he shall spend more time with her, the first time being when she was sick and he was taking care of her. I am, very glad that he decided to continue living with her, but his apprehension about permanently moving out of his apartment was a nice touch of character depth and development. I imagine that I shall feel very similarly to how he felt in this episode when I eventually move out of my current place of residence.

One of my favorite aspects was the guys speaking Klingon, since nerd references are now few and far between in this series, so I need to enjoy them whenever they appear.

Why was Penny getting rid of Leonard's belongings? That was very impolite and disrespectful of her, in my mind, and I also do not like how she redesigned _his_ bedroom, even if he did give her permission to do so. When I eventually have a serious relationship, I will not permit my partner to discard any of my items, nor will I do so to theirs, and I also expect that neither of us shall attempt to redecorate the other's living quarters in a very drastic manner.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 5, 2016)

I also liked the return of _Fun with Flags_ in this week's episode, especially with Raj and Howard providing music for it, but it was very stingy of Sheldon to not pay them for their efforts.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 10, 2016)

In this week's episode, I see that the writers have chosen to introduce another potential love interest for Raj; I really hope that everything works out with Isabella, but I do not feel that she is an ideal match for him, so I do not expect that she shall be around for too many episodes. It was nice that Raj mentioned Priya, albeit not by name, since this is the first time that she has been mentioned in the series in quite some time. I doubt that this is an indication that Priya shall return, but it was nice to have a reminder that the writers still remember her.

Did anyone notice that Howard was sitting in Sheldon's spot when he and the others were eating dinner?

Sheldon attempting to seduce Amy was definitively very funny with how it was so out-of-character for Sheldon; he certainly has experienced great character development compared to his portrayal in the early seasons. This now the second time that Sheldon has wished to procreate with Amy, the first time being when they had their first date, so I wonder if that possibility shall be mentioned, again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah, it would be nice if Raji could make things work with Isabella.  She seems like a good fit, and it would be nice if he finally found "the one".   The whole thing with Sheldon and Amy was great.  My mom, and I were dying of laughter through the whole thing. xD


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 20, 2016)

This week's episode was not the first time that Sheldon has been jealous of another scientist, but it was great to see Bert being the focus of an episode and getting character development, and I am glad that he and Sheldon reconciled at the end of the episode. The brief appearance by Barry Kripke was nice, and I most of all enjoyed the fact that this was the first episode in a long time that had no focus on romance and relationships, making it the best episode of the series in quite some time, in my mind.

Also, the Stephen Hawking action figure was actually quite awesome, in my mind, and anyone who found it to be offensive was being too uptight and close-minded for my liking. Of course, the appearance by Hawking himself was great, so I am glad that the writers can still produce episodes such as this one on occasion.


----------



## Marik Swift (Nov 20, 2016)

Caught up on this season over the weekend. I feel like this season is making solid effort to be better than the last, really enjoyed it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2016)

In tonight's episode, Sheldon fighting with Leonard was reminiscent of his fight with Penny back in the second season, but I am glad that it ended peacefully. I do like the drama of Sheldon and Leonard feeling emotional about Sheldon moving out, and the reappearance of the portrait of Amy and Penny was very humorous, as well. Christopher Lloyd being a guest star was great, as well, since he has not been making many major appearances, lately.

On the other side, I really disliked how Raj and Stuart were both intruding into Howard and Bernadette's life, and how Howard was taking advantage of their generosity. Having Stuart be evicted was a cheap way to reintroduce him to the story, as I am certain that the writers could have reintroduced him differently. I really hope that Stuart does not live with them for too long, this time; perhaps can he become Raj's roommate?

So, Bernadette's baby is about to be born? I really hope that the story writers do not have her screaming in pain for an entire episode, as I am growing weary of seeing that happen in television series. I wonder if it will be male or female?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2016)

I wonder if Theodore shall be a recurring character, or if he was a one-shot character for this episode?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2016)

This week's episode was significant in that Bernadette finally gave birth to her child; I do like how she and Howard named their daughter in honor of Halley's Comet, although I do believe that "Wally Wolowitz" would have been a great name, as well.

Apart from that, the other major part of the episode was the characters reminiscing about how far they have advanced and developed as time has passed, and it is very true, and very unfortunate, that neither Raj nor Stuart have had any noteworthy development, recently, so I hope that the writers amend that, soon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2017)

The first episode after the vacation was very enjoyable. I do like that Sheldon's mother approves of his relationship with Amy, but the segment with Leonard and Penny was completely forgettable.

I hope that Howard and Bernadette's child does not dominate their entire characterization in the series from this point forward. I notice that Halley was never actually shown in the episode; will the story writers be doing the same thing that they did with Mrs. Wolowitz? What will they do as Halley grows? Will they keep her as an unseen character?

Yet, again, Raj and Stuart contributed very little to the plot of the episode, so I really hope that they have some major focus at some point, soon, as they are essentuially little more than extras at this point.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2017)

This episode was the first time (that I can recall) that Stuart mentioned his family, so now we know that he has both a brother and a sister, akin to Sheldon, Leonard, and Penny, who also have both a brother and a sister, which leaves Amy as the only member of the main cast without any siblings.

I also really hope that Bernadette does not constantly cry about her parenting ability (or lack thereof); her behavior in her flashbacks was very out-of-character.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2017)

I was displeased with how this episode revisited Leonard and Penny's relationship troubles, which have not been seen or mentioned in quite some time, so I thought that they were over, but I suppose that the writers are running out of ideas for new episodes. I was very glad that Leonard and Penny resolved their differences, and the fact that they actually made a relationship agreement was quite a surprise; I wonder what shall happen with it in the future?

Howard's plan to mark Halley's room with squares to indicate where to was safe to step was ridiculous, but also very nice, as it was an example of the nerd-related humor that has become all-to-scarce on this series, in recent seasons.

Currently, this series has not been renewed for another season, but CBS has said that the current season will  not be the final season, so I hope that any disagreements or uncertainties can be settled, and soon, so that the series can continue and not end without a proper finale.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2017)

I would like to mention that, if I ever am married or otherwise have a long-term and serious relationship, I will never become content and lazy in the way that Howard and Leonard have become in this series; I will continue to work at and put forth effort in my relationships.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 3, 2017)

I like the idea of Randall returning, so that he can be more than a one-shot character, but it is ridiculous that Leonard was angry about Penny inviting _her own brother_ to stay with them for a short while. If my brother's girlfriend forbade him from allowing me to stay with them at their house, I would be extremely displeased with that situation, and would almost certainly express my displeasure to my brother, and I would never forbid my partner from allowing their sibling to stay with us.

Also, I wish that the writers would stop treating Raj's perpetually single status as a source of humor, making him seem pathetic for not being able to maintain a lasting relationship. Many people in actuality are involuntarily single, and I can say from personal experience that it is not pleasant, so I wish that this series would have a more sympathetic attitude toward Raj's status.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 9, 2017)

It was good to see Colonel Williams and the guidance system, again, since they have not been seen or mentioned in many episodes, but the rest of the episode was unremarkable. It was awesome that Sheldon was able to be the conductor of a train, but why did the writers not think of that idea long ago?

The other plot was nothing special; Raj and Stuart where, very predictably, doing a poor job of caring for Halley, and Bernadette was feeling anxiety about being a parent. Why have the writers apparently stopped caring about actually writing interesting stories for this series? And did Sheldon not agree to not insult Howard's occupation in the previous season?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 16, 2017)

In this episode, I am glad that Raj finally decided to stop being reliant on his parents for money, which he should have done years ago, but I am surprised that it took the writers ten season to decided to do that. Hopefully, Raj shall stop being so pathetic and needy, now. As a side note, Dr. Koothrappali mentioned that his other five children were married, which includes Priya, who has not been seen since the fourth season.

As for the other plot, it was not good that Sheldon shared details of his relationship with Amy with other people, but it was good that he recognized Bert's emotions and then made a chart of circles to show what subjects were safe to discus with which people; I actually may make one of those, myself, since I believe that it is a great idea.

This episode was, again, another fairly mediocre installment, but next week's episode seems to have great potential, with the plot focusing on Comic-Con.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2017)

I am glad that Raj is now making an effort to be self-sufficient, but I was very surprised that he had such massive debt, especially considering that he works at the same university as the others. I hope that that does not now become a running gag for him, but, knowing the writers of this series, it likely will be.

Again, I disliked the humor that women are not fond of "nerdy" subjects, such as Comic-Con, although one could say that it was Penny, specifically, who was not interested in the event (except for the fact that Amy did not wish to attend, as well).I also very much disliked the idea that people need to do things that they do not like to make their partner happy; this is not the first time that Leonard and Penny have deceived each other, and it is not a good message to be sending to the audience.

The focus on Comic-Con in this episode makes me wonder if I should attend the event, this year, since I attended it in 2014, and very much would like to attend it, again. It seems that there shall be a break before the next episode, but that does not bother me, since I could use that time to catch up with other series that I am following.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2017)

I liked how this week's episode focused strongly on Raj and his attempts to find a new place to live, because that plot line has much potential and should be ongoing. I also liked the brief commentary on the relationship statuses of each main couple, as well as how they each reaffirmed their connections, and I also liked how Sheldon was able to not be too upset at Raj staying in his room and how he apologized to Raj. I wonder for how long Raj will be staying with Leonard and Penny, and for how long Stuart will be staying with Howard and Bernadette?


----------



## James Bond (Mar 12, 2017)

The show will fall flat if it tries to shift focus to Raj development as for me the guy is a massive douche and even the way he was playing up his options whilst talking to Howard/Leonard was a douche thing to do to two close friends just trying to help him out of a shit situation. Low and behold more Leonard/Penny relationship drama to come as well (*can't wait :X*)...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2017)

In tonight's episode, it was interesting how Raj was able to bond so well with Penny, yet has he such terrible luck with his own romantic relationships; is it not weird that he cannot maintain a relationship, despite his ability to get along well with women he knows?

The plot with Amy and Sheldon working together in a professional capacity was actually very awesome, so I hope to see more of that as this season continues.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2017)

James Bond said:


> The show will fall flat if it tries to shift focus to Raj development as for me the guy is a massive douche and even the way he was playing up his options whilst talking to Howard/Leonard was a douche thing to do to two close friends just trying to help him out of a shit situation. Low and behold more Leonard/Penny relationship drama to come as well (*can't wait :X*)...



lol Raj is anything but a douche. He is just really fussy about personal comforts, being a pampered manchild and all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2017)

This week’s episode was very enjoyable and actually felt like an episode from the earlier seasons, with minimal focus on relationships and humor that was actually funny. The scenes with Howard, Bernadette, and Stuart were rather slow and boring compared to the main plot, but they were still nice in that they showed how greatly Howard and Bernadette have progressed as a couple, although it was not nice when Bernadette criticized Stuart for living with them, since the cost of living today is very high. It was very nice that this episode addressed the struggles of raising a child, which is never an easy task, although I do find it weird that Bernadette would not wish to tell Howard about her anxiety, since they are married.

As for the main plot, it was great and refreshing to see Sheldon being quirky without being obnoxious, and I am glad to see a continuation of his work with Amy. His plan to work with both Amy on her project and Howard and Leonard on their project was quite clever, and the way that he arrived in Leonard’s apartment with no memory of how he got there provided some excellent comedy. I am glad that Sheldon recovered his notebook, but I worry that his unintentional revelation of its contents may get him into trouble later, and I fully expect the story writers to revisit it, since it is too good of a plotline to not use, again.

Again, it was very nice to have such an excellent episode, since very few television series can maintain perfect quality for as long as ten seasons, although I am worried that, with this series renewed for two additional seasons, the writers will not be able to produce enough high-quality episodes to bring this series to a satisfying conclusion. However, I shall maintain my hope that they shall be able to do so, and follow this series to its end.



Yasha said:


> lol Raj is anything but a douche. He is just really fussy about personal comforts, being a pampered manchild and all.



That is true, but it seems that the writers are finally altering that aspect of his character, to make him more mature and less childish, about which I am very glad.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 16, 2017)

In last week's episode, I was worried that it would focus on Raj's relationship status, but I was pleased to see that it did not, and I was even more pleased to see that Bert had found a girlfriend. I hope that Rebecca is not interested in Bert only for his money, because he deserves to be happy and have someone who loves him for himself.

I really hope that Howard and Bernadette's troubles with Halley do not dominate their entire characterization from now on, as that would be very annoying; they need to retain their individual identities outside of being parents.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2017)

Tonight's episode was fairly average; it was nice to see Zack, again, but I would like to have seen his fiancee, Sara, to see what type of person she is and how well she matches with Zack.

By now, tension in Leonard and Penny's relationship, and, more specifically, Leonard being jealous of any other men who become too close to Penny, is very familiar and annoying, so I really wish that the writers would simply abandon it.

Sheldon's quest to exercise his brain to keep it fit was interesting, but too similar to plots that have already been seen, before, so it was nothing special or extraordinary, either.

I do hope that the remaining two episodes of this season are good episodes, to help it end on a high note.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2017)

Tonight's episode was fairly average; it was nice to see Zack, again, but I would like to have seen his fiancee, Sara, to see what type of person she is and how well she matches with Zack.

By now, tension in Leonard and Penny's relationship, and, more specifically, Leonard being jealous of any other men who become too close to Penny, is very familiar and annoying, so I really wish that the writers would simply abandon it.

Sheldon's quest to exercise his brain to keep it fit was interesting, but too similar to plots that have already been seen, before, so it was nothing special or extraordinary, either.

I do hope that the remaining two episodes of this season are good episodes, to help it end with a positive tone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2017)

Last week's episode was enjoyable, but I really dislike how the plotline with the guidance system appears to have ended so abruptly, with the government taking the project and not explaining their reason for doing it, so I hope that that is not the end of this plotline, because it was an excellent one.

Raj moving out of Leonard and Penny's apartment was great, so I shall be interested to see how his cohabitation with Bert works out.

Amy working at Princeton is a great development, so I hope that Sheldon can handle her absence for the several months for which she is gone.

With the season finale being this week, I am very excited for it, and hope that it shall be an excellent episode.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2017)

It was very interesting to see Roman Nowitzki again in this episode, as it has been several seasons since her previous appearance, but the plot line of her being a danger to Sheldon and Amy's relationship was actually a very good one, and I was surprised, albeit pleasantly so, when Sheldon went to Princeton and asked Amy to marry him; that was a major surprise that I did not foresee! I definitely am now eager to see what happens in the next season.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2017)

That ending!

The limited edition toy analogy cracked me up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 25, 2017)

_The Big Bang Theory_ returns tonight! Is anyone here excited for it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2017)

Amy's mother ought to return. Really interested to see the dynamic, especially after all we've been told about her since Amy's debut.

Bernadette being pregnant again -- I can't see what new development could come from this, except miscarriage.

Raj better have something new. Him struggling with still being single hasn't seen his character engage anything new except retreading already familiar ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 28, 2017)

I also liked how _Young Sheldon_ finally explained why Sheldon does not have a Texan accent; he deliberately suppressed it to make himself sound more educated and intelligent.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Amy's mother ought to return. Really interested to see the dynamic, especially after all we've been told about her since Amy's debut.
> 
> Bernadette being pregnant again -- I can't see what new development could come from this, except miscarriage.
> 
> Raj better have something new. Him struggling with still being single hasn't seen his character engage anything new except retreading already familiar ground.



All of those are excellent points, although I feel that a miscarriage would be too depressing and tragic an occurrence for this series; perhaps Bernadette's pregnancy test was a false positive?

And the writers definitely need to do something new with Raj, since he has not had any serious character development for the past several seasons; the writers have simply been repeating the same lame gags with him, making him seem almost unnecessary to the plot.

And I do not see how the writers could _not_ have Amy's mother return, if she and Sheldon are married, so I hope that the same actress who played her, before, can return.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 5, 2017)

This week's episode was fairly routine and uneventful; the plot of the guys feeling discouraged and depressed was nothing new, nor was how they eventually regained their confidence and enthusiasm.

Also, the secondary plot of Bernadette and Amy speaking of their successes at work was also very degrading, because it implied that the women needed to conceal their success from their male partners so that the male partners were not threatened by their female partners being more successful than them.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 7, 2017)

this still hasn't ended lol?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 7, 2017)

Did anyone else feel this weeks episode had a cop out ending to it? There was no real closure on the serious subject they raised with their devotion to physics being in question and should have been something that deserved more time to explore but instead for me anyway the ending fell flat and very disappointing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2017)

This week's episode was another mediocre episode; there have already been far too many episodes that have focused on the fact that all four male main character have issues with their parents, so this was a repeat of those episodes. Penny and Beverly bonding was rather weird, but at least it led to Beverly actually complimenting Leonard, which is a rarity.

Sheldon and Howard bonding was very nice, but Sheldon driving was actually more interesting, as weird as it was.

I did also like the scene where Raj was helping Bernadette repurpose Halley's clothing, but, if Raj was being given clothing from his sister, I shall presume that it was a sister other than Priya, since Priya was stated to be younger than Raj.

It was very tragic that Amy had so little role in the episode, but, with her and Sheldon soon to be married, it is safe to presume that she shall have a larger role as this season progresses.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did also like the scene where Raj was helping Bernadette repurpose Halley's clothing, but, if Raj was being given clothing from his sister, I shall presume that it was a sister other than Priya, since Priya was stated to be younger than Raj.


I took what Raj said was more like he was buying women's clothing and re purposing it for himself... seems like the type of thing he might do rather than hand me downs which makes no sense considering how spoiled he was as a child.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 20, 2017)

James Bond said:


> I took what Raj said was more like he was buying women's clothing and re purposing it for himself... seems like the type of thing he might do rather than hand me downs which makes no sense considering how spoiled he was as a child.



If that is the case, why would Raj purchase women's clothing and repurpose it, rather than simply purchasing men's clothing?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If that is the case, why would Raj purchase women's clothing and repurpose it, rather than simply purchasing men's clothing?


Because he is a very camp person, honestly surprised he hasn't come out as being gay.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 23, 2017)

In last week's episode, I really disliked how all three women vehemently denied Sheldon's idea of Leonard and Penny being married at Comic-Con; why do the writers continue the idea that women dislike comics and other aspects of nerd culture? Did not the women gain an appreciation for comics when they read the comics that their male counterparts had?

This week's episode was more enjoyable than was last week's. This is not the first time that Leonard and Penny have been acting like parents, with Sheldon as their child, but the parenting book was a nice twist.

This is now the second time that Howard and Amy have been shown interacting with each other, and they provide very entertaining scenes, so I do hope that the writers explore that idea on occasion (but not too often, so that it does not become boring).

Raj felt mostly like filler in this episode, which is very unfortunate, so I really hope that the writers can do something more with him, soon.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2017)

Don't have the motivation to catch up with the latest season. Mainly because the last few seasons had focused mostly on relationships, which deviates too much from the reason I followed this series in the first place - for the geeky virgin scientists jokes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 2, 2017)

Howard getting a vasectomy made me cringe; I have no desire to reproduce, but I will never have a vasectomy, because I cannot take even the slightest chance of something going wrong, and there is always the remote possibility that I may change my mind.

I really hope that Sheldon and Wil Wheaton do not become enemies, again, since I was enjoying them being friends.

When was the last time that Raj was the focus of a major plot line? It has been so long that I do not recall the last time that he was important to the story.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 4, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Howard getting a vasectomy made me cringe; I have no desire to reproduce, but I will never have a vasectomy, because I cannot take even the slightest chance of something going wrong, and there is always the remote possibility that I may change my mind.



I don't think you need to be worrying about that my friend....

@Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah your romantic venture rate of pace moves too slow for that DDJ.

Why did Howard get a vasectomy though?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I also liked how _Young Sheldon_ finally explained why Sheldon does not have a Texan accent; he deliberately suppressed it to make himself sound more educated and intelligent.


You can still tell he has a Texas accent.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 4, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Why did Howard get a vasectomy though?



He did it so that he and Bernadette would not have any more children, but I see no reason why Bernadtte could not have had surgery, herself.


What was that video about? It was merely a scene from the series with a person laughing obnoxiously over it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 9, 2017)

Raj's relationship with Ruchi really seems to be working, thus far; they are getting along better than has Raj with any of his previous girlfriends, so I really hope that nothing happens to ruin it. I do wish that Stuart had had a larger role, since he felt like an extra in this episode, but at least Raj may finally have some relevance to the plot again, although it would be very unfortunate if he would be relevant only because he now has a relationship, since this series was once about more than only relationships.

It was great that Sheldon actually wanted to work with Bert, but terrible that he was ashamed of doing so, because that would have been an opportunity for him to display grow and improvement as a character, but at least he made an effort to apologize.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Nov 9, 2017)

This show's been a guilty pleasure of mine for some seasons now as I basically only watched it cause I started at the very beginning but this last episode genuinely made me laugh.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2017)

Tonight's episode was fairly good; it was very unfortunate that Ruchi ended her relationship with Raj, but Raj has now had so many failed relationships that I would have been more surprised their relationship had actually worked. I do hope that the plot of Ruchi attempting to take Bernadette's job is not forgotten and is revisited, later, and it would be great i Ruchi would give Raj another chance.

It was very wrong that Sheldon went behind Leonard and Howard's backs, but then the tables turned when Kripke went behind Leonard and Howard's backs, so I suppose that all three of them deserved to suffer. It was nice the the military plot was revisited, if only briefly, and it is always nice to see Kripke, even if the guys rarely ever get the best of him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 30, 2017)

Tonight's episode was actually quite entertaining, since it had very little focus on relationships and a major focus on something that the more nerdy audience members could appreciate, and the flashbacks were also an interesting touch; whoever voiced Mrs. Wolowitz did such a great job that she sounded very similar to Carol Ann Susi, although there was a continuity error; one flashback showed that Amy and Penny did not recognize each other, but they first met when Sheldon had his first date with Amy. It was nice to see Zack, again, as he is always entertaining in any scene that features him, although two twists that I expected to occur in the episode did not. First, I guessed that Zack would have found the bitcoin mining program and become rich, and then I guessed that Stuart would find it in the present day and become rich, but I was disappointed that neither of those twists happened.

Also, Sheldon is my favorite character in this series, but some of his idiosyncrasies are simply too annoying for me to tolerate, such as him holding grudges from preschool; who would even remember something from preschool, let alone still hold a grudge about it?

The brief mention of Sheldon and Amy's wedding has me hoping that more of that will be seen in future episodes, and perhaps the event itself may even be the season finale.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> For the other plot, I really liked how Sheldon and Amy were planning their wedding, but, unfortunately, it was too easy to predict that they would inevitably have a conflict of some form, so their idea to be married at the city hall was a practical one, but I was glad that Sheldon decided to have a proper wedding, which will likely be far more dramatic for this series, although his decision to obtain a permit to dispose of hazardous waste was humorous; I wonder if that plot line will be revisited in the future?


I hope you paid close attention to this subplot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 9, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> although his decision to obtain a permit to dispose of hazardous waste was humorous; I wonder if that plot line will be revisited in the future?


I seriously doubt that, most likely a quip to end the episode on.

Raj for the first time didn't annoy me this episode and growth was massive and hopefully something that bears fruit just like the growth Sheldon/Howard and Leonard have all received over the course of the show. It's okay for side characters to stay similar for so long but being part of the main four it was very frustrating to watch him constantly in self pity/doubt stories.

Penny is a character I am becoming a little concerned for and honestly if she wasn't married to Leonard I could easily see the show continue without her which is weird as she has been there from the start and is essentially a main cast member but just doesn't feel like it anymore. It's almost like they don't know what to do with her other than relationship drama episodes of will/won't they type scenarios.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2017)

I also liked how Amy will be keeping her original last name after she is married, and I wish that Penny and Bernadette had kept their original last names, as well.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

I haven't watched the new season yet but.... is the 2nd child born? from Bernadette?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2017)

Wallachia said:


> I haven't watched the new season yet but.... is the 2nd child born? from Bernadette?



Not yet, but likely soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

Good to know


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2017)

I wonder what will Raj end up doing by the time this show ends.


----------



## Katou (Dec 10, 2017)

in Polygamy relationship maybe...
perhaps he'll find some


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what will Raj end up doing by the time this show ends.



Coming out of closet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Coming out of closet.



Would be one really really lame coming out though. That would come off more like, "We didn't have anything planned for Raj, so this is what we're giving him."


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2017)

This week's episode was fairly enjoyable; I was glad that Howard and Raj's conflict was not resolved too easily, because Raj did have a very legitimate complaint about Howard, who can be insensitive, but I hope that it does not last for too long, either, because it will become annoying after too long.

Sheldon's birthday party for Amy was great, but it was very tragic that they both became sick, although it was then very thankful that their sickness was only short-term.

At this point, I believe that it is safe to presume that Halley will never appear on screen, as was the case with Mrs. Wolowitz. It would have been nice to actually have seen more of Bernadette's family, but, apparently, the producers of this series did not have the budget to hire additional actors to play them, which was weird, because they hired actors to play Penny's family. On that subject, I notice that Bernadette did not appear in this episode, at all; she was merely heard.

This is the first time that Leonard's brother, Michael, has been mentioned in some time, and now we know that he has children; I can completely sympathize with Leonard, since my own brother has also achieved much more than have I, despite being younger than me, but, also like Leonard, I prefer to focus on the positive aspects of my life, rather than the negative aspects.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Would be one really really lame coming out though. That would come off more like, "We didn't have anything planned for Raj, so this is what we're giving him."



I agree with that; Raj actually being homosexual would be a cheap cop-out and also make all of his behavior offensive stereotypes about homosexuals. His behavior is evidence that heterosexual men do not need to adhere to the traditional (and outdated, in my mind) archetype of being rugged and insensitive.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2018)

Tonight's episode was very good, and I liked how Amy and Sheldon used scientific experiments to determine their best man and maid of honor, and I also liked how Sheldon apologized for his behavior and even asked Stuart to be his best man, but it was very cruel for Sheldon to instead make Leonard his best man after deciding on Stuart, and that should not have been played for comedy.

This focus on weddings and those involved in them, combined with my brother's upcoming wedding, makes me again wonder if I shall ever be married, and who I will choose to play what roles. Unlike Sheldon, I know exactly whom I wish to be my best man, so I will not need to worry about how to choose him; I will choose my brother, and I expect him to choose me to be his best man, as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 11, 2018)

With another awesome episode, I believe that the writers of this series may have finally rediscovered their talent that made this series so awesome originally!

Amy asking Leonard about marriage has me hoping that, if I am eventually married, my life does not change too drastically, and I also like how she and Leonard were able to bond over science. It also was very nice how Penny and Sheldon interacted, with Sheldon actually being nice and not condescending, and penny being able to help him with string theory.

The scenes with Howard and Raj were great, and I believe that Bert is an excellent addition to their band; as a music connoisseur, myself, I thought that their song at the end was excellent, and I cannot believe that the people at the party did not enjoy it. I do believe that they should have a drummer in their band, since their music lacks energy without percussion.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2018)

Did Penny just solve String Theory?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Did Penny just solve String Theory?



If she did, that would be a major accomplishment for someone who has no formal scientific training.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 18, 2018)

This was a rare episode that focused on relationships that was actually enjoyable, because it was not overly dramatic or emotional and the way in which the relationships were portrayed felt natural and relatable. It was too easy to predict that Raj's romance with Nell would not last, but it was very nice that he actually bonded with her husband, Oliver, and convinced them to reconcile.

Also, Sheldon repurposing his old room was actually very humorous and well-executed, although I am not certain if I like the implication that he was deliberately annoying Leonard for all the years for which they lived together, as him genuinely not being aware of others feelings made him at least somewhat entertaining as a character, but him deliberately being annoying makes him far less likeable.

When will Bernadette give birth to her second child? Are the writers timing it to match Melissa Rauch's real life pregnancy?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 20, 2018)

Thought Raj was getting actual character development but then he just reverts back and I just ended up skipping that scene near the end with the blonde. Sheldon re purposing his old room just feels like the show is moving backwards. I've watched this show since season 1 and lately I just watch it out of habit hoping the show just wraps up in a satisfying way rather than drag it on just because it is still making money despite below average story lines.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Melissa Rauch


Who?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 21, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Thought Raj was getting actual character development but then he just reverts back and I just ended up skipping that scene near the end with the blonde. Sheldon re purposing his old room just feels like the show is moving backwards. I've watched this show since season 1 and lately I just watch it out of habit hoping the show just wraps up in a satisfying way rather than drag it on just because it is still making money despite below average story lines.



I very much agree with that.



Mider T said:


> Who?



The actress who plays Bernadette; if you are watching this series, you should know the names of the actors.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The actress who plays Bernadette; if you are watching this series, you should know the names of the actors.


I thought this show was a documentary and the characters are real life people?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 21, 2018)

What was so creepy about Raj's offer to Nell? I thought that it was a very good offer; either way, she would have a partner. If I was in such a situation, I would be very pleased by it.



Mider T said:


> I thought this show was a documentary and the characters are real life people?



Is that a joke, I hope?

Also @James Bond, I am really becoming frustrated with how Raj never seems to be able to maintain a romantic relationship; why are the writers doing this with him?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that a joke, I hope?


Why do you think that?  Everything in the show can happen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why do you think that?  Everything in the show can happen.



Yes, that is true, but this series is a fictional series, not a documentary.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is true, but this series is a fictional series, not a documentary.


Has this been officially confirmed?  Maybe it's a plot twist?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also @James Bond, I am really becoming frustrated with how Raj never seems to be able to maintain a romantic relationship; why are the writers doing this with him?


I actually think the show could've showed some balls and made Raj just come out as being gay, I think it would solve a lot of problems with his character and he/Stewart could've been a couple it's even been joked about.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If Raj was homosexual, some people might accuse the writers of this series of perpetuating negative stereotypes (whether intentionally or unintentionally) about homosexuals through him, so I imagine that they would wish to avoid that.


To me that's a load of crap, think on Raj's history on the show even down to his inability to talk to women could've been fobbed off as his subconscious trying make him realise his actual true sexuality. A lot of the time in TV shows or movies now a days it mostly just feels forced when they introduce a gay character where as with the TBBT I honestly think a half decent writer could've made Raj a homosexual with a great back story and make him plot relevant again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2018)

I really liked in tonight's episode how Sheldon reconciled with Wil Wheaton and admitted that he liked the new Professor Proton and also how Sheldon actually was making an effort to change himself for the better. I also hope that people do not feel as if they are "walking on eggshells" when they are around me, since I wish for people to be comfortable around me.

The subplot with Leonard's book was quite entertaining, as well, especially with the scenes that imagined the characters in the series as characters in his book, but I do hope that he is not abandoning his book so soon, as it was an interesting idea.

When will Bernadette give birth to her second child? Why are the writers waiting so long for that? Is Melissa Rauch's pregnancy really taking that long in actuality?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> diea


Idea*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2018)

The return after the break was fairly enjoyable; I am very glad that Bernadette finally gave birth to her second child, so that there shall be no more humor and/or drama related to her pregnancy.

With that being said, I have noticed that too many series that I have followed have had humor and/or drama regarding pregnant women, and I almost miss the days in decades past when pregnancy and pregnant women were rarely shown or mentioned on television; I am glad that censorship is nowhere near as strong as it once was, but this is one subject that I feel did not need to be discussed with greater frequency.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 3, 2018)

I disliked how this week's episode mentioned the possibility of Leonard and Penny and Sheldon and Amy having children, as not every couple in a fictional story need to have children; hopefully, they will not have children, of, if they do, the women's pregnancies will not be as drawn-out as were Bernadette's.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I disliked how this week's episode mentioned the possibility of Leonard and Penny and Sheldon and Amy having children, as not every couple in a fictional story need to have children; hopefully, they will not have children, of, if they do, the women's pregnancies will not be as drawn-out as were Bernadette's.


Children solidifies families on TV.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Children solidifies families on TV.



That is not necessarily true; a friend of mine from school has a family that is completely fractured; his parents are divorced and his sister is estranged from the rest of them due to them not approving of her husband.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> a friend of mine


I said TV


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I said TV



Not always; both Brennan and Booth on _Bones_ had fractured families, as did Peter Bishop in _Fringe._


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 11, 2018)

This week's episode had equal parts good and bad; first I shall mention the bad: the plot with Howard and Bernadette worry about who would remain home with their children was utterly boring and uninteresting. Do the writers think that the audience actually wishes to see that? Plenty of people in actuality already deal with that in their own lives, and they watch television to escape from reality; I watch this series to see fellow nerds doing nerdy things, not them dealing with relationships and family-related drama. I myself hope that both Howard and Bernadette return to work, because both of their jobs are important to the story and to them as characters in the story.

The other plot was much more interesting; once again, Barry Kripke ruins the plans of the guys, but they were able to resole the solution, albeit with some sacrifices being made. I really wish that the guys could simply win against Kripke to deflate his ego; in fact, the only time that they ever won against him, they were caught by the school authorities.

Also, Leonard lying to Sheldon was very wrong, but I am glad that he apologized and they reconciled fairly quickly.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 29, 2018)

Stuart has not appeared for several episodes, so I was very disappointed that his brief appearance in tonight's episode was completely pointless; it is very sad what has happened to him as a character, and the writers should be ashamed of themselves for doing to him what they are doing.

The subplot with Bernadette and Amy was only mildly interesting, and I really hope that the writers were exaggerating Bernadette's change in behavior; surely, not all women behave in such a manner after they become mothers?

Bill Gates appearing in this episode was awesome, as I, also, admire him greatly, but I did feel terrible that Sheldon never did learn that his visit was real, nor get to meet him, as he did for Stephen Hawking. Also, I do feel that Gates' appearance was wasted, akin to the cameo by Adam West several seasons ago; they writers should not have wasted time on the subplots and instead had Gates be the main focus of the entire episode, to make better usage of his screentime.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> writers should be ashamed of themselves for doing to him what they are doing.


What they're doing to him*

Less is more


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What they're doing to him*
> 
> Less is more



I am certain that my above sentence was grammatically-correct, so why do you not like it?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2018)

Shocker, Raj blows it yet again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I am very fond of pastrami, as well, so I could understand Penny wishing for a pastrami sandwich, and is not Sheldon supposed to be less strict about what food is eaten on what day, by this time?

Also, given how prominent Stephen Hawking was on this series, I do hope that his death is mentioned, and the characters give a fitting tribute to him.



James Bond said:


> Shocker, Raj blows it yet again.



How could he be saying, or even thinking, such things? Does he not understand that such thoughts are not appropriate to say?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## James Bond (Apr 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How could he be saying, or even thinking, such things? Does he not understand that such thoughts are not appropriate to say?



Pretty much the formula for Raj now is the first half of his sentence is nice and usually works but then comes the twist where he delves deep into the abyss of borderline misogyny. Each of the main cast characters have grown but still retained some "clicks" of their younger selves but Raj just seems to be stuck in a recurring loop which will end with him not finding anyone or going back to his parents for some sort of arranged marriage out of desperation. Emily was the right type of girl for Raj in my opinion.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Pretty much the formula for Raj now is the first half of his sentence is nice and usually works but then comes the twist where he delves deep into the abyss of borderline misogyny. Each of the main cast characters have grown but still retained some "clicks" of their younger selves but Raj just seems to be stuck in a recurring loop which will end with him not finding anyone or going back to his parents for some sort of arranged marriage out of desperation. Emily was the right type of girl for Raj in my opinion.



Currently, there is no news if the series will last beyond its next season, so that does not leave much time for the writers to have Raj finally find a perfect match, especially considering how long it took for the other three main couples to become official.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2018)

In tonight's episode, it was nice to see Peter MacNicol as Professor Wolcott, but it seems that he shall be another one-shot character, which is unfortunate, as I like him as an actor, although I suspect that his character is likely too limited to appear too often. I did like how Sheldon discussed science and string theory with him, so I hope that that plot line is not abandoned.

Amy having a bachelorette party was a nice plotline, if somewhat cliche and predictable, and Amy herself was inconsistent, insisting that she did not want a wild and crazy party while secretly desiring exactly that.

Also, Howard's comment to Raj at the beginning of the episode ("you need to get a girlfriend") was extremely rude, as Howard himself used to participate in such discussions in earlier seasons of this series, and it also makes two very unfortunate implications: first, that people who discuss such subjects do so only because they do not have partners, and, second, that, if a person had a partner, they would not discuss such subjects.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2018)

In tonight's episode, I could sympathize with both Raj and Penny on the subject of the comet; I can understand Raj wishing to advance his career, and Penny wishing for credit on discovering the comet. I am bothered that Penny did not shown any sympathy toward Raj, while he showed plenty toward her. I am very glad that they resolved their disagreement, and that it did not escalate into anything more extreme than what it did.

As for the other plot, I can understand Sheldon wishing for the comic book store to remain a hidden gem, as some of my favorite television series and video games are obscure, but it was also nice that it has become popular, as that may be evidence that the writers are finally planning to do more with Stuart than having him be lonely and miserable. I disliked how Sheldon was condescending several times in this episode, because I thought that he had been improving, but at least he was not at his worst in this episode.

I think that Denise could potentially be an interesting character, so I hope that she appears, again, and she may even be a potential match for Raj (as long as that is not the only significant aspect of her character).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2018)

Tonight's episode was actually very excellent; it actually had an entire plot that focused on science and not relationships! There still was a relationship plot, but it thankfully did not overwhelm the episode. As a side note, Bernadette is still a vicious and mean-spirited character, so why have the writers not reduced that aspect of her character? Also, her comment of " is this your first day being a girl?" was remarkably sexist and self-deprecating, as it implies that all females are conniving and backstabbing.

I definitely liked Sheldon's quest to raise money for his experiment, and I do hope that that plot line is not forgotten in the future. It also was nice to see president Siebert again, if only briefly.

With only two episodes remaining in this season, I am expecting it to have an epic finale, and I hope that the writers can deliver a wedding worthy of my favorite couple in this series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2018)

At this rate, Raj is never going to end up with anyone by the time the show is over. The running gag is pretty much a entrenched character trait of his.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2018)

In tonight's episode, Sheldon's brother finally appeared to the first time! George jr. has been a major character in _Young Sheldon,_ but this is his first appearance in _The Big Bang Theory,_ and I really liked how he and Sheldon were able to work out their differences and reach an understanding.

This is the first time in some time that Leonard's brother has been mentioned, so I wonder if he shall ever appear in the series? We also learned the name of one of Raj's brothers, so I wonder if that brother may ever appear, as well?

With only one episode remaining in this season, I am very excited for the season finale, and have very high expectations for it.



Comic Book Guy said:


> At this rate, Raj is never going to end up with anyone by the time the show is over. The running gag is pretty much a entrenched character trait of his.



That is so sad; he was doing so well with Emily; why did the writers choose to do that to him?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is so sad; he was doing so well with Emily; why did the writers choose to do that to him?



Could be Emily's actress. Maybe she got a better acting role. And remember, being a longtime stay in TBBT will take several years of pretty much exclusiveness, that you'd have to pass up other roles outside of minor appearances, like Galecki's later scheduled appearance in the revived _Roseanne_.


----------



## James Bond (May 5, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> We also learned the name of one of Raj's brothers, so I wonder if that brother may ever appear, as well?



That felt made up to me when I was watching it like he was fabricating a story to try to make Sheldon feel better.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I could completely sympathize with Raj wishing to find a date so that he would not be the only single person at Sheldon and Amy’s wedding, as I did not have a date for the previous three weddings that I attended, while most other people did (although I doubt that I was the only single person at those weddings), but, thankfully, I will not be having that problem at the next wedding that I am attending. Also, while it was great that George was running a fairly successful business, he was nowhere near as famous and successful as is Sheldon, so I hope that I do not suffer a similar fate, being overshadowed by my own brother.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 10, 2018)

What an amazing season finale this was! Mark Hamill appearing was awesome, and I definitely am envious that he officiated Sheldon and Amy's wedding. I think that he looks better with his face clean-shaven, but, if he wishes to have a beard, it is not my place to question that.

Will there be romance between Stuart and Denise, I wonder?

It was nice to see Missy, again, but I am very sorry to hear that her relationship with her husband did not work out. Why did Sheldon's grandmother not appear? Surely, she would not have wished to miss such an important event?

The actress who played Amy's mother was not the same actress who played her during her brief cameo in season four, so I wonder why the original actress did not return? Amy's father being played by Teller of Penn and Teller fame was a very nice touch, as well. I do severely dislike how Amy's mother is so strict, because Amy is now a grown adult who can live on her own, and even Sheldon and Howard's mothers, both of whom are very religious, were not as strict as her.

Sheldon and Amy discovering a new form of science was very impressive, so I do hope that it is referenced again, later in the series.

The wedding itself was very emotional, and I am very happy to see Sheldon and Amy married. I do hope that I eventually will be married, some day, and that the wedding will be enjoyable and memorable, although my brother's wedding will be happening first.

This was a great finale for this season, and, if next season is to be the final season, I hope that it will end the series in an appropriately epic manner.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Will there be romance between Stuart and Denise, I wonder?
> 
> It was nice to see Missy, again, but I am very sorry to hear that her relationship with her husband did not work out. Why did Sheldon's grandmother not appear? Surely, she would not have wished to miss such an important event?
> 
> The actress who played Amy's mother was not the same actress who played her during her brief cameo in season four, so I wonder why the original actress did not return?



Echoing these, especially Stuart. Would be nice if him and Raj stop being the show's punching bags.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 12, 2018)

I read that Sheldon's grandmother did not appear because her actress was not available, and there was supposed to be an explanation for that in the episode; she was supposed to call Sheldon to congratulate him and apologize for her health not allowing her to be present, but the writers had to remove that scene due to time constraints, which is very unfortunate.


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2018)

What happened to Raj's pink eye girl? Was that just another sucker punch to anyone who thinks he might end up with someone? Great finale though and Howard looked right with that dog so maybe next season they could explore that further. Was a little disappointed no one asked any Joker questions to Mark Hamill with what was nearly a room filled with comic book lovers.

Holy shit Teller spoke?!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2018)

I really disliked how Bernadette made a comment about sleeping through _The Avengers,_ as that is not the first time that the series has emphasized the idea that the main female characters are not fond of "nerdy" subjects; it is 2018, so why are the writers still perpetuating that idea? There are female characters in this series who are fond of comics and other "nerdy" subjects, but they are all minor characters, leaving the three main female characters are having no interest in those subject, which really bothers me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> because Amy is now a grown adult who can live on her own


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I read that Sheldon's grandmother did not appear because her actress was not available, and there was supposed to be an explanation for that in the episode; she was supposed to call Sheldon to congratulate him and apologize for her health not allowing her to be present, but the *writers had to remove that scene due to time constraints*, which is very unfortunate.



That's bloody ridiculous, that's too important of a scene to Sheldon to cut out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What an amazing season finale this was! Mark Hamill appearing was awesome, and I definitely am envious that he officiated Sheldon and Amy's wedding. I think that he looks better with his face clean-shaven, but, if he wishes to have a beard, it is not my place to question that.
> 
> Will there be romance between Stuart and Denise, I wonder?
> 
> ...



Amy's mother was not really out of character.  All the way through Amy has mentioned how her mother basically was a super strict, hide her from reality kind of person.  Shown more during the "Friendship" era of Shamy.  Certainly wouldn't put it past Amy's mother of not letting go until someone put her in her place.

Loved how for most of the episode they played on the "Teller doesn't talk." with his character.  I think his one line was perhaps the 2nd or 3rd time I have ever heard him talk.

Stuart and Denise will almost likely have a romance.  Just because it will just be another "Everyone gets with someone long term except Raj." They're going with.

Next season will likely be along the lines with them building on what their scientific breakthrough.  Also wouldn't be surprised if Amy is pregnant by the end of the season due to Sheldon saying he had kids narrating Young Sheldon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Next season will likely be along the lines with them building on what their scientific breakthrough.  Also wouldn't be surprised if Amy is pregnant by the end of the season due to Sheldon saying he had kids narrating Young Sheldon.



He did? I have not been following _Young Sheldon,_ but that is quite a surprise, if that is to occur.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The actress who played Amy's mother was not the same actress who played her during her brief cameo in season four, so I wonder why the original actress did not return?



Likely unavailable.





That said, I prefer the original actress and her portrayal. Just neurotic enough to actually believe that Amy could have been mothered by her.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 14, 2018)

There was a bunch of reruns on tv and I saw the episode with Stuart's first appearance.
It's amazing just how much they changed his characterization. 

Sure he was never mister confidence, but he appeared pretty socially adept.
He managed to charm penny and even amuse her with his drawings.
Leonard was even made jealous of how Stuart was better than him at it, until Stuart told him she wasn't still over Leonard.

But nowadays he is portrayed as a weirdo, that can't even talk to women without creeping them out.
His first appearance mocked his costumers for being awkward and terrified of women, but now he is the same way.
When they started fixing the issues of the main crew, it's like they dumped all the inadequacies into his persona.
Probably just to recycle the same jokes, just now on Stuarts expense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Undertaker (May 15, 2018)

The person who has deleted this scene has no heart


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2018)

Sorry guys, the Network told me it was too soon


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 19, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> There was a bunch of reruns on tv and I saw the episode with Stuart's first appearance.
> It's amazing just how much they changed his characterization.
> 
> Sure he was never mister confidence, but he appeared pretty socially adept.
> ...



Yes, I do agree with all of this very much, but, unfortunately, this is a practice known as "," the act of taking a single trait of a character and exaggerating it until it becomes their most prominent trait, which happens in virtually every sitcom over time. Hopefully, not all hope is lost for Stuart, as his relationship with Denise may be a great storyline for him as a character.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2018)

I think all hope is lost for Stuart.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I think all hope is lost for Stuart.



I think that we should be more worried about Raj than about Stuart, with how the series is currently portraying him; will he ever find true love?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> There was a bunch of reruns on tv and I saw the episode with Stuart's first appearance.
> It's amazing just how much they changed his characterization.
> 
> Sure he was never mister confidence, but he appeared pretty socially adept.
> ...


BAZINGA


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2018)

Huh. Fancy that.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Huh. Fancy that.



Leonard or Howard 

Also, wait what!  There is Young Sheldon show? brb


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

So it's all coming to an end.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 18, 2018)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So it's all coming to an end.



Yes, season twelve has been stated to be the final season of this series, and I have mixed feelings about that; on one side, I shall be sad to see this series end, as I have become very fond of it, but, on the other side, it lost its humor long ago, and it reinforced too many negative stereotypes about nerds and geeks in its early seasons, so I am glad that the writers are ending it, now, before it degrades too seriously.

After this series ends, there will be no more ongoing western television series that I shall be following, as I have decided not to watch _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ when it returns for its sixth and final season, since its fifth season ended so well; all that shall remain is _One Piece,_ which I would like to believe is close to its end, as well.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 24, 2018)

The final season, regrettably, did not start particularly well, in my mind. Again, the writers are reusing the same worn-out humor of tension between two of the main couples of the series, and, again, the males are at fault; by this time, they should have worked out their differences and be comfortable with each other.

What was the point of Amy's parents appearing in this episode, other than to re-instigate the same arguments that Leonard and Penny have countless times, by now?

Howard and Bernadette did virtually nothing noteworthy in this episode, so there is nothing much else to say about them, currently.

Raj is a grown adult, so how could he have thought that it was acceptable or wise to insult a respected scientist? At least the scene at the end of the episode was very entertaining, but it is very sad when the only funny scene in an episode of a comedy series is a brief one at the end and does not involve any of the main characters.

Also, Raj has met Neil Degrasse Tyson before; did neither of them recall that?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, Raj has met Neil Degrasse Tyson before; did neither of them recall that?



Wasn't it Raj that had NDT to meet Sheldon and Sheldon basically insulted him because Pluto?  I mean it would be like Howard forgetting Hawking.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> After this series ends, there will be no more ongoing western television series that I shall be following, as I have decided not to watch _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ when it returns for its sixth and final season, since its fifth season ended so well;


Watch Longmire.  And Westworld.
Also what kind of sense does it make to drop a show right before it ends?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't it Raj that had NDT to meet Sheldon and Sheldon basically insulted him because Pluto?  I mean it would be like Howard forgetting Hawking.



Yes, Raj introduced Sheldon to Tyson in the episode when Sheldon caused Howard to fail his background check.



Mider T said:


> Watch Longmire.  And Westworld.
> Also what kind of sense does it make to drop a show right before it ends?



I have already said that I wish to reduce how much television I watch, so that I can spend my time on other pursuits.

Also, the fifth season of _AoS_ ended so well that I fail to see the need for a sixth season.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have already said that I wish to reduce how much television I watch, so that I can spend my time on other pursuits.
> 
> Also, the fifth season of _AoS_ ended so well that I fail to see the need for a sixth season.


But you don't watch that many to begin with?

Also that's dumb reasoning, but okay.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Also that's dumb reasoning, but okay.



No, it is not; I have spent much of my life watching television series, and I wish to stop. I wish to focus on playing the piano, being physically active, and returning to school for a master's degree, and television will merely distract me from doing all those; most people whom I know would applaud me for having such a priority and recognizing that television can be very addictive.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, it is not; I have spent much of my life watching television series, and I wish to stop. I wish to focus on playing the piano, being physically active, and returning to school for a master's degree, and television will merely distract me from doing all those; most people whom I know would applaud me for having such a priority and recognizing that television can be very addictive.


TV can be addicting, but you don't watch that much TV.  I remember you talking about how many series you're following, and you talk a lot about your life.  You may just be bad with time management. 

Also my "dumb reasoning" comment was in regards to dropping a show a season before it ends.  Writers kept good quality and they know a proper point to end the show on, especially when the Marvel Universe is all connected.  You dropping it in 5th season are like the nerds who refuse to acknowledge episodes of a show you don't like.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I know that, but I dislike being reliant upon an internet connection that could be interrupted at any moment; I prefer to have a local copy of the media, and I also dislike how streaming sites make users wait until several days later, because that is very unfair to customers who are too busy to watch the episodes when they premiere.


The first two things sound like really bad excuses, but its whatever.  The third thing lol, streaming sites have episodes ups couple of minutes after the air on TV of you know where to go.  Once again, how can I guy in tech support not know this?


DemonDragonJ said:


> I also work for forty-five hours per week (forty hours at my technical support job and five hours at my restaurant job), do housework and yardwork at my house, and spend time with my family and friends; furthermore, when I have my own house, and if I am ever married, I will have even less time for watching television, then, so I need to gradually become accustomed to watching less of it, now (which is unfortunate, as I have several hundred gigabytes' worth of television series on a flash drive, for watching in the future).


So you do a little less than the average person your age? (Considering by family you mean your parents and not wife/kids, you admittedly have a small circle of friends, and you don't live on your own). Your work is the average work week, not like 12 hours a day, 6 days a week or anything.  And you're planning to slow down watching for things that are years away from happening.  Okay.  It's your choice but you aren't honest with me or yourself about your reasoning.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2018)

Tonight's episode was much better than Mondays, for which I am very glad.

It was nice to see both Bert and Stuart again, even if Bert had only a minor role, and both Sheldon and Amy were rather rude to him, first by choosing to use the internet instead of asking him about quartz, and, second, by not allowing him to join them.

As for Stuart, it is so nice that he now has a serious relationship and is happy; I know that I am most similar to Sheldon, but Sutart's relationship with Denise reminds me of my relationship with my own girlfriend, so I do hope that both of our relationships have happy endings.

Again, Howard and Bernadette felt like filler characters, so I do hope that the writers have not lost interest in them.

I am glad that Raj was able to recognize that he has made mistakes in his previous relationships, so I do hope that his relationship with Anu works out, although I suppose that I should wait until she actually appears before I make any evaluations about her. I am opposed to the practice of arranged marriages, but I shall remain optimistic for this relationship.

As for the main plot, I really like how Amy and Sheldon actually cooperated and did not antagonize each other; it has been quite some time since the two of them actually behaved like a proper couple, and I am glad to see them so happy, together. I liked how Leonard and Penny gave them that gift (that was given to them by Howard, who received it from Raj) to occupy them, but the way that Sheldon and Amy returned the favor was excellent, as well; perhaps I may do something such as that the next time that I give a gift to someone.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

When it comes to Stuart and Raj, I'm just waiting for things to hit the fan.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 4, 2018)

Tonight's episode was not quite as good as was the previous episode, but it still was better than the first episode of this season.

I can relate to Penny's desire to not have children, because I do not wish to do so, either, and it was very rude for Bernadette to attempt to make Penny change her mind, and for Amy to be angry about that, although Amy's comment about her and Penny "breastfeeding each other's children" was very hilarious; do any women do that in actuality?

I am glad that everything is going so well for Stuart and Denise, but the fact that Stuart still lives with Howard and Bernadette will make their relationship difficult to progress, to which I can also relate, because Lady J and I will definitely need to move out of our parent's houses if we wish to further develop our relationship.

I do hope that Raj's relationship with Anu works, although, with this being the final season of the series, I doubt that the writers would have it end in tragedy.

We now know that Leonard's sister has several children, but we still do not know her name, nor has she ever appeared; will she and Leonard's brother Michael appear before the end of the series, I hope? What about Penny's sister and Raj's other siblings?

The scene at the end was great, and I wonder how much it costs to rent a replica of the Batmobile for a day?



Comic Book Guy said:


> When it comes to Stuart and Raj, I'm just waiting for things to hit the fan.



Why would they?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why would they?



Nothing good ever lasts for them. Though, since the show is ending, we'll find out if it does.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2018)

Tonight's episode was a fairly standard episode; not too terrible, but not spectacular, either.

The obvious out-of-universe reason that Tam has never been mentioned, before now, is because his character was not conceived until recently. I have not been following _Young Sheldon,_ so I am not familiar with Tam, but I was hoping for an interesting history between him and Sheldon, so I naturally was very disappointed when the reason for Sheldon disliking him was incredibly petty, although that reason was not at all surprising, knowing Sheldon.

I am glad that Sheldon and Tam reconciled, although the "what if" scenes featuring Tam were quite hilarious, and it was nice to hear Sheldon say "bazinga!" again, since he has not said it for several seasons, now.

Penny and Bernadette having dinner with Anu was nice, but I had a suspicion that they would embarrass Raj, and my suspicion proved to be correct; hopefully, they have not ruined Raj and Anu's relationship beyond repair.

Also, since this is the final season, I really hope that the elevator in the apartment building is finally repaired, and that we also finally learn Penny's last name.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2018)

Tonight's episode was somewhat awkward to watch, as its two main conflicts should not have happened.

First, Howard and Raj have been friends for all twelve seasons of this series, and likely for several years before that, so the fact that they could have a disagreement of this nature is difficult to believe (although I still manage to have conflicts with friends whom I have known for nearly twenty years, so perhaps Howard and Raj's disagreement is not entirely improbable), but at least they reconciled by the end of the episode.

Sheldon is supposed to have grown and developed after all this time, so I am very displeased that he still is being so selfish and removed Amy from her own project; she has worked on that project for years, so it was very wrong for Sheldon to do what he did, but at least he apologized, and I hope that she can return to working on it.

On a more positive note, it was nice to see president Siebert, again, and I also am very glad that the writers did not forget about super asymmetry, but the episode still felt like a car on cruise control, and I do hope that there will soon be another episode that focuses on superheroes, comics, and other "nerdy" subjects before the series ends.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2018)

In tonight's episode, Howard impersonating Sheldon was hilarious, but Sheldon impersonating Howard was, unfortunately, less so, and it also was very predictable that there would be tension between the characters. Given how long the characters have been friends, how can they still have such problems between them? Are the writes really that deprived of ideas for new plots in this series? Sheldon's attempt at reconciling with Bernadette was typical of him, but at least he made an attempt. Bernadette mentioned that people have always made fun of her high-pitched voice, but, when she first appeared in the series, the actress who plays her used her normal voice, so I wonder why she changed it?

The other plot was unremarkable, since there have been countless episodes that focused on the difficulties between Leonard and Penny in their relationship, so I only barely paid attention to those parts.

It was nice to see Bert, again, and Raj and Anu really seem to be getting along well, which is very nice.

Given that this episode focused almost entirely on relationships, I do hope for at least one more episode that actually focuses on nerdy subjects before this series ends.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2018)

I noticed that Denise was not at Leonard and Penny's Halloween party, so does this mean that their dated went poorly? I hope not, as I think that they are a great couple.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2018)

Another great episode, and this one had virtually no focus on relationships. I liked how it was very reminiscent of Leonard, Raj, and Sheldon all being nice to Mrs. Davis in hopes of obtaining tenure, except that everyone was flattering Leonard, this time.

Gossip must travel very fast at Caltech, because this is not the first time that Kripke has heard of something only shortly after it has occurred. I am very glad that Leonard chose an alternative and used the money for his won project, since someone would be angry at him no matter who he chose; that was a very smart decision, if somewhat selfish.

The subplot with Bernadette hiding in the playhouse was not too bad, but not remarkable, either; the best part of that was when Howard revealed that he knew about her doing that, and I wonder if the fact that he does not have life insurance (despite telling Bernadette that he did) shall be important later in the season?

Also, I have not been following _Young Sheldon,_ but I wonder if Paige, Sheldon's friendly rival from that series, shall be mentioned in this series? Given that her intelligence rivals his, I would expect him to regard her highly (or else be insanely envious of her), so I wonder where she is, now?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 3, 2018)

In an earlier season, Bernadette mentioned that she had to care for her siblings when they were younger, implying that she was the oldest, but her mention of how her brothers forced her to inhale helium implied that they were older than her, so where is she in birth order? Is she a middle child?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2018)

Raj lost his virginity?!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 11, 2018)

A Raj story that wasn't complete cringe and had a positive outcome for him? Well done TBBT, it only took like 12 seasons.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheldon/Amy paper conclusion to me felt forced like all they did was say oh hey we found a paper that disproves your theory but didn't give any detail at all on how or why it does. For a show that loves to give us a bunch of scientific jargon all the time that came off as lazy. Anyways it is pretty obvious that this is setting Amy/Sheldon up to decide to try for children as they were so excited on the build up to the Nobel prize which could be likened to the build up of child birth.

God I hate Fortnite.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 17, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Sheldon/Amy paper conclusion to me felt forced like all they did was say oh hey we found a paper that disproves your theory but didn't give any detail at all on how or why it does. For a show that loves to give us a bunch of scientific jargon all the time that came off as lazy. Anyways it is pretty obvious that this is setting Amy/Sheldon up to decide to try for children as they were so excited on the build up to the Nobel prize which could be likened to the build up of child birth.



I agree; when the other paper said that "super asymmetry is inherently flawed and does not bear further consideration," why did they not seek to disprove that paper and prove that super asymmetry _is,_ in fact, worthy of further examination?


----------



## James Bond (Nov 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I agree; when the other paper said that "super asymmetry is inherently flawed and does not bear further consideration," why did they not seek to disprove that paper and prove that super asymmetry _is,_ in fact, worthy of further examination?


Precisely, people on reddit also putting forward good points such as why wasn't this discovered when they did all the research? I don't think it would've bothered me as much if it wasn't for the instant acceptance that this paper was fact and that the episode perhaps ended on a cliffhanger of them looking into that paper to see if like you said could disprove it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 15, 2018)

I was late in watching the most recent episode because I was away in Ohio for my cousin’s wedding, but I watched the episode, and it was actually very good.

            The episode did a great job of portraying the emotional turmoil that Sheldon and Amy were experiencing, and I was initially very upset that Sheldon’s father recorded over Sheldon’s tape, but it was great that his father’s speech helped to motivate him and Amy to reconsider their theory and revisit it, so I do hope that future episodes shall center on it. Beverly actually provided useful advice in this episode, so that was a positive point, as well.

            The secondary plot was completely superfluous and felt like filler, to me; it is very rare that both plots of an episode are equally good, and this was not one of those episodes. However, it was nice to see Howard being so mature and self-aware, although Bernadette was her usual overbearing self.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2019)

The first episode of the new year was mostly good; I am very glad that Sheldon and Amy finally published their paper, and that other people are praising them for it. I also enjoyed everyone playing a game of paintball, since it has been a long time since an episode of this series featured paintball.

However, I did not enjoy that three couples were having arguments for much of the episode; that is a new record for this series, but at least two of the couples reconciled by the end. I do hope that Stuart does choose to move in with Denise, and I know that, if Lady J invited me to live with her, I would have no difficulty in accepting such an invitation.

Raj was being horrible in this episode; given his poor record with relationships, he is in no position to be possessive of Anu or jealous of her former boyfriend, so I really hope that he and Anu can reconcile, and soon, since this is the final season of the series.

The season is now almost halfway finished, so I do hope that it, and the entire series, can end on a positive note, given that this series has been on television for twelve years, now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Raj was being horrible in this episode; given his poor record with relationships, he is in no position to be possessive of Anu or jealous of her former boyfriend,


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


>



Why are you giving me that smug look?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you giving me that smug look?


Hey you actually quoted my smiley this time!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did that because it was the only thing in your post, and because it was actually relevant to what I had to say.


My smileys are always relevant unless you're a robot with no emotions.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> With so much focus on relationships at this point, I really would like to see at least one more nerd-centric episode before the series ends, to remind everyone of why this series was so great in the past.


Which couple do you identify your relationships with the most?
Leonard-Penny, Howard-Bernadette, Sheldon-Amy, Raj-Anu, Stuart-Denise?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> Which couple do you identify your relationships with the most?
> Leonard-Penny, Howard-Bernadette, Sheldon-Amy, Raj-Anu, Stuart-Denise?



I can relate to each couple, in fact, but Sheldon and Amy are the couple with whom I most identify.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2019)

I forgot to mention that Anu's words to Raj struck a sensitive nerve with me, as I, like Raj, feel left behind, since my brother, many of my cousins, and soon to be two of my friends are now married, so I wish to be, as well.

As for this week's episode, why do the writers continue to have Bernadette be so abrasive and imposing? Do the audiences actually _like_ that aspect of her character? I know that I most certainly do not.

I also very much liked how Sheldon stood by Amy and demanded that President Siebert include both him and her in his letter of recommendation; I am glad that Sheldon finally has a Nobel prize within his grasp, but Amy helped him to make the discovery, so she deserves credit for it, as well.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 20, 2019)

Penny in dat blue dress


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 31, 2019)

Tonight's episode was actually very good.

It is rare that Leonard is the one who is excluded from the group, so that was an interesting new twist, although I am surprised that it took so long for the writers to think of it. The nightmare sequence was quite hilarious, as well.

I was very displeased that Sheldon was actually considering reporting Howard and Bernadette, since they have been his friends for many years, but I was pleased that he did not actually do it; if I learned that friends of mine were breaking the law, I would not report them, because I value friendships more than I value the law.

Wow, only ten episodes remain; it will be very sad, indeed, when this series ends, so I hope that the remaining episodes are all excellent.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 2, 2019)

The episode never did show what was actually in the meteorite, despite the great emphasis that it had (it was even in the episode's title); is anyone else here disappointed by that?


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that the series ends strongly



*Spoiler*: __ 



They all go to a comic con and get killed by a crazy shooter. After police kills the shooter the only readable letters on his bloody hoody are "DDJ". Nobody knows where he comes from or what it means.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

How does_ Young Sheldon_ compare to TBBT?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> And what right does Amy have to tell Sheldon what he can or cannot do with his own sperm?


She's his wife so while she can't _make _him do anything, she certainly plays a big role in influencing his decisions.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 9, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They all go to a comic con and get killed by a crazy shooter. After police kills the shooter the only readable letters on his bloody hoody are "DDJ". Nobody knows where he comes from or what it means.



Are you seriously suggesting that I would ever do a horrible thing such as that? You should be ashamed of yourself for even thinking such a thing.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 9, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> How does_ Young Sheldon_ compare to TBBT?


Watched season 1 some time ago. It's ok, not bad, not great, has some funny moments. Young Sheldon is all over the place though. Other characters can't balance it out like in TBBT.

Sheldon's family is too predictable: mother worries about Sheldon, father has trouble relating to him (but they help each other in important moments), wild granny tries to teach him real life, elder brother is like father, younger sister has wild tendencies like granny.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Tonight's episode was easily the best episode that this series has had in a long time; it would have fit perfectly well in seasons 2 through 4, which I believe were when this series was at its best; there was no focus on romance or relationships, only nerds and nerdy subjects; why would the writers ever deviate from the formula that originally made this series so great?

Why is it that the guys always seem to have negative encounters with celebrities? Why can they not ever have a positive encounter? However, it was awesome to see that William Shatner finally appeared, after so many years of people wishing for him to do so. Wil did have a point when he scolded the guys for wanting to meet the other players, but I do not believe that there was any lasting enmity between him and the others.

With the end of the series drawing ever closer, I hope that the reaming episodes are as excellent as was this one, because I want for this series to end strongly, not weakly.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2019)

I also forgot to mention that I severely disliked how the girls _again_ displayed annoyance at the guys' geeky behavior; why are they not accustomed to it, by now, and will this series ever stop perpetuating negative stereotypes about nerds? I am glad that the girls were enjoying playing _Dungeons & Dragons_ with Wil and his friends, but the earlier scene was still unnecessary and offensive.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I also forgot to mention that I severely disliked how the girls _again_ displayed annoyance at the guys' geeky behavior; why are they not accustomed to it, by now, and will this series ever stop perpetuating negative stereotypes about nerds? I am glad that the girls were enjoying playing _Dungeons & Dragons_ with Wil and his friends, but the earlier scene was still unnecessary and offensive.


That's the whole schtick of the show.  They still care for them.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 23, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I severely disliked how the girls _again_ displayed annoyance at the guys' geeky behavior; why are they not accustomed to it, by now


Haven't you noticed how Lady J says she has changed her opinion about some stuff she was bitching about, but then she continues to bitch about it passively-aggressively anyway.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 23, 2019)

Found Will to be hypocritical when he put them on blast for trying to abuse his celebrity connections when he constantly takes advantage of their intelligence to use for his TV show.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 25, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That has never happened; to what incidents are you referring?


It's a generalisation.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wil



Will*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Will*



Actually, is his name is spelled  "L."


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Actually, is his name is spelled  "L."


Thought you were talking about Shatner, my b.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Thought you were talking about Shatner, my b.



If I had been, I would have used his full name, William.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If I had been, I would have used his full name, William.


Fair enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2019)

In the beginning of tonight's episode, I actually was pleasantly surprised that Bernadette was being so sensitive, but I was then disappointed that she almost immediately reverted back to her normal abrasive personality; unfortunately, it seems that Penny is acquiring some of Bernadette's worse personality traits, so I do wish that someone would call her out for such behavior, rather than meekly tolerating it.

Also, the argument between Penny and Bernadette was very painful to watch; they have been friends for many years, so they should not be having such an argument. I am glad that they reconciled, but that argument should never have occurred, at all.

As for the other plot, I was surprised that Sheldon actually enjoyed interacting with Howard's children, so I wonder if he and Amy shall ever have any? Penny has already made it clear that she does not wish to have children, so I wonder if any couple apart from Howard and Bernadette shall have children? It was annoying seeing Leonard again being upset over his childhood, because he has had plenty of time to come to terms with it, but at least his moping was very brief and not a significant part of the episode.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2019)

I also disliked how Stuart had such a minor role in this episode; will he have any major roles before the series end? Will he and Denise be married? Will Raj ever be married? Will we ever learn Penny's last name? Will the elevator ever be repaired? What unsolved mysteries does everyone here hope to see resolved?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2019)

In tonight's episode, the plot with Howard and Bernadette was barely memorable, so I shall not say much about it.

As for the main plot, I was very annoyed that Dr. Pemberton and Dr. Campbell were still attempting to take credit for Sheldon and Amy's discovery, so I was very glad that Amy finally called them out on it. I wonder what shall happen next with that plotline?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2019)

In tonight's episode, the plot with Howard and the scooter was a complete waste of time; why would he bother with purchasing a scooter? However, Bernadette was being bitchy, as usual; why must she be so domineering toward Howard? At least it was nice to see Bert, again, and I wonder if he shall have a major role before the series ends. Also, if Howard spent his own money on the scooter, why did he give the money that he got from selling it to Bernadette? She is far too controlling.

The main plot was much better, and I see that Sheldon and Amy are, indeed, suffering from Amy's outburst in the previous episode. Amy feeling the pressure of being a source of inspiration to women across the world was a great source of drama and development for her character, so I liked how she returned to Ms. Davis and asserted herself. I do hope that this story ends happily for Sheldon and Amy, since I doubt that the writers would have a tragic ending this close to the end of the series.

Wow, only five episodes remain! I do hope that they are good episodes; by a horrible coincidence, there shall be a concert on the same night as the final episode of the series, so I shall miss the finale, but I can always watch it later, whereas I cannot make up for missing a concert.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 19, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, Bernadette was being bitchy, as usual; why must she be so domineering toward Howard?


Have you discussed it with Lady J? What does she think about Bernadette's attitude?



DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, if Howard spent his own money on the scooter, why did he give the money that he got from selling it to Bernadette? She is far too controlling.



When you marry a woman there are only 2 types of money: family money and her money.



DemonDragonJ said:


> The main plot was much better, and I see that Sheldon and Amy are, indeed, suffering from Amy's outburst in the previous episode. Amy feeling the pressure of being a source of inspiration to women across the world was a great source of drama and development for her character


Instead of Amy it should have been Leslie Winkle.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 20, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> Have you discussed it with Lady J? What does she think about Bernadette's attitude?



Lady J has not even heard of this series, or, if she has, she does not watch it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> Instead of Amy it should have been Leslie Winkle.



This would have been awesome to reintroduce her character.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 22, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This would have been awesome to reintroduce her character.


Well, it's too late now. But I've always liked her interactions with Sheldon, she was like his true rival. She would have roasted these (un)lucky experimenters. And teaming with her could have been a good growth point for Sheldon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> Well, it's too late now. But I've always liked her interactions with Sheldon, she was like his true rival. She would have roasted these (un)lucky experimenters. And teaming with her could have been a good growth point for Sheldon.



A heck of a missed opportunity.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2019)

In tonight's episode, the plot of Leonard realizing that he is too timid and being more assertive has been used, before, so it was only mildly interesting.

For the first time in many episodes, I actually found a plot that focused on a character other than Sheldon to be more interesting than the plot that focused on Sheldon, as I fully understood Raj and his desire to be taken seriously. The fact that people were mocking him about his potential discovery is clear evidence of the very real problem of ordinary people misinterpreting the words of experts, either accidentally or deliberately.

It also was nice to see Anu, again, if only briefly, and I wonder if the series shall end with Raj not finding true love, although that would be very sad; with only four episodes remaining, I will be interested to see what the writers do with him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2019)

At this point, I'd be very surprised if Raj finds anyone on a serious note. He's been the butt of relationship jokes.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2019)

Making fun of Raj is fun.  You always need a comic relief.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 28, 2019)

For some reason they had no balls to make Raj gay, that would be much better than this Anu forced shit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2019)

In tonight's episode, I actually enjoyed the secondary plot; the fact that another waitress was interested in Howard was a surprise, but I was very disappointed that the audience never learned her identity; how could the writers tease us like that?

As for the main plot, I am not at all surprised that this is not the first time that Dr. Pemberton has copied another scientist's work, I am glad that he was exposed, and also glad that Sheldon and Amy did not risk ruing their reputations by exposing him; now, there should be no obstacles to them winning the Nobel prize. However, why did Kripke no expose Pemberton, before then, if he had the evidence to do so?

With only three episodes remaining, I am definitely feeling sad, and I will miss this series very much; I do hope that the finale is a great one!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2019)

The main plot of this episode felt like a repeat of nearly every other episode in which Beverly has appeared, but I did appreciate how Leonard finally called out his mother for he behavior, and how she seemed to be genuinely sorry for it. It seems that we shall never see Leonard's siblings, nor Penny's sister, Lisa, which I believe is very unfortunate.

With Raj deciding to remain in America, does this mean that the series shall end with him not having found true love?

I am glad that Stuart and Denise seem to have reached a happy ending with their relationship, but they definitely need to do something about Mitch.

Wow, only one episode (or, technically, a two-part episode) remains! This series is nearly finished, and, by a horrible coincidence, I shall not be able to watch the episode when it premiers! What are the chances that that would happen? At least I shall be able to watch it online the next day.


----------



## Undertaker (May 13, 2019)

Mitch is a pretty cool guy. They should have introduced him earlier.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2019)

I don't know whether the show should have awarded Sheldon with the Nobel though.


----------



## James Bond (May 17, 2019)

Penny's tits were looking banging in that dress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2019)

Well, it's over. After, 12 years?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (May 19, 2019)

Well it was nice ending its really nice from shedon recognizing howard as astronaut. 

Feel like this show humanized sheldon pretty much . He recognizes the friends he shared were the ones being there. 

At least better than GOT -.-

I am still cut up raj never got a gf. Maybe they could have made him gay hooked him up with stuart (kidding) i kind of feel sad he ended up being alone in the end. Maybe Showwriter secretly hate raj he should have ended up with bernedette than howard .


----------



## Kingslayer (May 19, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> For some reason they had no balls to make Raj gay, that would be much better than this Anu forced shit.


Finally someone said . I wanted raj to be gay. I feel for him -.-


----------



## Kingslayer (May 19, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


 i really liked it . Perfect setting. I thought chuck lorre will do crazy ending like he did with two and half men .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2019)

You now realize that Stuart has a happier ending than Raj.

Never saw that coming.


----------



## Undertaker (May 20, 2019)

That was a good ending.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2019)

I was not able to watch the final episode on the night that it premiered, due to being at a concert, but I have watched it, now, and I do believe that it was a suitable conclusion to this epic series.

            Obviously, I shared everyone’s joy when Sheldon and Amy won the Nobel Prize, because that has been something that Sheldon has desired, and has been a plot line in this series, for many years. The fact that Sheldon was rather humble about it shows how much he has grown and developed as a character; if he were still the same as he was in early seasons, he would be ceaselessly boasting about it and lording it over everyone else. However, him being unable to adapt to drastic changes has remained a constant aspect of his character, a trait with which I can sympathize.

            Also, Sheldon was terribly insensitive toward Amy changing her appearance, and I am glad that he and Penny discussed the subject at length. I do feel that Amy changing her appearance was quite a significant departure from her normal character,

            The elevator finally has been fixed! I cannot believe that it took twelve seasons, until the very final episode, to do that, but it is better to be late than never.

            I do feel that Howard and Bernadette pretending that they were the best friends of Sheldon and Amy was rather disrespectful and dishonest, but it was, unfortunately, in-character for them.

            Great gods, Penny is pregnant! She certainly changed her mind about that subject from earlier; I would have thought that she would be upset, but she is not. Even more amazing is that Halley and Michael actually appeared! I suppose that, with this being the final episode, long-standing rules and traditions are no longer valid. I hope that the tooth that Halley lost was a deciduous (i.e., baby) tooth (which is likely, given her age), because it would be most unfortunate if she lost a permanent tooth so early in her life.

            Denise was mentioned by name, but did not appear, which was very unfortunate, as I would like to have seen her one final time.

            Sheldon’s reaction to learning that Penny was pregnant was definitely insensitive and I was rather displeased that the writers chose to have one final instance of Sheldon being selfish and causing conflict with the others; has he not learned anything across the duration of this series? I will admit that I sometimes find myself wondering if other people perceive me the way that the other characters in this series perceive Sheldon, especially when his ego overpowers his rationality (which happens too often, unfortunately).

            However, the speech that Sheldon gave at the ceremony was beautiful; it was genuine, heartfelt, and a perfect tribute to the friends who have supported him for all these years, and I am very glad that he did it.

            There still are some unsolved mysteries and unanswered questions that the series has left, such as Penny’s original surname, the various siblings of the main characters, whether or not Stuart and Denise will be married, and whether or not Raj and Bert will ever find true love, but I suppose that the writers did not have the time to address everything.

            Overall, this was unquestionably a perfect ending to an amazing series, and, although I do feel that the quality of the series was highly variable in later seasons, I am very glad that I followed it, because I felt that I could personally relate to its characters in many ways. I am very sad that we shall never again see new adventures with the characters, shall not see what happens next in their lives, but I shall remember a quote that is often (but possibly inaccurately) attributed to Dr. Seuss: “do not cry because it is over, smile because it happened.”


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2019)

What's the reception to Raj's ending so far? I imagine his fans aren't happy about it, especially considering Stuart had the happier ending in comparison.


----------



## Undertaker (May 24, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What's the reception to Raj's ending so far? I imagine his fans aren't happy about it, especially considering Stuart had the happier ending in comparison.


They just shat on Raj to make Buffy cameo. That's how highly they think of him or his fans. Not that I care, but it seems unnecessary and stupid. The elevator got better ending than Raj ffs.


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed that Amy was not angry at the idea of Sheldon having sexual intercourse with another woman, which is good, because I would like to see a greater acceptance of polygamy/polyamory in mainstream media; now that most people accept homosexuality, I hope that alternatives to monogamy will be next.



You have an appetite, boy. How many LadyJs do you need?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2019)

Undertaker said:


> You have an appetite, boy. How many LadyJs do you need?



There is only one of her, but it would be foolish for me to expect her to compliment every aspect of my personality, so it would be nice to have several other female partners, as well; one who shares my fondness for hiking and mountain climbing, one who shares my fondness for Japanese animation and board/card games, one who works in the same field as me, and so forth.


----------



## Ace D Aron (Aug 26, 2019)

REally sad it ended...
One of my favorites. It was one of the best series out there.
Hope to see how it goes in the Young Sheldon.

The whole gang was shown at the end of season 2 of Young Sheldon.
Wondering if they might cross path as kids.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2019)

Is... is this STILL going?


----------



## Djomla (Aug 26, 2019)

Ace D Aron said:


> REally sad it ended...
> One of my favorites. *It was one of the best series out there.*
> Hope to see how it goes in the Young Sheldon.
> 
> ...



Lol, no.



Luiz said:


> Is... is this STILL going?



Nope.


----------



## Ace D Aron (Aug 27, 2019)

Djomla said:


> Lol, no.


Maybe they could show the childhood of the rest of the friends separately?


----------

